# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for November 2017 >>



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Join guys and good luck in November round to whoever awaits the ITA! 

Please share and add your details! So we can track the progress.

All the best everyone!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Last round of October estimated cutoffs: 

26131*: 12/04 @ 65 
26111* 18/07 @ 70


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

2613 @12/4 - 65, seems very less movement


Good luck to everyone waiting for November round

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Last round of October estimated cutoffs:
> 
> 26131*: 12/04 @ 65
> 26111* 18/07 @ 70


one guy posted 26131* -> 14/04

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitations-october-2017-a-73.html#post13444914


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Guys

What would be the per round invitation cap for November 

Will they increase? Or keep same 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Guys
> 
> What would be the per round invitation cap for November
> 
> ...


Only DIBP knows.... things have become too much unpredictable. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hope1092 (Oct 13, 2017)

When will the report release?


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Subscribing


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Last round of October estimated cutoffs:
> 
> 26131*: 12/04 @ 65
> 26111* 18/07 @ 70


Some people claimed 15/04 for 2613

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...86-189-eoi-invitations-october-2017-a-72.html

Also, Iscah's unofficial results also mentioned 15/04 for 261313.

Unofficial Skill Select Results 18th October 2017

UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 18th October Skill Select round for 189 visa
These are our observations on the results overnight. Our guess is that it was a double round (for Accountants only) at least given the invite date has moved forward at least 29 days. And given the likely build up of a few 80 pointers in the system that would have to be cleared first.

2211 Accountants – 75 points – 04/09/2017
2212 Auditors – 75 points – 05/08/2017
2334 Electronics Engineer 65 points – 12/09/2017 (18/09/2017 – not confirmed)
2335 Industrial, Mech and Prod Engineers 65 points 22/04/2017
2339 Other Engineering Professionals – 70 points – 13/10/2017
2611 ICT Business and System Analysts 70 points – 18/07/2017
2613 Software/Applic Programmers 65 points – 15/04/2017
2631 Computer Network Professionals 65 points – 03/03/2017
ALL OTHER NON Pro rata occupations – 65 points – 27/09/2017

– If you have any more recent credible results please email details to us at [email protected], thanks
– This table will be updated as we get more info in the next 48 hours

(Note these are unofficial results from our own cases, online forums and other sources, they are not DIBP figures).

Can you please share the source from where you got 12/04?


----------



## manu2788 (Aug 8, 2017)

can we access in degree two different streams


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manu2788 said:


> can we access in degree two different streams


you can have multiply EOIs


----------



## manu2788 (Aug 8, 2017)

Business analyst and software engineering


----------



## manu2788 (Aug 8, 2017)

manu2788 said:


> Business analyst and software engineering


plz reply


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

I submitted an EOI on 27th September with 60 points Civil Eng. and this coming February I will complete five years of experience and I will be eligible for five more points and my points will become 65 ... will the EOI update itself or should I submit it again ? I hope that I will get the invitation before that  ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

beloved120 said:


> I submitted an EOI on 27th September with 60 points Civil Eng. and this coming February I will complete five years of experience and I will be eligible for five more points and my points will become 65 ... will the EOI update itself or should I submit it again ? I hope that I will get the invitation before that  ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep an eye that it will get update automatically, it should.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi, Can I expect my invitation in Nov?

261313, 65 points
DOE: 11/05/2017


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Most likely in second round of Nov.


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi friends..

Has anyone got NSW 190 invite with 65+5 points for 261313..?

Anyone if so . Plz update us so that we can guess somehow.. Thanks.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

sraja said:


> Hi friends..
> 
> Has anyone got NSW 190 invite with 65+5 points for 261313..?
> 
> Anyone if so . Plz update us so that we can guess somehow.. Thanks.


I applied 190 NSW last month on 70 points. Did not get invitation
Even for 489 state sponsorship on 75 points


----------



## mathinayagam (Oct 20, 2017)

*query on EOI*

Hi Guys,
I have submitted my EOI with 70 points yesterday. 
EOI points:
education : 15
age :30
PTE: 10
offshore exp : 10 
partner skills : 5
In my ACS i missed to submit attested copy for one of my experience letters. i asked them, they are telling now that i have to do review application with 400$ and it will take another month.
If i do, i will get 5 points for Aus experience.
Is it worth doing review ACS? for software engineer the current trend is 65. so i believe 70 is enough to get the invitation in first round. what is your suggestion?


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

mathinayagam said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted my EOI with 70 points yesterday.
> EOI points:
> education : 15
> ...


If you already have 70, you are good. You should get the invite in the next round. Don't waste $400 on review, not worth it, and not needed at all. 

All the best


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Can some please let me know for how long Police clearance valid for?


----------



## mathinayagam (Oct 20, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> If you already have 70, you are good. You should get the invite in the next round. Don't waste $400 on review, not worth it, and not needed at all.
> 
> All the best


Thanks for your reply. i dont want to spend 400$ for this.in one month of time i will get the 1 year Australia experience anyway.This ACS people will also take one month to finish. 

The exp they marked as irrelevant is my immediate previous employer. i am thinking will it create any issue on PR approval..


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> Can some please let me know for how long Police clearance valid for?


1 year from date of issue

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> 1 year from date of issue
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Thank you for quick response.
I have another query.
I applied for EOI on 11th May 2017
Not sure when will get my invitation.
Going to Overseas on 24th Dec and returning to Australia on 27th Jan.
My 485 visa is expiring on 4th Feb.
An agent told me that they won't let me return to Australia if my visa will be expiring in next few days.
Confirmed with DIBP - They said yes, it can happen
What should I do?
261313, 65 POINTS


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> Thank you for quick response.
> I have another query.
> I applied for EOI on 11th May 2017
> Not sure when will get my invitation.
> ...


If things don't go further south, then you are sure to get the invite in November bcz there are three rounds. Worst case, you should have it by Dec. 

I'm not completely aware of how long grant takes as it depends on lot of factors like ur docs and CO. 

I'll let someone give you insights on extending ur stay, as I don't want to give wrong info on those areas. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

harpreet22 said:


> Hi, Can I expect my invitation in Nov?
> 
> 261313, 65 points
> DOE: 11/05/2017


chances are less if they give 1250 invites in two round of November


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mathinayagam said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted my EOI with 70 points yesterday.
> EOI points:
> education : 15
> ...


I guess you can go ahead claim those 5 points of experience by providing enough evidence of employment in the nominated occupation, DIBP does their own evaluation wrt experience points, the thing that matters in ACS report is the "skill level met date" wrt nominated occupation

this is just my view, wait for expert comments


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> If things don't go further south, then you are sure to get the invite in November bcz there are three rounds. Worst case, you should have it by Dec.
> 
> I'm not completely aware of how long grant takes as it depends on lot of factors like ur docs and CO.
> 
> ...


If I apply for my PR before I go, then I can apply for Bridging Visa B. So there will be no issue after getting invitation. 
But if I don't get invitation by the time I leave, that can be an issue.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

harpreet22 said:


> Can some please let me know for how long Police clearance valid for?


DIBP considers the PCC to be valid for one year from date of issue


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> chances are less if they give 1250 invites in two round of November


But there are three rounds in Nov.


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> chances are less if they give 1250 invites in two round of November


November has 3 rounds ... 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

harpreet22 said:


> But there are three rounds in Nov.


has it been announced officially ?? 

if yes, then there can be some hope for movement till your DOE


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> has it been announced officially ??
> 
> if yes, then there can be some hope for movement till your DOE


Invites are sent every alternate wednesday, and someone here already mentioned once that 3 rounds are expected in Nov. I don't know if it's officially announced yet, but let's hope for the best. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

jb0404 said:


> Invites are sent every alternate wednesday, and someone here already mentioned once that 3 rounds are expected in Nov. I don't know if it's officially announced yet, but let's hope for the best.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Yeah, let us hope for good

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Some of my friends are telling me that PCC is only valid for 6 Months. Very confused


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

harpreet22 said:


> Some of my friends are telling me that PCC is only valid for 6 Months. Very confused


agree.... 

however DIBP considers it to be valid for an year


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

I am in a confused state.

I had applied for 189 and 190 (NSW) in he same EOI - my EOI Date Of Effect is 3rd May, 2017.
Today morning , I received 190 invite from NSW which is valid only for 14 days.

I am confused. Shall I take the sponsorship (190) or shall I forgo it and wait for 189 invitation.
As I mentioned above, my EOI date is 3rd May.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> Some of my friends are telling me that PCC is only valid for 6 Months. Very confused


Indian PCC issued from PSK (passport office) is valid for 1 year from issue date


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

nanho said:


> I am in a confused state.
> 
> I had applied for 189 and 190 (NSW) in he same EOI - my EOI Date Of Effect is 3rd May, 2017.
> Today morning , I received 190 invite from NSW which is valid only for 14 days.
> ...


Thats entirely up to you to decide. If you think you can get 189 invite in coming rounds then you can decide to wait for that


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

sharma1981 said:


> Thats entirely up to you to decide. If you think you can get 189 invite in coming rounds then you can decide to wait for that


My EOI date is 3 May for category 261313.
Can I expect invitation in next few rounds ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nanho said:


> I am in a confused state.
> 
> I had applied for 189 and 190 (NSW) in he same EOI - my EOI Date Of Effect is 3rd May, 2017.
> Today morning , I received 190 invite from NSW which is valid only for 14 days.
> ...


whats your occupation code ?


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> whats your occupation code ?


My occupation code is 261313 (Software Engineer)


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

nanho said:


> I am in a confused state.
> 
> I had applied for 189 and 190 (NSW) in he same EOI - my EOI Date Of Effect is 3rd May, 2017.
> Today morning , I received 190 invite from NSW which is valid only for 14 days.
> ...




Better you don’t let this opportunity go. Who knows what happens in future and 190 is also permanent visa so no need to think twice. NSW is fast growing state so you don’t need to worry about job as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nanho said:


> My occupation code is 261313 (Software Engineer)


If i were you, i would have proceeded with nsw application at the moment

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> If i were you, i would have proceeded with nsw application at the moment
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi Sultan,
Any reasons you suggest going for NSW and not waiting for 189 ?
I think current EOI date with 65 marks for 2613 that has been invited for 189 is 15 April - on myimmitracker.
Is there a risk for 2613 not reaching 3rd May date for 65 pointers ??


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

nanho said:


> I am in a confused state.
> 
> I had applied for 189 and 190 (NSW) in he same EOI - my EOI Date Of Effect is 3rd May, 2017.
> Today morning , I received 190 invite from NSW which is valid only for 14 days.
> ...


We thought NSW never sends invite in the recent times. Good to hear you got it. 

I also suggest you to grab NSW when it's within reqch. Although, you can expect 189 invite in next two or three rounds max. It's a gamble only you can decide. Something in hand vs something in anticipation. Decide wisely. 

Between, What's your point in 261313?

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

jb0404 said:


> We thought NSW never sends invite in the recent times. Good to hear you got it.
> 
> I also suggest you to grab NSW when it's within reqch. Although, you can expect 189 invite in next two or three rounds max. It's a gamble only you can decide. Something in hand vs something in anticipation. Decide wisely.
> 
> ...


My points are 65 (without state sponsorship points).

Btw - 2613 is already at 15 April for 65 pointers. Do you still foresee any risk in it not reaching 3rd May (for 65 pointers) ?


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

nanho said:


> My points are 65 (without state sponsorship points).
> 
> Btw - 2613 is already at 15 April for 65 pointers. Do you still foresee any risk in it not reaching 3rd May (for 65 pointers) ?


Nope, we don't know what's in store for the next rounds. Invites seem to slim round after round. 

But in all worst cases, and nothing happens to 189, then Nov rnd or Dec 1st cycle, you should have your invite. 

If you have 14 days from today, by then next round results for 189 Will be out. You can wait and play too. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

jb0404 said:


> Nope, we don't know what's in store for the next rounds. Invites seem to slim round after round.
> 
> But in all worst cases, and nothing happens to 189, then Nov rnd or Dec 1st cycle, you should have your invite.
> 
> ...


Thanks JB.
If I decide to let go of the NSW invitation, do I need to take any explicit action or do I simply need to not act on it ?
And just to confirm - would ignoring/letting-go of the NSW invitation affect my DOE or 189 visa in any way ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nanho said:


> Hi Sultan,
> Any reasons you suggest going for NSW and not waiting for 189 ?
> I think current EOI date with 65 marks for 2613 that has been invited for 189 is 15 April - on myimmitracker.
> Is there a risk for 2613 not reaching 3rd May date for 65 pointers ??


jb0404 has aptly replied why to select the NSW invite you have in hand



nanho said:


> Thanks JB.
> If I decide to let go of the NSW invitation, do I need to take any explicit action or do I simply need to not act on it ?
> And just to confirm - would ignoring/letting-go of the NSW invitation affect my DOE or 189 visa in any way ?



if you want not to go ahead with NSW invite then just let it as it is, it shouldnt affect your 189 DOE


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks Sultan and JB for your good suggestions.

I just noticed that I have NSW invitation in my email inbox but not in my skillselect login - In invitations panel on my skillselect account, I see "No records to display".

Is there any issue here ? If so, what action do I take to get this rectified ?

Thanks,
Nanho


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nanho said:


> Thanks Sultan and JB for your good suggestions.
> 
> I just noticed that I have NSW invitation in my email inbox but not in my skillselect login - In invitations panel on my skillselect account, I see "No records to display".
> 
> ...


this is the state invitation to apply for their nomination, once you apply (pay 300 AUD ) and give documents, they will review your application and nominate you formally(+5 points for state nomination), after this DIBP will send you VISA invite for 190 and status in skillselect will change then only


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

nanho said:


> Thanks Sultan and JB for your good suggestions.
> 
> I just noticed that I have NSW invitation in my email inbox but not in my skillselect login - In invitations panel on my skillselect account, I see "No records to display".
> 
> ...


Buddy, What are your points in english?


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

karthik0927 said:


> Buddy, What are your points in english?


20 points


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> this is the state invitation to apply for their nomination, once you apply (pay 300 AUD ) and give documents, they will review your application and nominate you formally(+5 points for state nomination), after this DIBP will send you VISA invite for 190 and status in skillselect will change then only


Thanks again Sultan.

I am aware that state sponsorship requires one to stay in the state for 2 years.
Is this a legal binding or can exception be made in case someone finds job in another state ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nanho said:


> Thanks again Sultan.
> 
> I am aware that state sponsorship requires one to stay in the state for 2 years.
> Is this a legal binding or can exception be made in case someone finds job in another state ?


it is a moral binding but we are not aware of the repercussions it may have if a person doesnt fulfills the moral obligation, though many have changed states after being unsuccessful in job search


----------



## Premadas V (Feb 21, 2017)

Guys ..

I have file my EOI on 05th Oct 2017 with 65 points for 189 independent visa. Can anyone please let me know the approximate time it will take for me to get the invitation ?

Thaks
Prem V


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Premadas V said:


> Guys ..
> 
> I have file my EOI on 05th Oct 2017 with 65 points for 189 independent visa. Can anyone please let me know the approximate time it will take for me to get the invitation ?
> 
> ...


your occupation code ?


----------



## Premadas V (Feb 21, 2017)

Apologies .. It is Software Engineer - 261313

Thanks
Prem V


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Premadas V said:


> Apologies .. It is Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> Thanks
> Prem V


in last round i.e. 18th October, queue for 65 pointer 2613xx moved to 17/04/17 roughly, that implies a backlog of six months, approximately

with this rate you can expect your invite in April, however invites for 2613xx may get exhausted by that time or start going to high pointers i.e 70 or more, 

this is my assumption based on past years trend


----------



## Premadas V (Feb 21, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> your occupation code ?


Apologies .. It is Software Engineer - 261313

Thanks
Prem V


----------



## Premadas V (Feb 21, 2017)

Many Thanks bro 

Prem V


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

Based on 11 days movement for 26131* code, i am posting my estimation for invitation for your reference. It my calculation. 
DOE Invitation Date Estimation
17-Apr	1-Nov
28-Apr	15-Nov
9-May	29-Nov
20-May	13-Dec
31-May	27-Dec
11-Jun	10-Jan
22-Jun	24-Jan
3-Jul 7-Feb
14-Jul	21-Feb
25-Jul	7-Mar
5-Aug	21-Mar
16-Aug	4-Apr
27-Aug	18-Apr
7-Sep	2-May
18-Sep	16-May
29-Sep	30-May


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi All 

I am hearing NSW sending invitesfor DOE much later than apr 15 for 261313 code for 65 + 5 pointers. Does any one have any idea where can we see official results fir NSW it seems they have sent many invites on 20th oct. can we please request all so ever have recorded pre invite post their result with time lines on this forum . Ans if you are accepting 190 invites please cancel your 189 eoi so that people can move ahead in queue every single step matters . 
Reading abt NSW invites gives a lil confidence that things hv started to move now


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

Nava_babu said:


> Based on 11 days movement for 26131* code, i am posting my estimation for invitation for your reference. It my calculation......


My calculation is almost inline with the above for 2613 with 65 pointers, provided not more of 70+ pointers takes over. Currently 36% of quota has been closed for 2613 till last month.

Does anyone know how much of 2613 invites are given every month?

My biggest worry is, if 70+ pointers take over, we 65 pointers of June or July 2017 will get pushed to 2017-2018 quota. But again I might be wrong. But the competition has certainly heated up a lot compared to last year.

I can't even imagine what 60 pointers of 2613 are going through.


----------



## ashish0523 (Jan 19, 2014)

Any idea how much is waiting for 261313 : 
70 points 190 (Victoria)
65 points 189
EOI 2 Oct


----------



## rajeev.k.mehta (Jul 9, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> My calculation is almost inline with the above for 2613 with 65 pointers, provided not more of 70+ pointers takes over. Currently 36% of quota has been closed for 2613 till last month.
> 
> Does anyone know how much of 2613 invites are given every month?
> 
> ...


Total Invites: 1250/1750 (for certain months)
2613: 310 per round


----------



## rajeev.k.mehta (Jul 9, 2017)

With over 6 months of backlog, I am not sure if you would be able to get it in this FY. If you have 20 points in English, go for NSW.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

All the best guys!

Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Points : 65
DOE : 6th April 17
Job code : 263111
Awaiting invitation...


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

rajeev.k.mehta said:


> Total Invites: 1250/1750 (for certain months)
> 2613: 310 per round


Thanks buddy for that info, by the way where did you get that info on 2613's count. I don't find them in Skillselect's monthly round reports.


----------



## rajeev.k.mehta (Jul 9, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Thanks buddy for that info, by the way where did you get that info on 2613's count. I don't find them in Skillselect's monthly round reports.


It is under occupation ceiling section:
If you observe, you will find count against 2613 increased by 310 after each round.


----------



## Kyearn (Jul 25, 2017)

Why is DIBP mantaining non pro rata at 65 points? 60 pointers are in so dark which never had happen before in the last few years....


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

rajeev.k.mehta said:


> It is under occupation ceiling section:
> If you observe, you will find count against 2613 increased by 310 after each round.


As per ceiling close to 2100 invitations were sent by oct 4 adding another 310 so close to 2400 sent out of 6200 which means DIPB have consumed already 35% invitations

Remaining invitations are close to 3800 which means another 12 rounds, another 6 months .

with 10 days movement I think invitation will only touch DOEs till 15th August.

not sue if my analysis is correct, experts are open to correct or comment


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> As per ceiling close to 2100 invitations were sent by oct 4 adding another 310 so close to 2400 sent out of 6200 which means DIPB have consumed already 35% invitations
> 
> Remaining invitations are close to 3800 which means another 12 rounds, another 6 months .
> 
> ...


Movement is continuously decreasing, in the 4th Oct round it went to 9 days and as per unofficial result published by Iscah for 2613 it went till 15th April which means 7 days movement.

I think taking 10 days average movement is not feasible at the moment.


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content - see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator
*
some one has posted a watsapp group for 261313 but not sure how to get added


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Movement is continuously decreasing, in the 4th Oct round it went to 9 days and as per unofficial result published by Iscah for 2613 it went till 15th April which means 7 days movement.
> 
> I think taking 10 days average movement is not feasible at the moment.


you are true brother I am literally not very hopeful , your case is just 45 days mine is another 34 days ie 79 days , DOE 3rd july not sure if I take 7 days as an average for next 12 rounds not sure if I am going to get invite for this FY.

DOE 189 261313 3rd july 2017
DOE NSW / Vic 190 4th sep 2017


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Points : 65
DOE : 28th April 17
Job code : 2631312

Any idea if I will get invitation in next round?


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Points : 65
> DOE : 28th April 17
> Job code : 2631312
> 
> Any idea if I will get invitation in next round?



Most likely in second round of November.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Points : 65
> DOE : 28th April 17
> Job code : 2631312
> 
> Any idea if I will get invitation in next round?


I am in exactly the same situation, same code and date  . Most probably 2nd round of Nov. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Most likely in second round of November.:fingerscrossed:


Thanks.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> I am in exactly the same situation, same code and date  . Most probably 2nd round of Nov.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Hope we will get it by 2nd round of Nov.


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi All,

When November invitation round dates will be updated in skillselect. It's still showing for october.

Thanks,
Babu

--------------------------------------------------------
Code 261311 Analyst Programmer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE 10 points (12th Sept)
Exp 10 points
Total 65 Points

ACS result +ve : 25th August 2017
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC189)
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC190 NSW)
EOI Submitted : 20th September 2017 (SC190 VIC)--->(quota over)
Invitation :


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Points : 65
DOE : 23rd April 17
Job code : 2631313

Hoping to get the invitation on first round of Nov.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Can someone please guide me the following.
I have 6+ years of total experience (including 2 years which ACS deducted), and it has been +vely assessed by ACS in the category of 2613. At the end of Feb-2018, my total experience will become 7 years. After deducting 2 years, my total experience which I can claim will be 5 years and that will award me 10 points, and I will reach from 60 to 65 points for 189. However, one of my experiences in these 7 years is of 5 months which is positively assessed by acs. In my current EOI I have marked it as irrelevant because I have the following factors associated to this experience.

1. I do not have salary slips because my employer did not give salary slips to anyone.
2. I have submitted tax for every year, but I have not submitted tax for this employer because this employer was not deducting taxes from any employee and were not submitting at all. So in other words I have not mentioned total correct earning for that year in my tax return file which would include the earning of those 5 months.
3. This employer was giving salary bank cheque to all employees. Moreover, they divided the salary by 2 and would give two cheques in almost 5 days of gaps. Like if my salary was 20k, they would give me two cheques of 10k between the gaps of 5 days at the end of the month. And then I would go to bank and submit my cheques into my bank account.

However, I have experience letter in the acs format from the company, and I also have bank salary statement as a proof, but you can think of my bank statement for this salary because the dates would be in disorder.
Besides this, the employer is not cooperating neither me nor any other ex-employee in any way. This is the most non-cooperating client I ever have heard of. So I cannot follow any suggestion for asking anything from the employer like salary slips etc. (bcz I already have tried.)

Now my options are that I should not claim this experience and leave it as irrelevant in my eoi, but then I will have to wait until august-2018 to have 65 points instead of Feb-2018. As the backlog is increasing round by round and currently it is 6 months of wait for 65 pointers. Who knows what will happen until August-2018. I may lose the whole chance for ever.

So I am thinking of claiming this experience so that I can claim 65 pints at the end of feb-2018, but it can also lead my case to rejection if they ask me about the inconsistency of tax return file and no salary slips, and the bank statement showing suppose 10k, 10k on inconsistent dates.

Therefore, I would highly appreciate if anyone who has been through such cases can sincerely guide me on this matter.


----------



## meri524 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi guys
My occupation is Accounting(general)
75pts 
DOI:03/10/2017
Do you think i can get invite on the next November round?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

AussiDreamer said:


> Can someone please guide me the following.
> I have 6+ years of total experience (including 2 years which ACS deducted), and it has been +vely assessed by ACS in the category of 2613. At the end of Feb-2018, my total experience will become 7 years. After deducting 2 years, my total experience which I can claim will be 5 years and that will award me 10 points, and I will reach from 60 to 65 points for 189. However, one of my experiences in these 7 years is of 5 months which is positively assessed by acs. In my current EOI I have marked it as irrelevant because I have the following factors associated to this experience.
> 
> 1. I do not have salary slips because my employer did not give salary slips to anyone.
> ...


Not sure how it is in Pakistan, but you may be able to pay those taxes now (with a penalty) and get your tax reports in order.

I understood that the employer is not helping with your requests for payslips, but he did give you the skills reference for the purpose of this visa, then maybe he can give you something (a letter perhaps) regarding the ad-hoc payments, cheque payments- something similar to a salary certificate?

Eventually you have to decide if it would be worth waiting 5 more months or taking a chance with this employer - which again, if subjected to verification may delay the application processing by 5 or more months, or can also result in a NJ if he refuses to cooperate.


----------



## mechTrip (Aug 12, 2017)

what are the next EOI dates for november?


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

mechTrip said:


> what are the next EOI dates for november?


will probably be revealed tomorrow.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mechTrip said:


> what are the next EOI dates for november?


01, 15, and 29 November.


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> If i were you, i would have proceeded with nsw application at the moment
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hii Sultan,

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points DOE 12th Jul'2017 Occupation code:-233211(Civil Engineer)

I have few queries as below.

1) My passport will get expire by 15th Jul'2018 shall i renew now or not and if renewed updating EOI will change DOE or will keep same.

2) As i long as i am invited in 2016-2017 programme i have no problem to wait with 60 points.I have already appeared IELTS 5 times and every time Writing sucks and i have scored 6.5 due to which i am not able to claim points for English language.What do you suggest should i go for PTE tests as i heard its easy but when i started looking in to it Speaking and Listening is not at all easy as compared to IELTS.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Not sure how it is in Pakistan, but you may be able to pay those taxes now (with a penalty) and get your tax reports in order.
> 
> I understood that the employer is not helping with your requests for payslips, but he did give you the skills reference for the purpose of this visa, then maybe he can give you something (a letter perhaps) regarding the ad-hoc payments, cheque payments- something similar to a salary certificate?
> 
> Eventually you have to decide if it would be worth waiting 5 more months or taking a chance with this employer - which again, if subjected to verification may delay the application processing by 5 or more months, or can also result in a NJ if he refuses to cooperate.


Thanks, I would prefer to wait rather than lead my case into problems. However, I was wondering that all my tax return files does not show the employer name. So will diac accept the tax returns or they will ask me for the tax certificate from the employer?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

AussiDreamer said:


> Thanks, I would prefer to wait rather than lead my case into problems. However, I was wondering that all my tax return files does not show the employer name. So will diac accept the tax returns or they will ask me for the tax certificate from the employer?


I am not really sure because I haven't seen how your tax reports look like. Someone from Pakistan who has been through a similar situation as yours may be able to help. For us, these tax reports are very elaborate with the employers name, employers TAN (tax identification number), our name, our tax ID, etc... basically everything that proves the employment relationship, financial transactions, and taxation records between the two parties.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I am not really sure because I haven't seen how your tax reports look like. Someone from Pakistan who has been through a similar situation as yours may be able to help. For us, these tax reports are very elaborate with the employers name, employers TAN (tax identification number), our name, our tax ID, etc... basically everything that proves the employment relationship, financial transactions, and taxation records between the two parties.


Okay thanks for your reply. I guess someone from Pakistan who has been through will be able to help. The tax return system seems great in your country.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys
There is nothing about november round dates yet , why 
Usually dibp updates this information on tuesday


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Kaur preet said:


> Hi guys
> There is nothing about november round dates yet , why
> Usually dibp updates this information on tuesday


Hopefully, DIBP will update today!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Expats,

Sorry this may not relevent in to this thread.But if someone can reply it would be really greatful.

I want to know that, can some one with 'database administrator(262111)' occupation submit the EOI application to 189 category?
As i came to know that even though 262111 is in the COSL its not in the medium & long term. (Its in the short term).
in My Immitracker also i can see only one application in 189 EOI list(don't know its mistakenly entered).
Some one plz assist.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> If i were you, i would have proceeded with nsw application at the moment
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Second that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If its not in the list - you just wont get an ITA, but no one stops anyone from submitting it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> If its not in the list - you just wont get an ITA, but no one stops anyone from submitting it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many Thanks Andrey..
Really appreciate your reply.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> Hii Sultan,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points DOE 12th Jul'2017 Occupation code:-233211(Civil Engineer)
> 
> ...



1. eoi doesnt have passport number, so nothing to worry about DOE, by the way it is too early to renew the passport, think of doing that in April or May, 

you can renew the passport midway during visa process and update DIBP regarding this, they will update their records and your visa application

2. i think 60 pointers civil engineer will get invited soon, it has been a long wait for non prorata occupations,


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Guys - what's happening this time? Still, no update from DIBP about Nov rounds and invitation ceilings. It's already 5:45 PM there and I do not think that they will update it today.

DIBP is badly checking the patience of all of us this year.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

austaspirant said:


> Guys - what's happening this time? Still, no update from DIBP about Nov rounds and invitation ceilings. It's already 5:45 PM there and I do not think that they will update it today.
> 
> DIBP is badly checking the patience of all of us this year.


they may update it by end of week


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> they may update it by end of week


Any guess about the invitation numbers for the Nov?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

austaspirant said:


> Any guess about the invitation numbers for the Nov?


lets hope for best


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

seems that 263111 is moving really slow


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> Hii Sultan,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points DOE 12th Jul'2017 Occupation code:-233211(Civil Engineer)
> 
> ...


Hi

I would not be as upbeat as the Sultan, I will try and be more specific:

If the limit stays at 1250 each round, you will not get invited at 60 points for a non-pro EOI by 4th April 2018.

There should be 6 rounds left after the last pro rata round of 4th April 2018. It then depends what the limit will be for those last 6 rounds. If it stays at 1250, than it will cut straight through to the 60 pointers in a couple of rounds, starting with those lodged at 60 points in May/June 2017 - should go forward another 3 months into the 60 point backlog. If DIBP adjust the limit to about 300 for the last 6 rounds, then nothing will change and no 60 point invites will be seen. I think it would need to be 750 limit per round, and above, to get into the 60 pointers by the last round in June 2018

Regards


Tony


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Any guess about the invitation numbers for the Nov?


Not even updated today. I don't know whats going on.


----------



## LuckySweety (Oct 25, 2017)

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points on March 9th 2017 for software engineer. 

The points got updated to 65 on october 1st. 

Could you please let me know when i will get the invitation letter.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

LuckySweety said:


> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points on March 9th 2017 for software engineer.
> 
> The points got updated to 65 on october 1st.
> 
> Could you please let me know when i will get the invitation letter.


YOur DOE is points update date now. Check the last invitation results to see where the current cut off is and you'll have a rough idea


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Dear Experts,

I have gone through this thread and found 261313 got invitation from NSW. I have the same case, I submitted one EOI for 189 and 190 (Selected NSW). Please find my EOI details in signature.

Please enlighten me by clearing the doubts about NSW invitation. Please tell me from which email id one should get invitation if he/she has been shortlisted by any state.

Thanks,
Ankush


----------



## LuckySweety (Oct 25, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> YOur DOE is points update date now. Check the last invitation results to see where the current cut off is and you'll have a rough idea


Hi, is it possible for you to let me know the rough date please


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

LuckySweety said:


> Hi, is it possible for you to let me know the rough date please


DIBP invitation year starts at 1st July and ends at 30th June. Till date the progress this year for 2613 for 65 pointers is very slow. If you are lucky then maybe Apr 2018 or else Sep or Oct 2018.

In the mean time you can try some state nomination for 5 extra points or try your luck to increase the English skill. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## julligan (Oct 16, 2017)

you should not be worried. Just folllow the 190 invitation link and that's it.


----------



## arijitchaudhuri.bit (Aug 23, 2017)

mathinayagam said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted my EOI with 70 points yesterday.
> EOI points:
> education : 15
> ...


yes you should do that.


----------



## jzjzjz138 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Tony

I submitted my EOI on May 5 with 60 point. I will have 33-year-old birthday on the 25th April 2018. Do you think I can get invited in the round of April 18 2018?

Many thanks!





Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> I would not be as upbeat as the Sultan, I will try and be more specific:
> 
> ...


----------



## batra38383 (Oct 26, 2017)

*EOI Submitted*

EOI Submitted Date: 19/10/2017
EOI Category: 261313
EOI Points: 75


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

jzjzjz138 said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> I submitted my EOI on May 5 with 60 point. I will have 33-year-old birthday on the 25th April 2018. Do you think I can get invited in the round of April 18 2018?
> 
> Many thanks!


Hi

First of all, I presume you are Telecomms Engineer and that you would be nearly the first cab off the rank should it get to 60 points at any time before your birthday 

With only 284 invites per round going to the non-pros, many will be improving their scores from 60 to 70 with PTE test results. So with only 284 invites, I expect the progress through the 65 pointers to be about 7 days per fortnight - maybe less.

There is currently about a 3 week backlog of 65 pointers at about 200 per fortnight = 300.

If it stays at 1250 up to 4th April 2018, i.e. the next 12 rounds, the backlog of 65 pointers could be about 15 weeks = 1500 X 65 pointers ahead of you and about 150 70 and above that join the system from 4th April to 17th April.

so if it stays at 1250 on 18th April 2018, it will stop about 4 weeks short of clearing the 65 pointers and get well into the 60 pointers on the 2nd May 2018 - so tragic timing for you if that happens.

so the simple answer to your question is No - if the 1250 limit remains or decreases between now and 4th April 2018.

January/February is where I expect an adjustment of the 1250 and historically this has always been an increase.

So, assuming it is impossible to increase your score, all you can do is look at the results every fortnight and hope for a movement of more than 7 days for the 65 point queue, and look at the limits for each month to see if that ever increases 

Regards


Tony


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

Don't worry about NSW, If your EOI is in April. You should get your 189 invitation in a couple of rounds max if not the next round.


----------



## avnashishgupta (Aug 2, 2017)

"Any dates for November Draw..?? or its just 2nd and 16th as per trend..??
Also, any speculations for NON Pro rata occupations, I filed my EOI on 11th October with 65 points. "


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

jb0404 said:


> Don't worry about NSW, If your EOI is in April. You should get your 189 invitation in a couple of rounds max if not the next round.


Dear Mate,

Is this a reply to my post ? Actually being inquisitive I wanted to know what is the criteria NSW or any state looks for while sending state nomination. 

For instance, I got to know if a candidate is having 20 points in english is preferred over to a candidate having 10 points for english even though they have same points in total.

Many Thanks,
Ankush


----------



## avnashishgupta (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Ankush,

Yes that's True, 20 points in English take preference over 10, Also the ACS does matter in Victoria but irrespective in NSW>


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I have submitted my EOI for 261313 on 28th July with 65 points.
Can anyone tell me when can I expect invite ?
Thanks in advance friends.


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Dear Mate,
> 
> Is this a reply to my post? Actually being inquisitive I wanted to know what is the criteria NSW or any state looks for while sending state nomination.
> 
> ...


TBH, no one really knows the state selection criteria, at least no one can give you a definite answer except for those in the state administration. 

From what I have seen on the forum. if you got good Language scores, you would be preferred over someone who has same points as you but scored less in Language. 

I saw someone post, they got the invitation for 261313 with 65 points on Oct 20 with an EOI in July/Sep with following points broken down => Lang/Work/Age/Edu [20/5/25/15].

Even though I have same points Lang/Work/Age/Edu [10/10/30/15] with an EOI in June, I wasn't preferred. Sends out a signal that language scores do play its part in invitation criteria when people are having the same score i.e. predominantly during State Nomination, quite unlike 189 where EOI date takes priority. 

With priority date as yours, I wouldn't even bother to think about the criteria for 190 unless 189 is only going further down South. Very unlikely, but can't rule out anything in this volatile world. 

Any day, prefer 189 over 190 as you get the flexibility to move around for opportunities. Unless otherwise, you have plans for NSW, or would only like to head there for whatever reasons. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

jb0404 said:


> TBH, no one really knows the state selection criteria, at least no one can give you a definite answer except for those in the state administration.
> 
> From what I have seen on the forum. if you got good Language scores, you would be preferred over someone who has same points as you but scored less in Language.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Yes, Indeed, that was a quite helpful and explanatory reply.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Dear Experts (Keeda, Tony, Sultan and others) - what will be the impact on 261313 if invitation number goes down from 1250? 

Please help here.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

All the best to all guys!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

austaspirant said:


> Dear Experts (Keeda, Tony, Sultan and others) - what will be the impact on 261313 if invitation number goes down from 1250?
> 
> Please help here.


If that happens, not just 2613, but every occupation's per-round quota will reduce and hence the backlog movement and/ or cut-off will change proportionally.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Dear Experts (Keeda, Tony, Sultan and others) - what will be the impact on 261313 if invitation number goes down from 1250?
> 
> Please help here.


Is there a possibility it will reduce from 1250?
I have filled 261312 on 28th April with 65 points. I *HOPE* I will get the invite in 2nd round of November.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

animesh1d said:


> Is there a possibility it will reduce from 1250?
> I have filled 261312 on 28th April with 65 points. I *HOPE* I will get the invite in 2nd round of November.


No, I don't know how this question popped up on the forum. I haven't heard of any such decision to further reduce the number of invites. Maybe people are afraid that they may do this to reduce the workload to be able to process the citizenship applications backlog.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> austaspirant said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Experts (Keeda, Tony, Sultan and others) - what will be the impact on 261313 if invitation number goes down from 1250?
> ...


What could be that proportion dear Keeda?


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> No, I don't know how this question popped up on the forum. I haven't heard of any such decision to further reduce the number of invites. Maybe people are afraid that they may do this to reduce the workload to be able to process the citizenship applications backlog.


I think with the current trend the movement will be slow. What I can see there will be huge back log when next year's invitation round will open. Just an assumption.


----------



## devil001 (Oct 27, 2017)

*ANZSCO Code 271311*

Dear All,


My points are as follow
Age: 25
Education: 15
English language: 10
Experience: 15

Total 65 points

I recently got admitted as a Solicitor in NSW. I have 65 points and DOE is 23/10/2017. Should i expect an invite in next round in November? or should i improve my english language score? Your help shall be really appreciated.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

austaspirant said:


> What could be that proportion dear Keeda?


Nobody but DIBP can tell us exactly, but by proportion, I meant, if invites are (say) halved, and they therefore also halve the number of invites for 2613; then if the backlog was generally moving by 10 days each round, it would move just 5 days then.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Nobody but DIBP can tell us exactly, but by proportion, I meant, if invites are (say) halved, and they therefore also halve the number of invites for 2613; then if the backlog was generally moving by 10 days each round, it would move just 5 days then.


Okay, thanks!


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

austaspirant said:


> Okay, thanks!


Yes exactly, if 1250 limit is reduced to 1000, like July and August, 50-100 489 applicants will use 310 places of 2613, which means the movement for 65 pointers will become very slow ( 3-4 days,)


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

As of now I am finding no reason why they will reduce 2613 limit of 310 and the total invite limit of 1250. Everything is well poised to be over by April for most of the Anzsco codes like previous year that ended on 30 Jun 2017.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShibuR (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have a question and need some advise.

I submitted my EOI initially on 15-Feb-17, I applied for ACS in Jan 2017 same month I switched job/company but couldn't update this change in ACS as there was no experience and offer letter ready, this job change is not updated in ACS or my EOI application. 

In May 2017 my agent resubmitted my EOI because by May 2017 my total experience was gaining 5 additional point but again we did not update my new job details.

My latest date of application of EOI is may 2017, Now if i update my new job detail in EOI application will it cause a change in my date of application of EOI? Is it better to wait for EOI invitation and then do the updates? Please advise

thanks
Shibu


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ShibuR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question and need some advise.
> 
> ...


How could your agent claim 5 additional points without adding the new job details in the EOI? How is he sure that the new job is relevant to your ANZSCO without getting it re-assessed from ACS?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

devil001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> My points are as follow
> ...


With 65 points and a non pro rated occupation, you shouldn't bother about spending more on English tests. You should get it soon, but I am not sure how soon. You can study the pattern from current and previous round results at the *skillSelect website* to estimate.


----------



## ShibuR (Oct 27, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> ShibuR said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


My documents were not ready so he could not add the new job details. My new job role is same as the old job role, so i believe there will be no change in the Anzsco Code.
Pls advise if i modify the EOI now will my application date change and will it move behind in queue again? Is it better to update the details later after getting the EOI invitation?



I


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> If that happens, not just 2613, but every occupation's per-round quota will reduce and hence the backlog movement and/ or cut-off will change proportionally.


I am almost certain that this will not happen. But there is a possibility and additional problems associated with it.

The moment the 5% of annual quota is reduced to 4% that means they have to do a lot more additional rounds.

At the beginning it was:
5% = 20 rounds of full pro rata, approximately.
4% = 25 rounds of full pro rata

Now that 8 rounds have passed. if they switch to 4% now, then they will be doing atleast 2/3 rounds more than 20. That is ~ 2 rounds per month. 

But all of us know that most pro rata gets finished in April/May every year anyway. So that = 20 rounds.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

ShibuR said:


> My documents were not ready so he could not add the new job details. My new job role is same as the old job role, so i believe there will be no change in the Anzsco Code.
> Pls advise if i modify the EOI now will my application date change and will it move behind in queue again? Is it better to update the details later after getting the EOI invitation?
> I



I am pretty sure you can leave the ACS assessment as is in the EOI and just update the employment opportunity(this won't affect the DoE) .


As the employment is in the same area, it is under the experience where it is going to be validated. Not under skills assessment.


----------



## ShibuR (Oct 27, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> I am pretty sure you can leave the ACS assessment as is in the EOI and just update the employment opportunity(this won't affect the DoE) .
> 
> 
> As the employment is in the same area, it is under the experience where it is going to be validated. Not under skills assessment.


Hi There,

Where can I check my Date of Effect?

My Points were updated from 60 to 65 on the 2nd of May when my exp became 8yrs . Toady my agent updated EOI with new company details where there is no point difference.


----------



## ani-190 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello everyone!

Recently, I took a PTE test again, got the 86 overall, in other words, 80+ in each module (finally!!!!) and now my points have changed to 65. 

POINTS BREAKDOWN:
AGE = 15
ENGLISH = 20
QUALIFICATION = 15
EXPERIENCE = 15

189 EOI date of effect = 25.10.2017. 
ANZSCO = 263311 (Telecommunications Engineer)

Hoping for the best soon! 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

Dear Friends
There is no invitation round date mentioned for Nov 2017, is it a website issue or has the next round been postponed?


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

sujitswaroop said:


> Dear Friends
> There is no invitation round date mentioned for Nov 2017, is it a website issue or has the next round been postponed?


I heard that DIBP sometimes update the results and dates even after the round commenced, so, hopefully next round is on 1st Nov.


----------



## KMurali (Oct 29, 2017)

*Awaiting Invite*

Dear All,

I have lodged my EOI recently on 18th October 2017 for 261313 with 60 points for 189 and 65 points for NSW for 190 Visa. Any idea when I might get invite?

Your feedback can help me.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sujitswaroop said:


> Dear Friends
> There is no invitation round date mentioned for Nov 2017, is it a website issue or has the next round been postponed?


potentially can be, as i dont recall they had run 3 rounds in a months... the were incident in Feb 2017 or March 2017... when 3 rounds should have taken place, but, then the 3rd round was tiny and then announced as an error or something.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KMurali said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI recently on 18th October 2017 for 261313 with 60 points for 189 and 65 points for NSW for 190 Visa. Any idea when I might get invite?
> 
> Your feedback can help me.


both options with these points it is highly unlikely to get an ITA.


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Can someone help me whether I can get my Partners 5 points with the below details?

1) I have applied for 261313 - Software Engineering.
2) My wife has 1.2 Years of experience in Software Engineering and she has completed B.Tech (Information Technology)

Can I claim 5 points for her?
Please suggest me. Thanks.


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Can someone help me whether I can get my Partners 5 points with the below details?

1) I have applied for 261313 - Software Engineering.
2) My wife has 1.2 Years of experience in Software Engineering and she has completed B.Tech (Information Technology)

Can I claim 5 points for her?
Please suggest me. Thanks.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Premadas V said:


> Many Thanks bro
> 
> Prem V


With job code 261313, you can get state invitation before 189 invitation. If you haven't applied for state sponsorship, I would advise you to do so because if the invitation gap remains the same for few more months then your turn in the queue will come after july 2018 which means new laws and rules and no one knows what it brings.


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Have submitted NSW with 65+5 points on 28th Aug 2017 and still have not received the invite. Please provide some input if anyone have received NSW invite. Thanks.




tdd123123 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am hearing NSW sending invitesfor DOE much later than apr 15 for 261313 code for 65 + 5 pointers. Does any one have any idea where can we see official results fir NSW it seems they have sent many invites on 20th oct. can we please request all so ever have recorded pre invite post their result with time lines on this forum . Ans if you are accepting 190 invites please cancel your 189 eoi so that people can move ahead in queue every single step matters .
> Reading abt NSW invites gives a lil confidence that things hv started to move now


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2017 &gt;&gt;*



sraja said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can claim 5 points from partner. However, she has to do skill assessment and her occupation must be in skill occupations list. In addition, ielts 6 in each band or equivalent is required.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

But I got the information that she need to have 2 years of experience to get the skill assessment .? Is that true or I can proceed with 1.2 years of experience to get a positive ACS ?




Ramramram222 said:


> You can claim 5 points from partner. However, she has to do skill assessment and her occupation must be in skill occupations list. In addition, ielts 6 in each band or equivalent is required.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RadhikaSri (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi ppl, 
I had submitted my EOI in April 2015 with 60 points. I had 5 points for experience then. Today, I got an update that my points have been updated to 65 because of the experience. Now I have 2 questions:
1. My ielts score expired this month. Should I write another IELTS before I get ITA? 
2. Should I have the ACS evaluation done again?I had changed my company last year. Please guide me . thanks all!!


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

RadhikaSri said:


> Hi ppl,
> I had submitted my EOI in April 2015 with 60 points. I had 5 points for experience then. Today, I got an update that my points have been updated to 65 because of the experience. Now I have 2 questions:
> 1. My ielts score expired this month. Should I write another IELTS before I get ITA?
> 2. Should I have the ACS evaluation done again?I had changed my company last year. Please guide me . thanks all!!


You have to file ACS again since you have changed the company and ACS haven't approved your experience for that company.

Secondly, you have to sit for the ielts again, because by the time you will get the ACS done, which is about 1-2 months these days, your ielts would have been expired, so its better to file ACS and sit in the ielts.


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Hello folks,

When is the next round of invitation ? Skillselect website has no updates at this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

devil001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> My points are as follow
> ...


The invitation rounds do not apply to 190 visa invitations. NSW doesn't publish when they will make invitations so you will simply need to wait and see if/when they may invite you. Certainly improving points will move you up the queue though.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sraja said:


> But I got the information that she need to have 2 years of experience to get the skill assessment .? Is that true or I can proceed with 1.2 years of experience to get a positive ACS ?


She will need to go through the same skills assessment process that you did. As you have said, ACS requires at least 2 years of relevant work experience for her to pass the skills assessment.


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Experts,

Is there any updates regarding next round of invitation as i check with DIBP site no update.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## jaswanthjasu (Jan 18, 2015)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Is there any updates regarding next round of invitation as i check with DIBP site no update.
> 
> ...


I think DIBP is gonna skip this round as November has 5 wednesdays. If they follow standard rounds of alternate wednesdays, they will have to do 3 rounds in November. So, in order to avoid that they are skipping this November 1st invitation round. I think they will publish the results for Oct 18th round on Nov 1st and have the invitation round on November 8th.


----------



## jk999 (Aug 16, 2017)

URGENT HELP

I made an EOI for 489/189 and 190 at the same time. I already received 489 from south australia and i paid the fees for visa also gone through medicals and everything was logged. 

And yesterday I received the invitation to apply for 190 from VIC , I am in a state of confusion that can i apply visa for 190 VIC and in the Immi account when I start the application its showing that I already applied a visa and waiting for decision/before processing to 190 please withdraw the decision pending application(which is 489).

Please suggest me What i have to do now ????
Chef 351311 code


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

austaspirant said:


> Some people claimed 15/04 for 2613
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...86-189-eoi-invitations-october-2017-a-72.html
> 
> ...


Source: Unofficial Skill Select Results 18th October 2017 - Iscah

You can also follow the trend with unofficial round details here: https://goo.gl/FGXxAE


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi All,

Please advise if anyone has any information about the invitation round on the Nov 1st? Will there be invitations send out?


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

jaswanthjasu said:


> I think DIBP is gonna skip this round as November has 5 wednesdays. If they follow standard rounds of alternate wednesdays, they will have to do 3 rounds in November. So, in order to avoid that they are skipping this November 1st invitation round. I think they will publish the results for Oct 18th round on Nov 1st and have the invitation round on November 8th.


But I have seen their previous rounds. It never happened. Few months had 3 invitation rounds


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't know why they are doing this year only. Very strict/limited invitations


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

harpreet22 said:


> I don't know why they are doing this year only. Very strict/limited invitations


I think trying to push the cutoff points higher

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

The Skillselect website is still not updated with 18th Oct results yet and no information regarding further rounds as well.
I doubt whether they would conduct any round on 1st Nov


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

Just an hunch, The further they delay the next invitation round, the lesser the movement will be for 261313 65 pointers. It can even reduce to less than 5 days as backlogs for newer 70+ pointers will increase. Brace yourself 261313 65 pointers !!

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

devil001 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> My points are as follow
> ...


i guess you will get invited latest by end of November... i hope you can wait till that


----------



## ashish0523 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all

I applied for Victoria 190 

261313

DOE 2 Oct 2017

My points are as follow
Age: 25
Education: 15
English language: 10
Experience: 15

Total 65+5

When can I expect the invitation?


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> Just an hunch, The further they delay the next invitation round, the lesser the movement will be for 261313 65 pointers. It can even reduce to less than 5 days as backlogs for newer 70+ pointers will increase. Brace yourself 261313 65 pointers !!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk



I dint think they will delay the next round it is just that they hv not announced the result of previous rounds and given dates for next round

Invitation round happens every alternate Wednesday so next round will be on 1st nov for sure . Results of previous round will be out today or tomorrow


----------



## jk999 (Aug 16, 2017)

URGENT HELP

I made an EOI for 489/189 and 190 at the same time. I already received 489 from south australia and i paid the fees for visa also gone through medicals and everything was logged. 

And yesterday I received the invitation to apply for 190 from VIC , I am in a state of confusion that can i apply visa for 190 VIC and in the Immi account when I start the application its showing that I already applied a visa and waiting for decision/before processing to 190 please withdraw the decision pending application(which is 489).

Please suggest me What i have to do now ????
Chef 351311 code


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

My points got updated yesterday from 60 to 65 for 189 and from 65 to 70 for 190 (Vic) visa based on my work experience. I am applying for Software Engineer position. I have applied EOI in the month of Nov 2016. What are my chances getting picked in the coming cycles. Please suggest.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

prakash.aluru said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My points got updated yesterday from 60 to 65 for 189 and from 65 to 70 for 190 (Vic) visa based on my work experience. I am applying for Software Engineer position. I have applied EOI in the month of Nov 2016. What are my chances getting picked in the coming cycles. Please suggest.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


your date of effect must have changed to yesterday as there was a change in points... welcome to the club of 65 pointers...

2613xx have a backlog of 5-6 months for 65 pointers,

good luck


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> your date of effect must have changed to yesterday as there was a change in points... welcome to the club of 65 pointers...
> 
> 2613xx have a backlog of 5-6 months for 65 pointers,
> 
> good luck


I think this backlog will get reduce by the time. According to last year, the invitation gap was as low as 2 weeks before the invitations got exhausted.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

combatant said:


> I think this backlog will get reduce by the time. According to last year, the invitation gap was as low as 2 weeks before the invitations got exhausted.


Thats very good then

Good luck to ppl who are waiting for invite

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## frozebud (Nov 7, 2016)

Updated my EOI today with latest IELTS results, hoping for an invite this month.

Visa: 189
Code: 263111
Points: 70
EOI Submission: 30/10/17


----------



## Nico_Aus (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi guys  
just introducing myself here, while I’m waiting for an invitation…

*PTE-A* 1st attempt : L 90, R 90, S 90, *W 75*… :’/ 15 March 2017 
then took IELTS for Engineers Australia, 
*IELTS* 1st attempt : L 9.0 , R 9.0, W 8.0, *S 7.5* 
super happy about writing, but not happy with the Speaking part, was about to re-try PTE.
In the meantime “asked”, I mean paid for remark results, without hoping for much, but got remarked from 7.5 to 8.5 ! 
IELTS updated : L 9.0 , R 9.0, W 8.0, S 8.5


Mechanical engineer ANZSCO Code 233512 
EA MSA (Fast Track) results 19 October 2017 

EOI: 65 points/NSW 70 points : 19 Oct 2017
Age: 30
Education: 15
English language: 20
Experience : 0 (only 2 years)


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jk999 said:


> URGENT HELP
> 
> I made an EOI for 489/189 and 190 at the same time. I already received 489 from south australia and i paid the fees for visa also gone through medicals and everything was logged.
> 
> ...


Do you really want to withdraw 489? forfeit the 489 visa fees just to take a chance with VIC knowing that they take up to 12 weeks to process the nomination application and these days many are being rejected as well. Check the 190 VIC thread or recent posts on the forum and tread carefully.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prakash.aluru said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My points got updated yesterday from 60 to 65 for 189 and from 65 to 70 for 190 (Vic) visa based on my work experience. I am applying for Software Engineer position. I have applied EOI in the month of Nov 2016. What are my chances getting picked in the coming cycles. Please suggest.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


IMO, looking at the current trends, it will take about 11 more months considering that backlog clearance is at 6 to 7 months, then there will at least be a few dry months due to ceiling getting exhausted, and then again 2 to 3 initial months in the new FY being taken over by 70+ pointers.



combatant said:


> I think this backlog will get reduce by the time. According to last year, the invitation gap was as low as 2 weeks before the invitations got exhausted.


You cannot compare the current trend with previous years. It was a bit easier last year, even more easier a few years ago, and trace back a few more years, you will see instances when 55+5 pointers under 190 received state nominations quicker than 60 pointers under 189 who had to wait for the next EOI round.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> IMO, looking at the current trends, it will take about 11 more months considering that backlog clearance is at 6 to 7 months, then there will at least be a few dry months due to ceiling getting exhausted, and then again 2 to 3 initial months in the new FY being taken over by 70+ pointers.
> 
> 
> You cannot compare the current trend with previous years. It was a bit easier last year, even more easier a few years ago, and trace back a few more years, you will see instances when 55+5 pointers under 190 received state nominations quicker than 60 pointers under 189 who had to wait for the next EOI round.


Agreed, but due to no invitation from March to July created lots of EOI in the store that is why the invitation gap has reached to 5+ months. If you followed, the cut off move was 2 months on 23rd August round. Since then it was 10 and 9 days. Overall it is pretty much unpredictable.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

combatant said:


> Agreed, but due to no invitation from March to July created lots of EOI in the store that is why the invitation gap has reached to 5+ months. If you followed, the cut off move was 2 months on 23rd August round. Since then it was 10 and 9 days. Overall it is pretty much unpredictable.


Yes, but the movement this time (say for 2613) is almost fixed and moving at a consistent rate of 8 to 10 days per round which makes me feel that this would (more or less) be the trend going further, the pool therefore will remain consistent at 6 to 7 months, and we all know that it will only get worse as the gap to ceiling gets closer.


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

combatant said:


> Agreed, but due to no invitation from March to July created lots of EOI in the store that is why the invitation gap has reached to 5+ months. If you followed, the cut off move was 2 months on 23rd August round. Since then it was 10 and 9 days. Overall it is pretty much unpredictable.


any idea on when can we expect for invite for EOI filled in oct'17 with 65 points.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

vivekvaradhan said:


> any idea on when can we expect for invite for EOI filled in oct'17 with 65 points.


What is your profession code.


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

combatant said:


> what is your profession code.


26311


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

vivekvaradhan said:


> 26311


263111


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> IMO, looking at the current trends, it will take about 11 more months considering that backlog clearance is at 6 to 7 months, then there will at least be a few dry months due to ceiling getting exhausted, and then again 2 to 3 initial months in the new FY being taken over by 70+ pointers.
> 
> 
> You cannot compare the current trend with previous years. It was a bit easier last year, even more easier a few years ago, and trace back a few more years, you will see instances when 55+5 pointers under 190 received state nominations quicker than 60 pointers under 189 who had to wait for the next EOI round.


Now what exactly do you suggest? What are my chances in the next few rounds of November 2017. Do I have any ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

prakash.aluru said:


> Now what exactly do you suggest? What are my chances in the next few rounds of November 2017. Do I have any ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


What he means is that the predictions are not that simple anymore.
This is based on the recent movement of backlog applications for 65 pointers.

The window is reducing further after every round and more 70 pointers added.
So if there is any chance you can increase your score or get nomination/ss, it would be better.
By end of this month, we might get a slightly better picture of the movement.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> What he means is that the predictions are not that simple anymore.
> This is based on the recent movement of backlog applications for 65 pointers.
> 
> The window is reducing further after every round and more 70 pointers added.
> ...


Thank you Sharad

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Will today be my brothers lucky day of getting invite 

Software Tester as Software Engineer (ANZSCO 261313)
applied on 23rd April with 65 points


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Kundu13 said:


> Will today be my brothers lucky day of getting invite
> 
> Software Tester as Software Engineer (ANZSCO 261313)
> applied on 23rd April with 65 points


All the best for you and your brother!


----------



## Jonsnow1987 (Oct 6, 2017)

Will today be my brothers lucky day of getting invite 

General Accountant 189 (ANZSCO 221111)
DOE on 03 Oct 17 with 75 points.


----------



## mavivj (Jul 15, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> All the best for you and your brother!


Do we have the invitation round today? Still, there is no update in DIBP site.


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

2017
20 September
6 September 
23 August 
9 August
26 July
12 July
21 June
7 June
24 May
10 May
26 April
12 April
29 March
15 March
1 March
15 February
1 February
18 January
4 January

2016
21 December
7 December
23 November
9 November
26 October
12 October
28 September
14 September
1 September
17 August
3 August
20 July
6 July
22 June
8 June

They never missed , why will they miss it today , any reasons


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Kundu13 said:


> 2017
> 20 September
> 6 September
> 23 August
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kundu13 said:


> 2017
> 20 September
> 6 September
> 23 August
> ...


Sometimes they miss to announce the round dates, but rounds do happen if they have decided it internally, so don't be annoyed if next round dates aren't published

Good luck

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mavivj (Jul 15, 2017)

Kundu13 said:


> 2017
> 20 September
> 6 September
> 23 August
> ...


They never missed but so far there is no update in DIBP site. Usually, we will get updates before the round commences.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Sometimes they miss to announce the round dates, but rounds do happen if they have decided it internally, so don't be annoyed if next round dates aren't published
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




What will be invitations caps for tonight's round, if you think invitations will be sent today?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mavivj said:


> They never missed but so far there is no update in DIBP site. Usually, we will get updates before the round commences.


Last round in March was not a complete one, they initially said it will not run, but, it did, but was a very tiny one which later was denounced as an error. That's at least what i recall. this month we may have similar...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Lets see if they invite tonight! I wish so and wish all the best of luck to all of you...


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Good luck, who are expecting invitation this round and good days ahead.

Thanks


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Lets see if they invite tonight! I wish so and wish all the best of luck to all of you...




What would be invitations caps roughly if they invite today?? Will it stay 1250 or chance to get up/down??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> What will be invitations caps for tonight's round, if you think invitations will be sent today??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not competent to predict this

But, considering the equations and random behaviour of skillselect, it could be 1000 or 1800

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Good luck to everyone waiting for invite

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> I am not competent to predict this
> 
> But, considering the equations and random behaviour of skillselect, it could be 1000 or 1800
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




May your prediction of 1800 comes true we all hope for this. Because of low limit per round non pros are suffering..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

malik.afnan134 said:


> May your prediction of 1800 comes true we all hope for this. Because of low limit per round non pros are suffering..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's hope for best

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonsnow1987 (Oct 6, 2017)

Will today be my lucky day of getting invite????

General Accountant 189 (ANZSCO 221111)
DOE on 03 Oct 17 with 75 points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jonsnow1987 said:


> Will today be my lucky day of getting invite????
> 
> General Accountant 189 (ANZSCO 221111)
> DOE on 03 Oct 17 with 75 points.


not this round mate, maybe in 3-6 rounds... lets see.


----------



## Jonsnow1987 (Oct 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Will today be my lucky day of getting invite????
> ...


???


----------



## Jonsnow1987 (Oct 6, 2017)

Jonsnow1987 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Jonsnow1987 said:
> ...


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

All the best to everyone who's expecting the invite today.

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> All the best to everyone who's expecting the invite today.
> 
> Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


Will there be invitation round late today? There is no official announcement yet.

It could be next invitation round will be on 7/8 Nov.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Wingmaker said:


> Will there be invitation round late today? There is no official announcement yet.
> 
> It could be next invitation round will be on 7/8 Nov.


Or Maybe on 15!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Last round of October estimated cutoffs:
> 
> 26131*: 12/04 @ 65
> 26111* 18/07 @ 70


This is not good for me !!! My DOE is of 22-July and based on this slow progress it seems very distant to get ITA with 65 points this year !!!

I better start preparing for PTE again and try to get 79+ in each section so that my overall score reaches 75


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> This is not good for me !!! My DOE is of 22-July and based on this slow progress it seems very distant to get ITA with 65 points this year !!!
> 
> I better start preparing for PTE again and try to get 79+ in each section so that my overall score reaches 75


Yes... if you have the option to increase your points then you should definetly try for that.... Best chances are for 75/70 pointers
By the time you prepare/take for the exam you would have a fair view of the movement of backlogout:.


----------



## vishal.j.dhalani (Aug 19, 2017)

Hello Forum,

Do anyone know about invitation round dates and nos of invitations in the month of November?

My details are below:

ANZSCO Code: 233311 Electrical Engineer
Total Points: 60 (Age: 30 ; Education: 15 ; Experience : 15, English : 0)
IELTS Score: L-6.5, R-8, W-6.5, S-7, Overall - 7.0 ; Date: 24th Sept 2016
PTE A (1st Attempt): L-67, R-75, S-56, W-77, Overall - 68 ; Date: 10th Oct 2017
PTE A (2nd Attempt): L-71, R-65, S-58, W-73, Overall - 68 ; Date: 25th Oct 2017
EA Outcome Date: 04th Sept 2017
EOI Submission Date: 04th Sept 2017 (PR 189) and 30th Oct 2017 (PR 190 - NSW - 65 Points)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Subhash Bohra said:


> This is not good for me !!! My DOE is of 22-July and based on this slow progress it seems very distant to get ITA with 65 points this year !!!
> 
> I better start preparing for PTE again and try to get 79+ in each section so that my overall score reaches 75


I would suggest to get PTE, it will speed up the process, it is always to get through faster, rather than hoping and waiting...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

vishal.j.dhalani said:


> Hello Forum,
> 
> Do anyone know about invitation round dates and nos of invitations in the month of November?
> 
> ...




We can only assume there is an invitation round tonight with an overall limit of 1250 or maybe more if there are more than 239 invites for Accountants ?

tony


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Subhash Bohra said:


> This is not good for me !!! My DOE is of 22-July and based on this slow progress it seems very distant to get ITA with 65 points this year !!!
> 
> I better start preparing for PTE again and try to get 79+ in each section so that my overall score reaches 75


Wait 3 months, you will get an invitation.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> We can only assume there is an invitation round tonight with an overall limit of 1250 or maybe more if there are more than 239 invites for Accountants ?
> 
> 
> 
> tony




Hi Tony,

What should be minimum invitations caps per round for this month to get started invitations for 60 pointers ??

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Do we have Invitation round today? and there is no update for last invitation round(18th Oct 2017 on DIBP site


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

pawan.chitta said:


> Do we have Invitation round today? and there is no update for last invitation round(18th Oct 2017 on DIBP site


Hello,
I believe today there is an invitation round at 6 30 pm IST


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Or Maybe on 15!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


update your signature, you have got 20 for PTE, not 10!


----------



## Gnearun (Oct 18, 2017)

Please post immediately when you receive invite today, it's 1 hour left. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi guys,

As per ACS letter it?s says my work Experience counts after October 2009, however my agent entered the start date in EOI as 03/10/2009, due to which my points have gone up by 5 and New DOE is 03/10/2017, does this impact the application process as October is over anf I do have 8 years of experience to claim and I am yet waiting for a invite.

Please advise.


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Best of luck to everyone... Please post after you get invited. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

To be honest, unfortunately I don't expect an invitation round today. Since there is no upadates on skillselect site, it is not possible to initiate any new round.

I assume that next round will be in 8th November. If it is true, then 65 pointers will have extremely small chance to get an invitation. It will be 3 weeks after 18th October, so most of the invitations will be "eaten" by 70 pointers.

It's very sad, but might be real.

However, I hope that I am wrong... 

Let's see. Finger crossed.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

MartinPlace said:


> To be honest, unfortunately I don't expect an invitation round today. Since there is no upadates on skillselect site, it is not possible to initiate any new round.
> 
> I assume that next round will be in 8th November. If it is true, then 65 pointers will have extremely small chance to get an invitation. It will be 3 weeks after 18th October, so most of the invitations will be "eaten" by 70 pointers.
> 
> ...


This has happened before and would continue to happen.

Rounds have occurred without the page being updated.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> What should be minimum invitations caps per round for this month to get started invitations for 60 pointers ??
> 
> ...


Moved 10 days to 23rd September last round - if it moves another 10 days with usual 1250 limit, that would take it to 3rd October - about 4 weeks of backlog = about 400 EOIs - so a limit of 1650 could get it very close to a May 2017 60 point EOI for Telecomms Engineer - but I expect it to stay at 1250 for a while yet, which is 284 invites for the non pros.

Tony


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

All the best guys who are expecting invite today!


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Anyone got invited??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

any updates guys?


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> any updates guys?


Nothing as of now. :-(


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

please update folks!


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Any update.


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

No invite yet - 29 Jul DOE - 261111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshsoni82 (Jul 12, 2017)

No invite 

Code: 261312
DOE: 20/04
point:65


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

riteshsoni82 said:


> No invite
> 
> Code: 261312
> DOE: 20/04
> ...


----------



## ansh_w (Oct 31, 2017)

Any invitations guys??


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> riteshsoni82 said:
> 
> 
> > No invite
> ...


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

riteshsoni82 said:


> No invite
> 
> Code: 261312
> DOE: 20/04
> point:65


Did you check in your skillselect account?


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

raghavs said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > riteshsoni82 said:
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

seems like no round. 

As anticipated.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

So it is confirmed.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

very sad


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

and this is what I said before. Next round will be on Wednesday 8th Nov.

It will be tough round for 65. Most probably all invitations (for occupation 2613xx) will be distributed for 70 pointers.

Very sad...


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

MartinPlace said:


> and this is what I said before. Next round will be on Wednesday 8th Nov.
> 
> It will be tough round for 65. Most probably all invitations (for occupation 2613xx) will be distributed for 70 pointers.
> 
> Very sad...


How did you come up with the "Nov 8th" theory? Based on a wednesday?


These are the historical rounds over the last two years:
(The highlighted one is a start of a new cycle, do not consider that).


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

MartinPlace said:


> and this is what I said before. Next round will be on Wednesday 8th Nov.
> 
> It will be tough round for 65. Most probably all invitations (for occupation 2613xx) will be distributed for 70 pointers.
> 
> Very sad...



About 50 should go to 65 2613* category.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> very sad


May be they will increase the invites 

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> May be they will increase the invites
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> ...


For sure they will not increase invites for PRO RATA occupations... it is divided into entire year...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> For sure they will not increase invites for PRO RATA occupations... it is divided into entire year...


They will not increase the number of invites for any occupations, they will simply make another drama.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Sad,no invitation...


----------



## jagsun (Oct 30, 2017)

Did anyone receive EOI invitation today ? Not sure if the round happened today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

No invitation round, will increase the backlogs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

malik.afnan134 said:


> No invitation round, will increase the backlogs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They probably forgot with Halloween going on.

Freakin' nuts.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

This feels very strange. No updates on the next rounds or update on the last round.
Seems like the accountants issue has spooked them and they might be taking corrective steps across all job codes?

I am slowly loosing hope on getting invited this year.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> How did you come up with the "Nov 8th" theory? Based on a wednesday?
> 
> 
> These are the historical rounds over the last two years:
> (The highlighted one is a start of a new cycle, do not consider that).


Don't look at the historical rounds. This year is completely different and unpredictable. The point is that this year there are only two rounds per month. 

Moreover, they are going to change the rules for permanent residence next year. Please don't be suprised if this year is the last chance to get an invitation. I don't think if they have the same rules from July 2018.


----------



## Gnearun (Oct 18, 2017)

Anyone invited?


----------



## alaneateateat (Oct 31, 2017)

No INVITATION at the moment

EOI-----General Accountant lodged date 11/09/2017
EOI----- External Auditor lodged date 09/09/2017

wait for the updates.......It's like this year is getting more and more crazy


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Can the next round have double invites then, I know this has happened in past as well.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

MartinPlace said:


> Don't look at the historical rounds. This year is completely different and unpredictable. The point is that this year there are only two rounds per month.
> 
> Moreover, they are going to change the rules for permanent residence next year. Please don't be suprised if this year is the last chance to get an invitation. I don't think if they have the same rules from July 2018.


Can you please provide the authentic link here to enlighten everyone ?

If not , without any offense I mean please do not confuse members and cause anxiety in the forum.

Regards,
Bala


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

chvarma80 said:


> update your signature, you have got 20 for PTE, not 10!


Thanks. Also applied for 190 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Can you please provide the authentic link here to enlighten everyone ?
> 
> If not , without any offense I mean please do not confuse members and cause anxiety in the forum.
> 
> ...


I don't have any authentic link, this is just a CLEAR LOGIC  I thought that after some first rounds in 2017, most of the people know that historical results are no longer relevant. Please also look at that accountants. This year they do what they want. 

BTW. Others members claim that there will be 3 rounds in November... do you have an authentic link for this?  If not, why they confuse member and cause anxiety in forum.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Worried, if the next round happens on 8th Nov....Do 65 pointers stand a chance in 2613*. I think atleast 30 to 40 invites should go to 65 pointers.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Worried, if the next round happens on 8th Nov....Do 65 pointers stand a chance in 2613*. I think atleast 30 to 40 invites should go to 65 pointers.


I hope that 65 will get some invites. I am also in this pool (261312 with 65 points - EOD: 16 June 2017). But I've started to be realistic. 65 have almost 0 chances to get any invite. I would like to be wrong...

261312: 65 points (189), 70 point (NSW 190)
EOD: 16 June 2017


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

MartinPlace said:


> I don't have any authentic link, this is just a CLEAR LOGIC  I thought that after some first rounds in 2017, most of the people know that historical results are no longer relevant. Please also look at that accountants. This year they do what they want.
> 
> BTW. Others members claim that there will be 3 rounds in November... do you have an authentic link for this?  If not, why they confuse member and cause anxiety in forum.



I am not here to argue on the hypothesis prevailing. All I am trying to say is optimism can alone help.

When the reality hits then we can take it up but going by theories is just going to affect the motivation of people like me.

Regards,
Bala


----------



## batra38383 (Oct 26, 2017)

No invite today.

ANZSCO : 261313
June 2016 : PTE.
August 2016 : +ve ACS
October 19, 2017 : Submitted EOI with 75 points.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

MartinPlace said:


> and this is what I said before. Next round will be on Wednesday 8th Nov.
> 
> It will be tough round for 65. Most probably all invitations (for occupation 2613xx) will be distributed for 70 pointers.
> 
> Very sad...


To be honest, I suspect much less anything to do with "two rounds a month" (and really, that wouldn't stop 1st Nov being the first round for this month) and much more that they broke something trying to sort out the accountants' mess. The overall impression I get of SkillSelect is of a precariously balanced jenga game.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Anezco code:261313
Points:65
Eoi:May 17

Any chance of getting invite in December 2nd round?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Anezco code:261313
> Points:65
> Eoi:May 17
> 
> ...


May be in Feb


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi ,
US PCC check State and FBI.
My consolidated stay in US is more than 12 months.(from 2011 to 2014). Now I'm in India.
Please let me know whether I need state police clearance or just FBI PCC is enough.
I'm non-US Citizen and no Green card.
Kindly advise.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

NeonBlr said:


> Hi ,
> US PCC check State and FBI.
> My consolidated stay in US is more than 12 months.(from 2011 to 2014). Now I'm in India.
> Please let me know whether I need state police clearance or just FBI PCC is enough.
> ...


i guess DIBP will ask for FBI PCC..experts can guide more


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

and yet again... the trend has been broken which DIBP/Skill Select is famous for, 

all we can do is wait for them to announce the round dates... this delay is making the queue longer


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kbjan26 said:


> Can you please provide the authentic link here to enlighten everyone ?
> 
> If not , without any offense I mean please do not confuse members and cause anxiety in the forum.
> 
> ...





MartinPlace said:


> I don't have any authentic link, this is just a CLEAR LOGIC  I thought that after some first rounds in 2017, most of the people know that historical results are no longer relevant. Please also look at that accountants. This year they do what they want.
> 
> BTW. Others members claim that there will be 3 rounds in November... do you have an authentic link for this?  If not, why they confuse member and cause anxiety in forum.


No official announcement, nor anything officially proposed yet, but the minister sure does have plans to shake up the PR program:


*Australia may introduce mandatory provisional visas before permanent residency*

*Transforming Australia's visa system*


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> No official announcement, nor anything officially proposed yet, but the minister sure does have plans to shake up the PR program:
> 
> 
> *Australia may introduce mandatory provisional visas before permanent residency*
> ...


Thanks for sharing this..
Even considering the overall visa rule changes across many countries... it was expected for the remaining ones to follow suit.. since the no of applications has also increased considerably now:fingerscrossed:


----------



## julligan (Oct 16, 2017)

Mir0 said:


> Anyone got invited??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing yet, this wait is unbearable!!!!


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

MartinPlace said:


> Don't look at the historical rounds. This year is completely different and unpredictable. The point is that this year there are only two rounds per month.
> 
> Moreover, they are going to change the rules for permanent residence next year. Please don't be suprised if this year is the last chance to get an invitation. I don't think if they have the same rules from July 2018.


Are you new to this?

The policy document says a round every fortnight. And, like I told you before, the website is not the actual document. And getting the details of the last round on the website is not the usual requirement. This is a policy driven exercise, not a whimsical one by a team of people. They follow patterns and logic (which change of course, but not on an ad hoc basis).

In march, the website said 'twice' and had two rounds. But for sure, you can count. 

Also, please refrain from spreading your own thoughts as 'the rule'. You can express your ideas but do not state as though they are official statements.


----------



## niraj162 (Jan 5, 2016)

Guys, i am going crazy... its been 1 month and the applications are moving at a snail pace...
who has got invites yesterday? i have been waiting... and was confident will get in this one... but... 


==========================
ANZSCO	: 261313 
EOI (189) : 22nd Aptil 2017 (65 points)


----------



## niraj162 (Jan 5, 2016)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> This feels very strange. No updates on the next rounds or update on the last round.
> Seems like the accountants issue has spooked them and they might be taking corrective steps across all job codes?
> 
> I am slowly loosing hope on getting invited this year.


with your points... anyway do not expect anything before feb...


----------



## Najmuddin (Nov 1, 2017)

*Eoi*

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI 189 for 263111 last year Oct 2016 with 60 points, its updated with 70 points last month Oct 19th 2017..

Please advice when I get invitation what all chances..


----------



## Chaudang277 (Nov 1, 2017)

So when will we expect for new invitation round? I submitted my EOI on 19th Oct with 70 points for Civil Engineering. Code 233211


----------



## Chaudang277 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi there,
I’m new here
Does anyone know when will be the next invitation? I submitted my eoi on 19th oct with 70 points in Civil Engineering (233211)
I thought the invitation will be held today but...nothing until now
No update from Immi too


----------



## aarajani (May 24, 2017)

One of the consultants told my friend that rounds will happen tonight. They've received email from DIBP. 
I'm not taking this seriously but can be true


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Najmuddin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI 189 for 263111 last year Oct 2016 with 60 points, its updated with 70 points last month Oct 19th 2017..
> 
> Please advice when I get invitation what all chances..


If there aren't many 70 pointers for your code then there are high chances of you getting invited in next round, just my guess

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

aarajani said:


> One of the consultants told my friend that rounds will happen tonight. They've received email from DIBP.
> I'm not taking this seriously but can be true


That's a good thing, wish it comes true

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

aarajani said:


> One of the consultants told my friend that rounds will happen tonight. They've received email from DIBP.
> I'm not taking this seriously but can be true




It can't be true. Invitations round has never happened except Wednesday 12:00 am AEST unless they do it manually and I don't think they have any reasons to favour us by doing it manually tonight. Hope they will do to shock us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aps26 (Jul 5, 2017)

Was'nt the next round supposed to be today - 1st November?
Did anyone receive any invite?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> Are you new to this?
> 
> The policy document says a round every fortnight. And, like I told you before, the website is not the actual document. And getting the details of the last round on the website is not the usual requirement. This is a policy driven exercise, not a whimsical one by a team of people. They follow patterns and logic (which change of course, but not on an ad hoc basis).
> 
> ...



His point cannot be ignored. DIBP has preplanned the number of invites well in advance. They have planned to runs the invites in 20 rounds, that means 2 rounds in each month so by the 20th round the pro rata occupations will hit the ceiling and only the non pro rata moves a little forward. And unlike last year, now its clearly says "Invitation rounds will be held twice a month". So its clear in black and white they will invite only twice a month and the dates are yet to announce and confirm rather than guessing.


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

aps26 said:


> Was'nt the next round supposed to be today - 1st November?
> Did anyone receive any invite?


May be because one of my friend told that he got invitation on May 11 2016 which is Wednesday in India means Thursday in Australia. Still we hope best.


----------



## Chaudang277 (Nov 1, 2017)

So it means we can not expect tonight? So sad. Still no update


----------



## Gnearun (Oct 18, 2017)

I don't think so, they are going to do this manually otherwise they shouldnt have missed it by a day. Let's be optimistic but don't ignore the facts. Rest, they are completely unpredictable this year, issuing very invites, people waiting for visas for a year under 189/190. Very unpredictable, I wish there was some technically problem and they should run today but seems very very less chance even to assume this statement. ?


----------



## skrahman (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello,

I am new to this forum and hoping for some help!

I have submitted my EOI on 15th Aug 2017 with 65 points for ICT Business Analyst (261111). When do you think I might be getting an invite? Any hope by this month?

Thanks!


----------



## Gokulakrishnan (May 12, 2016)

skrahman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and hoping for some help!
> 
> ...


Not this year buddy..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrahman (Nov 1, 2017)

Gokulakrishnan said:


> Not this year buddy..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Did the invitation round really hsppened on 1st nov


----------



## sha63199 (Jun 27, 2017)

It?s clearly mentioned on DIBP site that invitations are held twice a month. Secondly, there is no outcome released by DIBP for Oct 18 invitations along with which it also supposed to provide dates of the next draws, then how come it?s possible to have an invitation round on 1 Nov.


----------



## Chaudang277 (Nov 1, 2017)

Still nothing for 2nd Nov.


----------



## farahnisar (Jun 1, 2017)

Subscribing.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

meldney said:


> His point cannot be ignored. DIBP has preplanned the number of invites well in advance. They have planned to runs the invites in 20 rounds, that means 2 rounds in each month so by the 20th round the pro rata occupations will hit the ceiling and only the non pro rata moves a little forward. And unlike last year, now its clearly says "Invitation rounds will be held twice a month". So its clear in black and white they will invite only twice a month and the dates are yet to announce and confirm rather than guessing.



And you posted this on top of an image which I posted , which was from the last years cycle.


LOL at the irony of contradiction from your own comment. 

They invite at 14 days! period. They broke the pattern due to some reason. I don't know why. But I am pretty sure it is not due to them not being able to invite only twice a month and not being able to 'publish' the details of previous rounds. There have been enough precedence on both.

14 * 20 rounds = 280 days, which leaves 85 days behind. That's approximately 3 months for pro rata to go unattended, which is what has been happening for 2-3 years now.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> And you posted this on top of an image which I posted , which was from the last years cycle.
> 
> 
> LOL at the irony of contradiction from your own comment.
> ...


Take less shot at a time else you will keeping LOLing yourself a lot. Read the line and understand the meaning. Its the problem of your thinking, its not 14 days period; its 2 times in a month, ironically in Gregorian calendar has only 30-31 days, which makes it 2 times,


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

meldney said:


> Take less shot at a time else you will keeping LOLing yourself a lot. Read the line and understand the meaning. Its the problem of your thinking, its not 14 days period; its 2 times in a month, ironically in Gregorian calendar has only 30-31 days, which makes it 2 times,


It says fortnight in the policy mate.


----------



## Lauren28 (Oct 29, 2017)

What are my chances of receiving a 189 visa with 60 points. Early Childhood (Pre-primary school) teacher (ANZSCO 241111


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> It says fortnight in the policy mate.


Twice a month in fortnight mate. i.e. for instance first invite of a month is on day A and second invite on day B, the difference between these days are 14 days a fortnight. First invite on next month starts on day C and its not necessary that difference between B and C should be 14 or a fortnight. 
Eg: June 21st 2017 invite and next round July 12th 2017 invite, difference was 21 days.
In a month the pattern is fortnight, between the month its not, its twice a month pattern.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

meldney said:


> Twice a month in fortnight mate. i.e. for instance first invite of a month is on day A and second invite on day B, the difference between these days are 14 days a fortnight. First invite on next month starts on day C and its not necessary that difference between B and C should be 14 or a fortnight.
> Eg: June 21st 2017 invite and next round July 12th 2017 invite, difference was 21 days.
> In a month the pattern is fortnight, between the month its not, its twice a month pattern.


That was a cycle shift. They had to go through a policy getting signed by the legistlative authorities before the round could happen.

You are just making up your arguments on the go.


They had the same 'statement' of twice a month for the past 3 years, and have done 3 round s in 3 separate occasions over those three years. LOL

Here you go, I would post the 'pattern again'. I have this running beyond this time period (for another 1 year)


*Please note the month of September and March - Both from the last cycle*


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> That was a cycle shift. They had to go through a policy getting signed by the legistlative authorities before the round could happen.
> 
> You are just making up your arguments on the go.
> 
> ...


You only have 3 years with you. I have from 2012, then it was every 2nd and and 4th Monday.
Anyways, the point is the pattern are getting changed or better to say 'corrected' every year. They want to extend the invitation till the end of FY thats their priority, not to invite all and make all happy. So they dont want to do more invites unnecessarily. If your point of every fortnight invitation is correct then why they are not publishing the whole calendar in upfront.

Cut to the chase, they will invite 2 times in November and difference between these day will be 14, since they are untouched yet on Wednesday, its likely to happen on 8th and 22nd of this month and lets wait for the official announcement. and if its wrongs lets LOL together.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

skrahman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and hoping for some help!
> 
> ...


try improving your score to 70, else chances are bleak for next 2-3 months, at least


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> That was a cycle shift. They had to go through a policy getting signed by the legistlative authorities before the round could happen.
> 
> You are just making up your arguments on the go.
> 
> ...


You only have 3 years with you. I have from 2012, then it was every 2nd and and 4th Monday.
Anyways, the point is the pattern are getting changed or better to say 'corrected' every year. They want to extend the invitation till the end of FY thats their priority, not to invite all and make all happy. So they dont want to do more invites unnecessarily. If your point of every fortnight invitation is correct then why they are not publishing the whole calendar in upfront.

Cut to the chase, they will invite 2 times in November and difference between these day will be 14, since they are untouched yet on Wednesday, its likely to happen to 8th and 22nd of this month (15th and 29th also a possibility but less likely) and lets wait for the official announcement. and if its wrongs lets LOL together.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

meldney said:


> You only have 3 years with you. I have from 2012, then it was every 2nd and and 4th Monday.
> Anyways, the point is the pattern are getting changed or better to say 'corrected' every year. They want to extend the invitation till the end of FY thats their priority, not to invite all and make all happy. So they dont want to do more invites unnecessarily. If your point of every fortnight invitation is correct then why they are not publishing the whole calendar in upfront.
> 
> Cut to the chase, they will invite 2 times in November and difference between these day will be 14, since they are untouched yet on Wednesday, its likely to happen to 8th and 22nd of this month (15th and 29th also a possibility but less likely) and lets wait for the official announcement. and if its wrongs lets LOL together.


Haha. I am loving this.

I will tabulate the data for you since you are not getting the point of this.
WeekNum within a month | Invites that has occurred in the week
1 |	6
2 |	8
3 |	9
4 |	8
5 |	5


Your argument fails miserably though.

and to boot, here's a quote from you.


meldney said:


> You will get on Nov 1st round. Please confirm us as soon as you get the invite.


And, yeah before 2015, it was one round per month. LOL. But yeah, I was expecting an invite this round. So I do hope that you are right and the round happens at least on 8th . Cheers.


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Some people claimed 15/04 for 2613
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...86-189-eoi-invitations-october-2017-a-72.html
> 
> ...


Hi!

What about 
2332 Civil Engineering Professionals ??


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Experts,

I am under claiming 8 months of my employment which got positive in ACS. I have worked for an employer from 2010 to 2015 and ACS has given count from July 2011, but I am claiming my experience from March 2012 which doesn't make any changes to my points. 

Please give me your opinions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> Haha. I am loving this.
> 
> I will tabulate the data for you since you are not getting the point of this.
> WeekNum within a month | Invites that has occurred in the week
> ...


You are total hopeless, i was wondering how you got graduated . And about my earlier quote, since they didnt invite on Nov 1st, pattern become evident, trying so miserably to prove me wrong.all the best. dont forget to see my attachment DIBP posted in 2014 lol.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Guys, whats the point in proving each other wrong... Round didnt happened as expected, thats it...

Lets move beyond that

Surprises are a norm in visa Journey

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Guys, whats the point in proving each other wrong... Round didnt happened as expected, thats it...
> 
> Lets move beyond that
> 
> ...


Well said Sultan

So now everyone hoping the round on 8th nov .

Quick question to all expertes now we have 21 days gap between oct 18 and nov 8 will there be any impact to 65 pointers there is a possibility of addition of more 70 pointers in last 7 days which will decrease chances for 65 pointers, lasg time movement was just 7 days , what are we hoping this time.

I am really not sure whats going to happen i hv an DOE as of july 3 for 65 points code 261313 whats uf tale on when will i het invite


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi folks,

I filed an EOI with 75 points under ICT Business Analyst (261111) on 19th october 2017.
When can I expect to receive an invite?

TIA.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

brainstorm87 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I filed an EOI with 75 points under ICT Business Analyst (261111) on 19th october 2017.
> When can I expect to receive an invite?
> ...


75 points all of your own for 189? If yes, then immediately in the next upcoming EOI round.


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

brainstorm87 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I filed an EOI with 75 points under ICT Business Analyst (261111) on 19th october 2017.
> When can I expect to receive an invite?
> ...


You can expect in coming round, I guess it's on 8th Nov.


----------



## batra38383 (Oct 26, 2017)

I applied on 19th October as well for 261313 with 75 points. Hopefully next round if at all that happens


----------



## batra38383 (Oct 26, 2017)

brainstorm87 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I filed an EOI with 75 points under ICT Business Analyst (261111) on 19th october 2017.
> When can I expect to receive an invite?
> ...


I applied on 19th October as well for 261313 with 75 points. Hopefully next round if at all that happens


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hello All,


A friend of mine got invite recently and its all set now. Medicals done, PCC done, AFP done, form 80 done, except that When he was filling online application on immi account he realised that his ACS has different position and what he has mentioned in EOI is different.

Say like in ACS it is software engineer and in his EOI it was System engineer, or Information technology associate. Will this be a problem if he leaves it as it is? Or there is option to edit the positon in the immi account form he's filling should he go ahead and edit and make sure it matches ACS. Could someone kindly help with this matter.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

icandoit124 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> A friend of mine got invite recently and its all set now. Medicals done, PCC done, AFP done, form 80 done, except that When he was filling online application on immi account he realised that his ACS has different position and what he has mentioned in EOI is different.
> ...




I am afraid he will have to withdraw the current eoi and submit a new one. Every occupation has a different criteria or point score. Rest he can always email dibp and ask for their input. Even ACS guys can help him. Just email them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Guys - what is going on this time? still, no update about next round looks like DIBP has gone for long sleep?


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Smarffy said:


> I am afraid he will have to withdraw the current eoi and submit a new one. Every occupation has a different criteria or point score. Rest he can always email dibp and ask for their input. Even ACS guys can help him. Just email them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Are you sure the EOI needs to be withdrawn? ACS provides the decision based on documents provided. I am Sure the applicant must have provided the correct, offers, relieving , pay slips etc to support and provide evidence of employment in that role (fair assumption). Now if the ACS has mentioned a different job title , but the work points are given on the description of the work done, not title - not sure if withdrawing the EOI is the right thing ? 


Can some senior here, provide any inputs ?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

oz.productguy said:


> Are you sure the EOI needs to be withdrawn? ACS provides the decision based on documents provided. I am Sure the applicant must have provided the correct, offers, relieving , pay slips etc to support and provide evidence of employment in that role (fair assumption). Now if the ACS has mentioned a different job title , but the work points are given on the description of the work done, not title - not sure if withdrawing the EOI is the right thing ?
> 
> 
> Can some senior here, provide any inputs ?


That’s correct. But your got the invitation not for his ACS but for the anzsco he provided. Invitations are anzsco based not on his job title or roles and responsibilities. If he recently did his assessment then he can appeal or email his assessor for the correction. That’s his safest bet. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tdd123123 said:


> Well said Sultan
> 
> So now everyone hoping the round on 8th nov .
> 
> ...


The movement of 8-10 days for 65 pointers 2613xx will surely be disturbed and similar disturbance for other prorata occupation unless there is heavy increase in number of invites per round 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

austaspirant said:


> Guys - what is going on this time? still, no update about next round looks like DIBP has gone for long sleep?


I think they arent sleeping, they have planned something and we will come to know about it very soon

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

oz.productguy said:


> Are you sure the EOI needs to be withdrawn? ACS provides the decision based on documents provided. I am Sure the applicant must have provided the correct, offers, relieving , pay slips etc to support and provide evidence of employment in that role (fair assumption). Now if the ACS has mentioned a different job title , but the work points are given on the description of the work done, not title - not sure if withdrawing the EOI is the right thing ?
> 
> 
> Can some senior here, provide any inputs ?


I think you should give us some more details, what occupation he/she actually applied for assessment, what occupation he/she claimed in the EOI, and what occupation is displayed in his/her lmmiaccount?


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Smarffy said:


> That’s correct. But your got the invitation not for his ACS but for the anzsco he provided. Invitations are anzsco based not on his job title or roles and responsibilities. If he recently did his assessment then he can appeal or email his assessor for the correction. That’s his safest bet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah... it’s the code then I agree. I thought just the title was wrong on the ACS. If the Anzco is wrong that a whole different discussion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi Guys...

waiting for my invite 

EOI Submitted on: 20/Apr/2017
261313
Points: 65

Can I expect this month at least? someone confirm

Cheers


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> waiting for my invite
> 
> ...


You will get invitation in this coming round.

2211 Accountants ? 75 points ? 04/09/2017
2212 Auditors ? 75 points ? 05/08/2017
2334 Electronics Engineer 65 points ? 12/09/2017 (18/09/2017 ? not confirmed)
2335 Industrial, Mech and Prod Engineers 65 points 22/04/2017
2339 Other Engineering Professionals ? 70 points ? 13/10/2017
2611 ICT Business and System Analysts 70 points ? 18/07/2017
2613 Software/Applic Programmers 65 points ? 15/04/2017
2631 Computer Network Professionals 65 points ? 03/03/2017
ALL OTHER NON Pro rata occupations ? 65 points ? 27/09/2017


----------



## Gnearun (Oct 18, 2017)

Yes you will get invite in next round


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

No updates on next round today as well. Will it happen on 8th is also a question.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> No updates on next round today as well. Will it happen on 8th is also a question.


I don't want to be a pessimist, but all the signs show that it might not be on 8th...


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> I don't want to be a pessimist, but all the signs show that it might not be on 8th...


Then 65 pointers date will not move.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

austaspirant said:


> MartinPlace said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to be a pessimist, but all the signs show that it might not be on 8th...
> ...



If it happens on 15th, it should be a double invite round. They cannot invite people straight after 1 month.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Then 65 pointers date will not move.


Exactly.. it's very sad but looks like that most of the invites will go to 70 pointers...


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> If it happens on 15th, it should be a double invite round. They cannot invite people straight after 1 month.


Actually I think that they can do what they want. This year confirmed it. We cannot predict anything, there is no pattern like in previous years.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2017 &gt;&gt;*



austaspirant said:


> Then 65 pointers date will not move.




Don't be depressive bro. Who know they will increase the invitations caps to 1750 or more , then all the 65 pointers will be cleared in one round. Just don't lose the hope. I am sure there will be reasons behind cancelling 1 Nov round and one can be they wanna increase the caps for this month just to favour non pros. Having just 2 rounds of 1800 and 1800 will definitely be good for non pros rather than having 1200, 1200 and 1200. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Don't be depressive bro. Who know they will increase the invitations caps to 1750 or more , then all the 65 pointers will be cleared in one round. Just don't lose the hope. I am sure there will be reasons behind cancelling 1 Nov round and one can be they wanna increase the caps for this month just to favour non pros. Having just 2 rounds of 1800 and 1800 will definitely be good for non pros rather than having 1200, 1200 and 1200.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


However, Pro-Rata will not be in such comfortable situation. They have fixed amount of invites. For example 2613xx has only 310 per round. They will not increase it. In this case all of them might go to 70 pointers.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

It's also very sad that many people waste their invitations. 

According to ISCAH:

_"This is primarily because many people lodge multiple EOIs to overcome some of the flaws of the EOI skill select system. Then when they receive an invitation, they do not withdraw their remaining (now unneeded) EOIs in the system."_


189 Pro Rata invitations in 2016/17 wasted and not reinvited through Skill Select - Iscah


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> However, Pro-Rata will not be in such comfortable situation. They have fixed amount of invites. For example 2613xx has only 310 per round. They will not increase it. In this case all of them might go to 70 pointers.




In case they increase, like the September month, non pros of 60 points will be benefited. 60 pointers haven't invited yet after July. They really have to think about it. Hope for the best!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> In case they increase, like the September month, non pros of 60 points will be benefited. 60 pointers haven't invited yet after July. They really have to think about it. Hope for the best!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe Non-Pro-Rata will benefit. 

However, for sure not the Pro-Rata. For example, 2613xx has huge backlog of 65 pointers, and we don't even dream to decrease it to 60 pointers... What's more, they decided to split up the invitations evenly for the entire year. For 2613xx means 310 per round. And no chances to increase this number.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> waiting for my invite
> 
> ...


Chances are high if they conduct the round soon i.e. Within one week

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

For showing my wife's english compatibility I have gathered a letter from the college principal in college letterhead stating she has done all three years degree in english. Plus I have her final year marksheet, I do not have the pass certificate and the 1st and 2nd year marksheet. 

Will that be sufficient for 189/190 visa filing or something else is also needed. 

Experts please advise. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vvinchurkar (Nov 2, 2017)

*Need update on Invite for Sept 17 EOI*

Hi All, 

Anyone got any invite of any link for initiating the payment & submitting documents? I have submitted my EOI on 13th Sept 2017. So wanted to check if anyone is in the same boat? 

Also seems like PR Ceiling data is not updated for 18th Oct information. Any clue on that? 

Thanks
Vipin


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

MartinPlace said:


> It's also very sad that many people waste their invitations.
> 
> According to ISCAH:
> 
> ...


Wow so much of invites wasted!
I thought around 5% of invites must have gotten wasted, but minimum 16% to maximum 55% wastage is absurd!


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

This digital media has never been so quite. God knows whats going on with DIBP. Cant wait longer now.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vvinchurkar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone got any invite of any link for initiating the payment & submitting documents? I have submitted my EOI on 13th Sept 2017. So wanted to check if anyone is in the same boat?
> 
> ...


what is your occupation code and points in eoi ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arup.chaudhury said:


> For showing my wife's english compatibility I have gathered a letter from the college principal in college letterhead stating she has done all three years degree in english. Plus I have her final year marksheet, I do not have the pass certificate and the 1st and 2nd year marksheet.
> 
> Will that be sufficient for 189/190 visa filing or something else is also needed.
> 
> ...


along with that you will need below mentioned - 



1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate
7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Prasenjit_sen said:


> ,
> 
> This is my first post here. I will be getting invite in next round. Is there anyone who can help me on US pcc. Currently i am in Bangalore India, I stayed in US more than two years, so i also need to submit the pcc from US. Can anyway from bangalore knows any reliable place to get fingerprint done.


this may help


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> For showing my wife's english compatibility I have gathered a letter from the college principal in college letterhead stating she has done all three years degree in english. Plus I have her final year marksheet, I do not have the pass certificate and the 1st and 2nd year marksheet.
> 
> Will that be sufficient for 189/190 visa filing or something else is also needed.
> 
> ...


Are you doing this in order to get 5 spousal points. 
Or is it mandatory to show even if we don't want the 5 points.


Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Are you doing this in order to get 5 spousal points.
> Or is it mandatory to show even if we don't want the 5 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


This is for showing her functional english which in PTE is 30 in each of 4 subjects and is mandatory. For getting 5 extra point she will have to prove her proficient english which in PTE is 65 in each of the 4 subjects. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hiuchang (Sep 25, 2017)

Thank you for very useful tips


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> This is for showing her functional english which in PTE is 30 in each of 4 subjects and is mandatory. For getting 5 extra point she will have to prove her proficient english which in PTE is 65 in each of the 4 subjects.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Isn't competent English enough? ( All 50 ) which is equivalent to all 6 in IELTS.
Even for main applicant all 50s are enough to apply for PR, but they don't get any points for English.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> This is for showing her functional english which in PTE is 30 in each of 4 subjects and is mandatory. For getting 5 extra point she will have to prove her proficient english which in PTE is 65 in each of the 4 subjects.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


For getting 5 points extra, you need to have functional English i.e. 50 in each section along with the skill assessment from a competent authority.
Also the Aznesco codes for the partner should fall in same category i.e either MLTSSL or short term skills list.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> along with that you will need below mentioned -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sultan bhai. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> Isn't competent English enough? ( All 50 ) which is equivalent to all 6 in IELTS.
> Even for main applicant all 50s are enough to apply for PR, but they don't get any points for English.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Yes you are right that is the minimal requirement. Just skipped my mind. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> This is for showing her functional english which in PTE is 30 in each of 4 subjects and is mandatory. For getting 5 extra point she will have to prove her proficient english which in PTE is 65 in each of the 4 subjects.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Hi arup
In my case my spouse finished her BE last yr in mechanical.
She does not have any work ex so far.
If she finishes her Pte academic with 65 in all sections, do you think i can claim her 5 points. Pl suggest. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

No updates on next round yet


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> For getting 5 points extra, you need to have functional English i.e. 50 in each section along with the skill assessment from a competent authority.
> Also the Aznesco codes for the partner should fall in same category i.e either MLTSSL or short term skills list.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for correcting me. Just one correction i.e. for functional english it is 30 in each subject of PTE.

Functional = 30
Competent = 50
Proficient = 65
Superior = 79

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hi arup
> In my case my spouse finished her BE last yr in mechanical.
> She does not have any work ex so far.
> If she finishes her Pte academic with 65 in all sections, do you think i can claim her 5 points. Pl suggest.
> ...


in order to claim 5 points for partner skills, you will need

1. her skill assessment
2. competent english of spouse
3. her occupation code should in MLTSSL if you are thinking of partner points in 189


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> Thanks for correcting me. Just one correction i.e. for functional english it is 30 in each subject of PTE.
> 
> Functional = 30
> Competent = 50
> ...


Then the partner should have competent English not functional English.


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hi arup
> In my case my spouse finished her BE last yr in mechanical.
> She does not have any work ex so far.
> If she finishes her Pte academic with 65 in all sections, do you think i can claim her 5 points. Pl suggest.
> ...


She can get assessed from EA in occupation _233512 Mechanical Engineer_. EA does not necessarily require work experience after qualification, but study their assessment process - you may be able to get a positive assessment and combined with competent English scores you can benefit from 5 partner points.


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> I don't want to be a pessimist, but all the signs show that it might not be on 8th...


What are the signs? If you could please elaborate it might help the rest of the people on the forum.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

sujitswaroop said:


> MartinPlace said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to be a pessimist, but all the signs show that it might not be on 8th...
> ...


I strongly doubt 8th Nov rounds now. It seems there is some technical issue.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> I strongly doubt 8th Nov rounds now. It seems there is some technical issue.


There were no technical issue I reckon, it is written on the website that only two rounds per month. it could be 8th or 15th Nov


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

combatant said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > I strongly doubt 8th Nov rounds now. It seems there is some technical issue.
> ...


When do you think the official round dates will get published..?? On 8th.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Need little help. 
I have received NSW invite today for 190 and i am confused if i should go ahead or wait for 189. your suggestion will be helpful for me to decide. 

I have applied for 261111 (ICT BA) with 70 points and my EOI date is 24th Aug 2017. 
Current unofficial result shows that applications till 18th July 2017 have received invites under 189. However, official results and details of next round is not yet published. 

If i go ahead with 190, will i be restricted to apply for jobs in NSW? if yes for how many years? 

I am thinking to wait till next round to see how far the 189 goes for 2611. 
if i accept 190, will i be considered for 89 invite as well? 

- KM
189 - 70 points 
190 - 75 points
EOI date - 24/08
Anzco - 261111 (ICT BA)


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> Then the partner should have competent English not functional English.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


This is what written in the website border.gov.au 
"If a family member applying for the visa with you is 18 years old or older and has less than*functional English, you might have to pay an additional fee, called a*second instalment*." 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> She can get assessed from EA in occupation _233512 Mechanical Engineer_. EA does not necessarily require work experience after qualification, but study their assessment process - you may be able to get a positive assessment and combined with competent English scores you can benefit from 5 partner points.


Thanks boss.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need little help.
> I have received NSW invite today for 190 and i am confused if i should go ahead or wait for 189. your suggestion will be helpful for me to decide.
> ...


I am almost in a same situation like you. 

I got an invite from Vic under 261312 on 27th Oct. And was confused about 189 to whether wait or file 190. Considering that 2613 has moved till 17 Apr (unofficial) and my DOE is 28 Apr. 

My agent advised me to collect all my documents and do the PCC as everything related to document is same for both the visas. And I will file for 190 on 1st Dec if nothing happens till Nov. 

Hope that helps. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> along with that you will need below mentioned -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My agent is confusing me. 

Now that I have gathered the letter from college principal regarding english compatibility they are saying that we should also give the 1st and 2nd year marksheet along with the final year marksheet and also give pass certificate. We do not have pass certificate and 1st two years marksheet with us. 

Will that be a problem?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need little help.
> I have received NSW invite today for 190 and i am confused if i should go ahead or wait for 189. your suggestion will be helpful for me to decide.
> ...


i think you have 14 days to respond to this invitation for NSW nomination, if you dont see anything positive in next round then you should proceed with NSW

this is true that there is moral obligation to live and work in NSW for 2 years, but this route is helpful considering your scenario


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arup.chaudhury said:


> My agent is confusing me.
> 
> Now that I have gathered the letter from college principal regarding english compatibility they are saying that we should also give the 1st and 2nd year marksheet along with the final year marksheet and also give pass certificate. We do not have pass certificate and 1st two years marksheet with us.
> 
> ...


better to get that 1st and 2nd year marksheet, but if you are not having then proceed with what you have


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> I am almost in a same situation like you.
> 
> I got an invite from Vic under 261312 on 27th Oct. And was confused about 189 to whether wait or file 190. Considering that 2613 has moved till 17 Apr (unofficial) and my DOE is 28 Apr.
> 
> ...




Congratulations Arup! 
What was your DOE and with how many points did you apply?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I just received the 190 invite from NSW. DOE is 26 Oct 2017. ANZSCO 261312 with 70 points.

I have quick question regarding the fees. How much is the total visa fee for 190 for NSW?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> Congratulations Arup!
> What was your DOE and with how many points did you apply?
> 
> 
> ...


SkillSelect Login seems to be down from morning! Was anyone else able to access it today?


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i think you have 14 days to respond to this invitation for NSW nomination, if you dont see anything positive in next round then you should proceed with NSW
> 
> this is true that there is moral obligation to live and work in NSW for 2 years, but this route is helpful considering your scenario



So it is just a moral obligation right? ideally if i get job from different state i can still go there? 
Also, If i apply for 190 will i still receive 189 invite if backlog is cleared or it will be automatically withdrawn?


----------



## nghoangbiet (Aug 4, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> I submitted an EOI on 27th September with 60 points Civil Eng. and this coming February I will complete five years of experience and I will be eligible for five more points and my points will become 65 ... will the EOI update itself or should I submit it again ? I hope that I will get the invitation before that  ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi there,

Does your occupational experience automatically count up? Do you need to update employment reference letter?


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just received the 190 invite from NSW. DOE is 26 Oct 2017. ANZSCO 261312 with 70 points.
> 
> I have quick question regarding the fees. How much is the total visa fee for 190 for NSW?
> ...


Processing fees is $300 which is non refundable. Plus the visa fees under 189. Thts my guess.
Experts please comment.


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just received the 190 invite from NSW. DOE is 26 Oct 2017. ANZSCO 261312 with 70 points.
> 
> I have quick question regarding the fees. How much is the total visa fee for 190 for NSW?
> ...


That's nice. My DOE is 27th Oct and I too applied for 190 (NSW) and 189, I have'nt received the invite but from what you are saying it might come soon. I too plan on using 189 and not 190, if I get to choose.


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Update: I have received a Pre Invite today and not an invite ***



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just received the 190 invite from NSW. DOE is 26 Oct 2017. ANZSCO 261312 with 70 points.
> 
> I have quick question regarding the fees. How much is the total visa fee for 190 for NSW?
> ...


congratulations

it is the same as it is for 189, just 300 AUD more for NSW nomination


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> So it is just a moral obligation right? ideally if i get job from different state i can still go there?
> Also, If i apply for 190 will i still receive 189 invite if backlog is cleared or it will be automatically withdrawn?


1. yes, it is a moral obligation

2. people do change state after informing the state and getting a waiver, lot many people have moved state without getting any waiver, I am not aware what repercussions it may have in future. 

NSW have specifically stated a thing in this regard on their website

_*Letters of Release*
NSW Business & Skilled Migration does not offer Letters of Release. NSW nominates candidates under the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) program because their occupational skills are needed in the state. NSW nominees applicants are expected to live and work in NSW.

_ https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190

3. if your 189 and 190 are within same eoi, then eoi will be freezed once you receive 190 visa invite, 

if not then you can receive 189 invite after backlog is cleared


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> 1. yes, it is a moral obligation
> 
> 2. people do change state after informing the state and getting a waiver, lot many people have moved state without getting any waiver, I am not aware what repercussions it may have in future.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much Sultan for the reply. 

The mail i received says invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa. So ideally this is not a invite but just a pre invite to evaluate my eligibility under 190 ? 
If i apply via the link provided, while NSW is processing my application, if my backlog is cleared under 189, will i receive invite? 

Apologies for too many question.

-KM


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Thanks very much Sultan for the reply.
> 
> The mail i received says invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa. So ideally this is not a invite but just a pre invite to evaluate my eligibility under 190 ?
> If i apply via the link provided, while NSW is processing my application, if my backlog is cleared under 189, will i receive invite?
> ...


Yes you will get the invite for 189  

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Dear experts - what are the chances of getting 190 invitation from NSW or Victoria with 10 English points while overall points are 65+5?

Does NSW invite people who have only 10 points in English?


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Dear experts - what are the chances of getting 190 invitation from NSW or Victoria with 10 English points while overall points are 65+5?
> 
> Does NSW invite people who have only 10 points in English?


Not sure about NSW but I got invited from VIC with 10 points in english... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> Not sure about NSW but I got invited from VIC with 10 points in english...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Thanks Arup.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Thanks very much Sultan for the reply.
> 
> The mail i received says invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa. So ideally this is not a invite but just a pre invite to evaluate my eligibility under 190 ?
> If i apply via the link provided, while NSW is processing my application, if my backlog is cleared under 189, will i receive invite?
> ...


yes


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> yes


Thank Sultanarty:


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> Yes you will get the invite for 189
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Thanks Arup arty:


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> yes


My EOI is same for 189 and 190.


----------



## adimulamg (Jul 30, 2014)

Dear ALL, I am new to this group.
I launch my application on 29-11-2016 for 189 60 points and 190 65 points. 5 points added in March 2017 which increased my points, 189 65 NSW and 190 70 but still no invite. Can please help to let me know what is the problem why iam not getting invite? Anyone with same points in pool? Appreciate your prompt response. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> My EOI is same for 189 and 190.


if you get 190 visa invite then the eoi will be freezed and you may not be able to receive 189 invite


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> if you get 190 visa invite then the eoi will be freezed and you may not be able to receive 189 invite


Hi Sultan
My agent said 190 would not interfere with the chances of 189 unless I accept the 190. He also mentioned that he had received both 189 & 190 for his other clients and went further to process their 189 and dropped the 190. Can you please clarify if the agent is not correct in this approach. I would prefer 189 than 190 and wont mind waiting for a fortnight longer for a 189. 

As of now, I have lodged both my 189 and 190 in the same EOI with 75 and 80 points respectively. Should I make them as two separate applications?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sujitswaroop said:


> Hi Sultan
> My agent said 190 would not interfere with the chances of 189 unless I accept the 190. He also mentioned that he had received both 189 & 190 for his other clients and went further to process their 189 and dropped the 190. Can you please clarify if the agent is not correct in this approach. I would prefer 189 than 190 and wont mind waiting for a fortnight longer for a 189.
> 
> As of now, I have lodged both my 189 and 190 in the same EOI with 75 and 80 points respectively. Should I make them as two separate applications?


your agent is true if 189 and 190 are submitted in different EOIs

it will be better to submit 2 different eois - 1 for 189 and 1 for 190


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

adimulamg said:


> Dear ALL, I am new to this group.
> I launch my application on 29-11-2016 for 189 60 points and 190 65 points. 5 points added in March 2017 which increased my points, 189 65 NSW and 190 70 but still no invite. Can please help to let me know what is the problem why iam not getting invite? Anyone with same points in pool? Appreciate your prompt response. Thanks.


ANZSCO? and when exactly in March?


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> your agent is true if 189 and 190 are submitted in different EOIs
> 
> it will be better to submit 2 different eois - 1 for 189 and 1 for 190


i have also submitted in 1 EOI will that have an issues. is there a way to make it as 2 EOI's. i guess if i update the EOI date would be the latest date not the old one.
appreciate your guidance.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vivekvaradhan said:


> i have also submitted in 1 EOI will that have an issues. is there a way to make it as 2 EOI's. i guess if i update the EOI date would be the latest date not the old one.
> appreciate your guidance.


the issue is that if you receive 190 visa invite first then your eoi will freeze and you wont be able to get 189 invite untill eoi remains in freeze state, 

if you split eoi today then either 189/190 will have today's date of effect


----------



## adimulamg (Jul 30, 2014)

261313 software engineer 5 points added in somewhere around 15 March 2017


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> the issue is that if you receive 190 visa invite first then your eoi will freeze and you wont be able to get 189 invite untill eoi remains in freeze state,
> 
> if you split eoi today then either 189/190 will have today's date of effect


thanks sultan_azam... i dont know what to do now.. as the movement is already slow..


----------



## adimulamg (Jul 30, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> adimulamg said:
> 
> 
> > Dear ALL, I am new to this group.
> ...


Dear friend, 261313 software engineer 5 points added in somewhere around 15 March 2017.

Please help to update on this.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vivekvaradhan said:


> thanks sultan_azam... i dont know what to do now.. as the movement is already slow..


try to get and study invite pattern for 189/190 for your occupation code, that may help decide future course of action


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Does anyone know if there will be 3 invitation rounds for November? 

Also, is there a reason why the invitation rounds is not published yet? No update since October 4th.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sillygos said:


> Does anyone know if there will be 3 invitation rounds for November?
> 
> Also, is there a reason why the invitation rounds is not published yet? No update since October 4th.


i doubt there will be 3 invitation rounds in this month


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Sillygos said:


> Does anyone know if there will be 3 invitation rounds for November?
> 
> Also, is there a reason why the invitation rounds is not published yet? No update since October 4th.


I think there will be 2 and I think next one will be on 15. (Both my guess)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> if you get 190 visa invite then the eoi will be freezed and you may not be able to receive 189 invite


I dont think i can split my EOI as the nomination for 190 is received on my current EOI and if i create another one for 189 then my EOI effective date will be in Nov which will eat up more time. 

I think i have to wait and watch.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

adimulamg said:


> Dear friend, 261313 software engineer 5 points added in somewhere around 15 March 2017.
> 
> Please help to update on this.


It cannot be that have not been invited yet. Please check your emails/ spam folder as well as your EOI status.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

*Engineering technologist*

Hi guys, i have just filed EOI for 190 subclass VIC as engineering technologist with 65 points.

My query:
I have 6+ years of experience which was assessed by EA.
Out of which, my designation was trainee engineer for the first two years. 

So my process consultant said trainee period will not be counted and only four years of experience was mentioned in EOI due to which i have lost 5 points. 

Is it true that trainee period wont be considered even though it was assessed in skills assessment?


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi Seniors,

I just received my pre invite for NSW 190. Will i be required to provide my PCC and health documents right now or do i have to submit them at a later stage? 

Please guide me.
Thanks in advance 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I just received my pre invite for NSW 190. Will i be required to provide my PCC and health documents right now or do i have to submit them at a later stage?
> 
> ...


Later.
Click the link you received from NSW and you would know which documents you require now.


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Later.
> 
> Click the link you received from NSW and you would know which documents you require now.




Thanks man 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mechTrip (Aug 12, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I just received my pre invite for NSW 190. Will i be required to provide my PCC and health documents right now or do i have to submit them at a later stage?
> 
> ...


Can you just let us know your total points for 190, ANZSO code and DOE ?


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

mechTrip said:


> Can you just let us know your total points for 190, ANZSO code and DOE ?




ANZSCO 261312
Total points 65+5 (PTE 20)
DOE 26/10/2017



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Piyushtomar said:


> ANZSCO 261312
> Total points 65+5 (PTE 20)
> DOE 26/10/2017
> 
> ...


Congrats!! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Also can anyone please share a Sample Resume/CV. It would really helpful to refer to a sample resume.

Thanks in advance 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

raja1028 said:


> Hi guys, i have just filed EOI for 190 subclass VIC as engineering technologist with 65 points.
> 
> My query:
> I have 6+ years of experience which was assessed by EA.
> ...


the designation doesnt matters, the roles and responsibilities delivered by you matters

if you can get a reference letter which states your work responsibilities were in line with that of engineering technologist then it is not a problem

different company have different rules, some willfully keep training period as 1or 2 year just to exploit freshers with low salary and high volume of work.

so, go ahead if you have the rnr letter


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Guys, results from the previous round (18th October) still hasn't been published on DIBP website. Do you still believe that the next round will be conducted on 8th of November? I've started to see the black scenario... and for me it is the next sign that they are going to stop the invitation process soon...

I hoped that I will get an invitation this year, but looks like it's only a dream. Maybe I will never get it...

ANZSCO: 261313
EOI: 16-June-2017 (65-189, 70-190 NSW)


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> the designation doesnt matters, the roles and responsibilities delivered by you matters
> 
> if you can get a reference letter which states your work responsibilities were in line with that of engineering technologist then it is not a problem
> 
> ...


Yeah, even i said the same thing that some companies give designation as trainee and some as engineer but my process consultant isnt listening to me. 
Gotta try again to convince her somehow.

Thanq for the reply.

Btw, whats rnr letter?


----------



## julligan (Oct 16, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> It's also very sad that many people waste their invitations.
> 
> According to ISCAH:
> 
> ...


This is absolutelly true. DIBP should avoid the filing of multiple EOI's. After an invitaiton many people DO NOT withdraw their EOI's which means that they remain in the pool sacrificing real and genuine EOI's. DIBP should charge a fee to avoid this problem.


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

julligan said:


> This is absolutelly true. DIBP should avoid the filing of multiple EOI's. After an invitaiton many people DO NOT withdraw their EOI's which means that they remain in the pool sacrificing real and genuine EOI's. DIBP should charge a fee to avoid this problem.


Yes... if people let their invitation expire, then there should be a charge as others might loose their chance


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> 1. yes, it is a moral obligation
> 
> 2. people do change state after informing the state and getting a waiver, lot many people have moved state without getting any waiver, I am not aware what repercussions it may have in future.
> 
> ...


I do not understand the case where in if people apply for SS, then plan to change the state...
Since the state would have published the Anzsco based on requirement/availability of particular jobs

As of now, its just moral binding and for *genuine cases*, applicants can think of switching to other states, but it is expected for the candidates to be financially prepared as well to survive in either cases for sometime.
Also, there would be no use of filing 189 if SS is used to get invite and switch.

If such trend continues, tomorrow there might be new rules/scrapping which would impact overall immigration.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

MartinPlace said:


> Guys, results from the previous round (18th October) still hasn't been published on DIBP website. Do you still believe that the next round will be conducted on 8th of November? I've started to see the black scenario... and for me it is the next sign that they are going to stop the invitation process soon...
> 
> I hoped that I will get an invitation this year, but looks like it's only a dream. Maybe I will never get it...
> 
> ...


dont be disappointed so soon, 

the visa journey is dark and full of surprises... but there is light at the end


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

raja1028 said:


> Yeah, even i said the same thing that some companies give designation as trainee and some as engineer but my process consultant isnt listening to me.
> Gotta try again to convince her somehow.
> 
> Thanq for the reply.
> ...


rnr letter - roles and responsibility letter


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sharadnv said:


> I do not understand the case where in if people apply for SS, then plan to change the state...
> Since the state would have published the Anzsco based on requirement/availability of particular jobs
> 
> As of now, its just moral binding and for *genuine cases*, applicants can think of switching to other states, but it is expected for the candidates to be financially prepared as well to survive in either cases for sometime.
> ...


i second your viewpoint and that may be the reason nsw has specifically mentioned this thing on their website


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*EOI date: 1-JULY-2017. Nominated Occupation - 261311. 65 points*

Hi Senior Members,

Can someone help with me with my question. Also if you can explain how to read the date chart that was provided on this forum earlier.

EOI date: 1-JULY-2017. Nominated Occupation - 261311 with 65 points.

When can I expect an invite?

Thanks !


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

It is still not known whether Oct second round has happened and anyone got invited. Experts, please advice.


----------



## asureshbabu06 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi,

I've filed EOI on October 31, 2017. 

ANZ..code - ICT 262112
189 - 65 points
190 - 70 points.

When can I expect an invite? Any ideas from experts...Thank you


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Subscribing


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

I am sooo nervous with this wait for the next invitation round. I have come almost to the last point. If they change the system or sth, I will be ruined!!! 

I am trying to be positive. I hope this wait is about a technical issue. I have been following your comments and trying to see some hope. 

While doing some research, I came accross with this : 
October 30th,2017:

*"DIBP Update: Planned System Maintenance

DIBP has announced that ImmiAccount will be unavailable on the following dates/times AEDT (GMT+11):

* 2pm Saturday 4 November until 9am Sunday 5 November 2017"
*

I hope that this wait is about the maintenance. Please!!!


----------



## sahait (Oct 23, 2017)

I applied on 24 Oct 2017, for ANZSCO (233513) 60 points for 189
65 points for NSW
65 Points for Any state 

In my ANZSCO code for 190 only NSW and Hobqrt are open 


Is it correct to put two EOI for 190 visa

What are the chances of invitation and when please for both visa


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2017 &gt;&gt;*



NeonBlr said:


> It is still not known whether Oct second round has happened and anyone got invited. Experts, please advice.




October secnd round has happnd and ppl in dis forum has confirmed their invites too..its just dat dibp hasnt officially publishd the results yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Stevefranc said:


> October secnd round has happnd and ppl in dis forum has confirmed their invites too..its just dat dibp hasnt officially publishd the results yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi Stevefranc....

Do you have any idea when can I expect an invite?

Applied in 189......261311....65 points....DOE 1/July/2017?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi Stevefranc....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mate..i’m cnt really say wen u can expect an invite for 261311 as i do not follow the invite trend for your occupation code..but you can calculate an estimate as to wen u can get an invite analysing the previous invite trends and backlog this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi Stevefranc....
> 
> Do you have any idea when can I expect an invite?
> 
> ...


Its better to wait for next round results to see the trend.
Already the movement was reducing..
So any prediction might not be correct


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Guys, do you think they will change sth? What is going on? Ufff....


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> your agent is true if 189 and 190 are submitted in different EOIs
> 
> it will be better to submit 2 different eois - 1 for 189 and 1 for 190


Thanks Sultan! I will change the existing one to 189 only and add another EOI with 190.


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> October secnd round has happnd and ppl in dis forum has confirmed their invites too..its just dat dibp hasnt officially publishd the results yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw that someone in this forum had submitted their application on 26th October 2017 and received the invite for a 190 on 3rd Nov Morning. If the round is on 18th Oct 2017, I am wondering how they got a invite on 3rd Nov for an application submitted on 26th Oct.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys
I have submitted eois for 189& 190 under the same skill select account. So doe of 190 won?t effect 189 doe
Am I correct??
TIA


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

sujitswaroop said:


> I saw that someone in this forum had submitted their application on 26th October 2017 and received the invite for a 190 on 3rd Nov Morning. If the round is on 18th Oct 2017, I am wondering how they got a invite on 3rd Nov for an application submitted on 26th Oct.


Invitation round happens for 189 visa type that was last conducted on 18th October. However for 190 visa type there is no fixed dates or patterns. States pick whenever and whoever they seem fit for their state's requirements. I also updated my 190 application and added partner's 5 points on 31 October and got 190 invitation on 3rd November.
I hope this clears your doubt.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

dheerajsharma said:


> Invitation round happens for 189 visa type that was last conducted on 18th October. However for 190 visa type there is no fixed dates or patterns. States pick whenever and whoever they seem fit for their state's requirements. I also updated my 190 application and added partner's 5 points on 31 October and got 190 invitation on 3rd November.
> I hope this clears your doubt.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I am assuming that you meant pre-invite. The actual invite (after which one should apply for visa) also has no pattern or fixed dates? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Dear experts - what are the chances of getting 190 invitation from NSW or Victoria with 10 English points while overall points are 65+5?
> 
> Does NSW invite people who have only 10 points in English?


I got invite from NSW and my English points are 10. However my overall points for 190 are 75.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I am assuming that you meant pre-invite. The actual invite (after which one should apply for visa) also has no pattern or fixed dates?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes pre-invite. And the actual invite also has not pattern for 190.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I do not have birth certificate.
Please let me know if other documents like passport or matriculation certification would suffice ?
I can't even get my birth certificate now.

Are there any instances where CO has specifically asked for birth certificate even after providing passport or matriculation certification as date of birth proof?

Thanks for your help.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonsnow1987 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello, help needed, 
My two friends received invitation yesterday from NSW in 221111 with 75+5 with doe 5 oct 17, however i have same points 75+5 nsw 221111 190 with doe 3oct17, I haven?t received the invitation!!! What could be the reason????


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

Jonsnow1987 said:


> Hello, help needed,
> My two friends received invitation yesterday from NSW in 221111 with 75+5 with doe 5 oct 17, however i have same points 75+5 nsw 221111 190 with doe 3oct17, I haven?t received the invitation!!! What could be the reason????


You have not shown experience and NSW give priority to people with experience so that answers your question.

Again, you are just at a distance from 189 and Australia wants you to work freely anywhere and everywhere and within next couple of rounds you will be invited. As it is its a pre invite from 190 and it will take 1 month of time to get a letter from state stating their approval after paying 300 AUD to lpdge Visa. So by the time letter will arrive you will be invited with 189 subclass provided the round takes place and which will do happen on 15th as I don't think anyways round happening on 8th as DIBP hasn't updated anything so chances are too remote.

Have patience, Chill, relax and grab a bottle of Beer, its weekend Mr. Jon Snow, the "Throne" is not that far off although the "White Walkers" are making it tough for you!!??


----------



## Jonsnow1987 (Oct 6, 2017)

Ahahaha thanks for your reply and indeed it give me a relaxed feeling, well white walkers are dibp in my case ahaha but i have LONG CLAW AND DRAGON GLASS as well, lets see. Fingers crossed.


st_141 said:


> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, help needed,
> ...


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

Good luck mate


----------



## addictedIndian (Nov 4, 2017)

I have 65 in 189 and 70 for 190 in NSW.

Experience 15
Education 15
PTE 10
Age 25

I have applied on EOI on 27th Oct. Any chance of getting the call anytime soon?


----------



## addictedIndian (Nov 4, 2017)

Applied in 261313 Software Engineer 

I have 65 in 189 and 70 for 190 in NSW.

Experience 15
Education 15
PTE 10
Age 25

I have applied on EOI on 27th Oct. Any chance of getting the call anytime soon?


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> rnr letter - roles and responsibility letter


Ok got it.
Thank you.


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

julligan said:


> This is absolutelly true. DIBP should avoid the filing of multiple EOI's. After an invitaiton many people DO NOT withdraw their EOI's which means that they remain in the pool sacrificing real and genuine EOI's. DIBP should charge a fee to avoid this problem.


I echo this.. people who have received invite for 190 r not really looking for it.. their main focus is on 189. Because of these applications people who r sincerely in contention of getting visas r not receiving invites. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prasenjit_sen (Nov 2, 2017)

I am planning to engage truthlabs bangalore for FBI pcc, any idea about their services or any other reliable source.


----------



## Chaudang277 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi,
Because my visa will be expired soon. So after I get pre-invi of NSW and then submit the documents and pay the fees,after can I get Bridging visa or not? Or have to wait after 12 weeks and lodge to Immi to get Bridging visa?
Any one know?


----------



## Eagle8948 (Nov 4, 2017)

Guys I have applied AZCO 233512(Mechanical Engineer) on 24th October,2017 and have 70 points against 189. I will be turning 33 on 28th November,2017 which will decline my points to 65. I am really hoping that invitation takes place sooner in November. If my EOI does not have any flaw(in term of ticking the other visa classes). I hope to get the invitation in any round before 28th November(if happens).

I just need your suggestions to avoid any underlying issues that can hamper 189 invite against my submitted EOI. 

I have also ticked marked 190 & 489 with 75 & 80 points respectively. Will it effect my 189 invite?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

addictedIndian said:


> Applied in 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> I have 65 in 189 and 70 for 190 in NSW.
> 
> ...


Hi, I do not want to discourage you, but you have a slim chance to get invited in this fiscal year. You have chance to receive pre-invite by NSW if they give more priority to your work experience over your English.


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

I don’t understand why this hasn’t been done earlier. All the fake EOI creaters and other cheaters only make things difficult to real and legit skilled workers in this country, so sick of it.
4020 penalties to be widened in new legislation effective for applications lodged on or after 18 November 2017 - Iscah


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Puka said:


> I don’t understand why this hasn’t been done earlier. All the fake EOI creaters and other cheaters only make things difficult to real and legit skilled workers in this country, so sick of it.
> 4020 penalties to be widened in new legislation effective for applications lodged on or after 18 November 2017 - Iscah


Bravo!!! I was expecting such an announcement from DIBP. I hope all the found fraudulent will be permanently blocked from applying any visa in Australia.


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

Gentlemen 
I have received my 190 invite from NSW yesterday (3rd Nov), the agent communicated it only today. I have in the same EOI submitted a 189 too. The agent is damn sure that the 190 pre-invite would not affect my chances of getting 189. I am going to wait until the next round happens.


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

sujitswaroop said:


> Thanks Sultan! I will change the existing one to 189 only and add another EOI with 190.


I received my 190 invite on 3rd Nov. I will have to submit a new EOI for 189 today. Was wondering how 190 invites are coming through even though there is no information on the rounds after 4th October. 

Anyhow, thanks Sultan for the information.


----------



## Eagle8948 (Nov 4, 2017)

Eagle8948 said:


> Guys I have applied AZCO 233512(Mechanical Engineer) on 24th October,2017 and have 70 points against 189. I will be turning 33 on 28th November,2017 which will decline my points to 65. I am really hoping that invitation takes place sooner in November. If my EOI does not have any flaw(in term of ticking the other visa classes). I hope to get the invitation in any round before 28th November(if happens).
> 
> I just need your suggestions to avoid any underlying issues that can hamper 189 invite against my submitted EOI.
> 
> I have also ticked marked 190 & 489 with 75 & 80 points respectively. Will it effect my 189 invite?


I have updated my EOI with only one visa class i.e. 189. Single EOI for a single Visa class. To my surprise date of effect of EOI did not changed and it remained same. Perhaps date of effect did not changed as I only made one amendment i.e. Selected only one visa class 189 and deselected 190 & 489. 

Hopefully made a good decision.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Eagle8948 said:


> I have updated my EOI with only one visa class i.e. 189. Single EOI for a single Visa class. To my surprise date of effect of EOI did not changed and it remained same. Perhaps date of effect did not changed as I only made one amendment i.e. Selected only one visa class 189 and deselected 190 & 489.
> 
> Hopefully made a good decision.


DOE does not change until your points increase or decrease.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

I m facing some issues with expat n m nit able to see any posts since last 3 days. R there no posts since last 3 days or is anyone else facing the same..


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi All i am hearing NSW has sent invites on 3Rd nov which is good news they hd even sent invites on oct 20 so does that mean NSW also hv bi weekly invites, with 189 going sllw my hope for getting invitations ithis year is minimal . 

Can any body please let me know when dhld I expect invite for any 189 or 190

Does NSW give any priority to ppl having 15 points for experience 

261313 july 3 65 189
261313 sep 4 65 + 5 NSW 15 points for experience


----------



## DannyTheBoyy (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi guys. I have filed my 189 visa based on 65 points for electrical engineer on October 3 based on an invite I got in the last round of September. My points were from age, education, and PTE. However, just before I filed my visa, I gave IELTS exam also. In the EOI, I mentioned PTE, and in my visa I had mentioned PTE also (because I did not have my IELTS result at that time). After getting my official hard copy of my result, do I still need to inform of changes in circumstances to my visa application? Please note that my points have not changed, and my IELTS result got me same score as PTE, but, at the time of filing visa I did not have my IELTS result, I only got it later. Is there any need to update my visa application to include this? Or can I just leave my English points only to the PTE result.

Thank you for your feedback to any of my fellow helpers, and good luck to everyone for their processing.


----------



## addictedIndian (Nov 4, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Hi, I do not want to discourage you, but you have a slim chance to get invited in this fiscal year. You have chance to receive pre-invite by NSW if they give more priority to your work experience over your English.


Thanks! What are the criteria for 189 and 190? Would it better to claim 5 points for my partner or would you recommend attempting PTE again?


----------



## jaswanthjasu (Jan 18, 2015)

addictedIndian said:


> Thanks! What are the criteria for 189 and 190? Would it better to claim 5 points for my partner or would you recommend attempting PTE again?


In case you have a chance of improving your points by reattempting PTE, then you should go for it. It is very easy if you follow few techniques.


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

addictedIndian said:


> Thanks! What are the criteria for 189 and 190? Would it better to claim 5 points for my partner or would you recommend attempting PTE again?


I was in the similar situation like you. I got my partner's skills assessed and got the results in 5 weeks. Fortunately the outcome was positive and I could claim 5 points.

PTE is also easy to crack and depends on how confident are you in attempting it again.

I had the plans to attempting PTE again if the assessment turned out unfavourable.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

DannyTheBoyy said:


> Hi guys. I have filed my 189 visa based on 65 points for electrical engineer on October 3 based on an invite I got in the last round of September. My points were from age, education, and PTE. However, just before I filed my visa, I gave IELTS exam also. In the EOI, I mentioned PTE, and in my visa I had mentioned PTE also (because I did not have my IELTS result at that time). After getting my official hard copy of my result, do I still need to inform of changes in circumstances to my visa application? Please note that my points have not changed, and my IELTS result got me same score as PTE, but, at the time of filing visa I did not have my IELTS result, I only got it later. Is there any need to update my visa application to include this? Or can I just leave my English points only to the PTE result.
> 
> Thank you for your feedback to any of my fellow helpers, and good luck to everyone for their processing.


Why do you worry so much? You have PTE score, go with that. And send PTE scores to dibp from PTE website.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> I was in the similar situation like you. I got my partner's skills assessed and got the results in 5 weeks. Fortunately the outcome was positive and I could claim 5 points.
> 
> PTE is also easy to crack and depends on how confident are you in attempting it again.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Regarding partner skills, my spouse finished engineering from mechanical. She does not have work ex so far. I will get her skills assessed from EA. If she gets 65 in PTE in all sections, can we claim 5 points.


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi, I have applied 190 for Victoria with 65+5 points also 189 with 65 points. What are my chances in getting an invite from Victoria. I heard that married men won't be getting invitations from Victoria as mostly singles were preferred by the state. Is that true? I understand it sounds silly but I am really not aware of it. Also if I apply NSW now what are my chances getting a visa? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hi
> 
> Regarding partner skills, my spouse finished engineering from mechanical. She does not have work ex so far. I will get her skills assessed from EA. If she gets 65 in PTE in all sections, can we claim 5 points.


Why 65+? as to claiming points for partner, getting 50 in all section will suffice.


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Is there any round on 8 nov?
Or will it be on 15 nov because of 2020 rule.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hi
> 
> Regarding partner skills, my spouse finished engineering from mechanical. She does not have work ex so far. I will get her skills assessed from EA. If she gets 65 in PTE in all sections, can we claim 5 points.



Why 65+? as to claiming points for partner, getting 50 in all section will suffice.


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

prakash.aluru said:


> Hi, I have applied 190 for Victoria with 65+5 points also 189 with 65 points. What are my chances in getting an invite from Victoria. I heard that married men won't be getting invitations from Victoria as mostly singles were preferred by the state. Is that true? I understand it sounds silly but I am really not aware of it. Also if I apply NSW now what are my chances getting a visa?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hahaha. That was a funny statement to make for Vic. 

I have a Vic invite with same points as yours and I am married with one kid, how about that for a confirmation.  

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> Hahaha. That was a funny statement to make for Vic.
> 
> I have a Vic invite with same points as yours and I am married with one kid, how about that for a confirmation.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Haha.. seriously brother even I had a good laugh when I heard for the first time. You r the 1st person here I have seen with a Victoria invitation. None of them have seemed to interested in applying Victoria. At the same time I am desperately looking for a invite so just playing my cards where I have chance.. also when you got the invite and what are your RnR?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

prakash.aluru said:


> Haha.. seriously brother even I had a good laugh when I heard for the first time. You r the 1st person here I have seen with a Victoria invitation. None of them have seemed to interested in applying Victoria. At the same time I am desperately looking for a invite so just playing my cards where I have chance.. also when you got the invite and what are your RnR?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I got an invite on 27th Oct after a long wait of 12 weeks. Before that there was a wait of around 14 days for pre-invite as my code falls under ICT. Victoria is a hot selection because of mainly Melbourne which is arguably world's most livable city. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> I got an invite on 27th Oct after a long wait of 12 weeks. Before that there was a wait of around 14 days for pre-invite as my code falls under ICT. Victoria is a hot selection because of mainly Melbourne which is arguably world's most livable city.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Are you taking it? Or waiting for 189 like others.. my points got increased to 70 along which includes partner skills on 30th Oct. Did you get 70 of your own or did you also claimed partner skills? Even my code falls under ICT ie. 261313. What are my chances?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Anezco Code:261313
Eoi: May 17 2017
Points:65

Can I expect invite this year?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

bnetkunt said:


> Anezco Code:261313
> Eoi: May 17 2017
> Points:65
> 
> ...


Currently the 18th Oct round results and the Nov schedule is ambiguous. God knows when will it happen. If it goes via the trends you will get invited in Jan18


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hi
> 
> Regarding partner skills, my spouse finished engineering from mechanical. She does not have work ex so far. I will get her skills assessed from EA. If she gets 65 in PTE in all sections, can we claim 5 points.


For the partner you need just positive assessment without any minimum experience. 
Although the partner's ANZSCO code must fall in the same list as yours like MLTSSL or Short term list.
Also PTE results for partner can be 50+ in each section not 65.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Faraz365 said:


> Is there any round on 8 nov?
> Or will it be on 15 nov because of 2020 rule.


What is 2020 rule?


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Dear Experts,

Looking at current trend, what do you suggest shall I start preparing for PTE and try to increase my score. My EOI and points information is in my signature.

Please suggest.

Thanks,
Ankush


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

kubaza said:


> What is 2020 rule?


I think he means 4020 rule. 
4020 penalties to be widened in new legislation effective for applications lodged on or after 18 November 2017 - Iscah


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Looking at current trend, what do you suggest shall I start preparing for PTE and try to increase my score. My EOI and points information is in my signature.
> 
> ...


what is your occupation code? if 2613, it is better to wait until the next two rounds and see the movement.


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

prakash.aluru said:


> Are you taking it? Or waiting for 189 like others.. my points got increased to 70 along which includes partner skills on 30th Oct. Did you get 70 of your own or did you also claimed partner skills? Even my code falls under ICT ie. 261313. What are my chances?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


My points are 65 for 189 and 65+5 for 190 without partner's help. I have started collecting my documents and will complete my PCC. If nothing happens within few weeks for 189 then I will opt for 190. It's a very hard decision actually considering my 189 DOE is 28 Apr for 261312.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

aminn_524 said:


> what is your occupation code? if 2613, it is better to wait until the next two rounds and see the movement.


Yes, its 2613. Thanks for your reply 

BR,
Ankush


----------



## G4N3SH (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I had stumbled upon this forum a few months back and subscribed to this thread. 

Please answer my queries :

1. If I get 5points from my partner, is it mandatory that we should travel together? 
2. When can I expect 190 NSW for 2631?

TIA.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO code: 263111
ACS result: 5 points (Apr 2017)
PTE: 20 points (July 2017)
Age: 25 points
Edu: 15 points
EOI submitted 189: 4th Aug 2017
EOI submitted 190 (NSW and VIC): 18th Aug 2017
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## asureshbabu06 (Oct 20, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> addictedIndian said:
> 
> 
> > Applied in 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


I've filed EOI on October 31, 2017. 

ANZ..code - ICT 262112
189 - 65 points
190 - 70 points.

When can I expect an invite? Thank u


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Have we got the SkillSelect results yet ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

DannyTheBoyy said:


> Hi guys. I have filed my 189 visa based on 65 points for electrical engineer on October 3 based on an invite I got in the last round of September. My points were from age, education, and PTE. However, just before I filed my visa, I gave IELTS exam also. In the EOI, I mentioned PTE, and in my visa I had mentioned PTE also (because I did not have my IELTS result at that time). After getting my official hard copy of my result, do I still need to inform of changes in circumstances to my visa application? Please note that my points have not changed, and my IELTS result got me same score as PTE, but, at the time of filing visa I did not have my IELTS result, I only got it later. Is there any need to update my visa application to include this? Or can I just leave my English points only to the PTE result.
> 
> Thank you for your feedback to any of my fellow helpers, and good luck to everyone for their processing.


your invite is based on PTE score, IELTS doesnt have anything to do in that

you need not inform this to anyone...it is of no use


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

prakash.aluru said:


> Hi, I have applied 190 for Victoria with 65+5 points also 189 with 65 points. What are my chances in getting an invite from Victoria. I heard that married men won't be getting invitations from Victoria as mostly singles were preferred by the state. Is that true? I understand it sounds silly but I am really not aware of it. Also if I apply NSW now what are my chances getting a visa?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


few friends I know are married and got invited 


invitations depend on skill set and english level, if they are interested in your file, they will nominate you, marriage is not at all a factor


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Faraz365 said:


> Is there any round on 8 nov?
> Or will it be on 15 nov because of 2020 rule.


there will be a round before 30 Nov, dont trust any other rule


----------



## Kishorekadam (Jul 11, 2017)

Subscribing


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> few friends I know are married and got invited
> 
> 
> invitations depend on skill set and english level, if they are interested in your file, they will nominate you, marriage is not at all a factor


I'm married with 3 kids and got invited...


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

*234914 – Physicist (Medical) EOI*

Hi :O)

Just wondering if anyone knows if I will be successful in the Nov EOI rounds. 234914 – Physicist 
I can’t seem to find any information on the intake of 234914 in previous rounds or the ceiling for the intake so if anyone has that information or could point me in the direction as to where it is I would really appreciate it 

189 – 65 points applied on 05/11/2017
190 – 70 points applied on 06/11/2017


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Why 65+? as to claiming points for partner, getting 50 in all section will suffice.


Yes yes i got it now thanks 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> For the partner you need just positive assessment without any minimum experience.
> Although the partner's ANZSCO code must fall in the same list as yours like MLTSSL or Short term list.
> Also PTE results for partner can be 50+ in each section not 65.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Yes thanks 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

I just got 55 points that qualify 189 and 190.
I don't mind about the state that can be assign. How long do I need to wait for the invitation?


----------



## julligan (Oct 16, 2017)

First november round nov 8th.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

julligan said:


> First november round nov 8th.


Does Dipb mentioned officially in their website?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

julligan said:


> First november round nov 8th.


Where is this information from??


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Where is this information from??


DIBP does not update any information.


----------



## julligan (Oct 16, 2017)

JUST WAIT FOR NOV 8th. EVERYBODY BE PATIENT.


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

julligan said:


> JUST WAIT FOR NOV 8th. EVERYBODY BE PATIENT.


In case u don’t know, I believe that 90% people in this forum have been patient for a long long time now. I for example, have been waiting for my husband to be invited for 2 years now. Every time he’s about to get an invitation something happens, lost points due to age, then points were increased and now after celebrating one year of local legit skilled job experience some idiots thought that it’s a good idea to add fake EOIs. Unfortunately, this has been affecting not only the accountants but every other skilled immigrant. There r thousands of people with their own stories and who have been patient for a long time now. So show some respect and stop yelling !


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> My points are 65 for 189 and 65+5 for 190 without partner's help. I have started collecting my documents and will complete my PCC. If nothing happens within few weeks for 189 then I will opt for 190. It's a very hard decision actually considering my 189 DOE is 28 Apr for 261312.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Hi Arup,

Do you have same EOI for 189 and 190? 

-KM


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi Arup,
> 
> Do you have same EOI for 189 and 190?
> 
> -KM


Different EOI... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

sujitswaroop said:


> Gentlemen
> I have received my 190 invite from NSW yesterday (3rd Nov), the agent communicated it only today. I have in the same EOI submitted a 189 too. The agent is damn sure that the 190 pre-invite would not affect my chances of getting 189. I am going to wait until the next round happens.


Hey SK,

did you split your EOI even though there will be not impact of 190 on 189 invite as communicated by your agent?


----------



## Chaudang277 (Nov 1, 2017)

They still do not have any updates 
Maybe invitation round will not be 8th Nov


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Chaudang277 said:


> They still do not have any updates
> Maybe invitation round will not be 8th Nov



Even I think so. If it happens to be on 15th directly it should be a double invite round.

@Tony - What are your thoughts. What's happening???


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Even I think so. If it happens to be on 15th directly it should be a double invite round.
> 
> @Tony - What are your thoughts. What's happening???


Double invite will not be good for pro-rated occupation codes. Or will they invite 2*pro rata limit for each occupation code?


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

dnalost said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Even I think so. If it happens to be on 15th directly it should be a double invite round.
> ...


2* Pro Rata Limit.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

No updates on skillselect indicates that there won't be round on Nov 8. It means backlog has now extended to 2 weeks extra from Nov 1 - 15. I don't know how it impacts to non pros of 60 points. Just suppose if they announce 1800 caps per round for this month, does the delay impact to 60 pointers non pros??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> No updates on skillselect indicates that there won't be round on Nov 8. It means backlog has now extended to 2 weeks extra from Nov 1 - 15. I don't know how it impacts to non pros of 60 points. Just suppose if they announce 1800 caps per round for this month, does the delay impact to 60 pointers non pros??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Login on to your EOI page and there is an update - "18th Oct rounds will be updated shortly".


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Ramramram222 said:
> 
> 
> > No updates on skillselect indicates that there won't be round on Nov 8. It means backlog has now extended to 2 weeks extra from Nov 1 - 15. I don't know how it impacts to non pros of 60 points. Just suppose if they announce 1800 caps per round for this month, does the delay impact to 60 pointers non pros??
> ...


I hope than they announce the dates for upcoming rounds and it takes place on 8th November. That will surely bring smile on everyone's face.


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hey SK,
> 
> did you split your EOI even though there will be not impact of 190 on 189 invite as communicated by your agent?


Yes, I did receive an invite from NSW on 3rd Nov. @Sultan had mentioned 190 invite would stop me from getting 189 (even though the agent disagrees with that version). So, I went ahead and submitted another EOI (for just 189) on 4th Nov. 

At least, we can get clarity and put things to rest based on whether I get invited on both the EOIs or just one of them.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Login on to your EOI page and there is an update - "18th Oct rounds will be updated shortly".




I checked it right now and saw that update. They updated it around 45 mins ago. I hope they will announce it by today, otherwise more late will take the invitations round to next week. I can't believe the country like Australia have been slower than ever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

meldney said:


> Bravo!!! I was expecting such an announcement from DIBP. I hope all the found fraudulent will be permanently blocked from applying any visa in Australia.


I was expecting something would be going on at the backend when the invite been delayed this much.
May be a foolish question; still out of curiosity ... Will it make any improvements in the waiting period?


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

meldney said:


> Bravo!!! I was expecting such an announcement from DIBP. I hope all the found fraudulent will be permanently blocked from applying any visa in Australia.


If people just wanted to push the invites, they may be logging in details that may not even be relevant to them. The best way is to make EOI paid (and deduct it from the Visa fees) and it would immediately stop all those who are not really not serious about applying.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sujitswaroop said:


> If people just wanted to push the invites, they may be logging in details that may not even be relevant to them. The best way is to make EOI paid (and deduct it from the Visa fees) and it would immediately stop all those who are not really not serious about applying.


Indeed. Though i wouldn't say to deduct it from visa fee, and would recommend an amount of about AUD200 per EOI, with an AUD100 fee for reactivating after expired 1st invite. That would not only stop people messing around, but would also minimise those lodging multiple EOIs with different states/professions. 

AUD200 would be small enough not to deter those who intend spending north of AUD7K on the whole process, but material enough to deter those with no intent.


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

sujitswaroop said:


> If people just wanted to push the invites, they may be logging in details that may not even be relevant to them. The best way is to make EOI paid (and deduct it from the Visa fees) and it would immediately stop all those who are not really not serious about applying.


Guess DIBP could link the DB with corresponding department assessment details to verify the genuineness.


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

greenhost said:


> Guess DIBP could link the DB with corresponding department assessment details to verify the genuineness.


That is expense on their part and having to maintain the systems. Why not earn money by making it paid than lose money by integrating the systems


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

sujitswaroop said:


> That is expense on their part and having to maintain the systems. Why not earn money by making it paid than lose money by integrating the systems


True. But it may create bad reputation to DIBP. Anyway waiting to see the improvements. Hope for the best! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

I also agree with you guys. It will also help the per round movement faster with only genuine entries. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> I also agree with you guys. It will also help the per round movement faster with only genuine entries.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I too agree DIBP should charge fees for EOI(s) to restrain fake people.


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

I don't think fake people are a big concern.. I see more concern from the people who r sitting idle even after getting an invite per suppose, a person who gets 190 visa is not really interested in availing it.. instead he is more inclined towards 189.. in such cases DIBP should restrain people from lodging multiple EOI's like 189/190/489 kind off.. all needs to be done only in one application once for all.. and the one whose application gets picked, will be barred to wait for other categories results.. in that way they can restrict the number of applications and more people can get invites..

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

prakash.aluru said:


> I don't think fake people are a big concern.. I see more concern from the people who r sitting idle even after getting an invite per suppose, a person who gets 190 visa is not really interested in availing it.. instead he is more inclined towards 189.. in such cases DIBP should restrain people from lodging multiple EOI's like 189/190/489 kind off.. all needs to be done only in one application once for all.. and the one whose application gets picked, will be barred to wait for other categories results.. in that way they can restrict the number of applications and more people can get invites..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes mate truly agree with you on this ..i saw many like this even in this forum..


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

prakash.aluru said:


> I don't think fake people are a big concern.. I see more concern from the people who r sitting idle even after getting an invite per suppose, a person who gets 190 visa is not really interested in availing it.. instead he is more inclined towards 189.. in such cases DIBP should restrain people from lodging multiple EOI's like 189/190/489 kind off.. all needs to be done only in one application once for all.. and the one whose application gets picked, will be barred to wait for other categories results.. in that way they can restrict the number of applications and more people can get invites..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Even for this if it needs to be paid for people would think twice. Cheers....


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

prakash.aluru said:


> I don't think fake people are a big concern.. I see more concern from the people who r sitting idle even after getting an invite per suppose, a person who gets 190 visa is not really interested in availing it.. instead he is more inclined towards 189.. in such cases DIBP should restrain people from lodging multiple EOI's like 189/190/489 kind off.. all needs to be done only in one application once for all.. and the one whose application gets picked, will be barred to wait for other categories results.. in that way they can restrict the number of applications and more people can get invites..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Even for this if it needs to be paid for, people would think twice. Cheers....


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

I disagree. Yes I am one of those who has a invite for 190 and still waiting for 189.

Let me explain my point of view... 

Lets say I have a job offer from xyz company and is serving a notice period in my present company. Does that mean I will remove my candidature from the job portal and do not expect a better opportunity? The same situation is here and that is the reason DIBP allows it. Problem is if I accept 190 but still keep 189 alive wasting an invite. 

I make a promise here that the day I accept one I will remove the other one. And I hope others should also do the same. 

Cheers... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> I disagree. Yes I am one of those who has a invite for 190 and still waiting for 189.
> 
> Let me explain my point of view...
> 
> ...


Job portal is a different stream.. you were invited for an interview which has no limitation.. where as here we have a limitation.. so people who r pros n nonpros there is a cap.. so I guess your comparison is entirely inappropriate.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

"Posted on: 6/11/2017 at 16:15

SkillSelect round results for October 18 will be published to the Departments webpage shortly."

Notification on Skillselect


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

HamSa00 said:


> "Posted on: 6/11/2017 at 16:15
> 
> SkillSelect round results for October 18 will be published to the Departments webpage shortly."
> 
> Notification on Skillselect


Shortly at 16.15 today means... probably tomorrow. And Nov 15th as the invitation round date.


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Shortly at 16.15 today means... probably tomorrow. And Nov 15th as the invitation round date.


Where can I see these notifications. Link please?


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> "Posted on: 6/11/2017 at 16:15
> 
> SkillSelect round results for October 18 will be published to the Departments webpage shortly."
> 
> Notification on Skillselect



Can you please provide the link.


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Can you please provide the link.


Open your skill select account and this is the first thing that you'll see.

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

prakash.aluru said:


> Job portal is a different stream.. you were invited for an interview which has no limitation.. where as here we have a limitation.. so people who r pros n nonpros there is a cap.. so I guess your comparison is entirely inappropriate..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Sorry to break this to you, unfortunately people look out for the best options that are available for them and can change their mind (due to whatever personal reasons) they may have. So, asking others not to exercise an option seems illogical. 

Others could say, those who have the option of applying for H1B should not be allowed to apply for Australian PR. Would that make sense? Likewise, if I would want to apply for 189 and 190, I should be able to and DIBP says whoever has the most points would be selected, so all is fair. 

When we talk about fraudulent applications, those are illegit and should be stopped. Hence I find Arup's argument completely valid and I support that stand.


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> Open your skill select account and this is the first thing that you'll see.
> 
> Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


Thanks, so we can expect next round invitations on 8th or 15th of this month.


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

sujitswaroop said:


> Sorry to break this to you, unfortunately people look out for the best options that are available for them and can change their mind (due to whatever personal reasons) they may have. So, asking others not to exercise an option seems illogical.
> 
> Others could say, those who have the option of applying for H1B should not be allowed to apply for Australian PR. Would that make sense? Likewise, if I would want to apply for 189 and 190, I should be able to and DIBP says whoever has the most points would be selected, so all is fair.
> 
> When we talk about fraudulent applications, those are illegit and should be stopped. Hence I find Arup's argument completely valid and I support that stand.


The comparison is not valid because each visa subclass is intended for a purpose..
It is not to find the best alternative.

It clearly states....
if u intend to work acorss any state... apply for 189
if you wish to work in a particular state ... go for SS 190. That is y u get 5 points extra.

So if one applies for SS, then he should do it in the first place if he intends to work there... not to play or do guess games when the invites are limited and as listed by another member earlier... no. of Invites wasted for last year


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Thanks, so we can expect next round invitations on 8th or 15th of this month.




This suspense can only be revealed by DIBP. But the most probability is to be happened on 8 Nov, cause they wouldn't have informed today if it's not on Nov 8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> The comparison is not valid because each visa subclass is intended for a purpose..
> It is not to find the best alternative.
> 
> It clearly states....
> ...


Glad you got my point Sharad. Cheers 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Thanks, so we can expect next round invitations on 8th or 15th of this month.


Yup..I think the systems are now upgraded and we should see the next round soon.

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

sujitswaroop said:


> Sorry to break this to you, unfortunately people look out for the best options that are available for them and can change their mind (due to whatever personal reasons) they may have. So, asking others not to exercise an option seems illogical.
> 
> Others could say, those who have the option of applying for H1B should not be allowed to apply for Australian PR. Would that make sense? Likewise, if I would want to apply for 189 and 190, I should be able to and DIBP says whoever has the most points would be selected, so all is fair.
> 
> When we talk about fraudulent applications, those are illegit and should be stopped. Hence I find Arup's argument completely valid and I support that stand.


I am not arguing that people who have applied 189 should not be allowed apply 190 or kind off.. I was saying the person who is applying multiple EOI's should be restricted and should be able to apply only one EOI by checking all the options like 189/190/489 in the same EOI. If the person's EOI is picked in any one of the streams he should not be allowed to wait for other streams in order to cater invitations to more applicants and avoid wastage of invitations. Hope you got my point now..

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

greenhost said:


> I was expecting something would be going on at the backend when the invite been delayed this much.
> May be a foolish question; still out of curiosity ... Will it make any improvements in the waiting period?


This wait will be worth enough, if DIBP removes all the fake EOI lodged so far and all the lapsed EOIs are removed and clean the registry for good. If it happens, the ceiling will increase so the number of invites per round will increase and thus become beneficial for the new lodgers and the non pro rata a lot. Hoping for the best. If its other way around, then it will be a nightmare with the recent and old clogged EOIs.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

meldney said:


> This wait will be worth enough, if DIBP removes all the fake EOI lodged so far and all the lapsed EOIs are removed and clean the registry for good. If it happens, the ceiling will increase so the number of invites per round will increase and thus become beneficial for the new lodgers and the non pro rata a lot. Hoping for the best. If its other way around, then it will be a nightmare with the recent and old clogged EOIs.


Too optimistic!! but hope for the best! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

sujitswaroop said:


> If people just wanted to push the invites, they may be logging in details that may not even be relevant to them. The best way is to make EOI paid (and deduct it from the Visa fees) and it would immediately stop all those who are not really not serious about applying.


Making EOI paid will never benefit anyone. The amount of money people wasting for PTE is an example that they never care about money, they just need the invite. It will only effect the poor jacks who cannot spend much, those who intend for PR keep aside good amount money for this purpose, so making it paid will never help much.
The best thing officials can do it, once an invitation is sent whatever it may be 189, 190, 489 once an invite sent, the system should freeze all other EOIs lodged with same ID number or assessment number or English test reference number. This could be the effective way to avoid the fake invites as well. So if anyone intend to put many EOIs need to do assessment and English test as many time they intend to duplicate it. So this will never pull out the opportunity to put relevant multiple EOIs such as 189, 190, 489 and the decision is ours which one to go with and which one to priorities. If anyone need particularly 189, should apply only for 189. if our options are flexible lets put 189 and 190 and pick the first one we get and move on without putting others life in a mess.


----------



## jimrob (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi there, first time poster here. Spending hours upon hours trawling online trying to get my head around the 189 ceilings and pro rata versus non-pro rata, I'm hoping you guys can help me out?

Based on the info below for a 189, does any one know if I can expect an invitation by the end of the year?

EOI first submitted with 60 points: 29/9/17 
EOI updated to 65 points: 1/11/17 
ANZSCO: 321212
Proficient IELTS: 10
Work Exp: 15
Age: 30
Education:10

Thanks in advance


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

meldney said:


> This wait will be worth enough, if DIBP removes all the fake EOI lodged so far and all the lapsed EOIs are removed and clean the registry for good. If it happens, the ceiling will increase so the number of invites per round will increase and thus become beneficial for the new lodgers and the non pro rata a lot. Hoping for the best. If its other way around, then it will be a nightmare with the recent and old clogged EOIs.


Hope they restrict only fake EOI's and not the double invite on same EOI. My case is a genuine case where I am waiting for my 2nd 189 invite on same EOI.


----------



## muhammadrafay (Jun 18, 2017)

Subscribing


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Need your help on below.I know this query should be asked from VISA lodged gang.But they didn't respond .

According to your experience, how far can CO goes regarding employment(non effective - counting for deduction years-).
I mean, if I have worked for a company in 2010 and currently its not active(not officially closed) and if i submit a employment letter(and promotion, offer letters) along with salary slips, will CO call the company? or physically go and seek the existence ? or search the company details from our government perspective(registration date, type of work and date of registration?)..
or If I submitted those generally CO will satisfy?
I'm just expecting a reply according to your experiences not the possibilities.

Please note that, I'm not trying to make fraud here and gain points which i don't deserve.
Problem is I have worked in a compny from 2010-2012 but no contact person there since it is likely to close.
and no EPF were made As the compny added them to the salary itself.
If they searched from governmnt no issue there.
I want to know, practically how far will tghe go.
Many Thanks Expats.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your help on below.I know this query should be asked from VISA lodged gang.But they didn't respond
> 
> ...


If you have bank statements and form 16 proving your exp, this should not be an issue.

Bank Statement should show, the salary got credited from the employer.

Your verification is done by BGV agents. If a company is fraud, the BGV will not be successful otherwise you need not worry and proceed.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Hope they restrict only fake EOI's and not the double invite on same EOI. My case is a genuine case where I am waiting for my 2nd 189 invite on same EOI.


Yes the fake ones and the lapsed ones from the last year.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

jimrob said:


> Hi there, first time poster here. Spending hours upon hours trawling online trying to get my head around the 189 ceilings and pro rata versus non-pro rata, I'm hoping you guys can help me out?
> 
> Based on the info below for a 189, does any one know if I can expect an invitation by the end of the year?
> 
> ...


You might get invite soon as soon as they invites 60 pointers in next round.


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

sujitswaroop said:


> Yes, I did receive an invite from NSW on 3rd Nov. @Sultan had mentioned 190 invite would stop me from getting 189 (even though the agent disagrees with that version). So, I went ahead and submitted another EOI (for just 189) on 4th Nov.
> 
> At least, we can get clarity and put things to rest based on whether I get invited on both the EOIs or just one of them.



Hey Sujit,

Just want to check if you created 2 EOI's with 75 points for 189 (One by your agent and other by your own)?? 

If you did this, then one ITA would go waste and the next needy person will be deprived... People are spending thousands to reach to this level and it is not good to just create multiple EOI's just for the sake of checking if you are receiving your invite or not!!

It is very much sure that whoever has 70+ points in 2613 would get invited in immediate rounds!!

Sorry if I sound rude, but it's my humble request to you to delete one of the 189 EOI with 75 points.

Thanks much!!


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

sharadnv said:


> The comparison is not valid because each visa subclass is intended for a purpose..
> It is not to find the best alternative.
> 
> It clearly states....
> ...


I completely agree!!


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

What is Happening !!! why DIBP is not updating their page with latest invitation round date and numbers.. Just checked it is still showing "Current Invitation Round as 04th October 2017" only.

Anybody has any idea why they are not updated yet the 18th October 2017 invitation round data.


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> Hey Sujit,
> 
> Just want to check if you created 2 EOI's with 75 points for 189 (One by your agent and other by your own)??
> 
> ...



Sure, will delete the one that I created. 

Can you please clarify if 190 invite is received on an EOI it does not get blocked for 189?


----------



## rajeev.k.mehta (Jul 9, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> What is Happening !!! why DIBP is not updating their page with latest invitation round date and numbers.. Just checked it is still showing "Current Invitation Round as 04th October 2017" only.
> 
> Anybody has any idea why they are not updated yet the 18th October 2017 invitation round data.


Entire thread discuss this only. You can scroll and check


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

sujitswaroop said:


> Sure, will delete the one that I created.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please clarify if 190 invite is received on an EOI it does not get blocked for 189?




No mate, your EOI won't be blocked for 189 after getting Pre-Invitation from NSW, however, once your documents got assessed and got the invite from skillselect to lodge visa for 190, your EOI will be blocked at that time. Now, it's all good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> No mate, your EOI won't be blocked for 189 after getting Pre-Invitation from NSW, however, once your documents got assessed and got the invite from skillselect to lodge visa for 190, your EOI will be blocked at that time. Now, it's all good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, gentlemen! I am deleting the one that I created on 4th. Thanks for the clarifying.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

sujitswaroop said:


> Ok, gentlemen! I am deleting the one that I created on 4th. Thanks for the clarifying.




It's alright bro. You saved one of the very useful INVITATION. That one invitation might change someone's destiny. Good man!!Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> It's alright bro. You saved one of the very useful INVITATION. That one invitation might change someone's destiny. Good man!!Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

How come DIBP content writer does not know when to use "SHORTLY".

--
Ankush


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

FFacs said:


> I'm married with 3 kids and got invited...


Thanks, that strengthens the point i am trying to make 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2017 &gt;&gt;*



StrugglerAnkush said:


> How come DIBP content writer does not know when to use "SHORTLY".
> 
> --
> Ankush




Hahaha as much as I know, the meanings of SHORTLY according to DIBP means by next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hahaha as much as I know, the meanings of SHORTLY according to DIBP means by next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I completely agree with you, and I am not so sure that next round will be conducted on 8th Nov


----------



## adimulamg (Jul 30, 2014)

Can I lodge more than 1 EOI for state? Heard NSW invitation are less when compared with Victoria. Thinking to try my luck, since waiting for MSW from March 3017 with 70 points and no invite yet.

261313
DOE Nov 2016 189-60 and 190-65.
5 additional points updated DOE May 2017 189-65 and 190-70.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

anybody got the invitation of NSW with 65+ in PTE or 7 in IELTS.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

adimulamg said:


> Can I lodge more than 1 EOI for state? Heard NSW invitation are less when compared with Victoria. Thinking to try my luck, since waiting for MSW from March 3017 with 70 points and no invite yet.
> 
> 261313
> DOE Nov 2016 189-60 and 190-65.
> 5 additional points updated DOE May 2017 189-65 and 190-70.


You can have multiply EOIs for multiply states.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

combatant said:


> anybody got the invitation of NSW with 65+ in PTE or 7 in IELTS.



Depends on points, if you have 80 with 65+ in PTE, then why not?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck guys! we are not too far away from the round now...


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> I completely agree with you, and I am not so sure that next round will be conducted on 8th Nov




Last time they put this "SHORTLY" thing for accountant to do manual round shortly but actually happened after 1 week. So, I don't think they will conduct the round tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseeyyy (Mar 15, 2017)

Just saw an update on Iscah about DIBP confirming the invitation dates on 8th and 22nd November!!!!



:fingerscrossed:

:dance:

Occupation Code: 233512
DOE: 5th May 2017
Points: 65


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

Joseeyyy said:


> Just saw an update on Iscah about DIBP confirming the invitation dates on 8th and 22nd November!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There’s no announcements on DIBP website though


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Puka said:


> Joseeyyy said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw an update on Iscah about DIBP confirming the invitation dates on 8th and 22nd November!!!!
> ...


ISCAh will not post any thing misleading.


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

Can someone PLEASE give me advice on my EOI!

Occupation Code: 234914 PHYSICIST
DOE: 5/11/2017
PTE A: 20
Age: 30
Qualification: 15
Total Points: 65


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> ISCAh will not post any thing misleading.


I know they wouldn’t, but reading this from the DIBP, would reassure us all


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

Puka said:


> I know they wouldn’t, but reading this from the DIBP, would reassure us all


My agent was confident the invite round would be before 10th Nov but that was only his intuition and based on his experience. ISCAH again, I dont know how they can possibly know something that is yet to be declared by DIBP. 

But, don't get me wrong, if ISCAH is correct I am happy too.


----------



## Joseeyyy (Mar 15, 2017)

Puka said:


> I know they wouldn’t, but reading this from the DIBP, would reassure us all


Now that we ve been patient for 3 weeks, these few hours should be a cakewalk :music:


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

sujitswaroop said:


> My agent was confident the invite round would be before 10th Nov but that was only his intuition and based on his experience. ISCAH again, I dont know how they can possibly know something that is yet to be declared by DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> But, don't get me wrong, if ISCAH is correct I am happy too.




Migration consultancy do have direct contact facility with DIBP. If ISCAH had got the email directly from DIBP, it's confirmed. Another thing can happen, they will conduct the round without updating on Website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Migration consultancy do have direct contact facility with DIBP. If ISCAH had got the email directly from DIBP, it's confirmed. Another thing can happen, they will conduct the round without updating on Website.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a great NEWS, though, the big question is about the number of invitations. Will they invite the same number or it will be increased/decreased?


----------



## ashishsingh2902 (Aug 12, 2017)

Yes. Looks like ISCAH got the mail from DIBP. That's what ISCAH mentions on its facebook official page


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> This is a great NEWS, though, the big question is about the number of invitations. Will they invite the same number or it will be increased/decreased?




I think it invitation caps will increase. It has to be min 1750 per round per this month as none of the 60 pointers has invited so far, but let's see how do they take it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adimulamg (Jul 30, 2014)

Dear friends,
261313

DOE 22-11-2016, 189-60 & 190-65

5 points updated DOE 22-05-2017, 189-65 & 190-70.

Still no invite, seniors please let me know when can I expect an invite?

Please help to reply. Thanks.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

adimulamg said:


> Dear friends,
> 261313
> 
> DOE 22-11-2016, 189-60 & 190-65
> ...


Last round (18th Oct) DOE cutoff was 15/04/2017 (Unofficial)
And prior to that on 4th October, it was 08/04/2017 (Official)

Looking at the trend you may need to wait for few more rounds, I guess and it also depends on how many invitations they are going to send out in the coming rounds.


----------



## adimulamg (Jul 30, 2014)

luvjd said:


> adimulamg said:
> 
> 
> > Dear friends,
> ...


So fingers crossed, thanks for the reply. ?


----------



## nainarmalik (Dec 4, 2016)

"Skill Select rounds in November -
We just saw DIBP confirmation by email that the November rounds will be on the 8th and 22nd November."

- I was hoping for three rounds on November.


----------



## nainarmalik (Dec 4, 2016)

"Skill Select rounds in November -
We just saw DIBP confirmation by email that the November rounds will be on the 8th and 22nd November."

- I was hoping for three rounds on November.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## meri524 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi my occupation is accounting general-75pts
Doe 03/10/2017, can i expect invitation on the next round?


----------



## ansh_w (Oct 31, 2017)

meri524 said:


> Hi my occupation is accounting general-75pts
> Doe 03/10/2017, can i expect invitation on the next round?


You could get invited in the next round if you are lucky - historically the DOE moves 20 days from previous round.

If not, I'm positive you will definitely get invited on the 22nd Nov round.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

nainarmalik said:


> "Skill Select rounds in November -
> We just saw DIBP confirmation by email that the November rounds will be on the 8th and 22nd November."
> 
> - I was hoping for three rounds on November.:fingerscrossed:


Where Dibp has mentioned about November round?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Joseeyyy said:


> Just saw an update on Iscah about DIBP confirming the invitation dates on 8th and 22nd November!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a good news. But what would they do on January 2018 which will have 3 Wednesdays again


----------



## nainarmalik (Dec 4, 2016)

bnetkunt said:


> Where Dibp has mentioned about November round?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


It was from Iscah..


----------



## dba.mir7 (Nov 7, 2017)

*Analyst programmer (261311) , 65 points , DOE-8th September 2017*

Analyst programmer (261311) , 65 points , DOE-8th September 2017

Can anyone project the invitation month and percentage chances for invitation in current quota.

This waiting time is terrible.


----------



## Chaudang277 (Nov 1, 2017)

No update. Can I believe in Iscah?


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

dba.mir7 said:


> Analyst programmer (261311) , 65 points , DOE-8th September 2017
> 
> Can anyone project the invitation month and percentage chances for invitation in current quota.
> 
> This waiting time is terrible.


Best is to wait for the nov rounds result to get an idea.
We will have to see the no. of invitations vs backlog of applications (and also the extra week delay in round)


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

sujitswaroop said:


> Sure, will delete the one that I created.
> 
> Can you please clarify if 190 invite is received on an EOI it does not get blocked for 189?


EOI gets blocked only once the State for which you have applied approves your application.

Since tomorrow is the draw, you will definitely get your 189 ITA. It's my humble request to delete your second (duplicate) 189 EOI as soon as possible and give space to the needy. One ITA wastage is equivalent to one family's future wasted...

Thank you!!


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

dba.mir7 said:


> Analyst programmer (261311) , 65 points , DOE-8th September 2017
> 
> Can anyone project the invitation month and percentage chances for invitation in current quota.
> 
> This waiting time is terrible.


It's hard to say.

Latest cutoff date was 15/04/2017
and cutoff has been moving by about 8 days each round.

If current trend are to remain the same, you can expect an invitation by mid January.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> It's hard to say.
> 
> Latest cutoff date was 15/04/2017
> and cutoff has been moving by about 8 days each round.
> ...


Please enlighten me, how can he get an invitation in January if cutoff moving by 8 days. His gap is around 140 days from last cutoff. So it will take 10 rounds even cutoff moves by 15 days. 
Nov 2 rounds
Dec 2 rounds
Jan 2 rounds
Feb 2 rounds
March 2 rounds
April 2 rounds and quota will be finished.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> It's hard to say.
> 
> Latest cutoff date was 15/04/2017
> and cutoff has been moving by about 8 days each round.
> ...


As of now, if you gets an invitation in April, you can consider yourself very lucky.
Best of luck!


Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> It's hard to say.
> 
> Latest cutoff date was 15/04/2017
> and cutoff has been moving by about 8 days each round.
> ...


The current trend for 2613 is 7-8 days movement, which means each month would require 4 rounds to be cleared. There are 10 more rounds left, which at the best will clear 2 months and half ( if we assume two rounds for each month):

Nov rounds will clear the backlog until end of April

Dec rounds will clear the backlog until mid of May

January rounds will clear the backlog until end of May

and February / March rounds will clear the backlog at the best until July

So, even if the current trend continues, I do not see any chance for 65 pointers submitted after July in this fiscal year.


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Praying for tomorrow invitation round (if it will actually happen). I just updated my EOI to 70 (189) so hopefully not many 70 pointers in the queue to push me to the 22nd Nov invitation round.   

----------
ANZSCO 261313 Software Engineer
Age: 30
Edu: 15
Work Exp: 5
PTE: 20 (90/90/90/90)
EOI: updated 6th Nov, 70-189, 75-190


----------



## dba.mir7 (Nov 7, 2017)

What PTE material you opt to secure 90 in each.


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

dba.mir7 said:


> What PTE material you opt to secure 90 in each.


Hi, I only use templates for "summarise in one sentence" part and the common structure (opening sentence, paragraph 1, paragraph 2, conclusion) for 200-300 words essay part. 

Other than that, I score high by trial and error (I took PTE 6 times, plus 4 times on ptepractice.com)


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> The current trend for 2613 is 7-8 days movement, which means each month would require 4 rounds to be cleared. There are 10 more rounds left, which at the best will clear 2 months and half ( if we assume two rounds for each month):
> 
> Nov rounds will clear the backlog until end of April
> 
> ...


Looking at the current trend, people with EOD after July (having 65 points and occupation code 2613xx) will not get an invitation in this financial year. 

However, it can be even worst as we still don't know the results from second October round. There are too many uncertainties and to be honest I am not so sure that the next round will be conducted on 8th of November. 

It seems like DIBP wants to invite only highest ranking people (in this case with 70 points). Now there must be a huge backlog with 70 pointers, and it is still growing... 

And my conclusion is, that if the next round is not on 8th Nov, 65 pointers will not have any chances. All the invites will go to 70 pointers in the next round.


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi all,

Reading your comments, I am a bit perplexed.

I am planning to lodge EOI in December 1st week for 261312(Developer programmer) with 65 points.

Will I get an invite this year? Are there any possibilities for 189 Visa?

Thanks,
Trusha


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Reading your comments, I am a bit perplexed.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to say that but I don't see any chances. You will need to wait until next financial year.


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Reading your comments, I am a bit perplexed.
> 
> ...


With 65 points.... i doubt whether you will get invitation this year..
If by any chance, if you are able to upgrade ur points (PTE, SS 190)...then you should try them on priority.


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Reading your comments, I am a bit perplexed.
> 
> ...


What are your points breakup?
You can try to get 20 for English or get partner's points to make your score 70. For 65 chances are so bleak this year.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Anezco code:261313
Eoi:May 17 2017
Points:65 

Do I have a chance of getting invite this year?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

I have a strong feeling that ISCAH faked us today. They might have thought DIBP will surely announce today but didn't happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Reading your comments, I am a bit perplexed.
> 
> ...


They are inviting 65 pointers in Apr/2017. Backlog moves about 10 days for 65 pointers so it probably take roughly 10 months for you to get invited practically.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Anezco code:261313
> Eoi:May 17 2017
> Points:65
> 
> ...


Yes, you will definitely get an invitation in this financial year. I would expect it in Jan/Feb.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> I have a strong feeling that ISCAH faked us today. They might have thought DIBP will surely announce today but didn't happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think so. They received an email. The rounds will happen today.


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> With 65 points.... i doubt whether you will get invitation this year..
> If by any chance, if you are able to upgrade ur points (PTE, SS 190)...then you should try them on priority.


Just one more query. My husband is a mechanical engineer and has cleared IELTS with 6+ bands. If we plan to claim partner points, we will have to get his skills assessed. Once I have applied for the 189 visa with 65 points in December, if I upgrade to 70 points after his skills assessment, then my DOI will be December and not the date I upgrade it, right?

For state sponsorship, I have heard that people with very strong CV get calls. Can you please let me know the format of the CV?


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Well, If ISCAH claims that the round will be today then it might be true. I would trust him.

*So just remember, once you get an invitation please inform members of the forum. Please write EOD, Occupation Code and points.*


----------



## jimrob (Nov 6, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> You might get invite soon as soon as they invites 60 pointers in next round.


Thanks for the response, I hope you're right


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Just one more query. My husband is a mechanical engineer and has cleared IELTS with 6+ bands. If we plan to claim partner points, we will have to get his skills assessed. Once I have applied for the 189 visa with 65 points in December, if I upgrade to 70 points after his skills assessment, then my DOI will be December and not the date I upgrade it, right?
> 
> For state sponsorship, I have heard that people with very strong CV get calls. Can you please let me know the format of the CV?


Your DOI will be whatever date that your points increase. If you submit EOI in Dec and then later upgrade your score to 70 in Jan, then your EOI date will be Jan.


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

MartinPlace said:


> Well, If ISCAH claims that the round will be today then it might be true. I would trust him.
> 
> *So just remember, once you get an invitation please inform members of the forum. Please write EOD, Occupation Code and points.*


Yes! And more importantly, people who get ITA must delete the second EOI and make a way for others!!

Cheers!!

All the best everyone!!


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

korannetrusha said:


> Just one more query. My husband is a mechanical engineer and has cleared IELTS with 6+ bands. If we plan to claim partner points, we will have to get his skills assessed. Once I have applied for the 189 visa with 65 points in December, if I upgrade to 70 points after his skills assessment, then my DOI will be December and not the date I upgrade it, right?
> 
> For state sponsorship, I have heard that people with very strong CV get calls. Can you please let me know the format of the CV?


I am not sure if I understood you correctly. Anyway, your DOE will be affected once your points increase or decrease. 

Regarding the second question, strong CV means having good experience and maybe superior level of English (PTE 79+ or Ielts 8) for some states such as NSW.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

downcounting 3 hours and 15 minutes to go


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> downcounting 3 hours and 15 minutes to go


Fingers crossed!


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> downcounting 3 hours and 15 minutes to go


Why 3 hours? does it always happen at mid night or during office hours?


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> I am not sure if I understood you correctly. Anyway, your DOE will be affected once your points increase or decrease.
> 
> Regarding the second question, strong CV means having good experience and maybe superior level of English (PTE 79+ or Ielts 8) for some states such as NSW.


I have 4 years of experience and 79+ in PTE. Do we not need to upload CV? Does it directly happen through Skillset?


----------



## asureshbabu06 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi,

EOI filed on 31/10/2017.. 189 - 65 points. ANZSCO - 262112.

When can I expect the invite?


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

asureshbabu06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> EOI filed on 31/10/2017.. 189 - 65 points. ANZSCO - 262112.
> 
> When can I expect the invite?


Backlog moves by 8-10 days for 65 pointers. They are inviting 65 pointers in Apr/2017 which is 7 months ago. Since there are 2 rounds a month, you will need to wait roughly 10 months.


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Occupation code 261311 
Doe 7th may 
Points 65
Any chance for getting ita in Nov?


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

dnalost said:


> Occupation code 261311
> Doe 7th may
> Points 65
> Any chance for getting ita in Nov?


Wait for today's round result (if it happens:fingerscrossed... to see the backlog movement..
But probably in Dec based on previous trends


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

dnalost said:


> Occupation code 261311
> Doe 7th may
> Points 65
> Any chance for getting ita in Nov?


More likely in December


----------



## julligan (Oct 16, 2017)

Invitations today. Good luck everybody !!!


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

DOE:31/10/2017
OccupationCode:261313
Points:70

Can we expect invite with these points today?


----------



## Ishe7ata (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi guys,
Occupation Code: Mechanical Engineer - ANZSCO 233512
DOE: 11 September 2017
Points 65

Any expectations? 

According to ISCAH, last year there were "fake" 20% invitations to MECHE. Any thoughts to how that would affect the waiting time?


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

pawan.chitta said:


> DOE:31/10/2017
> OccupationCode:261313
> Points:70
> 
> Can we expect invite with these points today?


If the round is conducted today, for sure you will get an invite.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Ishe7ata said:


> Hi guys,
> Occupation Code: Mechanical Engineer - ANZSCO 233512
> DOE: 11 September 2017
> Points 65
> ...


I don't think that it will have any impact on the waiting time...


----------



## Ishe7ata (Jul 21, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> I don't think that it will have any impact on the waiting time...


Aren't the 20% "fake" EOIs are supposed to be replaced with fresh ones waiting in the que? or I'm not getting this correct? How are they handling this?


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

asureshbabu06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> EOI filed on 31/10/2017.. 189 - 65 points. ANZSCO - 262112.
> 
> When can I expect the invite?


This is a non pro occupation and there is a 1 month queue of 65+ pointers ahead of you and on the last round the queue moved only 4 days. Hopefully tonight we will find out how fast the queue will move.
My husband has applied under the same code on the 10th of October.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> Backlog moves by 8-10 days for 65 pointers. They are inviting 65 pointers in Apr/2017 which is 7 months ago. Since there are 2 rounds a month, you will need to wait roughly 10 months.


What ? Are you referring to 262112. Hardly 2-3 rounds waiting period.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Ishe7ata said:


> Aren't the 20% "fake" EOIs are supposed to be replaced with fresh ones waiting in the que? or I'm not getting this correct? How are they handling this?


Haha. Just putting them in the bin up till now!


----------



## Ishe7ata (Jul 21, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Haha. Just putting them in dustbin up till now!


I SEE!!!! Okay let's see how it goes. 
Any guess on my invite? 23351 DOE 4/9/2017 - 65 points


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Ishe7ata said:


> I SEE!!!! Okay let's see how it goes.
> Any guess on my invite? 23351 DOE 4/9/2017 - 65 points


Follow trend here: http://goo.gl/FGXxAE


----------



## Ishe7ata (Jul 21, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Follow trend here: http://goo.gl/FGXxAE


Great resource! Thanks!


----------



## Ishe7ata (Jul 21, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Follow trend here: http://goo.gl/FGXxAE



This is duplicate someone please delete this!


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> Why 3 hours? does it always happen at mid night or during office hours?


Please someone clarify, when does it happen and does the invite come in the email (my NSW came in the email and does not have any indication under the correspondence tab). 

I withdrew my 189 (just 189 without 190) based on feedback from some forum members and I am concerned now as to whether it was a wise move. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

sujitswaroop said:


> tonhudung said:
> 
> 
> > Why 3 hours? does it always happen at mid night or during office hours?
> ...


As you have withdrew 189 and already have 190 pre invite...go for it...189 is getting unpredictable day by day.

File your visa asap.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

sujitswaroop said:


> Please someone clarify, when does it happen and does the invite come in the email (my NSW came in the email and does not have any indication under the correspondence tab).
> 
> I withdrew my 189 (just 189 without 190) based on feedback from some forum members and I am concerned now as to whether it was a wise move. :fingerscrossed:


I do not think it was a wise move as you have 75 points. Even if you create your EOI now, you will get invitation by tonight round, for 190, you have to pay 300 $ and wait again to get approved, and there is also 2 years restriction, I really do not know why you chose to go for 190 while you definitely will get an invitation in the next round. If I were you, I would have created another EOI by now


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> As you have withdrew 189 and already have 190 pre invite...go for it...189 is getting unpredictable day by day.
> 
> File your visa asap.


It is not unpredictable for 75 pointers, since the cut off is 65 now.


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

meldney said:


> What ? Are you referring to 262112. Hardly 2-3 rounds waiting period.


My bad, I confuse it with 2613 Software Engineer


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

11:50 PM
Tuesday, November 7, 2017 (GMT+11)
Time in Canberra ACT, Australia


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*All the best guys!*


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> 11:50 PM
> Tuesday, November 7, 2017 (GMT+11)
> Time in Canberra ACT, Australia


Why is everyone counting down to midnight? Does it normally happen at mid night or during office hours?


----------



## Jonsnow1987 (Oct 6, 2017)

Doubt it if there will be a round  i hope i am wrong.


andreyx108b said:


> *All the best guys!*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jonsnow1987 said:


> Doubt it if there will be a round  i hope i am wrong.


should be!


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> Why is everyone counting down to midnight? Does it normally happen at mid night or during office hours?


Yes the round happens at Midnight Australian Time.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonsnow1987 (Oct 6, 2017)

I need a cigi, Too much stress


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

I can see an update in immitracker for registered nurse. Is it actually happening?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*please share and update your details if you get invited!


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> Yes the round happens at Midnight Australian Time.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Cool, I'm not sleeping tonight then


----------



## Chaudang277 (Nov 1, 2017)

Nothing happened


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> I do not think it was a wise move as you have 75 points. Even if you create your EOI now, you will get invitation by tonight round, for 190, you have to pay 300 $ and wait again to get approved, and there is also 2 years restriction, I really do not know why you chose to go for 190 while you definitely will get an invitation in the next round. If I were you, I would have created another EOI by now


@aminn and @leoujjawal 
My agent filed a 189 and 190 in the same EOI and I filed a separate 189 EOI (based on feed back from some senior members in the forum), then yesterday there were a few members who said it is not required for a separate EOI for 189 as the pre-invite for 190 will not block the 189. Hence, I withdrew the separate 189 EOI I submitted. Should I go ahead and submit the 189 again?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

tonhudung said:


> Cool, I'm not sleeping tonight then


It's already midnight in Australia 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Chaudang277 said:


> Nothing happened


wait a bit


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Any invitations?


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

sujitswaroop said:


> @aminn and @leoujjawal
> My agent filed a 189 and 190 in the same EOI and I filed a separate 189 EOI (based on feed back from some senior members in the forum), then yesterday there were a few members who said it is not required for a separate EOI for 189 as the pre-invite for 190 will not block the 189. Hence, I withdrew the separate 189 EOI I submitted. Should I go ahead and submit the 189 again?



YOU will get a 189 invite today. why are you worried?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Today no luck then I believe next week.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> It's already midnight in Australia
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Still one hour time, if round is happening!

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

chvarma80 said:


> Still one hour time, if round is happening!
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


it is 12:05 in Melbourne now.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chvarma80 said:


> Still one hour time, if round is happening!
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


its 12.05 here


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

sujitswaroop said:


> @aminn and @leoujjawal
> My agent filed a 189 and 190 in the same EOI and I filed a separate 189 EOI (based on feed back from some senior members in the forum), then yesterday there were a few members who said it is not required for a separate EOI for 189 as the pre-invite for 190 will not block the 189. Hence, I withdrew the separate 189 EOI I submitted. Should I go ahead and submit the 189 again?


As you have 75 points, there was absolutely no need to file 190. You/agent could have just hold on to 189.


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Any one got invites today?


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

70 pointers / 2613 Software Engineer / DOE: 6/Nov/2017

Not getting any email


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

sujitswaroop said:


> @aminn and @leoujjawal
> My agent filed a 189 and 190 in the same EOI and I filed a separate 189 EOI (based on feed back from some senior members in the forum), then yesterday there were a few members who said it is not required for a separate EOI for 189 as the pre-invite for 190 will not block the 189. Hence, I withdrew the separate 189 EOI I submitted. Should I go ahead and submit the 189 again?


Ok, I got it now, yes, you do not need a separate EOI for 189 because your first EOI still includes 189. If there is a round tonight, you will receive an invitation.


----------



## Chaudang277 (Nov 1, 2017)

Dont think miracle will be happened &#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

May be no round today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

So did this Australia is trying stop immigrants from coming ?


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

It seems like the round wasn't conducted...


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

MartinPlace said:


> It seems like the round wasn't conducted...


Yep


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Enough for today.fed up with the system.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> So did this Australia is trying stop immigrants from coming ?


Exactly, this is what they are trying to do...


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

Any invitations


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

MartinPlace said:


> It seems like the round wasn't conducted...


It is not?. What a surprise? :-D


Noone knows what DIBP is upto then. :-( I'm on a thread now.


----------



## Chaudang277 (Nov 1, 2017)

70 points/233211 Civil Engineering/ 19th Oct 
Nothing happened


----------



## ansh_w (Oct 31, 2017)

Emails go out at 12.15am. Hold your horses!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*strange... it should have happend.


----------



## Chaudang277 (Nov 1, 2017)

ansh_w said:


> Emails go out at 12.15am. Hold your horses!


Why u know?


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> *strange... it should have happend.


I am thoroughly enjoying this. I don't think this is a surprise. It is just badluck following me around. LOL.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

even if not e-mails, the status suppose to change...


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> even if not e-mails, the status suppose to change...


Yes...no changes....


----------



## ansh_w (Oct 31, 2017)

Chaudang277 said:


> Why u know?


I have received all updates to date from Skillselect at 12.15am..


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> even if not e-mails, the status suppose to change...


what status are you referring to?


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

ansh_w said:


> Emails go out at 12.15am. Hold your horses!


Is it Melbourne time or Perth time? Cannot be Perth, it is almost a separate country on its own


----------



## alaneateateat (Oct 31, 2017)

nothing happened, no emails, no updates

hope fully some announcement will be published tomorrow to clarify this horrible situation.

in the meantime, am gonna grab something to eat my feelings first then go to sleep


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ansh_w said:


> I have received all updates to date from Skillselect at 12.15am..


maybe ur email is set to check at 12.15 only? cuz they tend to send at all times not just 12.15 )))


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

tonhudung said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > even if not e-mails, the status suppose to change...
> ...


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> tonhudung said:
> 
> 
> > what status are you referring to?[/QUOTEQUOT
> ...


----------



## LGM (Jul 26, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying this. I don't think this is a surprise. It is just badluck following me around. LOL.


Really its very unfortunate for you, i believe NSW invite is better for you to proceed


----------



## Chaudang277 (Nov 1, 2017)

12:15. And nothing )))


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ok guys, switch off the computers, no show tonight... very sad


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

LGM said:


> Really its very unfortunate for you, i believe NSW invite is better for you to proceed


No. I cannot. Due to some reasons.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ngenhit said:


> No. I cannot. Due to some reasons.


why? cmon! i will meet and greet you in Sydney!


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> why? cmon! i will meet and greet you in Sydney!


 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

so its gonna be 4 weeks without rounds... 

maybe they will move it to friday like they used to have it 18 months ago or so... lets see now..


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> so its gonna be 4 weeks without rounds...
> 
> maybe they will move it to friday like they used to have it 18 months ago or so... lets see now..


I hope so!.

I can't leave VIC (  ) . While at this topic, have you ever heard of anyone applying for another ACS assessment while holding an active assessment (in another code )?


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Immitracker is showing 4 grants today 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

I had already posted on forum that ISCAH has faked us. If DIBp have informed them, they would have posted the news with screenshots. They lost their reputation anyways!! Felt sorry for all of us!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ansh_w (Oct 31, 2017)

Chaudang277 said:


> 12:15. And nothing )))


Frustrating!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ngenhit said:


> I hope so!.
> 
> I can't leave VIC (  ) . While at this topic, have you ever heard of anyone applying for another ACS assessment while holding an active assessment (in another code )?


many! a lot of guys have 2 ACS under different ANZSCOs


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> many! a lot of guys have 2 ACS under different ANZSCOs


That's it then. I am pushing a 500$ down the drain tomorrow early morning. So I will not lose my active assessment even if the new one is rejected yeah?.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Immitracker is showing 4 grants today
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Sorry 3

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## manu2788 (Aug 8, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Sorry 3
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


what occupations


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Sorry 3
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


No. its just a record. Seems like its a fake one.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

manu2788 said:


> what occupations


Most probably should be 190 then


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ngenhit said:


> That's it then. I am pushing a 500$ down the drain tomorrow early morning. So I will not lose my active assessment even if the new one is rejected yeah?.


you should not, but to be safe e-mail them the same question - to have their response in writing, as precautionary measure, they usually respond the same day. 

Just couple of days a guy pinged me saying that he has 2 different ACSs - but one is counted from different date


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> I had already posted on forum that ISCAH has faked us. If DIBp have informed them, they would have posted the news with screenshots. They lost their reputation anyways!! Felt sorry for all of us!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they have faked us, or even if they do this again, they still have good reputation , since in my opinion, Iscah is the only one who has given us many reliable predictions and analysis for free.


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

You are checking the wrong immitracker which is used for visa grants. You should check the 189 eoi tracker. 

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/sc189-visa-tracker-2017-2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aminn_524 said:


> If they have faked us, or even if they do this again, they still have good reputation , since in my opinion, Iscah is the only one who has given us many reliable predictions and analysis for free.


they copy almost of their data from the tracker anyhow...

you can analyze everything for free on the tracker, its also free.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2017 &gt;&gt;*



aminn_524 said:


> If they have faked us, or even if they do this again, they still have good reputation , since in my opinion, Iscah is the only one who has given us many reliable predictions and analysis for free.




They just copy the info and post on their fb page for free promotion. I already had a doubt when they claimed they were updated by DIBP. They guessed that DIBP will announce the date today so tried to be oversmart and became SmartA**


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi respect members,

I already apply PR with 65 points in EOD July 27 2017 , can I apply for student visa. is it effect my PR Visa .Please advice me


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

The only fair option for DIBP is to do double invites on 15th and 29th, else it could be worst thing a country like Australia can do their PR seekers especially to the old applicants. I hope they do some justice to the applicants. Delayed justice is denied justice always. Hope the delay won't deny us.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Iscah just published the DIBP email content in FB with the details of the DIBP official.


----------



## ansh_w (Oct 31, 2017)

meldney said:


> Iscah just published the DIBP email content in FB with the details of the DIBP official.


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1557405071012169&id=568690946550258&__tn__=*s*s-R

Official email from DIBP. We should receive invites during the day.


----------



## Gnearun (Oct 18, 2017)

Can we submit 190 for software engineer for Victoria for nomination? What will happen if we do that rather waiting to pick from EOI skillselect at their own? What would be possibilities or repercussions of doing that against what they mentioned on their website? Please advise.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

kiasuvivek said:


> Most probably should be 190 then




Which website is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

meldney said:


> Iscah just published the DIBP email content in FB with the details of the DIBP official.




Man DIBP tricked ISCAH too.

If the email got by ISCAH was authentic, then trust me mate they are really doing something bigger. Country have their own reputation so they won't fake it to their Registered agent unless their is something big happening at the last moment. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> They just copy the info and post on their fb page for free promotion. I already had a doubt when they claimed they were updated by DIBP. They guessed that DIBP will announce the date today so tried to be oversmart and became SmartA**
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really do not like to argue about how they generate their analysis, but I believe there is a difference between copying the data/info and collecting it. As they have always mentioned, they gather their data from online sources (like you mentioned tracker), and give prediction based on their experience. I understand most of us could follow trackers and official data published by DIBP, but the thing is there are many people who even do not know about the presence of tracker sources. So, I believe it is ok to collect the data from any sources and put it in only one place. This is what they are doing. I also doubt that they faked us to try to be smart, since it is so risky and could affect their reputation by giving such a misleading information. ( I am not sure about the last statement, maybe you are right, but still their website and FB page are the only sources that I check everyday. ) 

My thoughts only


----------



## Jonsnow1987 (Oct 6, 2017)

Wow good on Iscah, atleast they provided the proof!


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

No invitations on 8th also! 
What is happening! 
I guess we just have to be patient till we hear something from DIBP.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

1 invite is shown on immitracker for RegisteredNurse. 

If this is a genuine case, what I am scared is have fake EOIs been created for most of the occupation codes.


----------



## julligan (Oct 16, 2017)

*Invitation 189*

There is a messgae on ISCAH facebook page and twitter that the selection would be today November 8th according to DIBP. I also recieved that mnessage directly from SKILLSELECT. However, no invitations so far. I still do not understand why DIBP is so clsoed to applicants.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> 1 invite is shown on immitracker for RegisteredNurse.
> 
> If this is a genuine case, what I am scared is have fake EOIs been created for most of the occupation codes.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sorry, this was updated yesterday. May be someone got confused.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

julligan said:


> There is a messgae on ISCAH facebook page and twitter that the selection would be today November 8th according to DIBP. I also recieved that mnessage directly from SKILLSELECT. However, no invitations so far. I still do not understand why DIBP is so clsoed to applicants.



Can you update the email snap here...seems some serious technical issue. We will have an update tomorrow morning...even I have emailed SukillSelect.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm contemplating that they had some technical issues and decided to postpone to 15th and 29th.

This year is very strange. Am still keeping my hopes that I will get within this year.


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> I'm contemplating that they had some technical issues and decided to postpone to 15th and 29th.
> 
> This year is very strange. Am still keeping my hopes that I will get within this year.


Neither being too optimistic or pessimistic but its best to wait till tomorrow EOD...:roll:


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

I think we all should write a request to DIBP to do double invites on the next two rounds. Why we should take the pain of the technical glitches. If this is the condition, the one month backlog will take all of us to square one, many of us are waiting ages expecting an invite. A technical glitch cannot define or deny our future, i recommend those who are willing in this forum to write an official email request to DIBP on [email protected] to do double invites in coming next two rounds that's the only way to do fair justice to us.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

meldney said:


> I think we all should write a request to DIBP to do double invites on the next two rounds. Why we should take the pain of the technical glitches. If this is the condition, the one month backlog will take all of us to square one, many of us are waiting ages expecting an invite. A technical glitch cannot define or deny our future, i recommend those who are willing in this forum to write an official email request to DIBP on [email protected] to do double invites in coming next two rounds that's the only way to do fair justice to us.


Let's wait for tomorrow morning for an update. If they schedule it on 15th it definitely should be a double invite round.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Let's wait for tomorrow morning for an update. If they schedule it on 15th it definitely should be a double invite round.


But if they publish in the website as normal invites then they wont change and the heat will go after this month. Anyways I have decided to write and I am drafting it now. If many requests are gone, they will definitely consider it, after all we are just asking to be fair with us.


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

meldney said:


> I think we all should write a request to DIBP to do double invites on the next two rounds. Why we should take the pain of the technical glitches. If this is the condition, the one month backlog will take all of us to square one, many of us are waiting ages expecting an invite. A technical glitch cannot define or deny our future, i recommend those who are willing in this forum to write an official email request to DIBP on [email protected] to do double invites in coming next two rounds that's the only way to do fair justice to us.


I second your thoughts. I have been waiting eagerly for the last 6 months. Lot of plans regarding my studies and my future will depend on how fast I get the PR. There would be lots of others with their own scenarios. So if there's something we can do, lets do it.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

dnalost said:


> I second your thoughts. I have been waiting eagerly for the last 6 months. Lot of plans regarding my studies and my future will depend on how fast I get the PR. There would be lots of others with their own scenarios. So if there's something we can do, lets do it.


Thanks mate, I request other members in this forum to join. We are not doing anything wrong here, we are just seeking justice.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

dnalost said:


> I second your thoughts. I have been waiting eagerly for the last 6 months. Lot of plans regarding my studies and my future will depend on how fast I get the PR. There would be lots of others with their own scenarios. So if there's something we can do, lets do it.


TBH I'm not sure that having to read 1000 letters from people telling them to hold a double round will make any difference. They don't represent you. I'd be surprised if they *didn't* make the next round a double, but then again DIBP have surprised many people many times. Immigration policy and law can be heartless. This is unfair, but not hugley so (though it will certainly feel so for the individuals involved). Wait till you see a cap and cease


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

My thought is that the more the delay they cause the more invites go to 70+ pointers. Though it's understandable from DIBP's perspective, guys like me who have more technical experience and reaching the age limit might lose our chances.

Also, I believe that experienced people can add more value to Australian organizations, no offence meant to anyone. It's just my thought.


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

Good night to one and all! Sleep tight! Hope tomorrow morning you get things that you hoped for!


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

FFacs said:


> TBH I'm not sure that having to read 1000 letters from people telling them to hold a double round will make any difference. They don't represent you. I'd be surprised if they *didn't* make the next round a double, but then again DIBP have surprised many people many times. Immigration policy and law can be heartless. This is unfair, but not hugley so (though it will certainly feel so for the individuals involved). Wait till you see a cap and cease


Agreed. But 1000 emails were too way exaggerated, mate. The struggling and willing people in this forum will be less than 10% combined which can add upto 100 or 200, and as far as I know DIBP they are very responsive and take suggestions and considerations into account. I know cases where nomination issued to those who are eligible but lost points on unlucky factors like invitation delay and so losing points by age. They are heartless if anyone try to deceive on them.


----------



## julligan (Oct 16, 2017)

*Skillselect*

I just posted this on DIBP facebook page:

Hi DIBP, October 18th selection rounds as well as November selection rounds have not been released. Don´t you think we have the right as applicants to know at least what is happening? We take our immigration process very seriously. There are no updates, no information, nothing regarding the invitation process. Please be clear with applicants by informing us what's wrong with the selection rounds. If you are not conducting invitations this month, please let us know what we can expect and when. We are not asking for anything which is impossible to meet. Just let us know what's wrong with the selection process.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ansh_w said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1557405071012169&id=568690946550258&__tn__=*s*s-R
> 
> Official email from DIBP. We should receive invites during the day.


Content not available, have they removed it ??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

adithya77 said:


> Hi respect members,
> 
> I already apply PR with 65 points in EOD July 27 2017 , can I apply for student visa. is it effect my PR Visa .Please advice me


The visa which is granted later will override the visa issued earlier

It is risky if pr is granted first and student Visa later on, you will loose pr status

I think you can try to defer the course for next session and pr will be granted by that time

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> I had already posted on forum that ISCAH has faked us. If DIBp have informed them, they would have posted the news with screenshots. They lost their reputation anyways!! Felt sorry for all of us!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The visa journey is dark and full of surprises

Remember the above till grant

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> so its gonna be 4 weeks without rounds...
> 
> maybe they will move it to friday like they used to have it 18 months ago or so... lets see now..


I was expecting invite in round of friday 20th nov, 2015 but due to technical glitch it was rescheduled to Monday 23rd nov, 2015

I second your view, anything can happen, they can change the pattern

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

leoujjawal said:


> 1 invite is shown on immitracker for RegisteredNurse.
> 
> If this is a genuine case, what I am scared is have fake EOIs been created for most of the occupation codes.


the guy seem to have confused the tracker, it has been moved nov.


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

Guys

Did november 8 invitations round happened?

261313/65 points/eoi date - 20/Apr/2017

I didn't see any invite.. Did anyone got invite?

Thanks!


----------



## batra38383 (Oct 26, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Guys
> 
> Did november 8 invitations round happened?
> 
> ...


It has not happened yet !


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Reply of my query.


----------



## yuhejie6 (Nov 7, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Reply of my query.


I received the same response when I asked the question to the email address send Iscah invitation information. I guess we just have to wait but no sure how long it takes to rectify the problem....


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

ansh_w said:


> Official email from DIBP. We should receive invites during the day.





leoujjawal said:


> Reply of my query.



I will only believe something published on the official website. Technical Support Helpdesk replies are not as official as content published for everyone to see online.


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

yuhejie6 said:


> I received the same response when I asked the question to the email address send Iscah invitation information. I guess we just have to wait but no sure how long it takes to rectify the problem....


A proof that Technical Support Helpdesk replies are just a cut&paste brush off.

Wait (my username ) for content published online.


----------



## yuhejie6 (Nov 7, 2017)

Wait said:


> A proof that Technical Support Helpdesk replies are just a cut&paste brush off.
> 
> Wait (my username ) for content published online.


You raised a good point. I do not 100% trust on the information from technical support helpdesk because they did provide misleading information to Iscah last night. But if they are saying its the technical issue, I would rather believe it. It gives me some sort of comfort as it is not invitation/immigration root changes resulting in no invitation issued. But I need to raise the issue to someone else. My visa expires on 18th November, and I just can't take the risk for any invitation delay..


----------



## Chaudang277 (Nov 1, 2017)

They even do not respond the date of invitation round. They always blame on technical issue and never fix it. What can I do now,my visa will be expired on 17th Nov. but now still do not have any update


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

Ishe7ata said:


> Hi guys,
> Occupation Code: Mechanical Engineer - ANZSCO 233512
> DOE: 11 September 2017
> Points 65
> ...


With current DOE cut-off of Mar 23, with 65 points you have to wait approx 7-8 rounds.


----------



## mav7228 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi Guys i have submitted my 189 EOI on 
29th May 2017 for 261312 occupation 
with 65 points. 
I was expecting to receive an invitation in October but looks like for some reason the process has been slowed down.
I am confused if I should take PTE again to get extra 10 points. My visa expires in april. 
Can some please tell me if I have any chance of receiving an invitation before Feb or March 2018.


----------



## mav7228 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi Guys i have submitted my 189 EOI on 
29th May 2017 for 261312 occupation 
with 65 points. 
I was expecting to receive an invitation in October but looks like for some reason the process has been slowed down.
I am confused if I should take PTE again to get extra 10 points. My visa expires in april. 
Can some please tell me if I have any chance of receiving an invitation before Feb or March 2018.:confused2:


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Reply of my query.


THis is good, at least we know that they intended to have the round yesterday and its also a confirmation of what ISCAH was saying. So, just hold on tight for may be one or more weeks.


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi experts,need help ...my passport (indian) is about to expire in 6 months so I am planning to renew it..could please tell me 1. do I need to do ACs again with my new passport number .2. if I change my passport number in EOI does it change my EOI submitted date..3.Eoi will have different passport number and ACs and PTe results will have different number does it creates any issue while lodging visa..


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Struggle12 said:


> Hi experts,need help ...my passport (indian) is about to expire in 6 months so I am planning to renew it..could please tell me 1. do I need to do ACs again with my new passport number .2. if I change my passport number in EOI does it change my EOI submitted date..3.Eoi will have different passport number and ACs and PTe results will have different number does it creates any issue while lodging visa..


Per my understanding EOI date only changes when the score changes. You can have different passport numbers on ACS, PTE & EOI as with new passport the validity changes and also you you'll have the old passport number added in the new one giving you a paper trail.

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

yuhejie6 said:


> You raised a good point. I do not 100% trust on the information from technical support helpdesk


As I said, only trust what is published online on their official website for everyone to see.


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

I see nothing wrong with emailing them and voicing your opinion about the ambiguity of the situation. Everything should be published on their website (glitch, delay, results, no rounds....etc). But don't rely on the reply you receive, only trust what's published online.

DIBP should be pro-active in keeping us informed.


----------



## muntasirbuet (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi....It's 8th November today...still skill select is showing current invitation as 4th October.....why they are delaying in publishing result? any idea please.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Skill Select November rounds update –

DIBP were expected to hold a skill select round last night leading up to the 8th November. It did not happen and DIBP have advised the following ..

Thank you for your enquiry.

Due technical issues the round did not run on 8 Nov. We are anticipating running the round as soon as the issue is rectified. For this, we cannot provide a timeframe.

Should you receive an invitation in the round, you will be notified by email to the registered email address in your EOI.

Information regarding the invitation round run on 18 October will be made available on the Departments website in shortly.


----------



## Neha_India (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello Sultan

This is bit a diversion, but I could find an exact thread discussing regarding my question. I heard about you a lot on the expat forum and hence asking for your help.

I am being sponsored by my employer via 186. Now, employer has already filled the nomination application and sent me the nomination TRN to apply for the 186 visa from my own immi account.

I filled the application form but now while submitting it is asking for the payment details.

I am not sure whose payment details I shall key in. It never said on the payment page that key in the employer's payment details as it is a employer nominated. 

Please help!


----------



## niteshgupta120 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick Question. My experience as ICT Business analyst starts from Aug 2009 till present which is 8+ years but as per ACS Skill Assessment experience after Aug 2011 are appropriate as skilled level.

ACS Assesment:

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Technology (Information Technology) from Kurukshetra University completed
June 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
computing.

The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 08/09 - 03/12 (2yrs 7mths)
Position: Junior Business Analyst
Employer: Zscaler Softech India Pvt Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 04/12 - 07/16 (4yrs 3mths)
Position: Advisory Software Specialist
Employer: IBM Global Service Pte Ltd
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 07/16 - 11/16 (0yrs 4mths)
Position: Account Executive
Employer: Microsoft Operations Pte Ltd
Country: SINGAPORE


Given above are the details so when filling EOI should I put all of the experience as Valid or just Anything after 2011 as valid?

Looking forward to hearing from you guys


----------



## asureshbabu06 (Oct 20, 2017)

niteshgupta120 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick Question. My experience as ICT Business analyst starts from Aug 2009 till present which is 8+ years but as per ACS Skill Assessment experience after Aug 2011 are appropriate as skilled level.
> 
> ...


Hi Gupta,

Congrats for your positive assessment. As per your ACS report, experience from September 2011 is considered as relevant experience. When filing EOI, experience prior to September 2011 should be selected as non relevant. From September 2011, select as relevant experience.

All the best.


----------



## niteshgupta120 (Sep 19, 2017)

asureshbabu06 said:


> Hi Gupta,
> 
> Congrats for your positive assessment. As per your ACS report, experience from September 2011 is considered as relevant experience. When filing EOI, experience prior to September 2011 should be selected as non relevant. From September 2011, select as relevant experience.
> 
> All the best.


Hi Suresh Thanks. Thats what I was afraid of. Now I m stuck with 65 points where as DIBP is processing on 70 Points


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Hello,
Yes, the system integrity is being questioned and no good news has come this financial year. Even though there are several seats available I would strongly suggest to start prepping for the worst. If I was you I would start at least prepping for the exam again and not worry about giving it. You can book a day in advance by paying 20 percent extra. Just gives you a Plan B.

Regards,
Kunal


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> Just an hunch, The further they delay the next invitation round, the lesser the movement will be for 261313 65 pointers. It can even reduce to less than 5 days as backlogs for newer 70+ pointers will increase. Brace yourself 261313 65 pointers !!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I have given up and getting back into giving my PTE, some say this is a strategic move by DIBP may increase the overall points and if you think about it DIBP having 2 rounds instead of three in a month is still legit, Just saying. DIBP has not given any official statement we can not completely trust ISCAH source.:noidea:


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

mav7228 said:


> Hi Guys i have submitted my 189 EOI on
> 29th May 2017 for 261312 occupation
> with 65 points.
> I was expecting to receive an invitation in October but looks like for some reason the process has been slowed down.
> ...


I would suggest to take PTE if you have a chance to increase your score....
Seeing the current scenario.. Technical issue, backlog of 65 pointers and 75/70 pointers applications increasing beacuse of delay...
It would be better to take any oppurtunity rather than wait/guess and then act at last moment.

My EOI is 09 May, but even i am thinking of PTE now to increase my score.


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I have given up and getting back into giving my PTE, some say this is a strategic move by DIBP may increase the overall points and if you think about it DIBP having 2 rounds instead of three in a month is still legit, Just saying. DIBP has not given any official statement we can not completely trust ISCAH source.:noidea:


Come on guys.

ISCAH is like me and you, they just email [email protected] and get the same canned replies.

Believe it when you see it published online on the DIBP's portal.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Wait said:


> Come on guys.
> 
> ISCAH is like me and you, they just email [email protected] and get the same canned replies.
> 
> Believe it when you see it published online on the DIBP's portal.


Yea they are legends for keeping us up to date, But then what do you do, it's been 3 whole weeks since last round and 5 weeks since DIBP updated their website. That DIBP page is bookmarked it gets opened 20 times a day. Nobody knows what the hell is going on and sadly even experts are not making statements because all of them have been wrong this financial year.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

kbangia said:


> Yea they are legends for keeping us up to date, But then what do you do, it's been 3 whole weeks since last round and 5 weeks since DIBP updated their website. That DIBP page is bookmarked it gets opened 20 times a day. Nobody knows what the hell is going on and sadly even experts are not making statements because all of them have been wrong this financial year.




Any delay will just hamper low pointers expecting an invite. I don't think, now they will run the rounds anytime this week. What best we can hope is 15th sees an invitation with double invites.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ngenhit said:


> That's it then. I am pushing a 500$ down the drain tomorrow early morning. So I will not lose my active assessment even if the new one is rejected yeah?.


Although it is perfectly valid to hold more than one assessment, why would you want to do that and spend 500 AUD? Looking at your signature, you should get invited very soon (could also be immediately in the upcoming round).


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Struggle12 said:


> Hi experts,need help ...my passport (indian) is about to expire in 6 months so I am planning to renew it..could please tell me 1. do I need to do ACs again with my new passport number .2. if I change my passport number in EOI does it change my EOI submitted date..3.Eoi will have different passport number and ACs and PTe results will have different number does it creates any issue while lodging visa..


No problems due to a different passport. I had my IELTS and ACS with an older passport, visa application and one PCC with a newer passport.

You don't have to re-do anything (PTE, ACS, PCC, medicals, etc).

No, DOE will not change in this case.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Any delay will just hamper low pointers expecting an invite. I don't think, now they will run the rounds anytime this week. What best we can hope is 15th sees an invitation with double invites.


With the current trend 
1. Looks like it will be evenly spread year ( not like last year) with my math they can go about 2600 ish seats every month.
2. September was 3500 round
3. With that, we can assume they might stick to the average which gives us 1000 ish seats. 

Meanwhile, this is contradictory whether or not it will be a big round, the facts point out that it won't be. 

Again, I am not saying anything. I would only say don't look at trends, this year is not like the others. Stop hoping and start prepping if you low on points.


----------



## mav7228 (Feb 23, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> I would suggest to take PTE if you have a chance to increase your score....
> Seeing the current scenario.. Technical issue, backlog of 65 pointers and 75/70 pointers applications increasing beacuse of delay...
> It would be better to take any oppurtunity rather than wait/guess and then act at last moment.
> 
> My EOI is 09 May, but even i am thinking of PTE now to increase my score.


Thanks for your input. I am thinking of booking the exam asap as there is no point in waiting. It is really frustrating that there is no response from DIBP. It sucks the way DIBP is handling everything atleast they should update people about the happenings. Dealing with DIBP is like dealing with a rock wall where you won't get anything but frustration.


----------



## ad_g (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi,

EOI filed on 07/07/2017.. 189 - 65 points. ANZSCO - 233512.

When can I expect the invite?


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> Any delay will just hamper low pointers expecting an invite. I don't think, now they will run the rounds anytime this week. What best we can hope is 15th sees an invitation with double invites.


I wish if they do send double invites next week! It would benefit hundreds of people waiting for ITA.

Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## TryingforPR (Nov 8, 2017)

*Adding partner Skills after submitting EOI*

Hi All,

Please help me with a query that i have been struggling to find answer for.

I have submitted my EOI on 21st October with 65 points for 261111 code.
However, i have recently found that the required points have been increased from 65 to 70 for ICT business analysts.

I have a working partner whose skills we havent submitted as we were under the impression that 65 points would be sufficient.

Can we submit my partners skills for ACS now and wait until we get the ACS assessment.

When i have submitted my ACS, i havent given the partner skills details. Will that be a problem.
Kindly help.


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

TryingforPR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help me with a query that i have been struggling to find answer for.
> 
> ...


You can get your partner's skills assessed now and after positive assessment you can add the same in your EOI.
However your DOE will change after your points change, so you should get the assessment done at the earliest.
Also the assessment agencies like ACS are taking more time nowadays for assessment. 
You can also try to improve your points by trying to get 20 points for English as well.
I was in the similar situation and got my points increased by getting partner's skills assessed and later on adding to the EOI.

I hope this answers your query.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> I wish if they do send double invites next week! It would benefit hundreds of people waiting for ITA.
> 
> Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


Yes double invites will solve all problems. They can solve all concern with one update in their website that they will do the double invites in next rounds in Nov. This is just irritating everyone who trusted in their system. Ironically, its a 1st world country is doing this to people with no concern or compassion.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

meldney said:


> Yes double invites will solve all problems. They can solve all concern with one update in their website that they will do the double invites in next rounds in Nov. This is just irritating everyone who trusted in their system. Ironically, its a 1st world country is doing this to people with no concern or compassion.


I see the irony. Their systems have been compromised and this is more in the first world country than any other. Take US for example, just hope they compensate us well.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Another speculation - The technical glitch is due to a potential hack on their systems.


----------



## TryingforPR (Nov 8, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> You can get your partner's skills assessed now and after positive assessment you can add the same in your EOI.
> However your DOE will change after your points change, so you should get the assessment done at the earliest.
> Also the assessment agencies like ACS are taking more time nowadays for assessment.
> You can also try to improve your points by trying to get 20 points for English as well.
> ...




Thank you very much for your reply.

When I have submitted ACS, I remember i have mentioned "none" for partner skills.
I am worried if that will be a problem for my partners skill assessment.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I see the irony. Their systems have been compromised and this is more in the first world country than any other. Take US for example, just hope they compensate us well.


US systems were messed up ever since of its inception and they want it that way to act like a big daddy. But Australia was different with their precision and benevolence to the people believing in their system. Australian policies were far better than US in humanitarian and social conscience. Too soon to judge, lets see what they are up to.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

Ku_ said:


> Skill Select November rounds update –
> 
> DIBP were expected to hold a skill select round last night leading up to the 8th November. It did not happen and DIBP have advised the following ..
> 
> ...


I am hoping they run it this week so that few 65 pointers get invited before 70 pointers take up those.

Already my age is 38+ and standing at 65 points. In November 2018 I might loose another 5 points  .

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

TryingforPR said:


> Thank you very much for your reply.
> 
> When I have submitted ACS, I remember i have mentioned "none" for partner skills.
> I am worried if that will be a problem for my partners skill assessment.


ACS doesn't ask for partner's skills.
I guess you are confusing ACS with EOI.
While applying for EOI, it asks if you are claiming points for partner's skills.
You must have selected no there.
However you can update it at later stage after getting your partner's skills assessed and getting their English score.
You need to update both assessment details and English score in case you are claiming partner's points.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Most searched word for meaning in this week in Google is "Shortly"


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> I am hoping they run it this week so that few 65 pointers get invited before 70 pointers take up those.
> 
> Already my age is 38+ and standing at 65 points. In November 2018 I might loose another 5 points  .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I hope and think you will get an invite in this fiscal year.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

meldney said:


> Most searched word for meaning in this week in Google is "Shortly"


Hahaha... This word has a different meaning when DIBP uses it


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

meldney said:


> US systems were messed up ever since of its inception and they want it that way to act like a big daddy. But Australia was different with their precision and benevolence to the people believing in their system. Australian policies were far better than US in humanitarian and social conscience. Too soon to judge, lets see what they are up to.


I cannot disagree with that but obviously giving some sort of information and not being pro-active just shows how they lack empathy. I assume this has never happened before and since it has happened letting everyone know should be their first priority. I mean stop using generic words, be specific in your emails. No calls are answered. All of us who have our current visa expiring and have waited for long are freaking out. I myself have not got sound sleep because my visa is expiring in a month and have literally no time to ace PTE. It has put me into a rather stressful time. Just hoping to hear some good news now.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

meldney said:


> Most searched word for meaning in this week in Google is "Shortly"


I think if they aimed to publish the Oct results shortly, there was no need to inform and tell us. They posted that message since they knew it would take time.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> I hope and think you will get an invite in this fiscal year.


Thanks Aminm, words like yours help in keeping the hope up.

Everyone,
My current age is 38 years and 1 month.

Will my points get reduced in October 2018 or October 2019?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Thanks Aminm, words like yours help in keeping the hope up.
> 
> Everyone,
> My current age is 38 years and 1 month.
> ...


I think it would be Oct 2019.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Hahaha... This word has a different meaning when DIBP uses it


Exactly, we should ask for the copy of their dictionary :heh:


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi experts, I've been in Australia for 1 year now so currently I'm waiting for my invitation to apply on shore.

Since I've been in Australia for more than 1 year, do I need to do police check in Australia? Or police check is only needed for foreign countries that I stayed during the last 10 years ?

Thanks


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

tonhudung said:


> Hi experts, I've been in Australia for 1 year now so currently I'm waiting for my invitation to apply on shore.
> 
> Since I've been in Australia for more than 1 year, do I need to do police check in Australia? Or police check is only needed for foreign countries that I stayed during the last 10 years ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you do.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

My thought says the next round will happen now as scheduled on 22nd, with 8th Nov limits included on 22nd. This issue of theirs even fixed this week will not lead to a new round this week.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> My thought says the next round will happen now as scheduled on 22nd, with 8th Nov limits included on 22nd. This issue of theirs even fixed this week will not lead to a new round this week.



I am sure you are talking 15th Nov not 22nd.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

kbangia said:


> I cannot disagree with that but obviously giving some sort of information and not being pro-active just shows how they lack empathy. I assume this has never happened before and since it has happened letting everyone know should be their first priority. I mean stop using generic words, be specific in your emails. No calls are answered. All of us who have our current visa expiring and have waited for long are freaking out. I myself have not got sound sleep because my visa is expiring in a month and have literally no time to ace PTE. It has put me into a rather stressful time. Just hoping to hear some good news now.


I sympathise with your situation, but I think you over-estimate the resources behind SkillSelect. I would hazard that the vast majority of IT staff are outsourced and STRICTLY back office. I would guess there are probably a handful of admin workers in-house who perform routine tasks, who are now assigned with business impact. I doubt they have the time to answer all the calls that must be coming in. As there are 1250 invites per round, and those in 3 rounds will feel they are affected, even if only 10% call up, that would swamp the ability to field the calls. I doubt they have 3 FTE just sat there waiting for this kind of incident.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Also worth noting is that last year had a bunch of problems too. The round of 26th July didn't happen. They just completely missed it. The following round had double invites, two round later had triple, for no obvious reason. That round of 31st Aug was 24 hours late. The round for 7th Dec didn't happen for a bunch of skills, the round after was triple. And so it goes on. Those double and triple invite rounds caused massive problems because precisely 8 weeks later the rounds were flooded with second invites, so the clock moved backwards. 

This year is, sadly, just another year. So, to all those waiting I would say: if you get a chance (a 190, for instance), seize it; if you can earn extra points, do so. Respect the system, keep it fair and honest, but recognise that you will need to be proactive. The system is designed to be fair, but sometimes there are "unavoidable" events that can cause problems.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

austaspirant said:


> I am sure you are talking 15th Nov not 22nd.


They had 2 dates for November rounds in their notebook. 8th and 22nd as per the emails few of us have received along with ISCAH.

If due to any reason 8th doesn't happen. Compensating it with a round (with same invite numbers) on 15th seems unrealistic to me. As they are facing technical issues, I doubt it will get rectified any sooner (This is potentially the reason for no result update of 18th Oct round as well)

The only round in Nov I can see is on 22nd Nov which would include 8th Nov invite count as well. 

This is my thought process. Hope to see the best. I am a 65 pointer waiting for my 2nd and last invite in 2613* category.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> They had 2 dates for November rounds in their notebook. 8th and 22nd as per the emails few of us have received along with ISCAH.
> 
> If due to any reason 8th doesn't happen. Compensating it with a round (with same invite numbers) on 15th seems unrealistic to me. As they are facing technical issues, I doubt it will get rectified any sooner (This is potentially the reason for no result update of 18th Oct round as well)
> 
> ...


Apologies in upfront if I am wrong.

DIBP avoid 3 invite per month:- No one yet knows the reason why they didn't invite on Nov 1st. First we thought, may be they are trying push for 2 invites per month and they decided not to invite on 1st.

DIBP deliberate try to maintain 2 invite per month:-And now they didn't invite on 8th as well, and they says technical glitch. Is that a deliberate technical glitch, if they invite on 8th, on January 2018 will have 3 rounds and they have to play around again. So if they do the invite on 15th and 29th, then till the end of this FY, every month will have only 2 rounds on invite. 

Real technical glitch:- if it was a genuine technical glitch on Nov 1st, then we can conclude a double invite on 15th and 29th.
if it was a genuine technical glitch on Nov 8th, then a double invite on 22nd, or a random single invite on this week and a single on 22nd.
if it was a genuine technical glitch on Nov 1st and 8th, then a double invite on 15th and 29th, or a triple invite on 22nd.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

meldney said:


> Apologies in upfront if I am wrong.
> 
> DIBP avoid 3 invite per month:- No one yet knows the reason why they didn't invite on Nov 1st. First we thought, may be they are trying push for 2 invites per month and they decided not to invite on 1st.
> 
> ...


Let's hope the 8th Nov round happens sometime today/tomorrow.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

meldney said:


> Apologies in upfront if I am wrong.
> 
> DIBP avoid 3 invite per month:- No one yet knows the reason why they didn't invite on Nov 1st. First we thought, may be they are trying push for 2 invites per month and they decided not to invite on 1st.
> 
> ...


Obviously, there is a real problem in the system because they have not released any 18 th October results. I see you have worked it out pretty well, Yea 2 invites for a month is fine but they would have released it by now. They were having new system tests on last weekend and there was no significant difference. All of us believe now there will be no round on the 15 as well now.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Also worth noting is that last year had a bunch of problems too. The round of 26th July didn't happen. They just completely missed it. The following round had double invites, two round later had triple, for no obvious reason. That round of 31st Aug was 24 hours late. The round for 7th Dec didn't happen for a bunch of skills, the round after was triple. And so it goes on. Those double and triple invite rounds caused massive problems because precisely 8 weeks later the rounds were flooded with second invites, so the clock moved backwards.
> 
> This year is, sadly, just another year. So, to all those waiting I would say: if you get a chance (a 190, for instance), seize it; if you can earn extra points, do so. Respect the system, keep it fair and honest, but recognise that you will need to be proactive. The system is designed to be fair, but sometimes there are "unavoidable" events that can cause problems.



If you mean 26th July 2017 - The rounds did happen. The results were updated post the round dates. In July 2016 (Round dates were - 6th and 20th July)
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/26-july-2017-round-results.aspx

Not sure if 31st August had a round in 2016 or 2017. Maybe you are referring to round dated in 2015 or before. When did this happen that they invited 24 hrs late?


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

kbangia said:


> Obviously, there is a real problem in the system because they have not released any 18 th October results. I see you have worked it out pretty well, Yea 2 invites for a month is fine but they would have released it by now. They were having new system tests on last weekend and there was no significant difference. All of us believe now there will be no round on the 15 as well now.



One thing I have noticed - The 18th Oct results would be on the below link.
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-October-2017-Round-Results.aspx

All the previous times I have created the link before any round results were officially published, It used to show me a blank page with an error "UNAUTHORIZED". I interpreted this as WIP of the webpage which would get published.

Not sure but for, 18th Oct, it redirects me to a generic page "Page not Found". I assume, no work is getting done for 18th Oct results to be published any soon.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Obviously, there is a real problem in the system because they have not released any 18 th October results. I see you have worked it out pretty well, Yea 2 invites for a month is fine but they would have released it by now. They were having new system tests on last weekend and there was no significant difference. All of us believe now there will be no round on the 15 as well now.


yes, more chances are for the real glitch. That could be the reason the results of Oct 18th are not out yet. If it was real, then its good for us all. If they were just playing around us to keep up with 2 invites, then its will be really bad for us.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> One thing I have noticed - The 18th Oct results would be on the below link.
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-October-2017-Round-Results.aspx
> 
> All the previous times I have created the link before any round results were officially published, It used to show me a blank page with an error "UNAUTHORIZED". I interpreted this as WIP of the webpage which would get published.
> ...


You are a smart ass huh, you were chasing the page yet to be created ha ha ha, that was an awesome trick.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> One thing I have noticed - The 18th Oct results would be on the below link.
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-October-2017-Round-Results.aspx
> 
> All the previous times I have created the link before any round results were officially published, It used to show me a blank page with an error "UNAUTHORIZED". I interpreted this as WIP of the webpage which would get published.
> ...


Good analysis mate, I think you maybe correct on that. I dont know why they wouldn't upload the result, literally that has nothing to do with anything. They did have a full round there but doubt it was 1250, I am almost 90 percent certain it was 1000 just like the previous one.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> If you mean 26th July 2017 - The rounds did happen. The results were updated post the round dates. In July 2016 (Round dates were - 6th and 20th July)
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/26-july-2017-round-results.aspx
> 
> Not sure if 31st August had a round in 2016 or 2017. Maybe you are referring to round dated in 2015 or before. When did this happen that they invited 24 hrs late?


Sorry, you're right. I meant 20th July 2016, and for pro-rata. There were no pro-rata invites in that round.

And for the 31st August round I did indeed mean at midnight 31/8 - 1/9 was shifted back to midnight 1/9 - 2/9 (i.e. 24 hours late). So the round of 1/9 occurred 2/9.

Sorry I wasn't clear.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

kbangia said:


> Good analysis mate, I think you maybe correct on that. I dont know why they wouldn't upload the result, literally that has nothing to do with anything. They did have a full round there but doubt it was 1250, I am almost 90 percent certain it was 1000 just like the previous one.


Yes, I think he is correct on that. As I recall, we did this trick for July rounds. They created the pages on 2th August, and published them on 3th. 

July pages


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> kbangia said:
> 
> 
> > Good analysis mate, I think you maybe correct on that. I dont know why they wouldn't upload the result, literally that has nothing to do with anything. They did have a full round there but doubt it was 1250, I am almost 90 percent certain it was 1000 just like the previous one.
> ...


This proves, they have not created the page for 18th Oct even. It's not a technical issue. To me it seems their key resource has left.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> This proves, they have not created the page for 18th Oct even. It's not a technical issue. To me it seems their key resource has left.


Not sure how you arrived at that. What it means is there *is* a page there but it hasn't been published. What that page contains is anybody's guess. It might be 100% complete, it might be a placeholder, it might be a rude drawing.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Not sure how you arrived at that. What it means is there *is* a page there but it hasn't been published. What that page contains is anybody's guess. It might be 100% complete, it might be a placeholder, it might be a rude drawing.


I have noticed this as well. They almost always have an UNAUTHORIZED page on the respective link atleast a few hours before the results are done.

I guess there is some workflow: someone would draft the page, send it for review to another person and then it gets published.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

ngenhit said:


> I have noticed this as well. They almost always have an UNAUTHORIZED page on the respective link atleast a few hours before the results are done.
> 
> I guess there is some workflow: someone would draft the page, send it for review to another person and then it gets published.


To my understanding, they have not yet started working on the results of 18th Oct page. Let's just see if tonight the 8th Nov round happens or not. I am hoping against hope.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> To my understanding, they have not yet started working on the results of 18th Oct page. Let's just see if tonight the 8th Nov round happens or not. I am hoping against hope.



Like FFacs told,


Rounds have happened before, without the results of the previous round published, many times.


Rounds have happened on days other than Wednesdays as well, many times.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

hello everyone,

can i calm partner skill point with EA assments with no work experience


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> Like FFacs told,
> 
> 
> Rounds have happened before, without the results of the previous round published, many times.
> ...




Don't be too much optimistic mate. They are not gonna do anything unless they announce officially. This time and this year is totally different than ever. What they are doing is totally out of our imagination and even the lots of migration agents have been shocked. They know what they are doing so just wait until they announce officially. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> Don't be too much optimistic mate. They are not gonna do anything unless they announce officially. This time and this year is totally different than ever. What they are doing is totally out of our imagination and even the lots of migration agents have been shocked. They know what they are doing so just wait until they announce officially.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not being optimistic.

I merely stated what I have seen over the last two years. I did not start this journey just recently mate. And, yeah they have done things without announcing before as well.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> I am not being optimistic.
> 
> I merely stated what I have seen over the last two years. I did not start this journey just recently mate. And, yeah they have done things without announcing before as well.




I hope you're right and they do it tonight or day after tomorrow , but the way all the invitations caps getting decreased every months and suddenly changing the patterns of 3 round to 2 ,for Nov and not even fixed yet, is the scaring thing mate. Let's face it peacefully and wait for the announcement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

ngenhit said:


> I am not being optimistic.
> 
> I merely stated what I have seen over the last two years. I did not start this journey just recently mate. And, yeah they have done things without announcing before as well.


Agreed. If you check the previous threads ( previous years), you'll see that most of these conversations had been done too, some people were optimistic, and some had different views. Most of these issues have happened before, and people started talking about the same things that now members of these forums do. whenever, there was a delay, people thought there is something going on with DIBP. But, I believe the main things that have been changed during the past years are : points, waiting time and occupation codes.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Agreed. If you check the previous threads ( previous years), you'll see that most of these conversations had been done too, some people were optimistic, and some had different views. Most of these issues had happened before, and people started talking about the same things that now members of these forums do. whenever, there was a delay, people thought there is something going on with DIBP. But, I believe the main things that have been changes during the past years are : points, waiting time and occupation codes.




You smashed it bro

They are increasing the waiting time by doing this act: They are just making it more competitive and letting people to suffer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> You smashed it bro
> 
> They are increasing the waiting time by doing this act: They are just making it more competitive and letting people to suffer.
> 
> ...


You might be correct bro, but there is a question to answer: "why do they want to increase the points and waiting time? and make the process more competitive?

Pro-rata occupations are already competitive due to tremendous number of applicants and PTE , and if they decide to increase the points again, that might affect the temporary and student visas since more people will change their path.

Non pro-rata occupations do not even fulfill their total quotas.

If you think they like to see people suffering, that is another thing that should be answered by them.


----------



## ishaan.gread (Sep 7, 2017)

*Invitations are coming*

Invitations are on way. 

check EOI


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

ishaan.gread said:


> Invitations are on way.
> 
> check EOI


Is the round happening.


----------



## ishaan.gread (Sep 7, 2017)

Yes. 

Received invitation just now.


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

st_141 said:


> Is the round happening.


No mails till now.
Can any one confirm on invitations being sent today?


----------



## gopeshbhutani (Sep 3, 2017)

Got Invite


----------



## riteshsoni82 (Jul 12, 2017)

Nothing as of now

Points: 65
Code: 2613
DOE: 20/04/2017


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

gopeshbhutani said:


> Got Invite


What is the score and code of occupation?


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hi Guys

Whoever gets invite please mention along with ur Anezcode,points and Eoi date

Regards,
bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

riteshsoni82 said:


> Nothing as of now
> 
> Points: 65
> Code: 2613
> DOE: 20/04/2017


Oh very bad..Not even 5 days movement for 2613,pointers 65 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaudang277 (Nov 1, 2017)

Yes. I got it
70 points. Civil Engineering. Submitted 19th Oct


----------



## ishaan.gread (Sep 7, 2017)

261313
points 70 

EOI oct 22nd


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

GOT THE INVITE YIPEE!!!

26th July 2 PM EOI!


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2017 &gt;&gt;*

Either the invitations are sending very slowly or invitations cap has declined once again to 1000 per round. I can't believe what's going on!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> GOT THE INVITE YIPEE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 26th July 2 PM EOI!




What's your occupation and DOE bro??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> GOT THE INVITE YIPEE!!!
> 
> 26th July 2 PM EOI!


Congrats!! 

What score and jobcode?

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

hamsa00 said:


> congrats!!
> 
> What score and jobcode?
> 
> Sent from my alpha using tapatalk




2611 ba/sa


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

ngenhit said:


> It is there on my signature!
> 
> 2611 BA/SA


Congrats


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

ishaan.gread said:


> 261313
> points 70
> 
> EOI oct 22nd


Congrats bro


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Any 65 pointer for 2613 got invite please update here

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

Congratulations to all those who received invites today.. and to those who haven't.. cheer up guyd DIBP is functional n they r sending out invitations..

Any one from 261313 have received invites? Plz let us know your score n DOE.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Any 70 pointers for 2613 got invite in today's round?


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

Any accountant got invited. I have 75 points ans DOE 21st September and no invite.


----------



## PKM1 (Feb 4, 2017)

@Pawan.Chitta
What is your EOI Date ?


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

PKM1 said:


> @Pawan.Chitta
> What is your EOI Date ?


EOI date is 31st Oct 2017


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

pawan.chitta said:


> EOI date is 31st Oct 2017


Hi Pawan,

What's ur code and points?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jaswanthjasu (Jan 18, 2015)

guys, got the invitation today..just now..a few minutes ago..got the mail and updated in EOI application too..


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

pawan.chitta said:


> EOI date is 31st Oct 2017


You got 70 points? and no invite?


----------



## gopeshbhutani (Sep 3, 2017)

pawan.chitta said:


> What is the score and code of occupation?


261313 , 70 points , EOI submitted 20/10/2017


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> You got 70 points? and no invite?


Code:261313
Points:70
DOE:31/10/2017
No invite till now


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Any non pro-rata occupation who got an invite. this is ridiculous. Nothing yet.


----------



## PKM1 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks like 261313 have not moved to 65 points. This round is disappointing.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

pawan.chitta said:


> Code:261313
> Points:70
> DOE:31/10/2017
> No invite till now


How is it possible? you should have received it by now, we should see at least 13 days movement for 70 pointers


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

65 pointer .... 11.03 no 2nd invite...2613*...any 65 pointer with invite...pls update...


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

PKM1 said:


> Looks like 261313 have not moved to 65 points. This round is disappointing.


Even there is no good movement for 70 pointers for this code, DOE 31 OCt with 70 points has not received it yet


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> How is it possible? you should have received it by now, we should see 13 days movement for 70 pointers


No update on Skillselect portal and also no mails till now 
wat is the last DOE for 70 pointers this round


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Yeah even I didn't got. 261313 . Eoi date of effect 31st October with 70 points.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Are they sending manually, the invites are ridiculously slow.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Congratulations to everyone who received their invite!

I logged my EOI today, November 8th with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190.
Anzco code: 312212

Does anyone have any idea when I could expect invite? 

Thanks


----------



## PKM1 (Feb 4, 2017)

pawan.chitta said:


> No update on Skillselect portal and also no mails till now
> wat is the last DOE for 70 pointers this round


Some one updated as "20th Oct"


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

sam99a said:


> Yeah even I didn't got. 261313 . Eoi date of effect 31st October with 70 points.


This is really strange and has nothing to do with the delayed round. Maybe they have not sent all invitations yet which is not possible in my opinion, or they have decreased the cap.


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

Any Accountants invited today.


----------



## PKM1 (Feb 4, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> This is really strange and has nothing to do with the delayed round. Maybe they have not sent all invitations yet, which is not possible in my opinion.


@aminn_524 
Why your Grant is delayed? Have you submitted all documents?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> This is really strange and has nothing to do with the delayed round. Maybe they have not sent all invitations yet, which is not possible in my opinion.


Oh believe me, anything's possible with this process.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

I suspect that overall limit has been reduced from 1250..to 950 or something like that....this is the reason
...even 70 pointers did not clear..for 2613*


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

Got Invitation.


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah even I didn't got. 261313 . Eoi date of effect 31st October with 70 points.
> ...



If 70 pointer back log gets build up today then it's really bad news for 65 pointers. Can't believe things have changed so fast this year.


----------



## PKM1 (Feb 4, 2017)

st_141 said:


> Any Accountants invited today.



No Updates on Accountants


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

st_141 said:


> Any Accountants invited today.


As per the tracker, one accountant with 75 points got invited.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Got Invitation.



Your DoE and occupation code.


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Got Invitation.


Congratulations buddy. What's your score.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Your DoE and occupation code.



Oct 19th and 261313 (Software)


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Your DoE and occupation code.
> ...


Congrats mate.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Oct 19th and 261313 (Software)


congrats buddy


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah even I didn't got. 261313 . Eoi date of effect 31st October with 70 points.
> ...


I have an instinct...too...manually its not possible...the cap has been reduced to 750...


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

sam99a said:


> Congrats mate.



Thanks.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> I have an instinct...too...manually its not possible...the cap has been reduced to 750...


If this has happened, it is party time for 489 applicants.


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Ok then. Time to go back to sleep I guess. So for 261313 it seems no one with 65 points had gotten an invite and the last 70 pointer who got an invite has the DoE 22nd October. Which means a back log of 17 days at least is still there for 70 pointers. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Thanks.


Received invite today - EOI date 27th Oct , points 75.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

This is worse than i thought. literally nothing!


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

sujitswaroop said:


> Received invite today - EOI date 27th Oct , points 75.


Congrats mate


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

prakash.aluru said:


> Congratulations buddy. What's your score.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


70 and OCT 19th DOE


----------



## jaswanthjasu (Jan 18, 2015)

couldn't find my earlier post..Received the invite a while ago.

2613
DOE: 19th Oct
75 points


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> I have an instinct...too...manually its not possible...the cap has been reduced to 750...


You are forgetting the fact that this was a delayed round. Possibly a single quota normal round.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Nightmare for non- pros!! Better they announce everything very clearly rather than doing this silly act of points game!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Anyone from 2339 got invited?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

Dear |Friends

Got invitation


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

ngenhit said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > I have an instinct...too...manually its not possible...the cap has been reduced to 750...
> ...


What do you mean single quota...what have they invited for 2613*.... 7 or 8 days of 70 pointers...that would be hardly....100 out of the 310 per round quota.


----------



## hope1092 (Oct 13, 2017)

Any non pro? ....


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

hope1092 said:


> Any non pro? ....


nothing yet. what a nightmare. What are you waiting for, Points?


----------



## hope1092 (Oct 13, 2017)

kbangia said:


> hope1092 said:
> 
> 
> > Any non pro? ....
> ...


60... I didn't expect I will get invitation tonight, but want to know the movement....


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

hope1092 said:


> 60... I didn't expect I will get invitation tonight, but want to know the movement....


I m 65 first week october, nothing.  thinking there will be a backlog for 70 now.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Finally got invite guys!!
Good Luck to those mates who are waiting!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Congratulations to everyone who received their invite!
> 
> I logged my EOI today, November 8th with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190.
> Anzco code: 312212
> ...


Anyone?


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Any 2339 got invite?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Finally got invite guys!!
> Good Luck to those mates who are waiting!!
> Cheers!!


Could you please provide exact date of effect of EOI


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Finally got invite guys!!
> Good Luck to those mates who are waiting!!
> Cheers!!


Did you received it just now, or are you only reporting it just now. Just wanted to know if they are still sending invites. Thanks


----------



## frozebud (Nov 7, 2016)

*waiting*

Nothing yet for me

Code: 263111
Points: 70
EOI 30 Oct 2017


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Are they still sending invites ?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

frozebud said:


> Nothing yet for me
> 
> Code: 263111
> Points: 70
> EOI 30 Oct 2017


Hold on, if they are sending , you might get now. look like manual invite.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

frozebud said:


> Nothing yet for me
> 
> Code: 263111
> Points: 70
> EOI 30 Oct 2017


Login to your skillselect page and see if the status changed to Invited.


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Congrats mate


Thanks @aminn!!!


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

sujitswaroop said:


> Thanks @aminn!!!


Could you share DOE ?


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

sam99a said:


> Did you received it just now, or are you only reporting it just now. Just wanted to know if they are still sending invites. Thanks


I just checked my email and found the invite...it was sent at 6:45 IST time and 9:15 SG time.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

The threads and immitracker are updating slowly. Most people are not expecting the invite tonight and not checking their status like on a typical round date. I guess it will take some time to get an idea of the invitation round happened.


----------



## julligan (Oct 16, 2017)

*Seleciton november*

Look at IMMITRACKER!!!


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

pawan.chitta said:


> Could you share DOE ?


Hi Pawan my initial DOE was 22nd Sep 2017 with 65 points but my points increased to 70 In Nov first week and DOE was reset with 70 points.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Anybody else getting any invites now. I have not seen a single non pro rata.


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Pawan my initial DOE was 22nd Sep 2017 with 65 points but my points increased to 70 In Nov first week and DOE was reset with 70 points.


Thanks for the information 
my DOE was 31/10/2017 yet to recieve invitation 
for that reason wanted to know the exact DOE


----------



## julligan (Oct 16, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Anybody else getting any invites now. I have not seen a single non pro rata.


I'm non-prorata 65 points, DOE October 3. No invitation yet!


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Pawan my initial DOE was 22nd Sep 2017 with 65 points but my points increased to 70 In Nov first week and DOE was reset with 70 points.


Exact date please and also the category?
Because 31st October guys didn't get invitation for 2613 with 70 points.
Please clarify little more..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

julligan said:


> I'm non-prorata 65 points, DOE October 3. No invitation yet!


Thanks for replying what occupation are you?


----------



## frozebud (Nov 7, 2016)

meldney said:


> Login to your skillselect page and see if the status changed to Invited.


No change yet, will wait patiently


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

pawan.chitta said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pawan my initial DOE was 22nd Sep 2017 with 65 points but my points increased to 70 In Nov first week and DOE was reset with 70 points.
> ...



Nov 2613 with 70 points got invited...but not 31st Oct...this is strange.....


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Nov 2613 with 70 points got invited...but not 31st Oct...this is strange.....


its manual invite, someone is scratching his head and sending the invite.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Nov 2613 with 70 points got invited...but not 31st Oct...this is strange.....


its manual invite,thats why, someone is scratching his head and sending the invite.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

dheerajsharma said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pawan my initial DOE was 22nd Sep 2017 with 65 points but my points increased to 70 In Nov first week and DOE was reset with 70 points.
> ...


ENGNR....why can't you be exact in your response....please give exact info in one go..


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

meldney said:


> its manual invite,thats why, someone is scratching his head and sending the invite.


How do you know mate?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

kbangia said:


> How do you know mate?


System invites finishes within 30 mins. Usually finish by 00:30 AM.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

meldney said:


> System invites finishes within 30 mins. Usually finish by 00:30 AM.


noone else is getting invite. People arnt expecting so they are not updating.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

kbangia said:


> noone else is getting invite. People arnt expecting so they are not updating.


yes true


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> Exact date please and also the category?
> Because 31st October guys didn't get invitation for 2613 with 70 points.
> Please clarify little more..
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


SORRY GUYS
Please refer my exact details..some confusion was there !!
Initial EOI with 65 --> 22nd Sep 2017
Points Increased to 70 on 13th Oct 2017 --> I suspended the EOI deliberately to avoid Invite for some reasons.
But when I unsuspended the EOI in November I thought Nov date was set for DOE
but the DOE was still 13th Oct.
So, in Summary, my DOE was 13th OCT 2017.
Hope it helps.
Thanks.


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

70 points - 261111 - 29 jul - no invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Anyone from Non pro?


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

raghavs said:


> 70 points - 261111 - 29 jul - no invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you receive 190 nomination from NSW?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> SORRY GUYS
> Please refer my exact details..some confusion was there !!
> Initial EOI with 65 --> 22nd Sep 2017
> Points Increased to 70 on 13th Oct 2017 --> I suspended the EOI deliberately to avoid Invite for some reasons.
> ...


If your DOE was 13th Oct with 70 points, you must have got the invite on Oct 18th round, right ?


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

meldney said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > SORRY GUYS
> ...


On 18th his EOI was suspended


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

meldney said:


> If your DOE was 13th Oct with 70 points, you must have got the invite on Oct 18th round, right ?


Ok got it, you suspended it, I withdrew my statement,


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> On 18th his EOI was suspended


Yeah got it.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

frozebud said:


> No change yet, will wait patiently


Havent you got it yet, its too weird.


----------



## frozebud (Nov 7, 2016)

meldney said:


> Havent you got it yet, its too weird.


Nope nothing yet


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

65 Points - Non-pro - DOE 18 Oct 
No invite yet


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Was it a trial round to check the technical glitch was resolved.


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

pawan.chitta said:


> Could you share DOE ?


27th Oct 2017


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

sujitswaroop said:


> pawan.chitta said:
> 
> 
> > Could you share DOE ?
> ...



Sujit - Where u invited...??


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Sujit - Where u invited...??


Yes. I have received the invite. 

I have updated my signature with the dates. If you need any further info let me know.


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Did you receive 190 nomination from NSW?




No, didn't apply for 190. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

hi....congrats on getting the invite.

Even I have applied in same code - 261311. and my effective EOI date is 9/Nov/17 with overall points of 75 - same breakup of points as yours  . Do you think I will get an ITA this time with this EOI effective date?

Thanks !


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Congratulations on the invite!


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

sujitswaroop said:


> Yes. I have received the invite.
> 
> I have updated my signature with the dates. If you need any further info let me know.


hi....congrats on getting the invite.

Even I have applied in same code - 261311. and my effective EOI date is 9/Nov/17 with overall points of 75 - same breakup of points as yours  . Do you think I will get an ITA this time with this EOI effective date?

Thanks !


----------



## Gbulani (Jul 9, 2017)

Has anyone got invited with 65 points for 2613? if yes please share your DOE.


----------



## sahait (Oct 23, 2017)

Can i get invitation for ANZSCO 233513 i am 60 pointer for 189 and 65 pointer for Hobart and NSW


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Gbulani said:


> Has anyone got invited with 65 points for 2613? if yes please share your DOE.


No one has got invited with 65. We have a person....with 70 doe..31st Oct..and not invited...my doe with 65..is 11.03...i too am waiting for my 2nd invite..


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi....congrats on getting the invite.
> 
> Even I have applied in same code - 261311. and my effective EOI date is 9/Nov/17 with overall points of 75 - same breakup of points as yours  . Do you think I will get an ITA this time with this EOI effective date?
> 
> Thanks !


If you had applied yesterday or earlier today you would have received it, my brother-in-law had submitted this morning with 75 points and got the invite. 

Coming to your point, you will receive yours in the next round (for 75 points).


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Mates,

Can someone please clarify if round happened or not? I am totally confused here.

Thank you in anticipation,
Ankush


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Mates,
> 
> Can someone please clarify if round happened or not? I am totally confused here.
> 
> ...


Yes, the round happened and many have received the invites.


----------



## batra38383 (Oct 26, 2017)

Got the invitation today.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> No one has got invited with 65. We have a person....with 70 doe..31st Oct..and not invited...my doe with 65..is 11.03...i too am waiting for my 2nd invite..


I think there might be three rounds this mount, each round they may invite something between 800 to 1000.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi guys,

I received NSW nomination on 3rd Nov. I am planning to not accept it.
My concerns is will that have my any impact on 189? I heard in a year you can get only 2 invite. Will this b counted as 1?

For my code tentatively it is moved till 26/07 and I have 29 days of backlog. So I am quiet hopeful to get invite max by Jan’18.

Your views will be helpful.

AnzCO - 261111
189-70 points
190- 75 points
EOI - 24/08/17


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Has anybody got 189visa invitation yesterday???


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With minimum 8 days of movement per round for 261111 at 70 points, you are likely to receive invite by Jan'18. However, this year DIBP is full of surprises, so watch out for next couple of rounds and be open to apply for 190, if you forsee significant delay in 189. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

raghavs said:


> With minimum 8 days of movement per round for 261111 at 70 points, you are likely to receive invite by Jan'18. However, this year DIBP is full of surprises, so watch out for next couple of rounds and be open to apply for 190, if you forsee significant delay in 189.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Problem is I only have till next week to accept nomination.. 
apart of this round what surprises we had this year?


----------



## alaneateateat (Oct 31, 2017)

Got Invited tonight! 

Just finishing updating all the new documents to the system.

What a night !

75 points General Accountants, EOI date, 11/09/17

Congratulations everyone who got invited tonight and good luck for the ones are waiting!

Sweet Dream guys!


----------



## Gbulani (Jul 9, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> No one has got invited with 65. We have a person....with 70 doe..31st Oct..and not invited...my doe with 65..is 11.03...i too am waiting for my 2nd invite..


So all 310 invites went to 70 and above pointers for 2613??? That's hard to believe..


----------



## alaneateateat (Oct 31, 2017)

st_141 said:


> Any accountant got invited. I have 75 points ans DOE 21st September and no invite.


Yup, just got invited tonight , 75 points, EOI date 11/09/17

Just wait for it mate, next round will be yours

Good luck!


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

What is going on????
Are they inviting manually?
I am so nervous! I would probably get an invitation if the trend had just continued...

Are invitations are coming at different hours?


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Gbulani said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > No one has got invited with 65. We have a person....with 70 doe..31st Oct..and not invited...my doe with 65..is 11.03...i too am waiting for my 2nd invite..
> ...


I would have believed that, if atleast all 70 pointers till 9th would have been cleared. But assuming till 30th Oct all 70 pointers got invited, 13 days of 70 pointer movement with 310 invites given is really hard to digest.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

kubaza said:


> What is going on????
> Are they inviting manually?
> I am so nervous! I would probably get an invitation if the trend had just continued...
> 
> Are invitations are coming at different hours?


Next Invitation round will be 22nd. No more Invitations are sent. All were sent by 12.30


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

2613 Software Engineer, 70 points, DOE: 5/Nov/2017

NO INVITEEEEEEE


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Is there any non-pro rata invited?


----------



## asureshbabu06 (Oct 20, 2017)

kubaza said:


> Is there any non-pro rata invited?


No invitations for nonpro rata...


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Any update on 263111 invites with 65 points???


----------



## asureshbabu06 (Oct 20, 2017)

JD5995 said:


> Any update on 263111 invites with 65 points???


We haven't heard from anyone with 65 points getting a invite... Guess next round will be for those...


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

But why doesnt any non pro rata get an invite? 
Are all the invitations sent to 70 and over pointer pro ratas? 
Is this possible?


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

But why doesnt any non pro rata get an invite? 
Are all the invitations sent to 70 and over pointer pro ratas? 
Is this possible?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

asureshbabu06 said:


> No invitations for nonpro rata...


Does anyone have a guess to why that is?


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Because of the ongoing technical issue they must have sent less number of invites. As in 2613 category it can not be possible that there are 310 candidates of 70+ pointers. So best option is to wait for DIBP official update.

Thanks,
Ankush


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

JD5995 said:


> Any update on 263111 invites with 65 points???


This round was also a messed round like what hap to Accountants in October, something happened and spoofed the system again, surprisingly 70 pointers in 263111 haven't been invited, which is absolutely rubbish. feeling pity for such a lame system.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

I was wondering how protected is this country in the cyber world. The department is called Department of Immigration and Border Protection, if they cant protect the borders of their cyber space then what are they protecting these days. Will they get shaken if some jokers sit somewhere and trick them and fake them.ehhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

Congratulations to all those who have been invited :eyebrows:

There are few 70 pointers with 21 Oct as EOI date which were invited as per immitracker..


----------



## AnkurArora92 (Oct 24, 2017)

Anyone with 70 points for 261313 and EOI after 21oct 2017 got invite?


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

asureshbabu06 said:


> No invitations for nonpro rata...


someone posted here who got invite for 70 points civil engineer which is non pro


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Chaudang277 said:


> Yes. I got it
> 70 points. Civil Engineering. Submitted 19th Oct


First non-pro rata i could see :confused2:


----------



## julligan (Oct 16, 2017)

it seems only 70+ were invited, very bad news for 65 pointers


----------



## mohammedjaweed (Aug 14, 2017)

Dear All

May I know what should be ideal month I may receive the Invite for the EOI logged on 05th of Sep 2017 for Software Engineer - 261313 with 65 Points?

Thank you
Mohammed Jaweed


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

julligan said:


> it seems only 70+ were invited, very bad news for 65 pointers


Yes... as per updates in immitracker, 70 pts EOI date 21st Oct for 261313...:noidea:


----------



## Exmouth07 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi all,

Non pro 254425 nurse with 65 points. DOE 29-Sep-2017 => NO INVITE !!!
I am really disappointed, def. expected to receive an invite first round of NOV. 
What do you guys think when will this invite finally happen!?!

Cheers Tami


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

i am not clear when did round took place... after midnight


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

So will the next round be the 22nd of Nov? Do we think that non pro rata EOI's will be invited then?
I really thought I'd be invited in this round. 

Occupation Code: *234914 Physicist (Medical) * 
189 DOE: 5/11/2017 *65 points*
190 DOE 9/11/2017 *70 points*
PTE A: 20 
Age: 30 
Qualification: 15


----------



## Daxa (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi all,

I received an invitation today: Actuary 224111 with 70 points.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## yuhejie6 (Nov 7, 2017)

Daxa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received an invitation today: Actuary 224111 with 70 points.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Hi, could I ask your DOE? and when exactly you received invitation?

My EOI is 70 points and also with Actuary but DOE is 5/11/2017, have not yet invited.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

seems like only some anzscos were invited, at 70 points minimum.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Guys, the round conducted yesterday midnight was the full round or they will be sending partial tonight as well?? I think they didn't even send 800 invitations yesterday. After waiting for 3 weeks, this is really disappointing if it's gonna lowering from 1250 to 800


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daxa (Oct 9, 2017)

Here are my details:

ANZSCO Code: 224111 (Actuary)
189 DOE: 18/10/2017 with 70 points
PTE A: 20
Age: 30
Qualification: 15 
Experience: 5

I'm pretty sure you'll be invited in the next round. Good luck!


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Guys, the round conducted yesterday midnight was the full round or they will be sending partial tonight as well?? I think they didn't even send 800 invitations yesterday. After waiting for 3 weeks, this is really disappointing if it's gonna lowering from 1250 to 800
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you know they only sent out 800?


----------



## ANZ1412 (Oct 19, 2017)

The technical issue causes the system stuck suddenly. For ex 2613 stop at 21/10 with 75 points just 3 days after 18/10 round. That's why there is no invitation on 01/11 then it has been taking them 1 month to figure out the problem.

Unfortunately, it is 1 month already, they cannot neither fix the issue or provide a proper explanation. Finally, they are reluctant to release what they have before the system was stuck instead of an official announcement, which might reduce their pressure temporarily.


----------



## yuhejie6 (Nov 7, 2017)

Daxa said:


> Here are my details:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 224111 (Actuary)
> 189 DOE: 18/10/2017 with 70 points
> ...


thanks for that. It seems that I am late for this round. visa expires next week, can't wait for the next round.


----------



## Chaudang277 (Nov 1, 2017)

yuhejie6 said:


> thanks for that. It seems that I am late for this round. visa expires next week, can't wait for the next round.


I also have plan B when I thought I couldn’t get invitation. That is getting visitor visa,do medical check without HIB,just normal medical check and apply for visitor visa. My agent said that almost ppl who have same situation as you will apply for visitor visa. After that,you have 3 months to wait for invitation. But the worst things is you cannot work. But if u want to stay in Aus,it’s the best choice as other choices are expensive and have to wait for long time for visa’s decision. Or,you come back your country and wait your visa grant. But not sure how long. I think it’s better to stay here


----------



## yuhejie6 (Nov 7, 2017)

Chaudang277 said:


> I also have plan B when I thought I couldn’t get invitation. That is getting visitor visa,do medical check without HIB,just normal medical check and apply for visitor visa. My agent said that almost ppl who have same situation as you will apply for visitor visa. After that,you have 3 months to wait for invitation. But the worst things is you cannot work. But if u want to stay in Aus,it’s the best choice as other choices are expensive and have to wait for long time for visa’s decision. Or,you come back your country and wait your visa grant. But not sure how long. I think it’s better to stay here


Thanks for the advise. With the visitor visa, I can't afford quitting my current job. I will have to choose student visa, at least it allows me to work part time. But I am not sure if I am able to withdrawal the student visa application (before student visa grant decision being made) if i could get invitation next round. Otherwise, I will have to part-time until either student visa expires or 189 visa arrives.


----------



## rmb8 (Nov 7, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> seems like only some anzscos were invited, at 70 points minimum.


Hi does all the invited 70pts with SS or without? Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rmb8 said:


> Hi does all the invited 70pts with SS or without? Thanks


in sc189 there are no concept of 5 points for state nomination, 5 points is give for a nomination by a state.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

ANZ1412 said:


> The technical issue causes the system stuck suddenly. For ex 2613 stop at 21/10 with 75 points just 3 days after 18/10 round. That's why there is no invitation on 01/11 then it has been taking them 1 month to figure out the problem.
> 
> Unfortunately, it is 1 month already, they cannot neither fix the issue or provide a proper explanation. Finally, they are reluctant to release what they have before the system was stuck instead of an official announcement, which might reduce their pressure temporarily.


2613* was a disaster, I am pretty sure not all 310 invites we're sent. 

70 pointers cleared till just 21.10
4 days of movement.
Were 60 EOIs with 70 submitted per day. This is impossible.
And no one knows when will they publish the results.

On 22nd also we will have a huge backlog of 70.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> 2613* was a disaster, I am pretty sure not all 310 invites we're sent.
> 
> 70 pointers cleared till just 21.10
> 4 days of movement.
> ...


Hi Leo


I have been away a few days so I need to get up to speed again with what is going on. My initial thoughts are that it was a single round with a 22 day gap in stead of a 14 day gap. No surprise if the non pros did not get into their 65 point backlog, but what this would mean is that no Pro Rata occupation would then be able to get ahead of the non-pro DOE for this round. This would then result in surprise invites for 489 Family for the Electronics Engineers, the Mechanical Engineers and maybe, as you say, if the 310 were not all invited, invites for Developer/Programmers for the 489 family.


This is just a quick look at it so I may be totally off the mark

Regards


Tony


----------



## rmb8 (Nov 7, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> in sc189 there are no concept of 5 points for state nomination, 5 points is give for a nomination by a state.


Hello i see thanku for the info..


----------



## Pinder1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi guys 

quick question. Please
I received State sponsorship Victoria and and submit visa application yesterday. just want to know the processing time for 190 visa. 

Thanks.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Leo
> 
> 
> I have been away a few days so I need to get up to speed again with what is going on. My initial thoughts are that it was a single round with a 22 day gap in stead of a 14 day gap. No surprise if the non pros did not get into their 65 point backlog, but what this would mean is that no Pro Rata occupation would then be able to get ahead of the non-pro DOE for this round. This would then result in surprise invites for 489 Family for the Electronics Engineers, the Mechanical Engineers and maybe, as you say, if the 310 were not all invited, invites for Developer/Programmers for the 489 family.
> ...


Thank you for your thoughts tony,

This is been a catastrophic month, they should have given double invites. No results are still out but people are assuming it was 800-1000 invites round. Looks like its time to get back to PTE now.No hope for 65 people expecting in the round or in future. :confused2::second:


----------



## landy924 (Aug 22, 2017)

Pinder1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> quick question. Please
> I received State sponsorship Victoria and and submit visa application yesterday. just want to know the processing time for 190 visa.
> ...



May i ask how long have u been waiting for the ininvitation and your code and timelines,thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Pinder1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> quick question. Please
> I received State sponsorship Victoria and and submit visa application yesterday. just want to know the processing time for 190 visa.
> ...


The official is around 10-12 months, most of the applicants get cleared in shorter time frame.


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

My guess is, there were too many 75 pointers for 8th Nov round. Even the EOI submitted on 8th Nov with 75 points was selected, either there is a large swing in the 75 pointers or too much accumulation of 75 pointers from October 4th onwards and the number of visas released on 8th Nov is lower than the normal.

Considering the fact that some 70 pointers have also received, I guess the system may not have many submissions now with respect to 75 pointers. My take is, the next invite round most of 70 pointers and 65 pointers would be invited and I think it would a round that sees maximum number of 65 pointers invited. 

This is just my guess and I hope it helps most folks on this forum who have been waiting for long.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

sujitswaroop said:


> My guess is, there were too many 75 pointers for 8th Nov round. Even the EOI submitted on 8th Nov with 75 points was selected, either there is a large swing in the 75 pointers or too much accumulation of 75 pointers from October 4th onwards and the number of visas released on 8th Nov is lower than the normal.
> 
> Considering the fact that some 70 pointers have also received, I guess the system may not have many submissions now with respect to 75 pointers. My take is, the next invite round most of 70 pointers and 65 pointers would be invited and I think it would a round that sees maximum number of 65 pointers invited.
> 
> This is just my guess and I hope it helps most folks on this forum who have been waiting for long.


“Morpheus: Rest, Neo...The Answers Are Coming”


----------



## Hrn240 (Oct 6, 2017)

Daxa said:


> Here are my details:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 224111 (Actuary)
> 189 DOE: 18/10/2017 with 70 points
> ...


So you have been working for over 2 years, one year for vet, and one year for experience point?


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

kbangia said:


> sujitswaroop said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is, there were too many 75 pointers for 8th Nov round. Even the EOI submitted on 8th Nov with 75 points was selected, either there is a large swing in the 75 pointers or too much accumulation of 75 pointers from October 4th onwards and the number of visas released on 8th Nov is lower than the normal.
> ...


I see yesterday round again as a technical problem...very few invites we're sent...se ISCAh's fb post.


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

Unofficial results of 9 the November round on Iscah.

*November 9th, 2017

Unofficial Skill Select results – 9th November 2017

UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 9th November 2017 round –

These are our observations on the results overnight, it clearly looks like it was not a full round.
By our estimates only around 200-400 invitations have gone out.

DIBP have announced that the skill select system will be down again for 9 hours this Saturday for Maintenance.
I expect this must be to try and fix the new problems they are experiencing.

Results mean VERY little then from last night, but on the few figures we have seen, here are the latest dates.
(Do not worry if the invite date for your occupation looks much worse than last time, these figures are skewed because of the very few invitations that look like they went out last night)

2211 Accountants – 75 points – 15/09/2017*
2335 Industrial, Mech and Prod Engineers 75 points – 25/10/2017*
2611 ICT Business and System Analysts 70 points – 27/07/2017*
2613 Software/Applic Programmers 70 points – 21/10/2017*
ALL OTHER NON Pro rata occupations – 70 points – 18/10/2017*

– If you have any more recent credible results please email details to us at [email protected], thanks
– This table will be updated as we get more info in the next 48 hours

(Note these are unofficial results from our own cases, online forums and other sources, they are not DIBP figures).*



Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinder1 (Aug 9, 2017)

landy924 said:


> May i ask how long have u been waiting for the ininvitation and your code and timelines,thanks!


hey yh 
i submitted my Eoi in July with 60 points and state sponsorship in August as registered Nurse. received email from them this Monday 6th Nov and submitted my visa application with 65 points yesterday.


----------



## Chaudang277 (Nov 1, 2017)

yuhejie6 said:


> Thanks for the advise. With the visitor visa, I can't afford quitting my current job. I will have to choose student visa, at least it allows me to work part time. But I am not sure if I am able to withdrawal the student visa application (before student visa grant decision being made) if i could get invitation next round. Otherwise, I will have to part-time until either student visa expires or 189 visa arrives.


If u withdrawn,many troubles will come. U will then be granted bridging visa E. Which is not the good ones. I already asked my agents about it. Easiest and cheapest is visitor visa


----------



## sanjoe88 (Nov 9, 2017)

are you guys sure that they are done with 8th nov invitation?


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

sujitswaroop said:


> Considering the fact that some 70 pointers have also received, I guess the system may not have many submissions now with respect to 75 pointers. My take is, the next invite round most of 70 pointers and 65 pointers would be invited and I think it would a round that sees maximum number of 65 pointers invited.
> .


I agree with you, but the problem is, any such type of delays like this month are basically pushing the 65 pointers back in the queue and don't forget 60 pointers who have been waiting for almost 2 years by which time the ACS might have expired and soon PTE too.

Following is the thought going on in my mind...

Last year the invites and movement were faster, but this year it has been slow due to many 70 or 75 pointers or technical issues. My agent says there is a huge increase in the applications from US. She now works in late evening shift to cater them.

My calculation was I would get the invite in October 2017 which is a 6 months timeline, then I changed it to December 2017 and now it's around February 2018 or March 2018. By that time the quota would be filled up by all 75 and 70 pointers and that would push some of us to 2018-2019. That means a one year delay due to technical issues.

By the time the next round happens another bunch of 70 or 75 pointers would get the invites. Morally this doesn't sound right.

No offence meant to any of the 70 or 75 pointers


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

meldney said:


> I was wondering how protected is this country in the cyber world. The department is called Department of Immigration and Border Protection, if they cant protect the borders of their cyber space then what are they protecting these days. Will they get shaken if some jokers sit somewhere and trick them and fake them.ehhhhhhhhhhhhh


The irony is that it's got nothing to do with cyber security. All it takes to mess-up SkillSelect is for a prankster to fill in many fake EOIs with high amount of points. That's literally what happened for Accountants the other week.


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

So it looks like I will have to wait for the 22nd round?? 

2613 / 70 points / DOE: 5/Nov/2017


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

tonhudung said:


> So it looks like I will have to wait for the 22nd round??
> 
> 2613 / 70 points / DOE: 5/Nov/2017


You are in a better position buddy, compared to few of us .

Don't worry you will get it in the next round.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## hizzo69 (Jun 4, 2017)

DN7C said:


> The threads and immitracker are updating slowly. Most people are not expecting the invite tonight and not checking their status like on a typical round date. I guess it will take some time to get an idea of the invitation round happened.


Hey Bro. i am about to write my CDR with ET as preferreed outcome. i would like your help in clarifying some things. i tried to pm you but apparently my account is restricted.
Please reply if you are able to assist me. thanks


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Can someone please help me as I am stuck?

I was expecting my invitation in Nov. EOI DOE 11 May, 65 points 261313
But due to these technical issues, I am not sure if I will get invitation even in Dec.
I am going to Overseas on 24th Dec and coming back on 27 Jan. My 485 visa is expiring on 4th Feb.

I am not sure if they will allow me to enter in Australia on 27th Jan. What should I do? Should I apply for student/visitor visa and get bridging visa before I leave?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> Can someone please help me as I am stuck?
> 
> I was expecting my invitation in Nov. EOI DOE 11 May, 65 points 261313
> But due to these technical issues, I am not sure if I will get invitation even in Dec.
> ...


Yeah you returning on the 27th on a visa expiring in a week will look questionable...

Best case scenario is for you to get invited and apply for PR before you leave, but given the current trends it's quite risky to bet on that.

I'd definitely apply for a student visa to be on the safe side. Visitor visa won't get you much time to be back here and sort your application in case you haven't received the invite by then...


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

please share skillselect customer care email id. I am trying to find it on DIBP site but they are showing some different options (Feeling tired of opening DIBP site again and again).

Many Thanks in advance,
Ankush


----------



## ankit.malasiya (Sep 13, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> You are in a better position buddy, compared to few of us .
> 
> Don't worry you will get it in the next round.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk



Hi,

I have submitted EOI on 31st Oct(DOE) with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for NSW SS.
Any possibilities of getting invitations?
or when can I expect invitaitons


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> please share skillselect customer care email id. I am trying to find it on DIBP site but they are showing some different options (Feeling tired of opening DIBP site again and again).
> 
> Many Thanks in advance,
> Ankush




You will not get any reply. [email protected]


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> please share skillselect customer care email id. I am trying to find it on DIBP site but they are showing some different options (Feeling tired of opening DIBP site again and again).
> 
> Many Thanks in advance,
> Ankush


You will not get any reply from them. SkillSelect[a].border.gov.au


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> You will not get any reply. [email protected]


True! I have also emailed them twice... The first email was in the month of July and another last week... No reply yet!


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

ankit.malasiya said:


> Kannan.Balasubramanian said:
> 
> 
> > You are in a better position buddy, compared to few of us
> ...


With the last round of 9th, any 65 pointer getting invited itself is a big question.


----------



## ankit.malasiya (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi,

I have submitted EOI on 31st Oct(DOE) with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for NSW SS.
Any possibilities of getting invitations?
or when can I expect invitaitons


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

*appreciate your patience*

*Posted on: 9/11/2017 at 11:35*

Maintenance work is due to be carried out on SkillSelect on Saturday 11th November 2017 from 8am to 5pm AEDST. SkillSelect will be unavailable during these times. *We appreciate your patience*.


----------



## Taffie (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello guys.

I did my assessment with TRA in 2016 and I used experience for the then my current job and left out my previous employment.

I had started this current job in May 2011 but my outcome letter stated that *"For the purposes of this skills assessment, TRA considers that the applicant was first able to commence work in skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 31 December 2011"* of which that's the date I finished my diploma.

Now I want to do my EOI should I include my experience from my previous job? Also when does skills select start to recognize my employment history January 2008 when I started my previous job, May 2011 when I started my the then current job or 31 December stated by TRA?

Good day.


----------



## landy924 (Aug 22, 2017)

Pinder1 said:


> landy924 said:
> 
> 
> > May i ask how long have u been waiting for the ininvitation and your code and timelines,thanks!
> ...



Congratulations,i am in the same boat and registered nurse too,i submitted in sep.Hopefully i will get the invinvitation soon~


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi guys,

I just submitted my EOI 189 for Engineering Technologist-233914 with 65 points and joined the queue.

How many months can it take to get an invite in the present sitaution?


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> the designation doesnt matters, the roles and responsibilities delivered by you matters
> 
> if you can get a reference letter which states your work responsibilities were in line with that of engineering technologist then it is not a problem
> 
> ...


After so many discussions with my process consultant , finally modified my EOI and got 5 points added :yawn: 

Thank you sultan.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

harpreet22 said:


> Can someone please help me as I am stuck?
> 
> I was expecting my invitation in Nov. EOI DOE 11 May, 65 points 261313
> But due to these technical issues, I am not sure if I will get invitation even in Dec.
> ...


They cannot bar you from entering into Australia even if your current visa is expiring in a week. I am sending you a PM with more details...


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

greenhost said:


> *Posted on: 9/11/2017 at 11:35*
> 
> Maintenance work is due to be carried out on SkillSelect on Saturday 11th November 2017 from 8am to 5pm AEDST. SkillSelect will be unavailable during these times. *We appreciate your patience*.


Let me Google the meaning of patience in Australia :roll:


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi All

I tried to make sense of last nights invitation round but ....

Assumptions:

All 8 Pro ratas had their usual quotas and the cut off for non pros was 70 points on 22nd October 2017

With 22 days since last invite, there would be more than usual at 75 and above.

Assuming that all 8 Pro ratas got their usual allocation, there could be about 560 EOIs invited at 75 and above - this would include all 239 Accountants and all 66 Auditors.


so assuming there were no 65 point invitations, all occupations will end up with the same DOE (except for Accountants, Auditors and ICT business Analysts.

If I assume the cut-off DOE is 22nd October (we have seen a 70 point invite for 21st October and no invite for one on 23rd October)

Then about another 140 invitations, at the 70 point level, would take it to 22nd October 2017 - for a total of 700 invites for the round.

Estimated DOEs for 9th November would be:

Accountants 75 17th September 2017
Auditors 75 3rd September 2017
ICT Business Analysts 70 3rd August 2017
Other Engineers 70 22nd October 2017
Network Engineers 70 22nd October 2017
Programmers 70 22nd October 2017
Mechanical Engineers 70 22nd October 2017
Electronic Engineers 70 22nd October 2017
All Non-Pros 70 22nd October 2017 

This would mean that there are remaing quotas for:

Other Engineers
Network Professionals
Developer/Programmers
Mechanical Engineers 
Electronics engineers

So then there would be lots of 489 family invitations floating round for them - but I have not heard of any 489 invitations happening ? so maybe it was just a 189 invitation round with reduced numbers ?

this is me just thinking out aloud so don't pay too much attention to the figures I have used here - I was just trying to make sense of it all and failed miserably.

Regards

Tony


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

frozebud said:


> Nope nothing yet


hey bud, didn't you get the invite ? apparently someone with 65 on Mar 7th got the invite. yet to confirm though.


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi All
> 
> I tried to make sense of last nights invitation round but ....
> 
> ...


Tony you are the most reliable source of predictions here and your updation is almost correct. Just for the Accounatants it is 15th September early morning who received invite. I hope that it wasn't a full invite and only few are invited as the movement is of 11 days only.


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

raja1028 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just submitted my EOI 189 for Engineering Technologist-233914 with 65 points and joined the queue.
> 
> How many months can it take to get an invite in the present sitaution?


Sorry if this question is too basic, but I m stuck with it..

I m trying to start an application for EOI, but the Immiaccount is not showing a Skilled Independent Visa (189) in its list..!!it has 188, 186,187, 476, but 189 is only showing under the New Zealand Stream..!! What am I missing..??


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is always average of 2000 invitations sent per month. If it was roughly 700 invitations sent yesterday, then do you rekon there will be 1300 invitations for next round?? How much do you think they will put the limit of invitations for next round??

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frozebud (Nov 7, 2016)

meldney said:


> hey bud, didn't you get the invite ? apparently someone with 65 on Mar 7th got the invite. yet to confirm though.


No invite came through


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi All
> 
> I tried to make sense of last nights invitation round but ....
> 
> ...


I dont think 18 October was a full round too. It was around 800 ish. Definitely not 1250. I think it is most definitely a reduced round.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> It is always average of 2000 invitations sent per month. If it was roughly 700 invitations sent yesterday, then do you rekon there will be 1300 invitations for next round?? How much do you think they will put the limit of invitations for next round??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


I dont think it is confirmed that it is 700 round. Maybe it is a 1000 round with fake invites again. Also, if it is a 1250 round, the backlog may come down. Only DIBP can answer this question, they are long due for 18 th oct result followed by this round and next round. I am hoping all of it will come out together next week after their maintenance job is successful.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> It is always average of 2000 invitations sent per month. If it was roughly 700 invitations sent yesterday, then do you rekon there will be 1300 invitations for next round?? How much do you think they will put the limit of invitations for next round??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Hi Ram

that would make sense - but recently sense seems to have gone out the window so we can assume nothing these days until the system settles down again and gives some consistent results

Regards

Tony


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Ram
> 
> that would make sense - but recently sense seems to have gone out the window so we can assume nothing these days until the system settles down again and gives some consistent results
> 
> ...


Hey Tony, 

Do you think non pros will ever come down to 65 again.My visa is expiring in end of December.


----------



## julligan (Oct 16, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I dont think 18 October was a full round too. It was around 800 ish. Definitely not 1250. I think it is most definitely a reduced round.


Unless a substantial ammount of invitations are issued in the next rounds I see no chance of getting invitatios for 65 pointers.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

sam2206 said:


> Sorry if this question is too basic, but I m stuck with it..
> 
> I m trying to start an application for EOI, but the Immiaccount is not showing a Skilled Independent Visa (189) in its list..!!it has 188, 186,187, 476, but 189 is only showing under the New Zealand Stream..!! What am I missing..??


Hi sam, i have applied through a consultancy and i have made EOI application in skillselect where u find different categories of visa in application. I have no idea where immiaccount comes into picture in this process.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sam2206 said:


> Sorry if this question is too basic, but I m stuck with it..
> 
> I m trying to start an application for EOI, but the Immiaccount is not showing a Skilled Independent Visa (189) in its list..!!it has 188, 186,187, 476, but 189 is only showing under the New Zealand Stream..!! What am I missing..??


EOI is to be filed in the skillSelect system and not immiAccount.



raja1028 said:


> Hi sam, i have applied through a consultancy and i have made EOI application in skillselect where u find different categories of visa in application. I have no idea where immiaccount comes into picture in this process.


immiAccount comes into play after your EOI is invited - when applying for the visa itself through the invited EOI.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

julligan said:


> kbangia said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think 18 October was a full round too. It was around 800 ish. Definitely not 1250. I think it is most definitely a reduced round.
> ...


If 500 invites are sent...65 do stand a chance.

Everything was moving smooth. A delay of one week and so much mess. Difficult to believe.

My calculation says... The round limit was 700. I suspect max 120 invites have already been given in 2613* category. The next round on 22nd should have 310 + 190 = 500 invites... Few 65 do stand a chance....if its a double invite round...we all will be happy.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi All
> 
> I tried to make sense of last nights invitation round but ....
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

261111 with EOI of 29/07 didn’t get invited.. someone posted this on forum.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> Do you think non pros will ever come down to 65 again.My visa is expiring in end of December.


Yes I do, if not the very next round then the one after - assuming 1250 or more is the limit 

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> 261111 with EOI of 29/07 didn’t get invited.. someone posted this on forum.


This was just me going through the motions of a possible invite to see how many invitations may have been invited - it was like a forecast after the results - so a prediction of 3rd August for 261111 is close enough if it only actually got to 28th July.

the more important things are that 5 of the pro rata occupations and the non pros should all have got to 21st October 2017 for 70 points, despite the lack of confirmation on Immitracker and the forum

Regards

Tony


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Do the dibp includes the unfilled seats in upcoming rounds???


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Johny68 said:


> Do the dibp includes the unfilled seats in upcoming rounds???


We can only hope so

Tony


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> If 500 invites are sent...65 do stand a chance.
> 
> Everything was moving smooth. A delay of one week and so much mess. Difficult to believe.
> 
> My calculation says... The round limit was 700. I suspect max 120 invites have already been given in 2613* category. The next round on 22nd should have 310 + 190 = 500 invites... Few 65 do stand a chance....if its a double invite round...we all will be happy.


I think DIBP is faking us with the number.s The first 4 rounds in this FY was also very doubtful that they tried alot not to invite the 65 pointers, finally they had to start 65 as 70 and 75 pointers dipped alot in number.s Now they started again with the same trick. Do you think they didnt knew about the fake EOIs and they suddenly popped up once Iscah highlighted it. They want it that way, they can't say to the world that they need less people which will affect their economy as less student come in and thus drop in their revenue, this is the best and silent way to keep immigrants away and at the same time keep their economy shining.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Johny68 said:
> 
> 
> > Do the dibp includes the unfilled seats in upcoming rounds???
> ...


Thanks..... Atleast they should upload October round result...... So the waiting period is less traumatic...... Hahaha


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

meldney said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > If 500 invites are sent...65 do stand a chance.
> ...


If it is the case then maybe no 65 pointers will be invited in all remaining rounds


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

austaspirant said:


> meldney said:
> 
> 
> > leoujjawal said:
> ...


It's a process....not a planned activity.


----------



## Rayner17 (Nov 3, 2017)

*EOI Help*

Hi guys,

I was just wondering if anyone can shine some light and possibly give me an approximate answer to my question.

I applied for my 189 whilst on my second year whv. Everything was going ok, i put invite in back in August with 60 points and the intetnion to do a PTE test to make it higher. 

Unfortunately the experience for uk employment in the last 10 years dropped from 8+ years so went down 5 points which left me with 55. After doing a PTE, i got 10 points, so now im on 65 from October (i believe it resets) and my whv expired in October so i have had to come back to the UK.

My category is 3232. I cant find many references to my category when reading through the forum, would anyone have an idea or rough predication of what month i will likely to be selected.

Thank you


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Rayner17 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone can shine some light and possibly give me an approximate answer to my question.
> 
> ...



Hi

You should have been getting an invite this month but with the current turmoil with the system, it could be delayed but maybe just in time for a Christmas present

Regards

Tony


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Dear tony

What about 60 pointers, will they get invited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

Can you input unpaid skilled work experience in the employment section in the EOI? 
I have references from the employer and my skills assessment indicates this also.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2017 &gt;&gt;*



Welshtone said:


> Hi Ram
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alright. I can understand. 

Because of this fluctuations, ceilings of pro- rata occupations aren't getting filled up properly. Do you think all the pro- rata ceilings will be filled up by April so that 60 pointers can get a chance?? What's your opinion mate?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Alright. I can understand.
> 
> Because of this fluctuations, ceilings of pro- rata occupations aren't getting filled up properly. Do you think all the pro- rata ceilings will be filled up by April so that 60 pointers can get a chance?? What's your opinion mate?
> 
> ...


Hi Ram

If it stays at about 1250 per round from now to April, no 60 point invites for any occupation will occur - probably the 2nd round of Apri - 20 4 or 5 rounds left for the 2017/2018 year. If it stays at 1250 for those rounds, then that will be all for the non-pros - currently they are getting only 284 invites out of the 1250. so it would be over four times as much as usual. Backlog of 65 pointers for non pros could be about 1500 by then, so the 2nd round of May 2018 could see the 60 pointers come back - it may then move about 3 or 4 months into the 60 point backlog say September/October 2017.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Ram
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the clarification mate. Much appreciated. 

If they maintain the invitations caps in such a way that none of 60 points will be invited in FY 2017/18, it would be same for DIBP. Better they make all the occupation to pro-rata and decrease the occupation ceilings for Nurse from 16000 to 6000. There is no meaning to have high ceilings if they don't want to send invitation on 60 points. It sounds like frustrating, but, neither they announce anything properly, nor we can can loose hope easily. Just getting pissed off  between theirs every month's drama.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

*clarity required:189/190 and age*

Hi All,
PFB details:
ACS: July11th 2017
Applied for EOI for 189: 25th July 2017 (65 points)
Applied for EOI (Vic) -190:4th Sep 2017 (70 points)
PTE-A: L-73;W-84;R-69;S-71
Points: 
Age: 25
Exp:15
Edu:15:
English:10
Total:65

I am new to this forum.Please let me know when i would be getting invite for either of 189/190.
Also, I am born in december 1978. I will be completing 39 years. Will my points for age criteria come down or will the same points be considered until *december 2018 when i will be reaching 40.
*
Thanks,
hs


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Dear tony
> 
> What about 60 pointers, will they get invited
> 
> ...


For pro-rated occupations, there is literally no hope.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

hshssuresh said:


> Hi All,
> PFB details:
> ACS: July11th 2017
> Applied for EOI for 189: 25th July 2017 (65 points)
> ...


You're in for several more months wait mate. Given the current mess consider yourself lucky if you get invite before July 2018.

Best of luck!


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> You're in for several more months wait mate. Given the current mess consider yourself lucky if you get invite before July 2018.
> 
> Best of luck!


Hi,
Thanks for your reply. By the way, my ANZSCO code is 261112.
Also, please also confirm about my age related query.

Thanks,
hs


----------



## Ebenezer (Jan 6, 2016)

Chaudang277 said:


> I also have plan B when I thought I couldn’t get invitation. That is getting visitor visa,do medical check without HIB,just normal medical check and apply for visitor visa. My agent said that almost ppl who have same situation as you will apply for visitor visa. After that,you have 3 months to wait for invitation. But the worst things is you cannot work. But if u want to stay in Aus,it’s the best choice as other choices are expensive and have to wait for long time for visa’s decision. Or,you come back your country and wait your visa grant. But not sure how long. I think it’s better to stay here


My visa also ends by the end of the next week. I was really counting on the invitation on the 8th November. My occupation 261311 - 70 points EOI lodged on 31/10/2017.
Do you think it is possible to get visitor visa after being in Australia rather long time (over 3yrs in my case) and with active EOI?

I was thinking about continuing student visa, but it really is so expensive and long. My partner has already enrolled in a course, but we haven't applied for student visa yet. We can still withdraw from that course as our current visa ends next week. Do you guys think this withdrawal from the course may affect our visitor visa?


----------



## himu_385 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi everyone. I applied with 60 points (263312 Telecom) in june. Can anyone help me to understand the probability of getting invitation ? Thanks


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Thanks for the clarification mate. Much appreciated.
> 
> If they maintain the invitations caps in such a way that none of 60 points will be invited in FY 2017/18, it would be same for DIBP. Better they make all the occupation to pro-rata and decrease the occupation ceilings for Nurse from 16000 to 6000. There is no meaning to have high ceilings if they don't want to send invitation on 60 points. It sounds like frustrating, but, neither they announce anything properly, nor we can can loose hope easily. Just getting pissed off  between theirs every month's drama.
> 
> ...


The ceilings are a statistical figure - 6% or whatever of the total number of Australians working in that occupation - so they mean absolutely nothing for every occupation Group except the 8 Pro Rata occupations (and maybe Telecomm Engineers) - they are not a target but a limit.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ebenezer said:


> My visa also ends by the end of the next week. I was really counting on the invitation on the 8th November. My occupation 261311 - 70 points EOI lodged on 31/10/2017.
> Do you think it is possible to get visitor visa after being in Australia rather long time (over 3yrs in my case) and with active EOI?
> 
> I was thinking about continuing student visa, but it really is so expensive and long. My partner has already enrolled in a course, but we haven't applied for student visa yet. We can still withdraw from that course as our current visa ends next week. Do you guys think this withdrawal from the course may affect our visitor visa?


Hi

When will we get a full and proper invitation round next ? Will it be some time next week or maybe more likely 22nd November or, if the fixes take longer maybe 29th November. You should get invited the very next 1250 round.

But there is no certainty and you don't know whether you need an extra week or an extra month. I would apply for a Visitor visa for 1 month. If you get invite before visitor visa is approved (or refused) then withdraw your visitor visa and the Bridging visa A (with full permission to work, will stay valid for another 35 days so you can lodge your 189 during that period. this will give you Bridging Visa C with full permission to work but no return travel rights.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

himu_385 said:


> Hi everyone. I applied with 60 points (263312 Telecom) in june. Can anyone help me to understand the probability of getting invitation ? Thanks


see:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tations-november-2017-a-107.html#post13573698


Regards

Tony


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> When will we get a full and proper invitation round next ? Will it be some time next week or maybe more likely 22nd November or, if the fixes take longer maybe 29th November. You should get invited the very next 1250 round.
> 
> ...



Hi Tony,

Can you please also suggest me what should I do?

I am going overseas on 24th Dec and coming back on 27th Jan.
485 expiring on 4th Feb
EOI DOE - 11th May
65 points, 261313

I confirmed with DIBP, they advised to apply for any visa before I leave as Indian immigration won't allow me to enter Australia.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

himu_385 said:


> Hi everyone. I applied with 60 points (263312 Telecom) in june. Can anyone help me to understand the probability of getting invitation ? Thanks


Dear Himu vhai, I have applied with 65 points. DOE:14 OCT 2017. 263311 - Telecom Engineer. Still no update.


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

Dear Tony,

When can someone with 65 points and with an EOI date of 10.10.2017 (non pro 262112) get the invitation? What’s the best and what’s the worst scenario?

Thank you,


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi guys,

Did anyone receive an invitation to 233914 Engineering Technologist in the latest draw i.e on 09-11-2017? If so kindly mention your points and DOE. Anyone who is having update related to the same please post the information.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hshssuresh said:


> Hi All,
> PFB details:
> ACS: July11th 2017
> Applied for EOI for 189: 25th July 2017 (65 points)
> ...


Nobody can say for sure about 190 and invitation for 189 depends on your occupation group. You may get it if you are from 2613 occupation group, but most probably won't if from 2611.

As for points for age: the system will auto reduce the points on your 40'th birthday should you have not received an invitation by your birthday.


----------



## laborn (May 14, 2016)

Hi quick question as I am really clueless if I should pursue visa 189 or 190.. Currently at 65 points but my english test will expire on May 2018. Anzco code 254415 Registered nurse. Do you think I will get invited before May 2018?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

laborn said:


> Hi quick question as I am really clueless if I should pursue visa 189 or 190.. Currently at 65 points but my english test will expire on May 2018. Anzco code 254415 Registered nurse. Do you think I will get invited before May 2018?


I hope you are aware that you can apply for both 190 and 189 EOIs. As for when you might get invited, see if you can get the statistics/ estimates from myimmitracker.


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

laborn said:


> Hi quick question as I am really clueless if I should pursue visa 189 or 190.. Currently at 65 points but my english test will expire on May 2018. Anzco code 254415 Registered nurse. Do you think I will get invited before May 2018?


Hi Laborn,

Almost all English tests have a validity of 3 years in terms of DIBP. In actual as per the test provider the validity might be 2 years but DIBP accepts the same test for 3 years. if it is the case then you had plenty of time. However, you can expect an ITA before that as per the previous round result that was posted in this thread.


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi guys,

Did anyone receive an invitation to 233914 Engineering Technologist in the latest draw i.e on 09-11-2017? If so kindly mention your points and DOE. Anyone who is having update related to the same please post the information.

I am eagerly waiting for a reply


----------



## rajdeep2017 (May 13, 2017)

12th may 2017. with 65 points . software engineer. when i can expect my invite?


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

rajdeep2017 said:


> 12th may 2017. with 65 points . software engineer. when i can expect my invite?


Probably in Jan month... we will have to see the official updates from DIBP about prev round..
Since no 65 pointers and few 70 pointers were invited in last round, so existing backlog/new application of 75/70 pointers will affect the movement.

I myself have DOE of 09th May and was expecting the invite in Nov/Dec... but lets see what happens..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

sharadnv said:


> Probably in Jan month... we will have to see the official updates from DIBP about prev round..
> Since no 65 pointers and few 70 pointers were invited in last round, so existing backlog/new application of 75/70 pointers will affect the movement.
> 
> I myself have DOE of 09th May and was expecting the invite in Nov/Dec... but lets see what happens..:fingerscrossed:


Well, it seems many of us have applied in the month of May for 261313!

Let's hope for the best! Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> If it is the case then maybe no 65 pointers will be invited in all remaining rounds


Do you think we hold a chance this FY 2017-18?


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Is it true that cut off for last invite(09-Nov) for 2313 was 75.? Experts, kindly confirm.


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> You should have been getting an invite this month but with the current turmoil with the system, it could be delayed but maybe just in time for a Christmas present
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Do I hold a chance this FY 2017-18? I am afraid ray:


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Is it true that cut off for last invite(09-Nov) for 2613 was 75.? Does that mean any 65 and 70 pointers didn't get invite through this 09 Nov invite.Experts, kindly confirm.


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

NeonBlr said:


> Is it true that cut off for last invite(09-Nov) for 2613 was 75.? Does that mean any 65 and 70 pointers didn't get invite through this 09 Nov invite.Experts, kindly confirm.


Few 70 pointers were invited as per records updated in immitracker with EOI date 21st Oct


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

NeonBlr said:


> Is it true that cut off for last invite(09-Nov) for 2613 was 75.? Does that mean any 65 and 70 pointers didn't get invite through this 09 Nov invite.Experts, kindly confirm.


For 2613 last round cut off was 70 Points 22nd Oct.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

austaspirant said:


> NeonBlr said:
> 
> 
> > Is it true that cut off for last invite(09-Nov) for 2613 was 75.? Does that mean any 65 and 70 pointers didn't get invite through this 09 Nov invite.Experts, kindly confirm.
> ...



It was not a full 310 invite round on 9th due to technical issue.
Let's wait for a full round to happen next week or on 22nd. We will get a clear picture then.


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> For 2613 last round cut off was 70 Points 22nd Oct.


Do you think we hold a chance this FY 2017-18?


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> It was not a full 310 invite round on 9th due to technical issue.
> Let's wait for a full round to happen next week or on 22nd. We will get a clear picture then.


yeah seems like that was not a full round.
what are my chances of getting 189 invite? I am now worried.


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

do you guys have any news if 489 pointers got invitation?

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

karthik0927 said:


> yeah seems like that was not a full round.
> what are my chances of getting 189 invite? I am now worried.


For the same, we have to wait till they officially publish the results and see the backlog movement in next round... wait till that happens to get clear picture:tea:


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> For the same, we have to wait till they officially publish the results and see the backlog movement in next round... wait till that happens to get clear picture:tea:


DIBP are testing our patience..
You will get it man.. my worry is will cutoff reaches June in this FY


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

just checked data for 09/11/17 on immitracker, it seems few prorata occupations, that too high pointers( 70,75,80) received invite, 

nothing for non prorata occupations... what is happening !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ebenezer (Jan 6, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> When will we get a full and proper invitation round next ? Will it be some time next week or maybe more likely 22nd November or, if the fixes take longer maybe 29th November. You should get invited the very next 1250 round.
> 
> ...


Hi, Thanks for the answer. Could you please clarify:
- what if we receive a visitor visa before ITA? 
- it is possible that visitor visa would come with 'No further stay' condition. How this affects our 189 application, can we apply in that situation during our stay in Australia or we have to wait after visa finishes/we leave Australia?


There are at least several people on this forum in such situation and any help would be much appreciated


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

sultan_azam said:


> just checked data for 09/11/17 on immitracker, it seems few prorata occupations, that too high pointers( 70,75,80) received invite,
> 
> nothing for non prorata occupations... what is happening !!!!!!!!


There was only one civil engineer as non pro (70/75 points) as I remember!


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

From the iscah facebook page: 

"Skill Select rounds in November -
We just saw DIBP confirmation by email that the November rounds will be on the 8th and 22nd November.
Please send any questions to [email protected]"

Is this correct? So is it on 22nd for sure? I hope is going to be a double round.


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

kubaza said:


> From the iscah facebook page:
> 
> "Skill Select rounds in November -
> We just saw DIBP confirmation by email that the November rounds will be on the 8th and 22nd November.
> ...


Probably... the next round will be on 22nd Nov. 
I think we need to check this once DIBP publishes officially after the scheduled maintenance this weekend.ray:


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> Probably... the next round will be on 22nd Nov.
> I think we need to check this once DIBP publishes officially after the scheduled maintenance this weekend.ray:


Please see my timelines.. what is my situation?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Congratulations to everyone who received their invite!
> 
> I logged my EOI today, November 8th with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190.
> Anzco code: 312212
> ...


Anyone who's got any idea? Any guess is welcomed!


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

karthik0927 said:


> Please see my timelines.. what is my situation?


Even if we consider the recent trends of 7-8 days movement (without the backlog that happened biz of this technical issue), i think it would be somewhere in Mar 2018.

But if there are more 70 pointers and backlog of 70/65 already then it might be delayed further...

All this would be clear based on results/details DIBP publishes officially:rolleyes2:


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> Even if we consider the recent trends of 7-8 days movement (without the backlog that happened biz of this technical issue), i think it would be somewhere in Mar 2018.
> 
> But if there are more 70 pointers and backlog of 70/65 already then it might be delayed further...
> 
> All this would be clear based on results/details DIBP publishes officially:rolleyes2:


If March then i am happy but things are not coming my way. Yeah at least DIBP should update results of both 18th Oct and 9th Nov rounds


----------



## Santhosh35 (Nov 10, 2017)

*189 eoi*

Hello Everyone- 
My EOI submission date is June 22 2017 with 65 points under Production/Plant Engineering . 

Any thoughts on when i might get the EOI approval ?

Thanks 

Santhosh


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

SkillSelect Down for maintenance

We are making some changes to our infrastructure and certain pages may be unavailable for a little while.

We are very sorry for the inconvenience - Please check back shortly!

This message was deployed on Saturday, 11 November 2017 12:13:25 P


----------



## VivekMishra (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi All,

I have question, my wife has done MBA in operation and HR. while her courses match with the ICT- BA and ICT -System analyst but her experience is in Human resource management. I have already applied for the EOI with 65 points in 189. Would the ACS be positive for her? Should I plan to do ACS for my wife in ICT- Business analyst to gain partner points? 

Regards
Vivek


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

VivekMishra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have question, my wife has done MBA in operation and HR. while her courses match with the ICT- BA and ICT -System analyst but her experience is in Human resource management. I have already applied for the EOI with 65 points in 189. Would the ACS be positive for her? Should I plan to do ACS for my wife in ICT- Business analyst to gain partner points?
> 
> ...


Without enough closely relevant work experience as an ICT BA, she won't get a positive result from ACS.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Santhosh35 said:


> Hello Everyone-
> My EOI submission date is June 22 2017 with 65 points under Production/Plant Engineering .
> 
> Any thoughts on when i might get the EOI approval ?
> ...


Next round or max be the first of December


----------



## VivekMishra (Jul 12, 2017)

She had 1 year of exp initially which relates as BA but next 3 years she have experience as an HR.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Johny68 said:


> Next round or max be the first of December


His is pro rated occupation, cutting off at 65 points and backlog stands at somewhere around last week of April 2017.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

VivekMishra said:


> She had 1 year of exp initially which relates as BA but next 3 years she have experience as an HR.


That won't suffice as they need minimum 2 years, but in your case most likely would require minimum 4 years to pass because although you said the course had ICT subjects, the name of the course (MBA in operations and HR) sure does not sound like it would be an ICT Major course, and hence the 4 years requirement - and that is minimum... in case if the degree is assessed as ICT Minor, then would require 5 years, or if non-ICT, then 6 years.


----------



## VivekMishra (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks Keeda. for the quick response


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Friday 17 November to Saturday 18 November 2017
From 9 pm Friday 17 November 2017 until 9 am Saturday 18 November 2017 AEDT (GMT+11), the following systems will become unavailable:
ImmiAccount
eLodgement (Online visa and citizenship applications)
Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
LEGENDcom
Humanitarian Entrants Management System
Employment Suitability Clearance
HAP Lite
Australian Trusted Trader
AMEP Reporting and Management System (ARMS)
Visa pricing Estimator.
If you receive a ‘Service Temporarily Unavailable’ error message, please try again after the outage period.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

The system is up and running again. No updates on 18 oct round + 8 Nov.  

https://www.border.gov.au/Pages/Pag...alia/Pages/18-October-2017-Round-Results.aspx


Page not found


----------



## ericxu (Oct 11, 2017)

kbangia said:


> The system is up and running again. No updates on 18 oct round + 8 Nov.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Pages/Pag...alia/Pages/18-October-2017-Round-Results.aspx
> 
> ...


I still cant log onto my EOI. It sats "configuration error". Can you?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

ericxu said:


> I still cant log onto my EOI. It sats "configuration error". Can you?


Submit an EOI works fine now.
Login does not. 

Initially, nothing was working. Their error page is not working as well.I guess they are still working on it.


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

ericxu said:


> I still cant log onto my EOI. It sats "configuration error". Can you?


Same in my case. It shows "configuration error". I think the site is not completely restored,wof:
however, Submit New EOI page is active.


----------



## ericxu (Oct 11, 2017)

rockshare said:


> Same in my case. It shows "configuration error". I think the site is not completely restored,wof:
> however, Submit New EOI page is active.


I guess we just have to be patient.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

ericxu said:


> I guess we just have to be patient.



LOL. I think I am way past that point. Losing my mind on this nonsense, I do not understand what so secretive about this. Tell us whats going on, we all are anxious.


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

mohansingh11 said:


>


Lol, you're in the wrong thread.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

mohansingh11 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new here. i want to know about tourist place of all the famous in the world


Go to reddit or Quora dot com

This thread and website is mainly for immigration

Goodluck


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Now SkillSelect is up and running, Just checked.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Now SkillSelect is up and running, Just checked.




That's good. Hopefully they will announce the 18th Oct round with full invitations caps of November rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> That's good. Hopefully they will announce the 18th Oct round with full invitations caps of November rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Ram,

What do you think the invitations were in the october 18 and november 8 round. i am just curious because it really slowed down in this period of time


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Hey Ram,
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think the invitations were in the october 18 and november 8 round. i am just curious because it really slowed down in this period of time




Hi,
I don't think no one cares about 18th round anymore as well as 8th Nov round cause we approximately know what had happened. 

All we want to see the invitation caps for 22Nov round, whether it's double or normal 1250. If they have fixed everything, they might do maximum 2000 for coming round, but I don't think that will help pros people. Non pros will definitely be benefited whenever ceilings get increased. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi,
> I don't think no one cares about 18th round anymore as well as 8th Nov round cause we approximately know what had happened.
> 
> All we want to see the invitation caps for 22Nov round, whether it's double or normal 1250. If they have fixed everything, they might do maximum 2000 for coming round, but I don't think that will help pros people. Non pros will definitely be benefited whenever ceilings get increased.
> ...


18 october round did not seem like 1000 round to me.
8 november round too didnt seem like a 1000 round to me.

What are your thoughts on the caps of last two rounds?

Yes I know what has happened but I am very worried. My occupation is in non pro and have 65 points. The problem is my visa is expiring soon in December end and I have a feeling non pro will stay in 70 till then. Everything depends on these caps. 


Also why do you think they are no releasing the caps and last round? I am very curious.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2017 &gt;&gt;*



kbangia said:


> 18 october round did not seem like 1000 round to me.
> 
> 8 november round too didnt seem like a 1000 round to me.
> 
> ...




They would have announced on time,but they had manually invited accountant after clearing fake EOIs , then they got stuck. Even they didn't invite accountant on Oct 18 as long as I know, so everything went opposite of their FY plan. In addition, System got problems on 8th Nov round and didn't send full invitations. In total, they aren't sending full invitations since 3 rounds. To fix these all issues, they might take more time, but I think once they fix it, we will have full and consistent round. Additionally, they can favour us by increasing those missing invitations to coming round. Hope for the best!!

And don't worry bro, non pros will be back to 65 points after the 1st proper round. Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> They would have announced on time,but they had manually invited accountant after clearing fake EOIs , then they got stuck. Even they didn't invite accountant on Oct 18 as long as I know, so everything went opposite of their FY plan. In addition, System got problems on 8th Nov round and didn't send full invitations. In total, they aren't sending full invitations since 3 rounds. To fix these all issues, they might take more time, but I think once they fix it, we will have full and consistent round. Additionally, they can favour us by increasing those missing invitations to coming round. Hope for the best!!
> 
> And don't worry bro, non pros will be back to 65 points after the 1st proper round. Cheers!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for replying back Ram. Appreciate it. Yes, hoping so too. One month is a really long time to fix a problem and not updating us with any information. I just hope there is a big round news coming. I am giving PTE again in the meantime. Cant do anything other than that.


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Thank you for replying back Ram. Appreciate it. Yes, hoping so too. One month is a really long time to fix a problem and not updating us with any information. I just hope there is a big round news coming. I am giving PTE again in the meantime. Cant do anything other than that.


Even i am trying to increase my score via PTE.. till we get a clear picture.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> Even i am trying to increase my score via PTE.. till we get a clear picture.


When is your PTE date?


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

kbangia said:


> When is your PTE date?


I have not booked yet but probably next weekend or by 21st Oct


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> I have not booked yet but probably next weekend or by 21st Oct


Good luck! Cant believe these guys.


----------



## p2here (Oct 31, 2017)

*189, filled in Oct-17 with 70*

Guys,
Are there other people here who have filled 189 in Sep/Oct/Nov-17, with 70-points and in 2611** job code? 

What is your guess on date of invite? 

My details: 

ANZSCO Code: 261112 (System Analyst)
Age: 25 Points
IELTS: 10 Points
ACS Completed: 11th Sep 2017
Education: 15 Points
Work Exp: 15 Points
Partner Skills: 5 points 
EOI Re-Submitted for 189 with partner skills: 27th Oct 2017 (with 70 points)
Outcome: Not yet


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Can you please also suggest me what should I do?
> 
> ...


Hi Harpreet

This is wrong advice you got from Immigration - on what basis did they say you would be refused entry ? because your visa is not valid for long enough ? If so, there would be a condition on the visa or it would state must enter at least 28 days before the visa expires ??? This is absurd. 

There may be a problem if you arrived on the last day and you could not convince the airport staff that you were going to apply for another visa before is expired - give them another ring

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Puka said:


> Dear Tony,
> 
> When can someone with 65 points and with an EOI date of 10.10.2017 (non pro 262112) get the invitation? What’s the best and what’s the worst scenario?
> 
> Thank you,


Hi

Best Case Scenario is the very next round. If it stays at 1250 per round, then worst case scenario would be before January 2018 - worst case scenario is they cut the 1250 limit

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

NeonBlr said:


> Is it true that cut off for last invite(09-Nov) for 2613 was 75.? Does that mean any 65 and 70 pointers didn't get invite through this 09 Nov invite.Experts, kindly confirm.


Hi

My take is that if it did not get down to the 65 pointers and it was a greatly reduced round, then the DOE for non -pros, Mechanical, Electronic, Programmers, Networkers and Other Engineers, would all have the same DOE i.e. 70 points on 21st or 22nd October. So even if no 70 pointers are reported for the above 5 Pro rata occupations, I believe that they all got invites down to, or very close to, 21st October 2017.

The big questions now are, when will be the next invitation round and what will be the limit set 

Regards

Tony


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Harpreet
> 
> This is wrong advice you got from Immigration - on what basis did they say you would be refused entry ? because your visa is not valid for long enough ? If so, there would be a condition on the visa or it would state must enter at least 28 days before the visa expires ??? This is absurd.
> 
> ...


It seems they did not say about refusal to enter Australia, but rather Indian immigration may not allow to board the flight seeing that the visa is not valid long enough and passenger does not have a return ticket. I am not sure how true is this, but knowing the Indian immigration system/ people, they could hassle the passenger in such situations.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ankit.malasiya said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What is your anzsco?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> It seems they did not say about refusal to enter Australia, but rather Indian immigration may not allow to board the flight seeing that the visa is not valid long enough and passenger does not have a return ticket. I am not sure how true is this, but knowing the Indian immigration system/ people, they could hassle the passenger in such situations.


Hi

Maybe with just a day or two left on the visa the airline may be worried about flying you to Australia. I have no idea how the Indian authorities would get involved with your departure from India

Regards

Tony


----------



## harish86 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi Sultan,i am also having similar case,filed for 261313 with 65 points in first week of oct.Can you please suggest whether i should go for 190 category with 70 points or not?
I am a bit confused & not able to figure out whether i should go for 190 or not.

Also,looking at current trend it seems that 189 is going to take much time,roughly 6-7 months,

Would like to know your view.

Thanks!!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

karthik0927 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Do I hold a chance this FY 2017-18? I am afraid ray:


Hi Karthik

At the moment, I would be optimistic for you - late July/early August 65 point DOES for 2613 are borderline to get invited by the cut-off in April 2018. But depending on whether they rectify the recent delays, June DOEs could become borderline, We just have to keep analysing the results each Fortnight (nearly 4 weeks since the 18th October round and no results yet) 

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ebenezer said:


> Hi, Thanks for the answer. Could you please clarify:
> - what if we receive a visitor visa before ITA?
> - it is possible that visitor visa would come with 'No further stay' condition. How this affects our 189 application, can we apply in that situation during our stay in Australia or we have to wait after visa finishes/we leave Australia?
> 
> ...


If you get no further stay condition, then you have to apply from overseas and wait there until it is approved. No need to wait for the visitor visa to end before applying, just be outside Australia

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Anyone who's got any idea? Any guess is welcomed!


Hi

The very next round unless they cut the usual 1250 limit

Regards

Tony


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wonder why the round numbers went so much down nowadays... down from 2100 about 12-18 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I wonder why the round numbers went so much down nowadays... down from 2100 about 12-18 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I presume due to the New Zealand 189 visa - I have no figures and can only presume that this is the reason, or at least the main reason.

I think the application rate per invite ratio would be down this year so they may need to adjust the invites up in January and/or February, to make sure they can grant the required amount by 30th June 2018

Regards

Tony


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> I presume due to the New Zealand 189 visa - I have no figures and can only presume that this is the reason, or at least the main reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NZ cant hv such an impact... maybe just overall quota had been reduced, but we were not made aware. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

I am literally in the line for the same occupation. i think the best case scenario would be the end of december. The next round seems over-optimistic, Dont you think Tony.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> NZ cant hv such an impact... maybe just overall quota had been reduced, but we were not made aware.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think they are down that much - last year there was a total of 30,524 invites. This year an average of 1250 per round so far - for 26 rounds that will be 32,500.

Looking at the first 4 months of last year there was 12,450 invites compared to 10,000 for the first 4 months of this year

Again, without actual figures for NZ applications, I am only guessing that this may be the reason for any reduction in invites this year.

The biggest difference between this year and last year is the ratio between Pro rata and non-Prorata occupations.

For a 1250 round, 966 go to Pro rata occupations and only 284 go to non pro rata occupations. If you compare that to the first four rounds of last year, by October 2016 they were looking for 1400 invites per round and 516 were for pro ratas and 884 for non-pros - that is why the requirement for non-pros was 60 points then and 65 point now.

Regards

Tony


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi Tony,
Is there any possibility for an intermediate round next week as the previous round was not a complete one?
Thank you,


----------



## thenitinbhat (May 14, 2016)

Hi,

I had applied for EOI in March 2017 with a score of 60 for subclass 189.
I had an overall band score of 8.0 in IELTS.

How long does it typically take for someone with score 60 to hear back
from them? When can I expect the ITA?

My agent is now suggesting I write PTE and aim for a band score of 79
to improve my chances.

Is it advisable to write PTE in my scenario? Or do I wait?

Let me know what your experiences are.

Regards
Nitin.


----------



## thenitinbhat (May 14, 2016)

Forgot to mention. The occupation I am applying for is Software Engineer (261313).



thenitinbhat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for EOI in March 2017 with a score of 60 for subclass 189.
> I had an overall band score of 8.0 in IELTS.
> ...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

NeonBlr said:


> Hi Tony,
> Is there any possibility for an intermediate round next week as the previous round was not a complete one?
> Thank you,


Anything possible

I think more likely 22nd November with a few extra

Tony


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

thenitinbhat said:


> Forgot to mention. The occupation I am applying for is Software Engineer (261313).


With 60 for 189 and 60+5 for 190, it is hard to get invitation near soon. Your agent is write because these days 65 is the cut off points with 7 months backlog for 189.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

thenitinbhat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for EOI in March 2017 with a score of 60 for subclass 189.
> I had an overall band score of 8.0 in IELTS.
> ...


Hi

your Agent should have suggested this back in March 2017 - you will never, and were never, going to get invited on 60 points. The last person to get invited on 60 points was for an EOI lodged in December 2015 - nearly 2 years ago

Regards


Tony


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Best Case Scenario is the very next round. If it stays at 1250 per round, then worst case scenario would be before January 2018 - worst case scenario is they cut the 1250 limit
> 
> ...


Dear Tony,

Thank u for your reply and giving everyone here hope..
Maybe u can help me out with another issue..me and my husband are on a 457 bridging visa since April. We applied under Computer Network Engineers code, as IT Security wasn’t available back then. He got his skills reassessed and now we are waiting for the invitation under the non pro Security Specilist. In case we should get the invitation, could the fact that our sponsorship visa code is different from the 189 visa code, affect our PR application? Would it be wise to withdraw the 457 visa application ?

Thank you


----------



## Richamonk (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi guys
I have been reading all the trends here and it's been super insightful. Really thought we would be able to get an invite by April but with the recent turnout its becoming confusing again

Eoi- 8th August 2017
26313/ 65 points 189
Attempting pte for the 5th time.
When do you think we could get an invite ?
Thanks


----------



## thenitinbhat (May 14, 2016)

Thank you Tony. Appreciate the quick response.
With a PTE score of 79, my points will go up to 65 for subclass 189.

I am hoping 65 points is enough to get an invite?

Regards
Nitin.




Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> your Agent should have suggested this back in March 2017 - you will never, and were never, going to get invited on 60 points. The last person to get invited on 60 points was for an EOI lodged in December 2015 - nearly 2 years ago
> 
> ...


----------



## nitingupta169 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi All

Do we know when the next cycle is going to be? Considering that last week was not a full cycle, and conducted on Thursday, is there a possibility DIBP runs it this wednesday (15 Nov)?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Richamonk said:


> Hi guys
> I have been reading all the trends here and it's been super insightful. Really thought we would be able to get an invite by April but with the recent turnout its becoming confusing again
> 
> Eoi- 8th August 2017
> ...


With this EOI, If I were you, I would never think about when I can get an invite, I only think about when I can get 79+ in PTE.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

aminn_524 said:


> With this EOI, If I were you, I would never think about when I can get an invite, I only think about when I can get 79+ in PTE.


hi,

Congrats...

Once the documents are submitted after the invite, how long does it usually take to get the PR ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi,
> 
> Congrats...
> 
> ...


Although I can see these days people get direct grant within 32-45 days, it is not really predictable and it all depends on the accuracy and completeness of your documents and the other factors like nationality, occupation, and so on.


----------



## ksuresh209 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hello guys can someone provide me an input, my EOI submission date was on 19 July 2017 for 189 visa- Mechanical Engineering assessed by EA. 

When can I expect my invitation?? 

Your valuable inputs will be highly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi All,

Thanks to all who the seniors who are here to help and motivating newbies like us. Please let me have your guidance also. I wont have much source to get these answers and so trusting you guys only.

MY EOI date : 10/11/17 (189)
ANZCO: 261313
PTEA : 75+ (10 points)
Total: 65

Please suggest, when can I expect my ITA for 189? by rough timeline would be appreciable.
Also, someone please suggest me whether I should also apply another EOI for VIC and NSW (70 with SS)


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

thenitinbhat said:


> Thank you Tony. Appreciate the quick response.
> With a PTE score of 79, my points will go up to 65 for subclass 189.
> 
> I am hoping 65 points is enough to get an invite?
> ...


If u get 79+ in PTE, you will get extra 10 points.
With total of 70 points, you might get invite in immediate or the next round after that.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Puka said:


> Dear Tony,
> 
> Thank u for your reply and giving everyone here hope..
> Maybe u can help me out with another issue..me and my husband are on a 457 bridging visa since April. We applied under Computer Network Engineers code, as IT Security wasn’t available back then. He got his skills reassessed and now we are waiting for the invitation under the non pro Security Specilist. In case we should get the invitation, could the fact that our sponsorship visa code is different from the 189 visa code, affect our PR application? Would it be wise to withdraw the 457 visa application ?
> ...


No problem with 457 Nomination in different code - would only be an issue if you were claiming experience points as Network Engineer and had Skills Assessment as Security Sepcialist

Regards


Tony


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ebenezer said:


> Hi, Thanks for the answer. Could you please clarify:
> - what if we receive a visitor visa before ITA?
> - it is possible that visitor visa would come with 'No further stay' condition. How this affects our 189 application, can we apply in that situation during our stay in Australia or we have to wait after visa finishes/we leave Australia?
> 
> ...





Welshtone said:


> If you get no further stay condition, then you have to apply from overseas and wait there until it is approved. No need to wait for the visitor visa to end before applying, just be outside Australia
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


I think a visa resulting from skillSelect invitation can be applied for even if OP has 'no further stay' condition. Ebenezer should call DIBP and confirm if this indeed is correct.


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Karthik
> 
> At the moment, I would be optimistic for you - late July/early August 65 point DOES for 2613 are borderline to get invited by the cut-off in April 2018. But depending on whether they rectify the recent delays, June DOEs could become borderline, We just have to keep analysing the results each Fortnight (nearly 4 weeks since the 18th October round and no results yet)
> 
> ...



Hi Tony,

how about my ETA for invite?

Code: 263111
Points: 65
DOE: 29 June 2017


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

*Urgent Information*

Hi All,

Thanks to all who the seniors who are here to help and motivating newbies like us. Please let me have your guidance also. I wont have much source to get these answers and so trusting you guys only.

MY EOI date : 12/11/17 (189)
ANZCO: 261313
PTEA : 75+ (10 points)
Total: 65

Please suggest, when can I expect my ITA for 189? by rough timeline would be appreciable.

Also, After reading in some forums I got to know that we can submit multiple EOIs and so I submitted 2 more (1 for VIC and 1 for NSW) with same email ID.

Please let me know your views on this. I am bit confused whether I did any mistake by using same email id. When can I expect any of the invites.
Also, if i got preinvite of any of the state, will that effect my other EOIs (will 189 EOI freeze)? I dont know when EOI freezes in preinvite stage or ITA stage.
Please reply


----------



## nitingupta169 (Sep 30, 2017)

nitingupta169 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Do we know when the next cycle is going to be? Considering that last week was not a full cycle, and conducted on Thursday, is there a possibility DIBP runs it this wednesday (15 Nov)?


Hi seniors,

any guidance on this


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

nitingupta169 said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> any guidance on this


Seniors 

Cant say ... but they would prefer to conduct the next round on 22nd Nov.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

nitingupta169 said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> 
> 
> any guidance on this




Can't predict anything anymore at this moment. You have wait for the DIBP announcements, which can be held in this week, probably Tuesday or Wednesday. Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Can't predict anything anymore at this moment. You have wait for the DIBP announcements, which can be held in this week, probably Tuesday or Wednesday. Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, There is no guarantee there will be an update. I have given up hope. For whats worth they said shortly. It has almost been a week now. They are seriously testing my patience.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2017 &gt;&gt;*



kbangia said:


> Lol, There is no guarantee there will be an update. I have given up hope. For whats worth they said shortly. It has almost been a week now. They are seriously testing my patience.




Mate the meaning of shortly according to DIBP is Next week. I have known that while they announced they will do manual invitation for accountant shortly but did after 1 week. Actually they would have announced the Nov month quota last week, but we all know skillselect encountered the problems last week. I think they will announce this week. Have patience bro!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Lol, There is no guarantee there will be an update. I have given up hope. For whats worth they said shortly. It has almost been a week now. They are seriously testing my patience.


At this stage nothing we can do except wait (pun intended) 

Usually if things are smooth, we get an update Monday 5pm and sometimes Tuesday midday. 

I hope for the sake of everyone's sanity we get an update within the next few hours.


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> No problem with 457 Nomination in different code - would only be an issue if you were claiming experience points as Network Engineer and had Skills Assessment as Security Sepcialist
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


Thank you, he celebrated one year job experience only last month, so he’s claiming experience points as a Security Specialist. The previous skills assessments (for both codes) were including only his professional year program. He hasn’t received his experience skills assessment from ACS yet but that shouldn’t be an issue either right? Since SkillSelect updated his points in the system automatically.

Best regards,


----------



## Amarisher87 (Oct 21, 2017)

Hii
I have applied as mechanical engineer for 189 visa. How long it takes after submitting documents for grant?


----------



## ANI4ever (Nov 13, 2017)

Do you all think that after December, the point test will drop down back to 60 points?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

wait said:


> at this stage nothing we can do except wait (pun intended) :d
> 
> usually if things are smooth, we get an update monday 5pm and sometimes tuesday midday.
> 
> I hope for the sake of everyone's sanity we get an update within the next few hours.


nice name "wait"


----------



## Ebenezer (Jan 6, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> I think a visa resulting from skillSelect invitation can be applied for even if OP has 'no further stay' condition. Ebenezer should call DIBP and confirm if this indeed is correct.


Thanks for the answer. I tried to call DIBP but I couldn't go through the queue...
I even went to DIBP office in Sydney, they said that 'all information is online' but they also said that 'No Further Stay' makes impossible to apply for 189 or any other visa besides some rare exemptions (Protection visa, 590, 485). However, they couldn't say if I will get an automatic waiver along with the invitation -> call DIBP... :frusty:

There are some websites from 2013 and 2016 which say that there is an automatic waiver. Could anyone confirm this?
Australian Immigration Law Services

How do I apply for a Skilled Migration Visa to Australia?

In the current situation with SkillSelect it might be a valuable information for many if you have to find several legal weeks in Australia waiting for ITA. Is it better to:
1) try tourist stream 600, cancel if ITA arrives but if granted there will be a waiver if you get no further stay
2) try some short student visa, the same as above but pay for school etc.
3) any other ideas?


When I get any good confirmation I'll let you know on the forum


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

Applied last week with 70 points (262112 job code). Even with the stuff-ups with the Skill Select system i am hoping I will be invited in the upcoming round. Please correct me If I am wrong.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

OldMoose said:


> Applied last week with 70 points (262112 job code). Even with the stuff-ups with the Skill Select system i am hoping I will be invited in the upcoming round. Please correct me If I am wrong.


yea you will be fine. 100% should get an invite just hope they have a generous round.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

This wait is killing. I have a NSW nomination expiring on 17th Nov for 261111. I want 189 and not 190 but these issues are creating serious troubles. 
I read in few cases, NSW processes nomination within a week which will mandate me for 190 and my EOI will freeze. 
DIPB seriously needs engineers like us to improvise their systems.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Anything possible
> 
> I think more likely 22nd November with a few extra
> 
> Tony


agree, it will be next week, and a standard one.


----------



## ANI4ever (Nov 13, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> This wait is killing. I have a NSW nomination expiring on 17th Nov for 261111. I want 189 and not 190 but these issues are creating serious troubles.
> I read in few cases, NSW processes nomination within a week which will mandate me for 190 and my EOI will freeze.
> DIPB seriously needs engineers like us to improvise their systems.


Why dont you apply for 190? why waiting on 189? as far as i know, 190 is pretty much the same.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

ANI4ever said:


> SGtoAUS18 said:
> 
> 
> > This wait is killing. I have a NSW nomination expiring on 17th Nov for 261111. I want 189 and not 190 but these issues are creating serious troubles.
> ...


Go for and don't wait....


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

dipanshub said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> how about my ETA for invite?
> 
> ...


It's really hard to predict with current trends, but here's my go:

Last DOE for 263111 for 65 pointers is estimated to be 03/03/2017 (according to Iscah so take lightly!) so there is +4 months backlog to be cleared before you get invited. If the cutoff moves about 8 days each round (assuming pace picks up), you'll be invited in approximately 15 rounds, or 7 months.

I'd highly recommend trying to increase your points wherever possible because it's becoming increasingly grim for 65 pointers...


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

ANI4ever said:


> Why dont you apply for 190? why waiting on 189? as far as i know, 190 is pretty much the same.


NSW now have a obligation to work and live in there. They wont issue release letter in case anyone wants to work in another state.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> This wait is killing. I have a NSW nomination expiring on 17th Nov for 261111. I want 189 and not 190 but these issues are creating serious troubles.
> I read in few cases, NSW processes nomination within a week which will mandate me for 190 and my EOI will freeze.
> DIPB seriously needs engineers like us to improvise their systems.


Mate don't be picky and go for 190, hundreds eagerly waiting applicants would gladly take it for you. You don't know what could happen with your 189 EOI.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Mate don't be picky and go for 190, hundreds eagerly waiting applicants would gladly take it for you. You don't know what could happen with your 189 EOI.


Yeah i know, I want to freely apply for jobs once i am there plus my current employer will restrict openings strictly in NSW. 

Plus there is a impact on citizenship if you violate this obligation. 

I have 29 days backlog which will clear in 2-3 rounds max so i am quite hopeful on getting 189. 
Only worrying condition is if they stop further rounds which will be a huge issue for everyone. 

I am not wasting a nomination by accepting it and then not applying through it. i am quite sure it will pass on to someone who needs it desperately. 

- KM 

ANZCO - 261111 (ICT BA)
189 - 70 points
EOI - 24/08/17


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> rocktopus said:
> 
> 
> > Mate don't be picky and go for 190, hundreds eagerly waiting applicants would gladly take it for you. You don't know what could happen with your 189 EOI.
> ...


Your take, I would have applied even with 190 invite. Just remember a bird in hand is better than 2 in the bush.


----------



## ANI4ever (Nov 13, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Yeah i know, I want to freely apply for jobs once i am there plus my current employer will restrict openings strictly in NSW.
> 
> Plus there is a impact on citizenship if you violate this obligation.
> 
> ...



I have asked for quite a few migration agents and all they said was the residence and work requirement for the state sponsors was just an obligation. You wont get your PR cancelled or affect on your citizenship application. What matter is if you give up your PR and want to get the sponsor again from that state, they might not want to sponsor you again since you do not fulfill their requirement.


----------



## danish00 (Oct 13, 2017)

*Travelling on student visa*



KeeDa said:


> They cannot bar you from entering into Australia even if your current visa is expiring in a week. I am sending you a PM with more details...


Hi; apologies for asking this question here but my account does not allow me to send private messages.

My query relates to travelling outside australia;

My 573 student visa expires on 01/03/2018, my COE states my completion date is 31/12/2017 while i would be completing my masters degree around 05/12/2017, i.e. in about a month with the official result.

I was hoping to travel from australia from December and RETURN on 12/02/2018 about 3 weeks before my visa expires.

I intend to file my PR 189 once I return as I hope to get an invite by end of january given the current trends, if not I would opt to apply for 485 in FEB 2018 upon my retyrn. 

NOW My question is simple whether realistically the immigration authorities can deny me re entry in Australia upon arrival on 12th Feb; I have consulted an immigration agent who said the same thing you mentioned that they can question me but not bar me from entering as long as my visa is valid. I also phoned the DIBP and the person gave me a vague response that it is *advisable to come back a month and a half before visa expiry. Would you know of any legal reason they can bar me entering 3 weeks before my expiry of 573 visa; I can show them a residence contract valid till JUNE 2018 at a university affiliated accommodation and can argue that I am a genuine entrant. 

sorry for the lengthy post but would appreciate any insight form anyone. cheers.*


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello, is it okay to submit 2 different EOIs for two different occupation for a same state (NSW)?


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

Kruz189 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to all the seniors who are here to help and motivating newbies like us. Please let me have your guidance also. I wont have much source to get these answers and so trusting you guys only.
> 
> ...


Can somebody please reply on it. I am loosing time here. If I did any mistake, I want to correct it asap.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Kruz189 said:


> Kruz189 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


This is fine. Don't worry.


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> This is fine. Don't worry.


Thanks a lot for your reply. Could you pls ans this also

"Also, if i got preinvite for any of the state, will that effect my other EOIs (will 189 EOI freeze)? I dont know when does EOI freezes, in preinvite stage or ITA stage."

Also, please suggest a rough timelines for my case for all the EOIs. Thanks in advance


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Kruz189 said:


> Can somebody please reply on it. I am loosing time here. If I did any mistake, I want to correct it asap.


If you wish, you can change your e-mail ID' s for each.
I do not know what happens if it is same email ID but it is very easy to change it.
Just log-in, it does not effect your DOE or any other thing.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Yet another day, DIBP does not publish anything. Seriously why? 
:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Testing our patience?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

kubaza said:


> Testing our patience?


I dont think its patience they are testing. That is long gone.literally think i want to kill myself with the anxiety and pain they are giving me.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Kruz189 said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > This is fine. Don't worry.
> ...


It will not affect anything. Timeline even I am not sure, my DoE being eligible for invite...if any 65 pointers get invited in 2613* category.


----------



## argopidi (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi Dear Experts on Expat Forum,
When probably i may get invitation.

SubClass 189: 263111
Point: 65
Date of Expression: 07-March-2017

Eagerly waiting for last 2months.. :frusty:


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

ANZSCO	: 261313 
ACS + Outcome : Aug 2017
PTE (5th attempt) - 10 points

Total Points – 60 (65 in Feb 2018)

What are the chances of getting invite at 65 points in Feb 2018 ? Anyone with 65 points getting invite for 261313 ?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

siddheshsiddhi said:


> ANZSCO	: 261313
> ACS + Outcome : Aug 2017
> PTE (5th attempt) - 10 points
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy,

You would get invite only in the next cycle 2018-2019. I myself am a 60 pointer waiting for my points to increase on December 5th 2017.

Bala


----------



## sebastian009 (Nov 13, 2017)

*Should I accept 190*

Hi guys, I have received NSW invitation that expires on 17/11. 

I have 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190. I will be getting 5 additional points in December and my visa expires in April. I have applied for ICT Business Analyst. 

My question is if I should let the NSW invitation go and wait for 189 or should I accept the nomination for 190? I want to keep my options open in terms of work thats why I am feeling a bit confused about 190.

Any help or suggestion would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and request you to please guide me when I can expect the invite.

ANZSCO Code - 261313
POINTS - 65 (189)
EOI - 24th APR 2017
PTE Point: 7.5 Band score

Points Breakup: 
Experience - 15
Age - 25
Education - 15
English - 10

Awaiting your response.
Regards


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Justy to add on that ACS is positive and done in October 2016.


ARP22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and request you to please guide me when I can expect the invite.
> 
> ...


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

ARP22 said:


> Justy to add on that ACS is positive and done in October 2016.


Currently the scenario looks blank for 65 pointers due to the ongoing confusion and also seems situation is supporting to the 70 n 70+ pointers.. so I suggest you to improve your current PTE score (thinking that u got 10 points) and get additional 10 points to secure the PR for sure with a total of 75 points.. hope this helps.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for your response but If I have to wait with 65 points for SC 189 any time line I can expect. Please advise.


ARP22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and request you to please guide me when I can expect the invite.
> 
> ...





prakash.aluru said:


> Currently the scenario looks blank for 65 pointers due to the ongoing confusion and also seems situation is supporting to the 70 n 70+ pointers.. so I suggest you to improve your current PTE score (thinking that u got 10 points) and get additional 10 points to secure the PR for sure with a total of 75 points.. hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi,
Could you please confirm if its a better option to go for PTE again?
I have 65 points at the moment for 189 and 70points for 190. I have applied on 25th july for 189 and 4th sep for 190 (victoria). Still no invite  and the wait is getting longer and also the website displays the same message with no clarity on information. There is no update on 18th october results itself and i guess the next update of 1st november is also not there..
Can anyone please provide suggestions as it would help me plan better.

ANZSCO Code: ICT System Analyst (261112)
Age:25points
Edu:15 points
Exp:15points
English(PTE-A):10points L/S/R/W: 73/71/69/84
Total:65 points

Thanks,
Suresh


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

ARP22 said:


> Thanks for your response but If I have to wait with 65 points for SC 189 any time line I can expect. Please advise.



Hi,
The last know EOI date for 65 pointer was 15th April and though there was one partial round on 9th November but surely it have not moved 65 pointers at all so going by that logic, the backlog between ur EOI i.e. 24th April n last EOI Date is just 9 days.
I believe you can get invite in next round or max next to next round unless there are really loads of 70 +pointers.


Rest Tony can express his view. 

Regards,
Arjun

261313 / 65 pointer / 25th April 2017
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks Dear for boosting the confidence. the same I am expecting from long but dont know what happen , when the time arrived and I was suppose to get the invite...there is no date of invite on 01st November.
Any idea when the next invite will be.

 Regards


Arjun13 said:


> Hi,
> The last know EOI date for 65 pointer was 15th April and though there was one partial round on 9th November but surely it have not moved 65 pointers at all so going by that logic, the backlog between ur EOI i.e. 24th April n last EOI Date is just 9 days.
> I believe you can get invite in next round or max next to next round unless there are really loads of 70 +pointers.
> 
> ...


----------



## rmb8 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello Im a newbie, Just have a general inquiry &#55357;&#56842;.
Created my EOI in may 2017 with only 60pts ..last oct 2017 i updated my EOI to 70pts. My question - EOI that was created few months ago will be invited last? For instance, EoI created in Aug 2017 having 70pts will be invited first?? SOrry im confused. i only know they are basing on the score ranks. Thanks


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

When they invite they check the points first and then date of EOI updated.
As you are having 70 points now ,surely you will get preference above the 65 pointers.Most probably you will get the invite in next three invite sessions.
Good Luck.


rmb8 said:


> Hello Im a newbie, Just have a general inquiry ��.
> Created my EOI in may 2017 with only 60pts ..last oct 2017 i updated my EOI to 70pts. My question - EOI that was created few months ago will be invited last? For instance, EoI created in Aug 2017 having 70pts will be invited first?? SOrry im confused. i only know they are basing on the score ranks. Thanks


----------



## rmb8 (Nov 7, 2017)

ARP22 said:


> When they invite they check the points first and then date of EOI updated.
> As you are having 70 points now ,surely you will get preference above the 65 pointers.Most probably you will get the invite in next three invite sessions.
> Good Luck.


Thank you for your response.. more clearer now =)


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

rmb8 said:


> Hello Im a newbie, Just have a general inquiry ��.
> Created my EOI in may 2017 with only 60pts ..last oct 2017 i updated my EOI to 70pts. My question - EOI that was created few months ago will be invited last? For instance, EoI created in Aug 2017 having 70pts will be invited first?? SOrry im confused. i only know they are basing on the score ranks. Thanks


Yes... EOI with more points will be invited first, only if points are same, then DOE is considered.. i.e. Anyone with 70 pts having DOE earlier than urs will be invited first.


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

ARP22 said:


> Thanks Dear for boosting the confidence. the same I am expecting from long but dont know what happen , when the time arrived and I was suppose to get the invite...there is no date of invite on 01st November.
> Any idea when the next invite will be.
> 
> Regards


Yes.. Even i feel the same, for more clarity you could wait for the next round results.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ARP22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and request you to please guide me when I can expect the invite.
> 
> ...


Very good chances of getting invited in the next subsequent round, but we don't know yet when that would be- either 15th or 22nd of this month.

When is your ACS expiring?


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

ACS is still valid till next year october. i.e. oct 2018


KeeDa said:


> Very good chances of getting invited in the next subsequent round, but we don't know yet when that would be- either 15th or 22nd of this month.
> 
> When is your ACS expiring?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ARP22 said:


> ACS is still valid till next year october. i.e. oct 2018


Wonderful. Prepare for next steps- PCC, meds, visa fees, all documents... because your invitation is just around the corner.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

danish00 said:


> NOW My question is simple whether realistically the immigration authorities can deny me re entry in Australia upon arrival on 12th Feb; I have consulted an immigration agent who said the same thing you mentioned that they can question me but not bar me from entering as long as my visa is valid. I also phoned the DIBP and the person gave me a vague response that it is *advisable to come back a month and a half before visa expiry. Would you know of any legal reason they can bar me entering 3 weeks before my expiry of 573 visa; I can show them a residence contract valid till JUNE 2018 at a university affiliated accommodation and can argue that I am a genuine entrant.
> *


*

I'm not sure why everyone says that immigration authorities cannot bar you from entering the country if you have only a few weeks left on your visa. They absolutely can.

And usually, they will bar you entry especially if:
- you can not show evidence that you have a flight ticket booked (or started to arrange booking) to depart Australia before the time your visa expires
- you can not show evidence that you have enough money to buy a flight ticket,
- you can not show evidence that you have enough savings to comfortably cover your expenses should you decide to remain on a tourist visa (hence not allowed to work).

If any point in the above list is true, it means you're most likely either going to remain illegally or work illegally in Australia, and these are reasons enough to bar you entry.

Also, any explanations such as "but I am waiting for my PR invitations" or "I am waiting for visa grant" will not turn things in your favor unless you are covered with a proper visa.*


----------



## jamesq1028 (Nov 12, 2017)

*Help please*

Hi guys,
I am a graduate Adelaide architecture student and I have submitted my EOI with 60 points on 20th Auguest. Could you please give some suggestions about the next plan I should go. Do I still have the chance to be invited under the score of 60 for architect ? or I should keep on taking IELTS or PTE test? My current IELTS result: L:7 R:7.5 W:6 S:6.5 

Thank you very much.


----------



## rmb8 (Nov 7, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> Yes... EOI with more points will be invited first, only if points are same, then DOE is considered.. i.e. Anyone with 70 pts having DOE earlier than urs will be invited first.


Just to confirm. If we have the same points, they will refer to DOE, to which one -the date EOI was first created or the date EOI was last updated thanku sorry..

Another question im not applying for 189, I know this is 189 eoi. Im applying for 190 having 65pts without ss = 70pts .. do u think I will have chance to be invited? And they will have rounds this week? or next week? thanKu


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

Anyone think there will be invites tomorrow?


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

No updates on website with any information on next round. Will they even update this month...???


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

dublinse said:


> Anyone think there will be invites tomorrow?


I don't think so


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

what are the chances of getting 190 NSW with 70 points under security specialist 262112? Cant see much activity. Someone please reply


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbangia said:


> what are the chances of getting 190 NSW with 70 points under security specialist 262112? Cant see much activity. Someone please reply




With 70 should be quite high. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> With 70 should be quite high.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



how much time would it take? can you please atleast give me an estimation


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

The very next round.....as cut off for 233112 is 65 and you have 70


----------



## srnaresh (Sep 14, 2017)

Guys, 

I have got the ACS outcome today. 262111 - DBA

ACS - 30points (15+5+10) UG + PG + Exp
Age - 30 points
PTE - 10 points
Partner Skills - 5 Points
Total - 75

But, i am eligible only for 190.....

I am planning to raise EOI tomorrow for both NSW (Stream 2) and Victoria.

When can i expect the invitation for the above points ?

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Next round is on 22nd. This was in a response of a query to [email protected]

No idea on the limits. Have queried the same again.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> Next round is on 22nd. This was in a response of a query to [email protected]
> 
> No idea on the limits. Have queried the same again.


Are you serious about it? because I reckon they don't reply to any email directly send to them rather they send you their online FAQ.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> With 70 should be quite high.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is asking about 190, the cut off 65 points is of 189.


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

Can anyone pls suggest.

MY EOI date : 12/11/17 (189)
12/11/17 (190 for both VIC and NSW)
ANZCO: 261313
PTEA : 75+ (10 points)
Total: 65/70 with SS

Please suggest, when can I expect my ITA for 189 and 190 for VIC and NSW? by rough timeline would be appreciable.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

combatant said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Next round is on 22nd. This was in a response of a query to [email protected]
> ...


I got a reply today.


----------



## carsilvajunior (May 23, 2017)

Hello there,

Does anyone have an estimation for invitation:

Points: 
Age - 30
Education - 15
English - 20
total - 65
Occupation: 233311 - Electrical Engineering 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Kruz189 said:


> Can anyone pls suggest.
> 
> MY EOI date : 12/11/17 (189)
> 12/11/17 (190 for both VIC and NSW)
> ...


As to SS, no one knows since it is very selective, but regarding 189, you do not have any chances to receive an invitation. Try to increase your PTE score and get to 75 points.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Still no information on DIBP site... I am almost sure that they are going to introduce some major changes in visa process.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> As to SS, no one knows since it is very selective, but regarding 189, you do not have any chances to receive an invitation. Try to increase your PTE score and get to 75 points.


Don't be rigid on that , people are getting the invitation with 65 points for 189. The backlog is 7 months around but it may reduce by the time.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Kruz189 said:


> Can anyone pls suggest.
> 
> MY EOI date : 12/11/17 (189)
> 12/11/17 (190 for both VIC and NSW)
> ...


Nowadays, people are getting the invitation with 65 points but having more than 10 points in experience. How many points have got from experience?


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

Is the next invitation round happening tonight guys?


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

AQTLM1905 said:


> Is the next invitation round happening tonight guys?


For sure not tonight. Even I've started being sceptical about 22nd Nov.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

combatant said:


> Don't be rigid on that , people are getting the invitation with 65 points for 189. The backlog is 7 months around but it may reduce by the time.


I am not sure why you think I was rigid. Anyway, it is just math, in the best case, the movement would be 7-8 days which means each month needs at least 4 rounds to be cleared. As you said, the backlog is 7 months, and assuming we have 2 rounds for each month, 

7 * 4 rounds = 28 rounds = 14 months are required to get to Nov so how???

No chance for this FY at least.

I am talking about 189 only.


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Guysss, come onn! Be more positive please!!! 

There were some technical issues that they needed to fix. It was interesting that they could only invite down to 70 points. 

Also, with that 4020 rule, lots of people might have been banned from the system. These will definetely create problems in their system. 

I am and I want to be positive about this next round. Everything shall come back to normal soon.


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

combatant said:


> Nowadays, people are getting the invitation with 65 points but having more than 10 points in experience. How many points have got from experience?


10 points in experience. Thanks


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Kruz189 said:


> 10 points in experience. Thanks


I don't understand why are you guys discussing individual category points. As I have understood the points system, the call is made based on the Occupation + total points.

Can you please explain if I am missing something?


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> I am not sure why you think I was rigid. Anyway, it is just math, in the best case, the movement would be 7-8 days which means each month needs at least 4 rounds to be cleared. As you said, the backlog is 7 months, and assuming we have 2 rounds for each month,
> 
> 7 * 4 rounds = 28 rounds = 14 months are required to get to Nov so how???
> 
> ...


I quite agree with you. With this calculation, I think from Jul2018, it will again resume and somewhere arnd Sep18, i should get. Please correct me if I am wrong. Any thoughts for 190 for my case.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Kruz189 said:


> I quite agree with you. With this calculation, I think from Jul2018, it will again resume and somewhere arnd Sep18, i should get. Please correct me if I am wrong. Any thoughts for 190 for my case.


Yes, you'll get it somewhere around Sep18 if it stays at 65 points. As to 190, it is very selective, take the NSW for example, if you look at the previous trends, you will notice that sometimes they picked applicants with more experience, sometimes, they picked applicants with superior level of English, and now I noticed that they prefer 261312-11 over the 261313 applicants.


----------



## sebastian009 (Nov 13, 2017)

*Help!*

Hi guys, I have received NSW invitation that expires on 17/11. 

I have 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190. I will be getting 5 additional points in December and my visa expires in April. I have applied for ICT Business Analyst. 

My question is if I should let the NSW invitation go and wait for 189 or should I accept the nomination for 190? I want to keep my options open in terms of work thats why I am feeling a bit confused about 190.

Any help or suggestion would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

aminn_524 said:


> Yes, you'll get it somewhere around Sep18 if it stays at 65 points. As to 190, it is very selective, take the NSW for example, if you look at the previous trends, you will notice that sometimes they picked applicants with more experience, sometimes, they picked applicants with superior level of English, and now I noticed that they prefer 261312-11 over the 261313 applicants.


Agree with you, if we leave the points to 65 and assuming Systems Analyst and Business Analyst professions is not removed from the list, 65 pointers should get invite 1 year from the lodge. I lodged on 25th Oct, so almost 1 year from now. Also, keeping in mind the immigration laws are not changed !!


----------



## farahnisar (Jun 1, 2017)

kubaza said:


> Guysss, come onn! Be more positive please!!!
> 
> There were some technical issues that they needed to fix. It was interesting that they could only invite down to 70 points.
> 
> ...


What's the 4020 rule? Can you elaborate?


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Ausysdhome said:


> I don't understand why are you guys discussing individual category points. As I have understood the points system, the call is made based on the Occupation + total points.
> 
> Can you please explain if I am missing something?


Occupation 261313.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> I am not sure why you think I was rigid. Anyway, it is just math, in the best case, the movement would be 7-8 days which means each month needs at least 4 rounds to be cleared. As you said, the backlog is 7 months, and assuming we have 2 rounds for each month,
> 
> 7 * 4 rounds = 28 rounds = 14 months are required to get to Nov so how???
> 
> ...


The invitation gap on the 8th March round was 21. days. This shows that people were getting invitation less than a month. During April to July they don’t send any invitation which piled up the pool with 70+ candidates and now this technical issue would be increased it even more. 

However, we have to optimistic here, once the pool gets clear from this 70+ EOIs, the gap will be reduced as it has happened in the past. For example, the invitation gap in January 2016 was 6 months with 60 points and reduced to 2 months in March 2016 with 60 points. Even further reduced to 4 days with 65 points in the April 2016.

We have to be positive and wait calmly, secondly, all those waiting with 65+5 points have good chances of SS.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

farahnisar said:


> kubaza said:
> 
> 
> > Guysss, come onn! Be more positive please!!!
> ...


Unti and unless we see the next round results, we cannot say anything.

There might be a high possibility of the next round on 22nd to look alike 9th one. I am praying I am wrong..


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

kubaza said:


> Guysss, come onn! Be more positive please!!!
> 
> There were some technical issues that they needed to fix. It was interesting that they could only invite down to 70 points.
> 
> ...


I don't think 4020 rule has any impact on the invitations, it applies if false information is provided in the visa application.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

farahnisar said:


> What's the 4020 rule? Can you elaborate?


PIC 4020 enables refusal of a visa if an applicant provides a bogus document or information that is false or misleading in relation to their application, or if the Minister is not satisfied of an applicant’s identity.

Click on link below for more information
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Life/Publ


----------



## Ishe7ata (Jul 21, 2017)

chibaba chacho said:


> PIC 4020 enables refusal of a visa if an applicant provides a bogus document or information that is false or misleading in relation to their application, or if the Minister is not satisfied of an applicant’s identity.
> 
> Click on link below for more information
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Life/Publ


Thanks for clarification. Yet, that would have no impact on the visa waiting time and score. Unless MANY applicants are submitting bogus applications while knowing it. In that case they would withdraw them right away. I don't think this is the case though.

I'm now worried about their long seated technical issues.... I hope they can fix it and run a normal round on 22nd.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Dear Experts,

Can you guess the round size for the 22 of November, since DIBP is not publishing anything? Would there be any 65 ers for non pro?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ozuser said:


> I think India should be banned from the migration or they will exploit the entire system as they do in Dubai, I am from India and on a temporary visa, I had been looking for jobs for sometimes to apply for state sponsor, this guy I came across is a migrant from India and working for a software company, He interviewed me and greeted me pleasantly and send me off saying if you are selected we will inform you, later part of that night I got a call from this guy, he said its not a big deal for me to recruit you, but you have to deposit AUD 10000 to my bank account in India, I agreed and got second call from the company, and finally after 3 weeks I was recruited, and the amount equivalent in India rupee was deposited to his account by my relative, now happily settled.


Don't know about India but both you and the guy who interviewed you need to be banned for sure.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> ozuser said:
> 
> 
> > I think India should be banned from the migration or they will exploit the entire system as they do in Dubai, I am from India and on a temporary visa, I had been looking for jobs for sometimes to apply for state sponsor, this guy I came across is a migrant from India and working for a software company, He interviewed me and greeted me pleasantly and send me off saying if you are selected we will inform you, later part of that night I got a call from this guy, he said its not a big deal for me to recruit you, but you have to deposit AUD 10000 to my bank account in India, I agreed and got second call from the company, and finally after 3 weeks I was recruited, and the amount equivalent in India rupee was deposited to his account by my relative, now happily settled.
> ...


You should have simply called the company HR help desk and report this issue. Finding a job is not difficult anywhere. Guys like you are a shame to the society.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

ozuser said:


> I think India should be banned from the migration or they will exploit the entire system as they do in Dubai, I am from India and on a temporary visa, I had been looking for jobs for sometimes to apply for state sponsor, this guy I came across is a migrant from India and working for a software company, He interviewed me and greeted me pleasantly and send me off saying if you are selected we will inform you, later part of that night I got a call from this guy, he said its not a big deal for me to recruit you, but you have to deposit AUD 10000 to my bank account in India, I agreed and got second call from the company, and finally after 3 weeks I was recruited, and the amount equivalent in India rupee was deposited to his account by my relative, now happily settled.



What best should have happened is the guy should not have recruited you even.


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

ozuser said:


> I think India should be banned from the migration or they will exploit the entire system as they do in Dubai, I am from India and on a temporary visa, I had been looking for jobs for sometimes to apply for state sponsor, this guy I came across is a migrant from India and working for a software company, He interviewed me and greeted me pleasantly and send me off saying if you are selected we will inform you, later part of that night I got a call from this guy, he said its not a big deal for me to recruit you, but you have to deposit AUD 10000 to my bank account in India, I agreed and got second call from the company, and finally after 3 weeks I was recruited, and the amount equivalent in India rupee was deposited to his account by my relative, now happily settled.


I think you are a scammer indeed and trying to show people that "if someone asks money to hire you to Australia, it really happens".

Whatever it is in reality, this is a serious problem.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

combatant said:


> Occupation 261313.


hey...thanks...

what about 75 pointers for 2613* ? Is there any hope to get a call this financial year?


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Ausysdhome said:


> hey...thanks...
> 
> what about 75 pointers for 2613* ? Is there any hope to get a call this financial year?


You will definitely got the invitation in the next round, whenever it would happen. Prepare the documents.


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Guys,
I am expecting invite in next couple of rounds. just wanted to know if we need to show specific amount of fund in our bank account?
is this true?

Regards,
Arjun

65 Pointers / 25th April / 261313


----------



## aks80 (Jan 20, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> ozuser said:
> 
> 
> > I think India should be banned from the migration or they will exploit the entire system as they do in Dubai, I am from India and on a temporary visa, I had been looking for jobs for sometimes to apply for state sponsor, this guy I came across is a migrant from India and working for a software company, He interviewed me and greeted me pleasantly and send me off saying if you are selected we will inform you, later part of that night I got a call from this guy, he said its not a big deal for me to recruit you, but you have to deposit AUD 10000 to my bank account in India, I agreed and got second call from the company, and finally after 3 weeks I was recruited, and the amount equivalent in India rupee was deposited to his account by my relative, now happily settled.
> ...


Then he would have posted the same thing with a different ending. His opinion would be the same.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

combatant said:


> You will definitely got the invitation in the next round, whenever it would happen. Prepare the documents.


thanks mate...fingers crossed.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ndhankher (Sep 3, 2016)

Dear Senior Members,

I recently got invite for 189 BA in the last week's round and have 75 points. I am gathering the documents to file the visa and have few questions, I am seeking help to clarify the doubts so I can fill the right documents.

I have wife and kid in my application as "Migrating member of the family unit" and mother as "Non-migrating member of the family unit". Can someone confirm please what all forms do I need to fill and upload with the application. I know, I need to upload the Education, Employment, Taxation, ACS skills assessment report, English Test report, PCC, Medical related documents are required for sure, but am doubtful about what other forms (form 80, 1221, 47A etc) I need to fill and upload for migrating (wife and kid) and non-migrating (mother) members.

Appreciate your response.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

No invitations for 65 pointers in Nov. The ceiling has reduced to 700.

18th Oct results and Nov round dates are available.

Time to take PTE again.


----------



## yuhejie6 (Nov 7, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> No invitations for 65 pointers in Nov. The ceiling has reduced to 700.
> 
> 18th Oct results and Nov round dates are available.


700 ceiling.. How cruel..


----------



## yuhejie6 (Nov 7, 2017)

yuhejie6 said:


> 700 ceiling.. How cruel..


I sent SkillSelect an email last week asking if the invitation round on 9th has finished, and they just replied me...

_Thank you again for your enquiry.

At this time, the SkillSelect round was run on the 9th November and the Department expects to run the next round on 22nd November. Please note invitation round dates are subject to change._

Invitation round dates are subject to change... what does that imply...


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2017 &gt;&gt;*

The sad thing I saw today on internet is 700 invitations caps for 22 Nov round. The end is near for 65 and 70 pointers guys. DIBP Rest In Peace!!

Dear Tony 

please explain it, what can be reasons behind it?? 

Remaining caps from Nov round (1250-700=550)--- 

Can we expect ; (1250+550=)1800 caps for December??

Please advise us. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

OMG... It was moving almost 10 days for 65 points for 261313.. I think they don't want to invite 65 pointers anymore


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

What does this mean for someone like me? Am I likely to receive an invite in the next round or early December? My visa runs out mid Dec


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

dublinse said:


> What does this mean for someone like me? Am I likely to receive an invite in the next round or early December? My visa runs out mid Dec



No INVITE for anyone at 65. Pro Rata or Non-Pro Rata. DIBP has made it clear. INVITES to high pointers only.


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

If we compare the 4th of Oct and 18th of Oct invitation rounds, the qeueue for non pro 65 pointers has moved only for 5 days, despite the fact that there had been given out a generous number of 1250 invitations, how’s that making any sense?
Now the ceiling being lowered to 700 for this month... I guess the points have been officially increased from 60 to 70. 
Now we can only hope for a Xmas miracle...


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> No INVITE for anyone at 65. Pro Rata or Non-Pro Rata. DIBP has made it clear. INVITES to high pointers only.


They are just doing everything purposely. They made an excuse of technical issue that they don't have to run 3 rounds this month. If there was a technical issue, they could increase the number of invitations for next round.


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Dear Experts,

Taking the step of reducing occupation ceiling to 700 as optimistic, could it be the case that because of ongoing technical issue they just reduce it for november month. In december it might restore it to 1250 or something.

Current actions of DIBP is really annoying 

What should be the next step? please guide.

Thanks,
Ankush


----------



## jamesq1028 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for Architect on 20/08/2017 (ANZSCO Code: 232111)
Subclass 189 Total points:60 My current graduation visa is due on 01/10/2018

Could you please give some suggestions about the next plan I should go. Do I still have the chance to be invited? or I should keep on taking IELTS or PTE test? My current IELTS result: L:7 R:7.5 W:6 S:6.5 

Thank you very much.:help:


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

According to the new ceiling value, it's highly unlikely to get invitations for non pro rata occ. migrants (eg: some engineering fields) and country may be flooded with Accountants and Auditors.


----------



## sanjoe88 (Nov 9, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Taking the step of reducing occupation ceiling to 700 as optimistic, could it be the case that because of ongoing technical issue they just reduce it for november month. In december it might restore it to 1250 or something.
> 
> ...


Even if November 9th round was 700, at-least some 65 pointers should have received invitation. Some thing doesn't add up. According to iscah 2335 was on 75 points, previous rounds it was moving 1 month per round for 65 pointers.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

What will happen to predefined invites slabs that was introduced so that invites are available for full year ?
For ICT BA/SA it was 78 per round. SO due to decrease in overall numbers will this also decrease ? 

Please confirm guys..


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

sanjoe88 said:


> Even if November 9th round was 700, at-least some 65 pointers should have received invitation. Some thing doesn't add up. According to iscah 2335 was on 75 points, previous rounds it was moving 1 month per round for 65 pointers.


hi,

First of all I think we should not rely on info given on iscah. Many times we have seen that info on that portal is far from reality.

Next...if the max. no. of invitations for 22/Nov are going to be 700....then I think only Accountants will get the invite....Software folks will just have to wait....am I correct or what would be the breakup of those 700 slots?


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

sanjoe88 said:


> Even if November 9th round was 700, at-least some 65 pointers should have received invitation. Some thing doesn't add up. According to iscah 2335 was on 75 points, previous rounds it was moving 1 month per round for 65 pointers.


True that mate. Something fishy with the 9th Nov round.Previously, even when the invitations were hiked up to 1750, it did not improve the number of invites sent out for 2335 and it stood at 108 invites per round regardless of the increase in capping.I believe pro rata occupations are not impacted by per round invite hike or drop?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

I dont understand 4 october round is just 1000 invite however on the table it says 1250? Why isnt anyone saying anything about that.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Stevefranc said:


> True that mate. Something fishy with the 9th Nov round.Previously, even when the invitations were hiked up to 1750, it did not improve the number of invites sent out for 2335 and it stood at 108 invites per round regardless of the increase in capping.I believe pro rata occupations are not impacted by per round invite hike or drop?


That is the point I have made in my last post....that only 75 pointers are getting invite.....so most of those are Accountants. Is it that entry for Software folks is closed for now?


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

jamesq1028 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for Architect on 20/08/2017 (ANZSCO Code: 232111)
> Subclass 189 Total points:60 My current graduation visa is due on 01/10/2018
> ...


Dear jamesq1028,

I Think 60 points is no where in the mind of DIBP. People with 65 Points are waiting for months. Even they had reduced the cap per month. So forget about an invitation with 60points and take IELTS or PTE to improve your score to 70+. 

Something is going -on in the mind of DIBP which is not getting revealed. I pray to god, not any major step should happen like holding the Invitations etc.,: mad:


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*Breakup of the no. of invitations*

Hi,

Can some one please help me understand that if no. of invitations planned are 700...what would be the occupation wise breakup?

Thanks.


----------



## sanjoe88 (Nov 9, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> True that mate. Something fishy with the 9th Nov round.Previously, even when the invitations were hiked up to 1750, it did not improve the number of invites sent out for 2335 and it stood at 108 invites per round regardless of the increase in capping.I believe pro rata occupations are not impacted by per round invite hike or drop?[/QU
> I think 108 is a max cap for mech. Even if per invitation round is 2000 i dont think it will increase. But out of 700 accountants might have got 256 or something what happened to the rest of invites?


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Its apparent that they are making us fool.. For invitation round on 18th oct they sent 1000 invitations and for 2613 ceiling 310 invitations were added.
When there were 1750 invitations, same number, 310 invitations were added. I am losing hope..


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

It seems they intentionally ran a short round, which they would repeat in the next round. I believe there was a significant increase in the number of NZs.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

So after inviting the all the fake EOIs, how many would be left for the genuine ones.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> The sad thing I saw today on internet is 700 invitations caps for 22 Nov round. The end is near for 65 and 70 pointers guys. DIBP Rest In Peace!!
> 
> Dear Tony
> 
> ...


Hi Ram

with reductions to 700 per round in November, and only 2 rounds in stead of 3, I can't even try and guess the numbers for the two December rounds. So no 65 point invites for any occupation in November - we may see the DOE for non pros move 4 or 5 days if we are lucky, to 26th October 2017 - same DOE for most of the pros. With only 5 invites going to 489 family, that stops the leak of places flowing over into the 489s so there will be extra invitations left maybe, for May and June 2018 rounds - but not for Accountant, Auditor and ICT BA.

Regards

Tony


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

sanjoe88 said:


> Stevefranc said:
> 
> 
> > True that mate. Something fishy with the 9th Nov round.Previously, even when the invitations were hiked up to 1750, it did not improve the number of invites sent out for 2335 and it stood at 108 invites per round regardless of the increase in capping.I believe pro rata occupations are not impacted by per round invite hike or drop?[/QU
> ...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi,
> 
> First of all I think we should not rely on info given on iscah. Many times we have seen that info on that portal is far from reality.
> 
> Next...if the max. no. of invitations for 22/Nov are going to be 700....then I think only Accountants will get the invite....Software folks will just have to wait....am I correct or what would be the breakup of those 700 slots?


Hi

The ISCAH "unofficial" figures are only confirming latest invites from Immitracker, the forums and ISCAH's own clients.

My detailed analysis was that all DOEs (except Accountants, Auditors and ICT BAs, all got down to 21st October 2017 at 70 points - for the 9th November rounds - when those results are released, you will see that. 

With only 5 invites for 489, that stopped all the unused pro rata quotas leaking to the 489 pool - so the unused ones can at least be used for 189s late rand may result in invitations for some of the pro rata occupations into May 2018.

So the 22nd November round will be very similar to the 9th November round except the 70 point DOE may move forward 4 or 5 days, in stead of 3 days, as there is only a backlog of 13 days of 75 and above EOIS whereas the 9th November round had a build up of 22 days of 75 and above EOIs - 

So the Accountants, Auditors and ICT BAs will get their full quota within the overall 700 limit, but the other Pro rata occupations will not use their full allocation and the remainder will be there for future invites 

Here is the link to the analysis of the 9th November round:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tations-november-2017-a-104.html#post13571586

Regards

Tony


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Ausysdhome said:
> 
> 
> > hi,
> ...



Thanks Tony.


Felling quite hopeless now.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> The ISCAH "unofficial" figures are only confirming latest invites from Immitracker, the forums and ISCAH's own clients.
> 
> ...


Tony....awesome in depth analysis.

Straight question....in 2613* ..... who will get invite for sure in 22/Nov round?


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Ausysdhome said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


It will move till about 31.10 with 70 points as cutoff.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> It will move till about 31.10 with 70 points as cutoff.


Is here any hope for 65 pointers in coming rounds?

Doe -11 may, 2613

Visa is expiring on 4th Feb


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

harpreet22 said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > It will move till about 31.10 with 70 points as cutoff.
> ...


Lets hope in Dec


----------



## Sukhpuni84 (Jul 13, 2017)

NCH said:


> According to the new ceiling value, it's highly unlikely to get invitations for non pro rata occ. migrants (eg: some engineering fields) and country may be flooded with Accountants and Auditors.




Basically they are trying to stop unannounced immigration.
Accountant quota is only less than 5000 and only 50% seats get filled because of double invite and fake EOI’s so 2000-3000 accountants can’t flood the country. 
I would suggest everyone who is spending money to increase points or studying here please look for other options like Canada.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Lets hope in Dec


But if they increase invitations in Dec, first round will only cover 70 pointers from Nov.


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Can you please let me know where can we get the information which state is accepting applications as part of 190 visa.

Thanks in advance.

Prakash

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrn240 (Oct 6, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> The ISCAH "unofficial" figures are only confirming latest invites from Immitracker, the forums and ISCAH's own clients.
> 
> ...



Hi, Tony

With 70 points actuary, doe 5/11/2017, is it possbile to get invitived on 22nd round?

Thanks


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Tony....awesome in depth analysis.
> 
> Straight question....in 2613* ..... who will get invite for sure in 22/Nov round?


I reckon 70 pointers up to about 26th October 2017 - hopefully up to 31st October 2017 as Leo says.

This will be the DOE for all occupations except Accountants, Auditors and ICT BA.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hrn240 said:


> Hi, Tony
> 
> With 70 points actuary, doe 5/11/2017, is it possbile to get invitived on 22nd round?
> 
> Thanks


I don't think so - it wont get into November - I hope I am wrong

Tony


----------



## sebastian009 (Nov 13, 2017)

*Urgent!!!!*

Hi guys, I have received NSW invitation that expires on 17/11. 

I have 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190. I will be getting 5 additional points in December and my visa expires in April. I have applied for ICT Business Analyst. 

My question is if I should let the NSW invitation go and wait for 189 or should I accept the nomination for 190? I want to keep my options open in terms of work thats why I am feeling a bit confused about 190.

Any help or suggestion would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

sebastian009 said:


> Hi guys, I have received NSW invitation that expires on 17/11.
> 
> I have 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190. I will be getting 5 additional points in December and my visa expires in April. I have applied for ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


Same question again...and you will get the same reply....apply 190 asap


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

sebastian009 said:


> Hi guys, I have received NSW invitation that expires on 17/11.
> 
> I have 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190. I will be getting 5 additional points in December and my visa expires in April. I have applied for ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


Hi Sebastian,

I am in a same boat.. what is your EOI date? 
Mine is 24/08 - 
I am bit skeptical due to current changes by DIPB and thinking to go ahead and apply for NSW with a wish that they wont process my application in next 6 weeks so that if i get 189, i can notify them and process 189. 

Tony please guide us. 

-KM


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Same question again...and you will get the same reply....apply 190 asap


NSW is strict when it comes to state sponsorship, I have read some cases in other forums where NSW restricted people to move and they are very rude in their reply. NSW expects to search job for atleast 6 months and they dont provide release letters. 
So if we have good chances of 189, its worth the wait.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sebastian009 said:


> Hi guys, I have received NSW invitation that expires on 17/11.
> 
> I have 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190. I will be getting 5 additional points in December and my visa expires in April. I have applied for ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


I will check below things:

a) The current trend for ICT Business Analyst
b) How much risk you want to take? If ans to (a) is positive then i am OK to wait.
c) If you are getting too much stressed then better use the invitation.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> I will check below things:
> 
> a) The current trend for ICT Business Analyst
> b) How much risk you want to take? If ans to (a) is positive then i am OK to wait.
> c) If you are getting too much stressed then better use the invitation.


I think the movement will be only upto 10 days till 7th Aug Like in previous round. Previously it moved by up to 25 days in an average. 

If full quota of 78 is given in this round, then there is high chances of movement up to mid-end of August. 
I have sent email to skill select to confirm the quota. However, I also know they wont reply


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> NSW is strict when it comes to state sponsorship, I have read some cases in other forums where NSW restricted people to move and they are very rude in their reply. NSW expects to search job for atleast 6 months and they dont provide release letters.
> So if we have good chances of 189, its worth the wait.


Then why did you guys even apply in 190?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> I think the movement will be only upto 10 days till 7th Aug Like in previous round. Previously it moved by up to 25 days in an average.
> 
> If full quota of 78 is given in this round, then there is high chances of movement up to mid-end of August.
> I have sent email to skill select to confirm the quota. However, I also know they wont reply


If you do not get clear solution within NSW timelines then i would say use the existing invite. 1 live bird is better than 2 dead ones


----------



## nishchay7 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi guys, first time poster, when can I expect the invite? My visa expires May '18

ANZSCO: 261311 Analyst Programmar
EOI lodged for 189: 8 Nov 2017
Points: 70


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Australia’s immigration dead end has reached, while Canada has announced an intake of 1 million immigrants. So it’s clear who is leading in immigration policy. Canada is taking full advantage of US immigration downfall. So Canada will be next sole prospect country for immigration. This will destroy the immigration programs and students programs in Australia.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:

1. 18th October 2017 Round Results
2. September 2017 State Nominations
3. Unofficial Round Results of 9th November 2017


----------



## Hrn240 (Oct 6, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I don't think so - it wont get into November - I hope I am wrong
> 
> Tony


Thank you for your reply.

I have got two more questions as follow:

1. If there is no one in actuary category with earlier doe, I still wont get an invition? I dont really know how it works?

2. I have seen people with nov doe got invitived on 9th run on immitracker.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

NCH said:


> According to the new ceiling value, it's highly unlikely to get invitations for non pro rata occ. migrants (eg: some engineering fields) and country may be flooded with Accountants and Auditors.


Even Accountants and Auditors are not getting invites! All are waiting. God knows to whom they keep on issuing the bloody invites.


----------



## Hrn240 (Oct 6, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I dont understand 4 october round is just 1000 invite however on the table it says 1250? Why isnt anyone saying anything about that.


Invitation rounds will be held twice a month. The* maximum numbers* of invitations to be issued in the November 2017 invitation rounds are as follows:


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

So it is true !! The guy who confirmed his EOI (18/04 - 261313 - 65 points) got invited. 

Now, where are those who were complaining that they didn't receive the invitation with EOI on 16th & 17th April for 261313 ???

Regarding the decrease in # of invitations, I reckon DIBP is trying to keep the invitation flowing till they start the next year cycle as against exhausting everything by April'18. Although it sounds good to keep the invitation flowing, there is a huge problem waiting for 65 pointers. Because of the reduction in # of invites per round, and with a steady buildup of new 70 and 75 pointers, the movement for 65 pointers will be minuscule, perhaps we are looking at far worse movement than what we are seeing now i.e. 10 days of movement per round might become a dream run for 65 pointers. 

Maybe its time, pull up your sleeves and start preparing for those 20 pts in PTE. or 8 in IELTS. This definitely makes someone happy though ... that would be PEARSON !!! MORE REVENUE.


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

nishchay7 said:


> Hi guys, first time poster, when can I expect the invite? My visa expires May '18
> 
> ANZSCO: 261311 Analyst Programmar
> EOI lodged for 189: 8 Nov 2017
> Points: 70


Next round, or definitely in Dec under few conditions.... 


No more technical faults.
DIBP doesn't surprise by further lowering the # of invitations

Nobody here can confirm the above two won't occur. However, let's continue to remain positive, and hope everyone gets an invite asap.


----------



## nishchay7 (Nov 15, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> Next round, or definitely in Dec under few conditions....
> 
> 
> No more technical faults.
> ...


Thank you for your reply, fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:
It's been so unpredictable so needed some confirmation. Let's hope it gets better for all of us.


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

nanho said:


> My points are 65 (without state sponsorship points).
> 
> Btw - 2613 is already at 15 April for 65 pointers. Do you still foresee any risk in it not reaching 3rd May (for 65 pointers) ?


I hope you didn't decline the 190 invite...!!


----------



## jaswanthjasu (Jan 18, 2015)

ndhankher said:


> Dear Senior Members,
> 
> I recently got invite for 189 BA in the last week's round and have 75 points. I am gathering the documents to file the visa and have few questions, I am seeking help to clarify the doubts so I can fill the right documents.
> 
> ...


I think according to latest rules, parents are not part of family unit. Please go through the DIBP website.


----------



## mdr (Nov 14, 2017)

nishchay7 said:


> Hi guys, first time poster, when can I expect the invite? My visa expires May '18
> 
> ANZSCO: 261311 Analyst Programmar
> EOI lodged for 189: 8 Nov 2017
> Points: 70


70 points so you should get invite in next round


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> So it is true !! The guy who confirmed his EOI (18/04 - 261313 - 65 points) got invited.
> 
> Now, where are those who were complaining that they didn't receive the invitation with EOI on 16th & 17th April for 261313 ???
> 
> ...


Just gave my PTE yesterday, Jesus! They made the listening harder too.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

*January 2018 - 3 Wednesday*



jaswanthjasu said:


> I think according to latest rules, parents are not part of family unit. Please go through the DIBP website.


Guys - with the current pattern of invitation dates, Jan 2018 will have 3 Wednesday and I am 100% sure that DIBP will make drama once again.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:
> 
> 1. 18th October 2017 Round Results
> 2. September 2017 State Nominations
> 3. Unofficial Round Results of 9th November 2017


How did you confirm that there were 78 invites for 2611? Where did you get this information ?


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Guys - with the current pattern of invitation dates, Jan 2018 will have 3 Wednesday and I am 100% sure that DIBP will make drama once again.


I think they will stick to 2 rounds per month....
Also seeing the current official results, they want to increase the 75/70 application backlogs to reduce 65 pts being picked up....

Disappointed now... have to go back to PTE now...:shocked:


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

mdr said:


> 70 points so you should get invite in next round


Yes, only in an ideal scenario. Please don't give so much hope especially with the fiasco that's going on right now. 

The reason why I say that... Here is the current scenario, 

I couldn't recollect precisely but, last EOI for 261313 was for 70 pointer - 21st Oct. ( This is unofficial result which could be completely wrong)



> To get to 8th Nov, there are 17+ days of 75 Pointers & 17+ days of 70 pointers. With the reduced invitations per round. It can get difficult for this much of movement. Especially, with so many 70+ pts invites these days. If it does move that much, we are the happiest, but lets always brace us for the unexpected.


These are just my two cents, but I could be totally wrong. I prefer to keep the expectation low so that there is not much disappointment if something goes south. 

If you see my post above, I just quoted a guy, who we suggested just like how you did now, that he would get invited in a couple of rounds at max. And we are past Two rounds and nothing for him yet with no hopes on what's in store for December. He had 190 invites by then and was willing to let that go because few people commented he would get 189 in two rounds. 

I only hope, with our words he didn't screw up what was in his hands. So better be conservative, at least with so much going on unexpectedly.


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Just gave my PTE yesterday, Jesus! They made the listening harder too.


Uffff... They are literally pushing us to the corner, but don't give up.. Keep trying... Good luck

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## CVT33 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Just a quick question, I'm fairly new to this forum.

I've lodged my EOI for a Subclass 189 visa. The DOE is 5/10/17.
My occupation is civil engineering (2332) and i'm claiming 65 points.

I'm currently in Australia on a graduate engineers visa which expires in April 2018.

Can anyone give me an indication of when i'm likely to receive an invite to apply?

I also have the opportunity to have my work experience assessed by Engineers Australia which would give me an extra 5 points and bring it up to 70, however this is expensive and would take a few months. Would it be worth doing? (If i'm likely to get an invite in the next 2 months I wouldn't bother with it)

Thanks for any information and good luck to everyone waiting for an invite!


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi,

Please be kind enough to support me on the below query.

I have applied for 189 with 65 points in august 13 (261313) . With the current trend i dont see any luck to get an invitation. Therefore i want to know answers for below question.

1. I have a family member and i can apply for subclass 489 with the relative sponsorship. How are my chances of getting an invitation for that?
2. Since 489 is a temporary visa, while im in 489, can i process with 189 independent visa or is there any way to get the PR while on 489?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please be kind enough to support me on the below query.
> 
> ...


261313 category has more chances of invite in 189 . May be a bit later but i think you will get the invite


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> 261313 category has more chances of invite in 189 . May be a bit later but i think you will get the invite


Thanks a lot of the kind words. This waiting is so stressful. I will wait and see the December trend.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

CVT33 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick question, I'm fairly new to this forum.
> 
> ...



Since you are Non- pro , 22 nov for 65 pointers would be hard as pros like accountants and soft engineer take the almost 80 percent of the round. I suggest waiting till the new invitation trend is out for December. Hoping if you get 1250+550 rounds which should be enough to get back on the horse. April is a long time. Most of us have our visa expiring in a month. Good luck champ.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi all!

With the new information of the 700 cap, what are my chances of getting an invite.

70 points, DOE 9th November, ANZCO 312212

Thanks a million!


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Hi all!
> 
> With the new information of the 700 cap, what are my chances of getting an invite.
> 
> ...


Based on my opinion and looking at the current trends

30 % chance next invite 22 nov

Above 1250 round
100% chance 5 dec


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Based on my opinion and looking at the current trends
> 
> 30 % chance next invite 22 nov
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your quick reply!


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Mates, 

I read a lot of candidates are talking about that they intentionally want to increase the cutoff points to 70/75. But why would they do that. They just need to invite X number of candidates in stipulated time. No matter someone is 65/70 points holder. DIBP go with the trend and thats the technical and fake EOIs that made the condition bad for 65 pointers.

Thats my feeling for the DIBP. Isnt this the case ?

Thanks,
Ankush


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I read a lot of candidates are talking about that they intentionally want to increase the cutoff points to 70/75. But why would they do that. They just need to invite X number of candidates in stipulated time. No matter someone is 65/70 points holder. DIBP go with the trend and thats the technical and fake EOIs that made the condition bad for 65 pointers.
> 
> ...


Please tell me one intention behind 700 as the round limit. 1250 -> 700.

Atleast Nov will not see any 65 pointer invite. If they increase this in Dec, it will take at least 1 round to normalize things.


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

So, surprises again. Every time I think I've nailed it, it just throws dirt onto my face and laughs. And I've been doing this January this year.


Anyway guys, do you think I would get an invite in the next round. 261313, Doe 31st oct, 70 points. Thanks.


----------



## G4N3SH (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi guys,

Please help me understand this.

21st Jun 2017 2631 65 03/02/2017 12:49am (cutoff 60)
23rd Aug 2017 2631 65 21/01/2017 1:02pm (cutoff 65)

Why did they go back on the dates for 2631?

Thanks.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

sam99a said:


> So, surprises again. Every time I think I've nailed it, it just throws dirt onto my face and laughs. And I've been doing this January this year.
> 
> 
> Anyway guys, do you think I would get an invite in the next round. 261313, Doe 31st oct, 70 points. Thanks.


You might get invited or just miss by a day or two. Dec first round for sure, you will.


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

261311.. May 7 2017.

What do you think guys??


----------



## pinkhighlighter (Nov 9, 2017)

sam99a said:


> So, surprises again. Every time I think I've nailed it, it just throws dirt onto my face and laughs. And I've been doing this January this year.
> 
> 
> Anyway guys, do you think I would get an invite in the next round. 261313, Doe 31st oct, 70 points. Thanks.


Same here, I was expecting to get an invitation on November 1. Hope we getnthe invitation next round.
Occupation: Chef
70 points
DOE:29/10


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > So, surprises again. Every time I think I've nailed it, it just throws dirt onto my face and laughs. And I've been doing this January this year.
> ...




The thing is, I don't trust this system anymore and moreover my luck or shall I say our collective luck . There could be a metior shower on dibp's system location or north Korea might invade Australia for all I know. I don't know. I have trust issues now. So yeah...., I've finished ranting.


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

pinkhighlighter said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > So, surprises again. Every time I think I've nailed it, it just throws dirt onto my face and laughs. And I've been doing this January this year.
> ...



Good luck to you my friend.


----------



## pinkhighlighter (Nov 9, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

New here and I've been a silent reader and follower
these past weeks. I empathize with everyone desperately waiting for an invite specially those close
to their visa expiry dates. I was positive to get invited next round but hopes went down upon knowing the 700 only invites. Still, Hoping and praying to recieve the most awaited invitation next week!
Occ:Chef
Age:25
English:20
Exp:5
Edu:20
Overall: 70 points
DOE:29/10


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi All,

Seeing the present situation, can you advise when I can expect invitation .
till 15th April 65 pointers had been invited and my EOI is of 24th April 2017.
I was expecting the invite on 01st November but no round happens.

DOE:24/04/2017
Occupation: 261313
Age:25
English:10
Exp:15
Edu:15
Overall: 65 points
Awaiting your response.

Regards
ARP


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

ARP22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Seeing the present situation, can you advise when I can expect invitation .
> till 15th April 65 pointers had been invited and my EOI is of 24th April 2017.
> ...


It is at 18 April (official figure), I think second round of December.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Any guess for applicants filed in Oct?

ANZSCO: 261112
ACS applied: 15/02/17 Result: 18/04/17
PTE-A: L77 R64 S82 W76 - 22nd July 17
PTE-A: L76 R60 S80 W69 - 7th Aug 17
PTE-A: L74 R74 S86 W72 - 24th Oct 17

EOI 190 VIC: 11/08/17 (Updated PTE Score on 25/10/2017)
Total: 70 Age: 25 Edu: 15 Exp: 15 Language: 10 State: 5 


EOI 189 Date: 25/10/2017
Total: 65 Age: 25 Edu: 15 Exp: 15 Language: 10


----------



## Hadi789 (Nov 1, 2017)

*Chemical Engineering 233111*

Hi,

i am new member here and i dont know for Chemical Engineering 233111 , 189/ 65 points are okay or not.

DOE:22/10/2017
Age:25
English:10
Exp:15
Edu:15
189: 65 points
190: 65+5 points

Can anyone please suggest me with present scenario of 700 invites per draw will i have chance? in coming month?

regards,


----------



## julligan (Oct 16, 2017)

hi, with 700 per round is very difficult. It should increase to 1000+ for 65 pointers to have any chance.


----------



## riteshsoni82 (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't think even with 1000 there is any chance. It has to be 1250. 
Not sure why DIBP have limited the invitations to just 700.

Points: 65
Code: 261312
DOE: 20/04/2017


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> How did you confirm that there were 78 invites for 2611? Where did you get this information ?


By subtracting values from ceiling table as it gets updated with every round.


----------



## Ritesh009 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi , 

I have 70 points updated on 31st Oct 2017, awaiting Nov invitation round.
Can someone please help with details when will the Nov 2017 invitation happen and will I receive an invite in next invitation round. 


Should I apply for State nomination or wait for 189 invite. 

Can you please share info.


----------



## sebastian009 (Nov 13, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi Sebastian,
> 
> I am in a same boat.. what is your EOI date?
> Mine is 24/08 -
> ...


My EOI date is 26/8 and since I am getting 5 extra points in December, i will have 75 points for 189 by then. I am actually thinking of not doing 190 and taking a risk of waiting for 189. Do you think its enough time to get an invite before April for 189 ICT BA?


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Anzco occupational ceilings are updated.
According to the list, number of latest invitations in "2331 Chemical and Materials Engineer" (non pro) are 8. (138 in total) 
86.2 % of the ceiling is available for invitations. 

I reckon these 8 people are the 70-75 pointers. 

Due to the lowered ceilings, it looks like I have to ask points for my work experience. Since skilled employment documents are too many, too expensive to translate and verification might make the process longer , I wanted to get an invitation with 65 points. But it seems like I have to add it now. 

Any recommendations ? Please check anzco table for occupations. You can see exact numbers of each occupation.


----------



## sebastian009 (Nov 13, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> I will check below things:
> 
> a) The current trend for ICT Business Analyst
> b) How much risk you want to take? If ans to (a) is positive then i am OK to wait.
> c) If you are getting too much stressed then better use the invitation.


The trend keeps changing, it was very different a month ago, I was actually expecting a 189 invite by end of this month. Its very unpredictable now and I don't know why.


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

64 Registered Nurses invited since October 4. It has the highest ceiling with more than 16000 value but as its looks like people with more points are invited regardless of ceiling. I am going for 489 as I given up for 189 with 60 points.


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

Skillselect Oct 18 results announced - 18 October Invitation rounds

Next invitation on 22 Nov - 700 invites.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

raghavs said:


> Skillselect Oct 18 results announced - 18 October Invitation rounds
> 
> Next invitation on 22 Nov - 700 invites.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking at the current scenario when will I get my invite. Please advise.

Code - 263111
EOI - 26th April 2017
Points - 65 (189)
Points - 70 (190)

I am really worried. I cannot clear PTE tried thrice already. And IELTS have already got 7 band which is the max I can score...loosing hope for getting the invite in 2017 - 2018 year.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

dnalost said:


> 261311.. May 7 2017.
> 
> What do you think guys??


points?


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi Tony / All ,
whats your view on this new limit of 700 ? How it is going to impact 261313 quota ? will they still issue full quota ?

65 point moved till 18th officially in 18th Oct round but any idea how much 70 + pointer moved in 9th Nov round?
That will decide how much time it will take to reach to my EOI i.e 25th April. 


Regards,
Arjun
261313 / 65 Point / 25th April


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Please tell me one intention behind 700 as the round limit. 1250 -> 700.
> 
> Atleast Nov will not see any 65 pointer invite. If they increase this in Dec, it will take at least 1 round to normalize things.


There could be one reason. What if they didn't fix the fake EOI issue yet. They might not want to waste invites so they intentionally reduced the invites. Could be a reason, I hope I am right and they do above 3000 from December onwards once they fix.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

meldney said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me one intention behind 700 as the round limit. 1250 -&gt; 700.
> ...


Innocent people


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Arjun13 said:


> Hi Tony / All ,
> whats your view on this new limit of 700 ? How it is going to impact 261313 quota ? will they still issue full quota ?
> 
> 65 point moved till 18th officially in 18th Oct round but any idea how much 70 + pointer moved in 9th Nov round?
> ...


No chance in Nov dude. Let's hope, infact pray, that Dec sees a surge in the limits.
In the worst case let's start preparing for Pte.


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

Hi All,

Occupation code : 261313 DOE : 5th May 2017 with 65 points.

I have an option of increasing my partner's points to 70 by doing ACS skill assessment. We've been patiently waiting for the invite for so long. Didn't do ACS as it involves 500AUD+Agent's fee for filing it. Looking at the recent happenings, I'm thinking about going for ACS. Please suggest me on this. I don't mind waiting for a couple of months but all I want is an invite. As I'm the dependent, doing ACS skill assessment would be of any advantage while looking for a job in Aus?


----------



## gordon lam (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi guys,

Since the invitation has dropped to 700. I really dont know if 60 pointers like me would ever get invited. 

I was wondering if I would still be under this 700 limit if I used my family sponsor under 489? My visa is gona be expired in March, I was hoping to use 189 since my occupation is never gona reach the limit. Or is there a chance for 60 pointers before March? I am new and dont really know how to read those data sheet...

Can any experts give me some advice?

Cheers and good luck everyone.

Gordon

Occ:Welder (First Class)
Age: 30
English:10
Exp:5
Edu:15
Overall: 60 points
DOE:30/8


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi All

I dont think situation is going to Normalise now all 65 pointers are in aame situation 60 pointers of last year they all had skimm chance but it never happened similar is the case for 65 pointers.

Tony ans Sultan can give their 2 cents


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi Experts,

Can anyone share me the PTE expatforum link with some quick tips. I know it was being shared couple of times earlier, however, not able to find it now. If anybody can share would be of great help.


----------



## meri524 (Apr 22, 2017)

I dont know when to expect my invite at all.. the pace is so slow and my visa expires on January. So worried right now.
Occupation: Accounting 
Pts:75
DOE: 03/10/2017


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

meri524 said:


> I dont know when to expect my invite at all.. the pace is so slow and my visa expires on January. So worried right now.
> Occupation: Accounting
> Pts:75
> DOE: 03/10/2017


You should get invite in 22/Nov round. But not sure if you will get grant by Jan !


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

dipanshub said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can anyone share me the PTE expatforum link with some quick tips. I know it was being shared couple of times earlier, however, not able to find it now. If anybody can share would be of great help.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-2160.html


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Ausysdhome said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-2160.html


You might want to go thru my previous post...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2152.html#post13576778


----------



## Meysam270 (Jul 16, 2015)

JD5995 said:


> I cannot clear PTE tried thrice already. And IELTS have already got 7 band which is the max I can score...loosing hope for getting the invite in 2017 - 2018 year.


Give a shot at NAATI. It gives you 5 more points.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Meysam270 said:


> Give a shot at NAATI. It gives you 5 more points.


Give PTE-A couple more shots....I cleared in 4th attempt.Go thru my journey to the top score...it might help you.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2152.html#post13576778


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> You should get invite in 22/Nov round. But not sure if you will get grant by Jan !


After the invitation, as long as you apply, you'll get a bridging visa.


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

Mregmi said:


> 64 Registered Nurses invited since October 4. It has the highest ceiling with more than 16000 value but as its looks like people with more points are invited regardless of ceiling. I am going for 489 as I given up for 189 with 60 points.




I share your frustration and surprise. RNs are needed throughout Australia, yet limited invitations were given the FY.

Have you tried 190 ?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hrn240 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I have got two more questions as follow:
> 
> ...


Hi

The best way to look at it is that there are 9 Groups of Occupations:
Accounatnts
Auditors
ICT BA
Programmers
Network Pros
Electronics Eng
Mechanical Eng
Other Eng
The 9th Category contains the remaining 63 groups of occupations as the eight above are single groups. This (your) Group is referred to as the Non-Pro Rata Occupation Group. some of the other 62 occupations with you include Nurses, Civil Engineers, Bricklayers .....

You have a place in the queue which is at the 70 point level on 5th November 2017. So anyone in your occupational group will get invited before you if they score 75 points above (whether they went onto the system before or after you) and anyone of your group who scores 70 points and lodged their EOI before you. This also applies to the other 8 groups of occupations but they are subject to their own quota each round so, for example, you would get invited at 70 points before some Accountants on the system at 75 points.

so if you know of some November EOIs getting invited on 9th November round, that is because they score 75 points or more and the EOIs are first ranked by total points score and then date of lodgement.

Regards


Tony


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey 

Any chances of 65 non pro coming back if we have 3000+ Dec Round.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Arjun13 said:


> Hi Tony / All ,
> whats your view on this new limit of 700 ? How it is going to impact 261313 quota ? will they still issue full quota ?
> 
> 65 point moved till 18th officially in 18th Oct round but any idea how much 70 + pointer moved in 9th Nov round?
> ...


Hi Arjun

700 surely has to be a temporary restriction, especially with Pro rata invites potentially being as much as 966 - the 700 is causing reduced quotas for Networkers, Developers and Electronics and Mechanical Engineers. i expect it to get to at least 1000 and hopefully back to 1250 plus in December but I have lost count of the times I have been wrong in the past.

What we do know is that a continuation of 700 will see no 65 point invites and the 70 points queue, standing at 19 days on 9th August 2017, will increase bay about a week every fortnightly round.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

gordon lam said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Since the invitation has dropped to 700. I really dont know if 60 pointers like me would ever get invited.
> 
> ...


Hi Gordon

The 489s have just been restricted to just 5 each round in November - this is to stop the unused Pro rata places from being taken up by the 489 pool. Let's say it gets back to 1000 or more per round from December - at 60 points yo uare still unsure about a visa. I would recommend you get a 489 EOI on the system pronto - yo umay get invited in December and then you can lodge. if you are lucky and get 189 invite in June 2018, then you can lodge a 189 also - the extra fees you pay was just insurance in case you did not get 189 invite

Regards


Tony


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

sebastian009 said:


> My EOI date is 26/8 and since I am getting 5 extra points in December, i will have 75 points for 189 by then. I am actually thinking of not doing 190 and taking a risk of waiting for 189. Do you think its enough time to get an invite before April for 189 ICT BA?


If you are getting extra 5 points in December, you dont have to worry.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> If you are getting extra 5 points in December, you dont have to worry.


Between I am applying for NSW, with so much changing and increasing uncertainty i think it will be best to go ahead with Nomination. if i get lucky, i will apply for 189 else will wait for 190. 

Its worth to Risk $300. 

I just hope Christmas starts early for NSW and most of them goes to leave before processing my application. :rockon:


----------



## gordon lam (Sep 18, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Gordon
> 
> The 489s have just been restricted to just 5 each round in November - this is to stop the unused Pro rata places from being taken up by the 489 pool. Let's say it gets back to 1000 or more per round from December - at 60 points yo uare still unsure about a visa. I would recommend you get a 489 EOI on the system pronto - yo umay get invited in December and then you can lodge. if you are lucky and get 189 invite in June 2018, then you can lodge a 189 also - the extra fees you pay was just insurance in case you did not get 189 invite
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, thanks for your advice. According to ur suggestion, if i get my 489, while being process, I might still get my 189 invitation? So i wouldnt get my 189 eoi cancel even tho I get my 489 or 190 visa?

Thanks for your soon reply.

Cheers,

Gordon


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey Tony

Any chances of 65 non pro coming back if we have 3000+ Dec Round.


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Occupation code : 261313 DOE : 5th May 2017 with 65 points.
> 
> I have an option of increasing my partner's points to 70 by doing ACS skill assessment. We've been patiently waiting for the invite for so long. Didn't do ACS as it involves 500AUD+Agent's fee for filing it. Looking at the recent happenings, I'm thinking about going for ACS. Please suggest me on this. I don't mind waiting for a couple of months but all I want is an invite. As I'm the dependent, doing ACS skill assessment would be of any advantage while looking for a job in Aus?


You Should get your invite in second round of December or max by January. Processing time for ACS now is i think around 2-3 months. So I dont think that it will be of any use to waste 500 AUD.

Wait for December and hope Christmas will get us something very good.

Cheers!
Ankush


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> You Should get your invite in second round of December or max by January. Processing time for ACS now is i think around 2-3 months. So I dont think that it will be of any use to waste 500 AUD.
> 
> Wait for December and hope Christmas will get us something very good.
> 
> ...


But this again depends on the no.of invites for Dec rounds and the backlog created by 70 pointers.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

sharadnv said:


> But this again depends on the no.of invites for Dec rounds and the backlog created by 70 pointers.


My suggestion to all would be.......if you are serious about getting an invite...just work towards increasing your points.......
PTE, NAATI, Spouse credentials etc..


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> My suggestion to all would be.......if you are serious about getting an invite...just work towards increasing your points.......
> PTE, NAATI, Spouse credentials etc..



Hi,

I have points breakup for ANZSO code - 261313 as 

Age - 30 points
PTE - 20 points ( 79 each)
Education - 15 points.
Experience - 0 ( cannot claim as work ex is 3 years- after ACS 1 yr)

Total - 65 points

How can we get NAATI points?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

rahuljain285 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have points breakup for ANZSO code - 261313 as
> 
> ...


NAATI process is bit longer https://www.naati.com.au/ .
Try for partner points if your spouse occupation is present in the same list.
Whats your DOE? WIth 65 you might still have chance under 261313


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

rahuljain285 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have points breakup for ANZSO code - 261313 as
> 
> ...


NAATI is for interpreter/ translator from any listed regional language to English.
NAATI for this year has already closed. For next year...NAATI will come up with new 
certification guidelines....check NAATI website.


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> NAATI process is bit longer https://www.naati.com.au/ .
> Try for partner points if your spouse occupation is present in the same list.
> Whats your DOE? WIth 65 you might still have chance under 261313



My DOE is 14th November 2017 and looking at the current trend it seems it will take atleast a year to get an invite.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

rahuljain285 said:


> My DOE is 14th November 2017 and looking at the current trend it seems it will take atleast a year to get an invite.


I don't think its that bad with 261313


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Guys, do you believe I stand a chance?

Materials Engineer, non pro, 65 points, DOE: 18 Nov 2017. 

In 2018, I will lose 5 points. Do you think I can get invitation until then?


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

kbangia said:


> Hey Tony
> 
> Any chances of 65 non pro coming back if we have 3000+ Dec Round.


We are at the same boat. 65 non pro.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Hey
> 
> Any chances of 65 non pro coming back if we have 3000+ Dec Round.




Definitely bro. Having 1800 per round for December month will touch down 60 points EOi in December 2nd round. Good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anishantonyvp (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi Tony,

Looking at the current trend of invitations issued by DIBP my agent logged an EOI under 190 for NSW yesterday. Can you tell me what is the probabilty of getting an invitation under 190 before 189 , looking at the current trend ? 

ANZSO code - 261312 
Age - 30 points
PTE - 10 points ( 72 1st Attempt)
Education - 15 points
Work Exp - 15 points
ACS Outcome : +VE 30th Oct 2017 
EOI (189) : 3rd Nov 2017 (70 points)
EOI (190 NSW) : 15th Nov 2017 (75 points)


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi, 
I'm asking this just out of curiosity. Why do you guys have agents? What is the benefit of having an agent?


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Ramramram222 said:


> kbangia said:
> 
> 
> > Hey
> ...


Why do you think December round will be 1800?
And how many rounds do you expect in December?

Non pro 65 points


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

kubaza said:


> Why do you think December round will be 1800?
> And how many rounds do you expect in December?
> 
> Non pro 65 points



Because we only had 700 rounds in november. Then again, anything can happen. I am non pro too expecting too.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

When will I get my 189 visa invitation (November 2017 update) - Iscah

i wish i applied a week before, truly devastated seeing this.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kubaza said:


> Why do you think December round will be 1800?
> And how many rounds do you expect in December?
> 
> Non pro 65 points




I expect it to be 1800. I have reasons behind this assumption. This year DIBP has set up 1250 per round , so first 2 months it was 1000 but they changed it to 1750 suddenly cause 250+250= 500 was left so it happened 1750 for September and now it's 1250 for oct and 700 for November. So to be back on track, it has to be 1250+ (1250-700=550)= 1800. 

Most probably it will be 1800 for December. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Here is the latest predictions by ISCAH - When will I get my 189 visa invitation (November 2017 update) - Iscah

According to them no 65 pointers will get invited in this year! :'(


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I expect it to be 1800. I have reasons behind this assumption. This year DIBP has set up 1250 per round , so first 2 months it was 1000 but they changed it to 1750 suddenly cause 250+250= 500 was left so it happened 1750 for September and now it's 1250 for oct and 700 for November. So to be back on track, it has to be 1250+ (1250-700=550)= 1800.
> 
> Most probably it will be 1800 for December.
> 
> ...


There is 489 quota too + NewZealand 

So cant be sure for december. This 1750 move will seriously help. Its clear only DIBP gets to celebrate christmas. not us.


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

kbangia said:


> There is 489 quota too + NewZealand
> 
> So cant be sure for december. This 1750 move will seriously help. Its clear only DIBP gets to celebrate christmas. not us.


Looking at previous year's trend, it will not go above 1200 for remaining rounds 

Also refer to ISCAH website - When will I get my 189 visa invitation (November 2017 update) - Iscah

I wish this prediction turns out to be false...


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

kbangia said:


> When will I get my 189 visa invitation (November 2017 update) - Iscah
> 
> i wish i applied a week before, truly devastated seeing this.


Same with me! I had to suspend my earlier EOI because of stupid reason!! Else my DOE would have been 13 April and would have applied by now! 

I wish their predictions comes false!


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> Looking at previous year's trend, it will not go above 1200 for remaining rounds
> 
> Also refer to ISCAH website - When will I get my 189 visa invitation (November 2017 update) - Iscah
> 
> I wish this prediction turns out to be false...


If it goes as ISCAH has predicted, 65 pointers are doomed.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

sachinleo80 said:


> Looking at previous year's trend, it will not go above 1200 for remaining rounds
> 
> Also refer to ISCAH website - When will I get my 189 visa invitation (November 2017 update) - Iscah
> 
> I wish this prediction turns out to be false...



Tony - So ISCAH says no 65 pointers invitation any further, even with 1000 as the round limit??


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Tony - So ISCAH says no 65 pointers invitation any further, even with 1000 as the round limit??


Tony == ISCAH


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

kbangia said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Tony - So ISCAH says no 65 pointers invitation any further, even with 1000 as the round limit??
> ...


Actually he has a boss as most of us do, who doesn't listen to him, most of the times


----------



## minimano (Oct 19, 2017)

insider580 said:


> Any guess for applicants filed in Oct?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112
> ACS applied: 15/02/17 Result: 18/04/17
> ...


Hi, 

This is my first post in this forum. I submitted my EOI to VIC as well on 28th of October with 70 points. I have not heard anything so far. Please can you keep updating this forum if you hear anything? I will also update if I get any information or make any progress. Also a question please, submitting EOI is the first step right? I did not notify state or so. I understand this is the current process. Thanks.


----------



## minimano (Oct 19, 2017)

Sorry missed mentioning, I applied for the same ANZSCO - 261112


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Actually he has a boss as most of us do, who doesn't listen to him, most of the times


Tony prediction for November round was just spot on, Bossman!


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Tony prediction for November round was just spot on, Bossman!




Yeah man. Tony is more effective than ISCAH and he has always predicted and hasn't missed anything. 

He believes that, 

Lets look at the 9th November:

Non -pros:
19 days backlog of 70 pointers - maybe 200 EOIs
43 days backlog of 65 pointers - myybe 600 EOIs

On 22nd November:
Non-Pros:
26 days backlog of 70 pointers - maybe 270 EOIs
56 days backlog of 65 pointers - maybe 800 EOIs

700 is clearing about 5 days of 70 point backlog - so maybe 650 are at the 75 points and above and only 50 going to the backlog.

so if you got 1800 each round in December - 834 for non pros, by the second round in December, you should get into the 60 pointers

So just pray guys this DIBP announce 1800 or more for December and let us to celebrate Xmas



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> Tony - So ISCAH says no 65 pointers invitation any further, even with 1000 as the round limit??


If you can recollect previous draws happened in the month of July and August 2017 which had 1000 limit per round, almost all the pro-rata occupations had full invites (e.g 261313 got all their 310 ITAs). Hence I believe there should not be any issue for 65 pointers to get their invites very soon!


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

sachinleo80 said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Tony - So ISCAH says no 65 pointers invitation any further, even with 1000 as the round limit??
> ...


What they mean is if a 65 pointer filed an EoI 3 to 6 months back don't stand a chance this FY. Considering this range from June 15 till Nov 15, if the DoE falls withing this range..it's difficult this FY.

As of now for 2613* category, DoE with 18.04 are invited. So from 18 Apr till 15 Jun still stand a chance. 

I am just interpreting ISCAH's today's published prediction for 65 pointer holders in 2613* category.


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

*How to know how many invitations sent to each occupation group*



sachinleo80 said:


> If you can recollect previous draws happened in the month of July and August 2017 which had 1000 limit per round, almost all the pro-rata occupations had full invites (e.g 261313 got all their 310 ITAs). Hence I believe there should not be any issue for 65 pointers to get their invites very soon!


Hi Mate,

I just wonder if you know how do people know the exact fixed invitations per round which were distributed to different groups since July, e.g 2335: 108 invitations per round , 2613: 310 invitations/round, 2211: 239 invi/round....


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

AQTLM1905 said:


> sachinleo80 said:
> 
> 
> > If you can recollect previous draws happened in the month of July and August 2017 which had 1000 limit per round, almost all the pro-rata occupations had full invites (e.g 261313 got all their 310 ITAs). Hence I believe there should not be any issue for 65 pointers to get their invites very soon!
> ...


By substracting the occupation cielings value in 2 consiquitive rounds.


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

leoujjawal said:


> By substracting the occupation cielings value in 2 consiquitive rounds.


Oh no, I am so stupid to not realize that. Thank you mate :first:


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

anishantonyvp said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Looking at the current trend of invitations issued by DIBP my agent logged an EOI under 190 for NSW yesterday. Can you tell me what is the probabilty of getting an invitation under 190 before 189 , looking at the current trend ?
> 
> ...


Hi

even if NSW invite you, you are likely to get 70 point invitation for 189 well before that process leads to an actual 190 invitation - if it stays at 700 for December and January, I think you will still be invited by January - but definitely throw a 190 EOI into the ring

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

gordon lam said:


> Hi Tony, thanks for your advice. According to ur suggestion, if i get my 489, while being process, I might still get my 189 invitation? So i wouldnt get my 189 eoi cancel even tho I get my 489 or 190 visa?
> 
> Thanks for your soon reply.
> 
> ...


That is right, as long as you have separate EOI for your 489

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Hey Tony
> 
> Any chances of 65 non pro coming back if we have 3000+ Dec Round.


Hi

Yes of course, that would get rid of the nearly 1 month 70 point backlog

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Occupation code : 261313 DOE : 5th May 2017 with 65 points.
> 
> I have an option of increasing my partner's points to 70 by doing ACS skill assessment. We've been patiently waiting for the invite for so long. Didn't do ACS as it involves 500AUD+Agent's fee for filing it. Looking at the recent happenings, I'm thinking about going for ACS. Please suggest me on this. I don't mind waiting for a couple of months but all I want is an invite. As I'm the dependent, doing ACS skill assessment would be of any advantage while looking for a job in Aus?


Hi

i think that even with increase to 1000 per round from December, no 65 points will be invited except for maybe Non-pros in May and June 2018. You have to go for those extra 5 points now so you can get on the system in time before it closes off in April or May

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Abul_bd said:


> We are at the same boat. 65 non pro.


Of course, 1500 per round in December would be a great Christmas Present from the Department

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Tony - So ISCAH says no 65 pointers invitation any further, even with 1000 as the round limit??


That's right

Assumption is that it goes to 1000 for December and subsequent months and the 70 point backlog moves 16 days per fortnight. If it does go to 1000, then we see how accurate the 16 day prediction is - hopefully it moves much faster

Tony


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Ozzy_Aspirant said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Hi Tony,

Is this valid for my case as well for my 2nd invite. Shall I start with my Pte preparation or can I hope something in Dec with even 1000 as the round limit

Thank


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Tony == ISCAH


Steve = ISCAH

I am employee of ISCAH and I also work for myself - but I post here as an Independent - Steve does not post a lot of what I come up with as everything I do has to have assumptions and he may not agree with my assumptions

Regards

Tony


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Steve = ISCAH
> 
> I am employee of ISCAH and I also work for myself - but I post here as an Independent - Steve does not post a lot of what I come up with as everything I do has to have assumptions and he may not agree with my assumptions
> 
> ...


Tony, 

233411 Electronics Engineer 65 points DOE 31 Oct 2017 has any chance of getting invitation this financial year?


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello Experts,
Please advise when can I receive invitation with EOI :
DOE : 6th April 17
Code : 263111


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Points : 65


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> If you can recollect previous draws happened in the month of July and August 2017 which had 1000 limit per round, almost all the pro-rata occupations had full invites (e.g 261313 got all their 310 ITAs). Hence I believe there should not be any issue for 65 pointers to get their invites very soon!


when it was 1000 for July and August, all the Non pros thought 60 points was good enough - now many have increased their score so it will take a lot longer to clear the 70 backlog with 1000 per round - I recon it will only clear a couple of days (on top of 14 days) each round - on 9th November it was 19 days behind - with 700 on 22nd November, it could be 28 days behind - that would take 14 rounds = 7 months to clear - to late for the Pro rata occupations 

Tony


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> when it was 1000 for July and August, all the Non pros thought 60 points was good enough - now many have increased their score so it will take a lot longer to clear the 70 backlog with 1000 per round - I recon it will only clear a couple of days (on top of 14 days) each round - on 9th November it was 19 days behind - with 700 on 22nd November, it could be 28 days behind - that would take 14 rounds = 7 months to clear - to late for the Pro rata occupations
> 
> Tony


Based on the October results, I failed to understand the point for 489 invitation.


For 4 **Oct the point was 60 with DOE 3rdOct

For 18 Oct the point was 70 with DOE 8thAug.

*

Why were 70 pointers not got an invitation for 489 on 4 Oct ??

*

Maybe they have invitation based on each occupation and not by points.

*

Can you please explain the criteria for 489 Family invitation? Is based on 486 points or different points for different occupations.

*



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> when it was 1000 for July and August, all the Non pros thought 60 points was good enough - now many have increased their score so it will take a lot longer to clear the 70 backlog with 1000 per round - I recon it will only clear a couple of days (on top of 14 days) each round - on 9th November it was 19 days behind - with 700 on 22nd November, it could be 28 days behind - that would take 14 rounds = 7 months to clear - to late for the Pro rata occupations
> 
> Tony


By that, you mean even for mechanical, 65 pointers can expect after 6-8 months?


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

If i reach 70 point on dec 8 can i make it on dec6 because i can get the invite for dec6. Just 2 days before is it fine. Will it not cause any issue.


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Arjun
> 
> 700 surely has to be a temporary restriction, especially with Pro rata invites potentially being as much as 966 - the 700 is causing reduced quotas for Networkers, Developers and Electronics and Mechanical Engineers. i expect it to get to at least 1000 and hopefully back to 1250 plus in December but I have lost count of the times I have been wrong in the past.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony for the insight.

Regards,
Arjun

261313/ 65 Point / 25th Aprl


----------



## alokjoy000 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi Tony and all,

I am also thinking to add my partners skill points (5)
65 points DOE: 21 June 2017 Occ:2613

Now the situation is :
1) Partner is already competent with 50 + in PTE 
2) her education background is Biotech- Life science 
2) She does not have any work experience (only training ex)

Does she need experience for the partner skill assessment. She is Post graduate tough.Can i go for skill assessment of my partner to get those magic 5 points ?

Anyone please suggest . As i only see 4 condition to clear skill assessment for partner. No experience requirement is listed anywhere ?
1) is under 50 years of age - Done 
2) has competent English - Done 
3) has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation- Yes ( Will get her occupation from the same list )
4) has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for their nominated occupation - To be done 

Do we need her work experience. can you please suggest.

Warm Regards,
Alok


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

alokjoy000 said:


> Hi Tony and all,
> 
> I am also thinking to add my partners skill points (5)
> 65 points DOE: 21 June 2017 Occ:2613
> ...




I assume you will go for ACS assessment for 2613 code. First of all, your partner has degree in Biotech, and then without any experience, I don’t think you will get positive assessment. For claiming partner points, both have to be be in same occupation so you can’t get education assessed from other agency like EA.


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Ozzy_Aspirant said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...



Hi Tony, 

I've learned from another thread that the current wait time for ACS is about 8 weeks. Moreover, looks like ACS guys would be on a 15 day vacation in December.If I could manage to file my ACS by end of this month, 10 weeks from Dec 1st is around 10th Feb. Let's make it 20th Feb worst case. Do you think we would get invited this financial year?


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi Tony,

I can see that there is no hope for 65 pointers. I have a family member in Victoria. If I apply for family sponsorship 489 with 75 points (2613), can I expect an invitation?
I can try for 20 points in english but in case I dont get it what should I do?


----------



## alokjoy000 (Nov 16, 2017)

As per my understanding, Partners code has to be from same SOA list. Its not required to be same as 2613.

Tony- Can you please suggest and give your insight for my query on Partners point.

Thanks All !!


----------



## phanirajeshtk (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi All,

I have submitted Expression on Interest on May 5th, 2017 with 65 points for 2613. May I know when I would be able to get the invite.

Thanks,
Rajesh


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

alokjoy000 said:


> As per my understanding, Partners code has to be from same SOA list. Its not required to be same as 2613.
> 
> Tony- Can you please suggest and give your insight for my query on Partners point.
> 
> Thanks All !!


That's correct


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Is this valid for my case as well for my 2nd invite. Shall I start with my Pte preparation or can I hope something in Dec with even 1000 as the round limit
> 
> Thank


Hi Leo

Yes, this would be true for you also - if the 70 point backlog only moves 16 days per 14 days when the limit is 1000, then no 65 pointers for the Pros will be invited.

I'll do some calculations for 1100 from December as I think that may bring the 65 pointers back into play

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Wingmaker said:


> Tony,
> 
> 233411 Electronics Engineer 65 points DOE 31 Oct 2017 has any chance of getting invitation this financial year?


It all depends on the limit for each and every round from December to June. Al I am saying is that if it goes to 1000 per round in December, and stays that way for every month, and the 70 point backlog only moves 16 days per fortnightly round, then no chance of any invites at 65 for the Pro rata occupations - so both of my assumptions must be true. movement of 17 days per fortnight with 1000 per round may just sneak a few 65 point invites for the pros

Regards

Tony


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Welshtone said:


> It all depends on the limit for each and every round from December to June. Al I am saying is that if it goes to 1000 per round in December, and stays that way for every month, and the 70 point backlog only moves 16 days per fortnightly round, then no chance of any invites at 65 for the Pro rata occupations - so both of my assumptions must be true. movement of 17 days per fortnight with 1000 per round may just sneak a few 65 point invites for the pros
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Going by the current Trend....can we anticipate if there will be regular invitation rounds from Dec'17 thru Mar'18 ? say at least 2 invitation rounds per month?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

skharoon said:


> Based on the October results, I failed to understand the point for 489 invitation.
> 
> 
> For 4 **Oct the point was 60 with DOE 3rdOct
> ...


Hi

They decided to reduce their limit to 5, the same for the two rounds in December - so only the oldest 5 got invited - it still got down to 60 + 10 for 8th August 2017 which would be a second invite for an earlier EOI invited on 9th August - came back to life 60 days later on 9th October and wasted a second invite on 18th October. Hopefully the other 4 invites wen to genuine 65 + 10 EOIs.

Regards


Tony


----------



## karsaeras (Nov 8, 2017)

There are any hope for a 60 pointer applying for ANZSCO 233111 (chemical engineer - non pro rate ) with DOE 21/09/2017 get invited until first quarter of 2018?

So far I read in this thread, seems like the chances are non existent.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Going by the current Trend....can we anticipate if there will be regular invitation rounds from Dec'17 thru Mar'18 ? say at least 2 invitation rounds per month?


Who knows ? There would be a question mark in January where it would be 3 rounds if they stick to a fortnightly invite from 22nd November 2017.

Regards

Tony


----------



## alokjoy000 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi Tony,

Can you please help me with my previous query as below? 

I am also thinking to add my partners skill points (5)
65 points DOE: 21 June 2017 Occ:2613

Now the situation is :
1) Partner is already competent with 50 + in PTE 
2) her education background is Biotech- Life science 
2) She does not have any work experience (only training ex)

Does she need experience for the partner skill assessment. She is Post graduate tough.Can i go for skill assessment of my partner to get those magic 5 points ?

Anyone please suggest . As i only see 4 condition to clear skill assessment for partner. No experience requirement is listed anywhere ?
1) is under 50 years of age - Done 
2) has competent English - Done 
3) has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation- Yes ( Will get her occupation from the same list )
4) has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for their nominated occupation - To be done 

Does she need her work experience for +ve assessment? can you please suggest.

Warm Regards


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

itspuneetv said:


> By that, you mean even for mechanical, 65 pointers can expect after 6-8 months?


If a Pro Rata Occupation like Mechanical has a 65 point EOI missing out for 2017/2018, it is anyone's guess for 2018/2019. At best you woudl have to say that a 65 point EOI missing out by 1 day from an invite in 2017/2018. would have to wait until at least September 2018 for an invite, and may never get invited if limits remain at 1000 or less

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

anvishnu1984 said:


> If i reach 70 point on dec 8 can i make it on dec6 because i can get the invite for dec6. Just 2 days before is it fine. Will it not cause any issue.


Hi

You must meet the required score at the time of the invitation - so if you get invited on 6th December on 70 points, and do not score 70 points until 2 days later, your visa will absolutely be refused.

If you put your EOI on the system on 9th December, you may still not get invited for 1 or 2 months, depending on the limit per round

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

alokjoy000 said:


> Hi Tony and all,
> 
> I am also thinking to add my partners skill points (5)
> 65 points DOE: 21 June 2017 Occ:2613
> ...


Hi

A) for 189 partner needs skills assessment in any occupation on MLTSSL with IELTS 6666/PTE50s
B) general Science occupations are on the STSOL and the assessing body is usually VETASSESS and they require at least 1 years relevant experience in the previous 5 years for a successful skills assessment - but this could only score yo uan extra 5 points for a 190/489 State Sponsored EOI - see 1

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I've learned from another thread that the current wait time for ACS is about 8 weeks. Moreover, looks like ACS guys would be on a 15 day vacation in December.If I could manage to file my ACS by end of this month, 10 weeks from Dec 1st is around 10th Feb. Let's make it 20th Feb worst case. Do you think we would get invited this financial year?


70 pointers could take a month if lodged now - but if it stays at 700, the wait could increase by 2 weeks every month - so could be 2.5 or 3 month wait by the time you score 70 points - so you could miss out unless it increases from 700

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I can see that there is no hope for 65 pointers. I have a family member in Victoria. If I apply for family sponsorship 489 with 75 points (2613), can I expect an invitation?
> I can try for 20 points in english but in case I dont get it what should I do?


Possibly if you get on there quickly

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

karsaeras said:


> There are any hope for a 60 pointer applying for ANZSCO 233111 (chemical engineer - non pro rate ) with DOE 21/09/2017 get invited until first quarter of 2018?
> 
> So far I read in this thread, seems like the chances are non existent.


Hi

Unless a flood of non-pros get invited in May and June (possible), a 60 pointer not invited by June 2018, may have a very long wait next year or maybe not even have a chance next year

Regards

Tony


----------



## Meysam270 (Jul 16, 2015)

kbangia said:


> i wish i applied a week before, truly devastated seeing this.


What should I say mate ?  My agent submitted my EOI on 19th of September (65 points -non pro rata). There was a typo in my name and he edited it on 24th of October and unexpectedly my DOE has changed to 24th of October


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Possibly if you get on there quickly
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,

I already applied for 489 Family Sponsor with 75 points today. How long it can take to get invited?


----------



## Jonsnow1987 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello Tony, 
Can I expect invitation in coming round? Doe 3 oct 17, 221111, 189, With 75 pts.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I already applied for 489 Family Sponsor with 75 points today. How long it can take to get invited?


Depends on how many 65 + 10 got on just before you and how many 70 +10s get onto the system at any time before each invitation round

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Jonsnow1987 said:


> Hello Tony,
> Can I expect invitation in coming round? Doe 3 oct 17, 221111, 189, With 75 pts.


Not unless they jump ahead - may be a nice Christmas invitation

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Meysam270 said:


> What should I say mate ?  My agent submitted my EOI on 19th of September (65 points -non pro rata). There was a typo in my name and he edited it on 24th of October and unexpectedly my DOE has changed to 24th of October


That is unfortunate

If a name change did not re-set the date there would be a trade in selling EOIs like they sell off PTE test places

Regards

Tony


----------



## Jonsnow1987 (Oct 6, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Tony,
> ...


Ya i hope so all is well


----------



## mru (Sep 18, 2017)

It might be that they dont want to deal with too much applications during the Christmas/NY period. The number of invitations dropped in Nov 16 as well. (check 21 June round results to get an idea)

If that is the case, the number should increase back up again, hopefully.


----------



## aviator367128 (Nov 17, 2017)

*November 22 invite*

Dear Experts,
I need your opinion. Do you reckon I'll get an invite in the 22nd November round with the following details:

ANZSO code : 261312
EOI: 23rd Oct 2017
Points: 70


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Not unless they jump ahead - may be a nice Christmas invitation
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony





Welshtone said:


> Depends on how many 65 + 10 got on just before you and how many 70 +10s get onto the system at any time before each invitation round
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


So that means there is no prediction when I can get an invitation? 3 months, 6 months or 1 year?


----------



## Maple12 (Jul 25, 2017)

*489*



Welshtone said:


> Depends on how many 65 + 10 got on just before you and how many 70 +10s get onto the system at any time before each invitation round
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,

how long will it take to get an invitation for 489 with 70pts eoi submitted on 14/11/2017

189 submitted on 8/7/2017 with 60pts (Registered Nurse 254499)

Any insight will be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Got invitation today for NSW 190.

My details: Software Engineer 2613, 70+5 points, DOE: 5/Nov

Need some advice from experts:

1. I am now in Sydney but does my wife need to live in NSW too? because currently she is having a job in Melbourne that she prefers not to quit. If possible, please give me an official link to this condition as I am trying to search for it to no avail

2. How is the processing time for 190 compared to 189? I heard it is generally shorter, is that true?

Thank you


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello Seniors,

Need some urgent advice.

I had received a pre invite for NSW on 3 November 2017 and I had submitted the application on 8 November 2017.
But, today again I received a similar Pre Invite email from NSW asking me to submit the application.
Is this just a technical glitch or should i do something about it?

Thanks
Piyush



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppl1121 (Aug 13, 2017)

*2613 65points*



Welshtone said:


> Hi Leo
> 
> Yes, this would be true for you also - if the 70 point backlog only moves 16 days per 14 days when the limit is 1000, then no 65 pointers for the Pros will be invited.
> 
> ...


Hello Tony,
My DOE is 8th May under 2613** with 65 points. If the limits return back to 1200 per round in Dec and later months, is there any chance for me to get invited this financial year? Thank you.


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi tony

Could you please help me with my query.

I have applied for 189 with 65 points in august 13 (261313) . With the current trend i dont see any luck to get an invitation. Therefore i want to know answers for below question.

1. I have a family member and i can apply for subclass 489 with the family sponsorship. How are my chances of getting an invitation for that?
2. Since 489 is a temporary visa, while im in 489, can i process with 189 independent visa or is there any way to get the PR while on 489?

Thanks


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> Hi tony
> 
> Could you please help me with my query.
> 
> ...


Hi

1 Yes - lodge separate EOI asap - Depending on how many go on at 70 + 10 before 22nd and how many have gone on at 65 +10 before you, will determine whether you get invited

2 yes, 189 separate EOI can be invited during the processing of the 489 or after it is granted

Regards

Tony


----------



## ppl1121 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello Tony,
My DOE is 8th May under 2613** with 65 points. If the limits return back to 1200 per round in Dec and later months, is there any chance for me to get invited this financial year? Thank you.


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks Tony



Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 1 Yes - lodge separate EOI asap - Depending on how many go on at 70 + 10 before 22nd and how many have gone on at 65 +10 before you, will determine whether you get invited
> 
> ...


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> Got invitation today for NSW 190.
> 
> My details: Software Engineer 2613, 70+5 points, DOE: 5/Nov
> 
> ...


Can someone help with my inquiries??


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> Can someone help with my inquiries??


1. Contact DIBP
2. Nothing like that


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> 1. Contact DIBP
> 2. Nothing like that


Yeah, I emailed NSW a moment ago too but since I do not know how long is it going to take to get a response or even any response at all.

And maybe someone here knows or had the same situation before then they could simply tell me


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi Tony/Experts,

Please advise when can I expect invitation
65 points / 6th April 17 / 263111

Your reply is much appreciated !!!


----------



## anishantonyvp (Oct 30, 2017)

hkglpr said:


> Hi,
> I'm asking this just out of curiosity. Why do you guys have agents? What is the benefit of having an agent?





Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> even if NSW invite you, you are likely to get 70 point invitation for 189 well before that process leads to an actual 190 invitation - if it stays at 700 for December and January, I think you will still be invited by January - but definitely throw a 190 EOI into the ring
> 
> ...



Thanks Tony for the reply.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Need some urgent advice.
> 
> ...


They sent apology mail just now. it was technical error from their side. 
Please mention your job code and points.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> Yeah, I emailed NSW a moment ago too but since I do not know how long is it going to take to get a response or even any response at all.
> 
> And maybe someone here knows or had the same situation before then they could simply tell me


I think it should be okay if your wife continues to work in mel. Moral obligation is for you as it is stated "You are expected" and Not "Family is expected"

Just a guess better to wait for reply and definitely should apply for 190. Things are different these days.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> If you do not get clear solution within NSW timelines then i would say use the existing invite. 1 live bird is better than 2 dead ones


Submitted required documents for NSW nomination yesterday. 

ANZCO - 261111
189 - 70
190 - 75
NSW Nomination invite - 11/03/2017
NSW Nomination applied - 11/16/2017


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Dear Seniors,

I have a query - why you all think that the next remaining rounds will be less than 1250? What is the calculation? Looking at previous years intake of each month, I observed that there were many ups and downs happened last year too! They have also sent low invites to 680! However they increased in the next rounds!!

Be positive guys!! Good days are around the corner!! Cheers!!


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I have a query - why you all think that the next remaining rounds will be less than 1250? What is the calculation? Looking at previous years intake of each month, I observed that there were many ups and downs happened last year too! They have also sent low invites to 680! However they increased in the next rounds!!
> 
> Be positive guys!! Good days are around the corner!! Cheers!!


Being optimistic is a good thing..... but preparing for the worst is always better.
Already the backlog of 70 pointers will increase till Dec starts and also, there is no guarantee they would not repeat current behavior or declare less seats...


----------



## rmb8 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi I have read that some emailed the NSW asking the next rounds of invitation. my I also ask them if what are my chances of getting my EOI invited?

anyone can answer my query?
I have created my EOI applying for 190 in NSW- May 2017 with 55pts+5 pts, Oct 2017 I have updated to 65Pts+5 = total 70pts
312111 code any chance i could be invited on nov 22 rounds thanks =)


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I have a query - why you all think that the next remaining rounds will be less than 1250? What is the calculation? Looking at previous years intake of each month, I observed that there were many ups and downs happened last year too! They have also sent low invites to 680! However they increased in the next rounds!!
> 
> Be positive guys!! Good days are around the corner!! Cheers!!


My MATH and please correct me incase i am wrong.

31000/24 = 1250 ish = Average with even spread and 2 round only trend

2000 Jul +250
2000 Aug +500
3500 Sept -500
2500 Oct -500
1400 Nov +100
2600 Dec In my opinion 

So, It will be 1250 + round from here on mate.

January won't have 3 rounds so that would put a week backlog moving 70 further just like November 

Tony would you like to comment.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi Tony and all you other great experts!

I have a few questions and concerns.

I applied my EOI on November 8th.
ANZCO 312212
189: 70 points
190 NSW: 75 Points

I received an invite for NSW today and I would like some advise.

I will lose 10 points for age at the end of December.

If I accept the NSW invitation it could take 12 weeks to get the nomination, which would get me to lose the 10 points for age. 

I read that they could expedite the nomination due to losing points for age, would it be realistic for them to get it completed before the end of December?

Do you think it would be better to wait for the 189 invite? Would I get it before Christmas break?

Thank you so much for you expertise.


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> They sent apology mail just now. it was technical error from their side.
> 
> Please mention your job code and points.




Anzsco 261312
PTE 20
Education 15
Age 30
Total 65 - 189 and 70 - SS NSW
Nsw Pre invite - 3 Nov 2017
Nsw Application submitted - 8 Nov 2017



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Hi Tony and all you other great experts!
> 
> I have a few questions and concerns.
> 
> ...


Age is only counted until the day you received the invitation. Once invitation received, you can forget about your EOI points and start applying.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> Age is only counted until the day you received the invitation. Once invitation received, you can forget about your EOI points and start applying.



Thanks for your quick reply.

That was my understanding too, but since this is an invitation from NSW I think it might be different.

Here is exact wording on NSW website:

*"Can my application be expedited?

Requests to expedite the processing of a nomination application would only be considered in very limited circumstances, for example, if:

You will lose points for age if the application is not finalised soon enough or
Your visa is expiring and you have been and still are working in NSW.
Please note that visa expiry alone would not warrant consideration for expedited processing. If we have agreed to expedite the processing of your application, we will endeavour to finalise the application as quickly as possible. However, we cannot guarantee a faster outcome and you should not make any arrangements on that assumption."*

That indicates that the official invitation for the visa would come into effect only after the NSW nomination, or am I wrong?


----------



## akash11132 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi All,
I have submitted my EOI on 9th November 2017(ANZCO 233513- PLANT OR PRODUCTION ENGINEER) with 70 points. Given the current trend,When can I expect invitation?



_________________________________________________
AGE --- 30 points
PTE-A -- 20 points
EDUCATION ---20 points


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> That was my understanding too, but since this is an invitation from NSW I think it might be different.
> 
> ...


Interesting, now I don't know how it works. I am in the same situation as I received my 190 today but I am going to lose 5 points after 7/Jan/2018


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> Interesting, now I don't know how it works. I am in the same situation as I received my 190 today but I am going to lose 5 points after 7/Jan/2018


Then we are in the same situation.

If I was sure to receive the 189 within the coming rounds, before Christmas I would decline this 190 since that one could take longer and make me lose 10 points...


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

kbangia said:


> My MATH and please correct me incase i am wrong.
> 
> 31000/24 = 1250 ish = Average with even spread and 2 round only trend
> 
> ...


I also think same. Further DIBP has stated on their website that there will two rounds every month. Just copying information from skillsket page, *Invitation rounds will be held twice a month. The maximum numbers of invitations to be issued in the November 2017 invitation rounds are as follows*


So January will again have two rounds.


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Then we are in the same situation.
> 
> If I was sure to receive the 189 within the coming rounds, before Christmas I would decline this 190 since that one could take longer and make me lose 10 points...


How do you know it will take longer? I am trying to find information about processing time between these 2 and I can't seem to find any convincing source


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> How do you know it will take longer? I am trying to find information about processing time between these 2 and I can't seem to find any convincing source


On NSW website it says it normally takes 12 weeks to process the nomination. Which would put both of us with lesser points.


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> On NSW website it says it normally takes 12 weeks to process the nomination. Which would put both of us with lesser points.


Does that mean, after 12 weeks, we got the nomination which then only after that we can apply with DIBP ??

Unlike 189, which we can apply directly with DIBP, is that how it works?

According to the following page, 190 is in priority group 3 which is higher than 189, however I am unclear the 12 weeks above is for the nomination to be approved or do we have our visa granted after 12 weeks?

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled


----------



## alokjoy000 (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks Tony,

So STSOL list has 2613 occ as well . Cheked on visabureau.com

Also , If i go for Life science Technician( 311413) for my partner. It is available in STSOL list only.

Do you think , i would be able to get +ve assesment ?

Regards !!


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> On NSW website it says it normally takes 12 weeks to process the nomination. Which would put both of us with lesser points.


I would suggest to drop email to NSW to expediate the process. loosing out points due to age might take you out of race. 
Are you sure about loosing 10 points? I though it will be 5 points per age group.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> Does that mean, after 12 weeks, we got the nomination which then only after that we can apply with DIBP ??
> 
> Unlike 189, which we can apply directly with DIBP, is that how it works?
> 
> ...


We can only apply with DIBP AFTER NSW has approved the nomination which take 12 weeks.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi All,

Today I received an e-mail from NSW with 190 invitation and I am going to accept it.  I am so happy 

*Occupation:* 261312
*Points:* 70 point (65 + 5 for nomination)
*English:* IELTS (overall band:8.0, R-9,L-8,S-7,W-7)

BTW. Do you know why my status in EOI is still "Submitted" not "Invited"? Will it change when I accept it and upload all the documents?

Thanks for answer.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> I would suggest to drop email to NSW to expediate the process. loosing out points due to age might take you out of race.
> Are you sure about loosing 10 points? I though it will be 5 points per age group.


Yes, between age group up to 39 to age group 40 and above you lose 10 points.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received an e-mail from NSW with 190 invitation and I am going to accept it.  I am so happy
> 
> ...


Congrats from another Scandinavian!

It still says SUBMITTED due to it being a state invitation, you can't apply with DIBP until NSW has finalized your nomination.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mate the invite you got today is pre- invitation. After you submit your all documents and pay $330, they will give you final decision regarding your application within 12 weeks. Once your application gets approved, you will receive an email from skillselect to lodge visa and your EOI status will be INVITED. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> We can only apply with DIBP AFTER NSW has approved the nomination which take 12 weeks.


Then it's almost no point to accept 190 invitation because I am 80% certain that I can get 189 invitation in Dec. Got 70 points for 2613 but my DOE is a bit late (5/Nov) so I think I can't make it for this coming 22/Nov


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> Then it's almost no point to accept 190 invitation because I am 80% certain that I can get 189 invitation in Dec. Got 70 points for 2613 but my DOE is a bit late (5/Nov) so I think I can't make it for this coming 22/Nov


I have 70 points for 312212, which is a non pro, DOE November 8th...


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

I have another thought...

If I accept the 190 invite and pay the fee, would my EOI (since it still says SUBMITTED) be in the rounds for 189 until the NSW nomination is done?


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> I have another thought...
> 
> If I accept the 190 invite and pay the fee, would my EOI (since it still says SUBMITTED) be in the rounds for 189 until the NSW nomination is done?


On NSW website:

_Can I apply more than once against the same EOI?

No, once you have submitted an application, you will not receive any further invitations to apply against that EOI.

If you submit an application for NSW nomination but you withdraw your application or it is declined, you will need to submit a new EOI in SkillSelect in order to be considered for selection and invitation._


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

Any update on Victoria 190 visa. Not seen any news or information regarding their pre-invites to any of our forum members.. Where as NSW seems to be pretty good option as there are some invites being sent out.. does anyone of u have information whether Victoria is accepting applications or not? 

Tony/Steve/Other seniors,

Can you please help with the information about Victoria.

Prakash
189: DOE - 30/10/2017 - 65
190 (Victoria): DOE - 30/10/2017 - 70

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> On NSW website:
> 
> _Can I apply more than once against the same EOI?
> 
> ...


But is that regarding receiving more 190 invites or invites in any category?


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> But is that regarding receiving more 190 invites or invites in any category?


That's confusing but I wouldn't try


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> But is that regarding receiving more 190 invites or invites in any category?


See this

Received 189 visa invitation after submitting application for 190


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> See this
> 
> Received 189 visa invitation after submitting application for 190


Interesting...

It would be good to know if this would be an option...


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

MartinPlace said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received an e-mail from NSW with 190 invitation and I am going to accept it.  I am so happy
> 
> ...


Hi,

Can you please post the date of your EOI ?

Thanks


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

kbangia said:


> My MATH and please correct me incase i am wrong.
> 
> 31000/24 = 1250 ish = Average with even spread and 2 round only trend
> 
> ...


Great! So in this case if we have average 1250 intake until end of June 2018, scenario may change!

Hope for the best!!


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

sachinleo80 said:


> kbangia said:
> 
> 
> > My MATH and please correct me incase i am wrong.
> ...


We will come to know in 2 weeks.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> I have another thought...
> 
> If I accept the 190 invite and pay the fee, would my EOI (since it still says SUBMITTED) be in the rounds for 189 until the NSW nomination is done?


Yes it will remain in SUBMITTED state until you receive approval for 190 from NSW. 
I submitted yesterday for NSW nomination and my EOI is still in Submitted status. 
So i can 100% say that there is no impact. 
Risk is worth 300$


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please post the date of your EOI ?
> 
> Thanks


EOI Initially Submitted On: 28/05/2016
EOI Last Submitted On: 16/06/2017 

So, EOI day of effect is 16/06/2017, this day I got additional points.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> I have another thought...
> 
> If I accept the 190 invite and pay the fee, would my EOI (since it still says SUBMITTED) be in the rounds for 189 until the NSW nomination is done?




Definitely mate. Your EOi doesn't freeze up unless you are fully invited to apply 190 visa from skillselect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Yes it will remain in SUBMITTED state until you receive approval for 190 from NSW.
> I submitted yesterday for NSW nomination and my EOI is still in Submitted status.
> So i can 100% say that there is no impact.
> Risk is worth 300$


That's good news.

Could you please list which documents you uploaded? Did you alos include "TAX Declaration" documents and pay slips?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> Thanks Tony


Hi

Yes, that would bring back some 65 point invites by late January or early February

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> Can someone help with my inquiries??


Hi

there is no legal requirement for either you or your wife to move to Sydney when your 190 is granted. You do sign an undertaking that you intend to live in Sydney for the first two years and if that was found to be a false undertaking then technically they could consider cancelling your visa (very unlikely) - if it was me I would continue to live in Sydney for 3 months after getting the 190 visa - then you do whatever is best for you and your family

190 processing times same as 189

Regards

Tony


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi guys, need help from experts.

I have applied for 189 EOI with 65 points and 190 for VIC with 70 points on 9-11-2017 for Engineering Technologist - 233914. Also applied for NSW with 70 points on 13-11-2017.

My queries:
1. What are the chances of getting the invite out of the three?
2. I have my siblings residing in VIC. Does that impact the chances of getting an invite from NSW ?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sriram9621 said:


> Hi Tony/Experts,
> 
> Please advise when can I expect invitation
> 65 points / 6th April 17 / 263111
> ...


Hi

Maybe not at all this year unless the limit gets above 1000 per round

Regards

Tony


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Maybe not at all this year unless the limit gets above 1000 per round
> 
> ...


Hi Tony:

What's your take on this:

I have a few questions and concerns.

I applied my EOI on November 8th.
ANZCO 312212
189: 70 points
190 NSW: 75 Points

I received an invite for NSW today and I would like some advise.

I will lose 10 points for age at the end of December.

If I accept the NSW invitation it could take 12 weeks to get the nomination, which would get me to lose the 10 points for age. 

I read that they could expedite the nomination due to losing points for age, would it be realistic for them to get it completed before the end of December?

Do you think it would be better to wait for the 189 invite? Would I get it before Christmas break?

Thank you so much for you expertise.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kbangia said:


> My MATH and please correct me incase i am wrong.
> 
> 31000/24 = 1250 ish = Average with even spread and 2 round only trend
> 
> ...


Hi


maybe take 4000 away for NZ invites - then 27,000/24 = 1125 

Ten round to 22nd November would be 11,400 - slightly over the average so maybe average 1100 from December 2017 ?

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Hi Tony and all you other great experts!
> 
> I have a few questions and concerns.
> 
> ...


Full Steam ahead with the 190 to see if they will approve it for you to get invite in time - then you have 60 days to lodge or get invited for 189 by 20th December 2017.

Looking good for 20th December invite if December is 1000 per round, not at 700 per round

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> That was my understanding too, but since this is an invitation from NSW I think it might be different.
> 
> ...


Hi

That is right, you need NSW to approve, then you sign undertaking to live there, then they pres button and then DIBP invite you - when DIBP invite you that is when the clock stops

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

akash11132 said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my EOI on 9th November 2017(ANZCO 233513- PLANT OR PRODUCTION ENGINEER) with 70 points. Given the current trend,When can I expect invitation?
> 
> 
> ...


Hi

If by current rend you mean 700 per round into December and beyond, then maybe just before Christmas - 1st round in December if the limit goes to 1000 in December

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

alokjoy000 said:


> Thanks Tony,
> 
> So STSOL list has 2613 occ as well . Cheked on visabureau.com
> 
> ...


No, you have to go down to the 6 digits when talking about specific occupations - only some of the 6 digit 2613 occupations are on MLTSSL and some are on STSOL - yours will be on the MLTSSL so for 5 partner points your wife also needs skills assesment for MLTSSL occupation

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received an e-mail from NSW with 190 invitation and I am going to accept it.  I am so happy
> 
> ...


It is not an EOI invitation, it is a State Government Invitation - the official EOI invitation could be many weeks away

Regards

Tony


----------



## minimano (Oct 19, 2017)

prakash.aluru said:


> Any update on Victoria 190 visa. Not seen any news or information regarding their pre-invites to any of our forum members.. Where as NSW seems to be pretty good option as there are some invites being sent out.. does anyone of u have information whether Victoria is accepting applications or not?
> 
> Tony/Steve/Other seniors,
> 
> ...


Hi,

I received a pre invite from VIC today- EOI lodged on 29th Oct, 65+5 points, System Analyst


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> It is not an EOI invitation, it is a State Government Invitation - the official EOI invitation could be many weeks away
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Yes, I know. but in the worst scenario I will get a real EOI invitation in 12 weeks.

Looking at the current trend better this than nothing...


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> It is not an EOI invitation, it is a State Government Invitation - the official EOI invitation could be many weeks away
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,

Can you please guide whether I will be invited by March 2017.

Code:261313
Points:65
Doe:17/05/2017

Regards,
Bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## minimano (Oct 19, 2017)

minimano said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received a pre invite from VIC today- EOI lodged on 29th Oct, 65+5 points, System Analyst


Which skill set have you applied for?


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

minimano said:


> Which skill set have you applied for?


I have applied for 261313

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Santhosh35 (Nov 10, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> If by current rend you mean 700 per round into December and beyond, then maybe just before Christmas - 1st round in December if the limit goes to 1000 in December
> 
> ...


Hello Tony- 
I have applied for Production/Plant Engineering EOI with 65 points June 20 2017. Can I expect the EOI approval by say April or May 2018? 

Thanks


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Full Steam ahead with the 190 to see if they will approve it for you to get invite in time - then you have 60 days to lodge or get invited for 189 by 20th December 2017.
> 
> Looking good for 20th December invite if December is 1000 per round, not at 700 per round
> 
> ...


Thank you Tony;

I just went ahead and submitted the application!


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

minimano said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received a pre invite from VIC today- EOI lodged on 29th Oct, 65+5 points, System Analyst


What is your points breakdown?


----------



## Santhosh35 (Nov 10, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> If by current rend you mean 700 per round into December and beyond, then maybe just before Christmas - 1st round in December if the limit goes to 1000 in December
> 
> ...


Hello Tony- 
I have applied for Production/Plant Engineering EOI with 65 points June 20 2017. Can I expect the EOI approval by say April or May 2018? 

Thanks


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Dears, I have applied for: 2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals. DOE:14 September 2017, 65 point. Is there any possibility to get invitation before December?


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Abul_bd said:


> Dears, I have applied for: 2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals. DOE:14 September 2017, 65 point. Is there any possibility to get invitation before December?


Sorry DOE 14 October 2017


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Thank you Tony;
> 
> I just went ahead and submitted the application!


Hi Tony,

Can we get both 189and 190invites even if we have same EOI.
How much time does Dipb gives to submit documents once invited? 

Regards,
Kishor Mane


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

raja1028 said:


> Hi guys, need help from experts.
> 
> I have applied for 189 EOI with 65 points and 190 for VIC with 70 points on 9-11-2017 for Engineering Technologist - 233914. Also applied for NSW with 70 points on 13-11-2017.
> 
> ...


Need help please!


----------



## gordon lam (Sep 18, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> That is right, as long as you have separate EOI for your 489
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony for your help. I have submitted 2 more EOI after your advice. 

Now that I am praying for my 489 with 70pts and i had a look with the previous cutoff pts on the immi website, seems like its only 60 pts on the previous dates. So it shouldnt be too hard for 70pters to be invited am I right?

Is there any prediction if the numbers of 489 invitation will go up again? 5 each round sounds a bit crazy to me.

Thank you for all your help tony.

Cheers,

Gordon


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

Hi All,
Need some inputs on when I can expect an invite for my PR 189 for ANZSCO 261313.
I know it has been unusually long wait for many people here and i am also one of them.Things are so unclear to predict,hence thought of asking to get a better picture.
My EOI date is 20 April 2017 with 65 points.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi All heard NSW has sent sm pre invites today for 2613s with 65 +5 10 points in english . Any one got invite today from NSW


----------



## minimano (Oct 19, 2017)

insider580 said:


> What is your points breakdown?


Total: 65 + 5

Age: 25 
Edu: 15 
Exp: 10 
Language: 10 
Spouse: 5
Victoria state points: `5


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> That is right, you need NSW to approve, then you sign undertaking to live there, then they pres button and then DIBP invite you - when DIBP invite you that is when the clock stops
> 
> Tony


I thought it is just a moral obligation why do we need undertaking? This will become a legal obligation then...


Can we get both 189and 190invites even if we have same EOI.
How much time does Dipb gives to submit documents once invited?


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> I thought it is just a moral obligation why do we need undertaking? This will become a legal obligation then...


Again i am seeing Q being asked about moral obligation for SS 190 .. even though while applying everybody knows the rules or conditions....
NSW hardly give release papers that easily... but soon due to not adhering to this as well... we will see legal/strict action for future immigrants :lol:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2017 &gt;&gt;*



SGtoAUS18 said:


> I thought it is just a moral obligation why do we need undertaking? This will become a legal obligation then...
> 
> 
> Can we get both 189and 190invites even if we have same EOI.
> How much time does Dipb gives to submit documents once invited?




From legal point of view, you get a PR, not conditional PR  you can live anywhere, but, to be on a safer side people follow 2 year rule, however there are substantial number of immigrants who moved out of sponsored states and happily live in other states and got citizenship. Example are in the forum. 

No one can point to an immigrant being stripped of PR or refuses citizenship for moving a state.  thats just a fact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi All,
I am planning to apply for ACS assessment for my spouse for ANZSCO 261313(to avail spouse points), she has worked in 5 different companies. Should I need to get the statutory declaration document for each of those companies?? Or will it suffice if I get the statutory declaration document only for the current company?? It will be quite difficult to get hold of her ex-colleagues who were woking with her in her previous companies, also, her ex-colleagues might have switched the company as well. So please guide.

I have all the offer and the relieving letters from her previous companies, what else will I need to get the +ve assessment??


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to apply for ACS assessment for my spouse for ANZSCO 261313(to avail spouse points), she has worked in 5 different companies. Should I need to get the statutory declaration document for each of those companies?? Or will it suffice if I get the statutory declaration document only for the current company?? It will be quite difficult to get hold of her ex-colleagues who were woking with her in her previous companies, also, her ex-colleagues might have switched the company as well. So please guide.
> 
> I have all the offer and the relieving letters from her previous companies, what else will I need to get the +ve assessment??


Hi,

As your wife's total exp. is 5 years and if you want to claim points for those 5 years...you must get statutory declaration from all the companies. Otherwise there is no way for ACS to certain if that experience is genuine.

If you read in ACS website they have mentioned that "Please Note: the ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment, self-statutory declarations or contracts in place of employment references." But I think relieving letter will help. But does it talk about your wife's role/responsibility, no. of hours worked per week etc.? I am going through this process currently so I know about this...

Hope this helps.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2017 &gt;&gt;*



nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to apply for ACS assessment for my spouse for ANZSCO 261313(to avail spouse points), she has worked in 5 different companies. Should I need to get the statutory declaration document for each of those companies?? Or will it suffice if I get the statutory declaration document only for the current company?? It will be quite difficult to get hold of her ex-colleagues who were woking with her in her previous companies, also, her ex-colleagues might have switched the company as well. So please guide.
> 
> I have all the offer and the relieving letters from her previous companies, what else will I need to get the +ve assessment??




You need to get references to get her assessed. Depending on her education ACS will deduct certain number of years. 

For visa lodge references wont be required aa its partner points.

Statuary declaration from a senior colleagues together with pay-slips (as a minimum) will suffice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> You need to get references to get her assessed. Depending on her education ACS will deduct certain number of years.
> 
> For visa lodge references wont be required aa its partner points.
> 
> ...


ACS will need all experience letters. Docs for visa lodge will come later. ACS is very strict in terms of experience letters/ third party statutory letters.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ausysdhome said:


> ACS will need all experience letters. Docs for visa lodge will come later. ACS is very strict in terms of experience letters/ third party statutory letters.




As i said, applicant is only required to submit docs which will get him / her assessed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi,
> 
> As your wife's total exp. is 5 years and if you want to claim points for those 5 years...you must get statutory declaration from all the companies. Otherwise there is no way for ACS to certain if that experience is genuine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Ausysdhome & andreyx108b 

All Experts, need you advise badly.

The over view of my spouse case is as below,
1. My wife has Bachelor's degree(Bachelor of Engineering) in Computer Science, June 2007
2. Joined her first company in Oct 2007 and worked there till Nov 2009.
3. Resigned her first company to accompany me at Onsite(I got UK assignment), so she was not working from Dec 2009 till April 2012. We came back to India(from UK) in April 2012.
4. She joined her second company in May 2012 and worked there till March 2013
5. She joined her third company in April 2013 and worked there till June 2014
6. She joined her fourth company in July 2014 and worked there till May 2015
7. She joined her fifth company in Oct 2015 and is currently working in the same company.

So the case is complicated, getting hold of her ex-colleagues to sign the statutory declaration is quite difficult. Is there a better way to tackle this case?? What if I show the current company experience alone(2.1 years)?? Will that fetch me partner points?? What is the minimum experience required to avail partner points?? As my wife has her engineering degree in computer science, ACS will deduct 2 years from her experience, so if I show the current company experience alone, then after deducting 2 yrs, she will be left with just 1 month experience, will this avail me partner points??


----------



## Kyearn (Jul 25, 2017)

Dear Tony or someone that could assist me,

Can Someone please help me in this matter I am not understanding. 


I applied for 189 with 60 point as an architect (non pro rata) since June 2017 and has not get a invitation. 

4 days ago, I had applied for 190 NSW at 65 point and I got invited yesterday. My question is I am currently working as an architect in Queensland and I am settled and everything including family are in Queensland. What are my choices?

1) What obligation do I have to NSW if I accepted the invitation and applied. Do I really need to work in NSW for 2 years? 

2) once I applied do I have to go and work there straight in NSW for two years? Do they know if I am not working in NSW? 

3) if I skip my NSW 190 invitation this time and try to wait and take a PTE test for even better points and for example I can't get my 189 can I reapply back 190 with the same equal chance as others or they will have record that I applied and never took the invitation before? 

I am sure many here in the forum is the same as me don't know what is the consequences and I hope someone could really help me to answer in detail. Thanks.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

nnk_ec said:


> Thanks for the reply Ausysdhome & andreyx108b
> 
> All Experts, need you advise badly.
> 
> ...


hi...dude don't assume that ACS will deduct only 2 years from her experience. Even I have BE in CSE...but ACS deducted 4 years. 

Later I submitted my current company's exp. for assessment, which is still awaited. (I could not submit it in March'17 as I did not have a 3rd party statutory declaration) I will have to see this time if they still deduct 2 years/ 4 years from my experience.


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

261111
Doe 1 nov
Points
189 70
190 75

Whats can i expect?? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyearn (Jul 25, 2017)

Kyearn said:


> Dear Tony or someone that could assist me,
> 
> Can Someone please help me in this matter I am not understanding.
> 
> ...


Also can I pay for the invitation 330 for the normination and then try to better my point to get my invite within this 2-3 months as I have 60 days to lodge to DIBP after invite from NSW. 

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Santhosh35 (Nov 10, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> No, you have to go down to the 6 digits when talking about specific occupations - only some of the 6 digit 2613 occupations are on MLTSSL and some are on STSOL - yours will be on the MLTSSL so for 5 partner points your wife also needs skills assesment for MLTSSL occupation
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Hello Tony- 
I have applied for Production/Plant Engineering EOI with 65 points June 20 2017. Can I expect the EOI approval by say April or May 2018? 

Thanks


----------



## Adarsha (Feb 25, 2017)

hi tony/and other experts, if the invitation cap is reached to 1125 per round from the dec 2017,do i have chance to get invited on dec. 
thanks
code 2613 developer programer 
eoi date 2nd may 2017 
point 65


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Adarsha said:


> hi tony/and other experts, if the invitation cap is reached to 1125 per round from the dec 2017,do i have chance to get invited on dec.
> thanks
> code 2613 developer programer
> eoi date 2nd may 2017
> point 65


If 1125, most probably it would be 1000 and we need to see the 70 pointer movement. In earlier days of July/Aug 70 pointer movement was about 25 days.

So let's just wait for the Dec round dates, if it is 1000 or above....then we can hope something otherwise Pte. I too am on the same boat.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Can anybody list out each document specifically for the VISA application requirement ?

The education docs, the professional reference docs...the various kinds of forms (80 or 1221) etc...... . The occcupation for which EOI is filed is Nurse critical care.


----------



## Adarsha (Feb 25, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> If 1125, most probably it would be 1000 and we need to see the 70 pointer movement. In earlier days of July/Aug 70 pointer movement was about 25 days.
> 
> So let's just wait for the Dec round dates, if it is 1000 or above....then we can hope something otherwise Pte. I too am on the same boat.




thanks for the reply.do you think even for 1000 cap the 65 pointers have chance?


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Adarsha said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > If 1125, most probably it would be 1000 and we need to see the 70 pointer movement. In earlier days of July/Aug 70 pointer movement was about 25 days.
> ...



Not sure, we will have to wait for the Dec limits to be released.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Not sure, we will have to wait for the Dec limits to be released.



Speaking of which when do you think that will be out. Hope its before 5 of december. Any guesses ?


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

kbangia said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure, we will have to wait for the Dec limits to be released.
> ...


Nothing else than hope is left.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi...dude don't assume that ACS will deduct only 2 years from her experience. Even I have BE in CSE...but ACS deducted 4 years.
> 
> Later I submitted my current company's exp. for assessment, which is still awaited. (I could not submit it in March'17 as I did not have a 3rd party statutory declaration) I will have to see this time if they still deduct 2 years/ 4 years from my experience.


Thanks buddy. 

Do we have any minimum experience mandate to avail partner points?? If I just get the Statutory declaration for the current company, which is for 2.1 years and assuming ACS will deduct 2 years, can I still avail partner points??


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

nnk_ec said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Do we have any minimum experience mandate to avail partner points?? If I just get the Statutory declaration for the current company, which is for 2.1 years and assuming ACS will deduct 2 years, can I still avail partner points??


Yes, I think you should get 5 points for Spouse's credentials.


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

Hi All
Need your inputs.Last few weeks have been so uncertain for all of us .
My EOI date is 20tH April 2017 for 261313 code for PR189 subclass.
Can anyone shed some inputs on when I can expect an invite as I am clueless right now.
Many Thanks in advance


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Nothing else than hope is left.


There is an old adage, " Hope is nothing but a gamble"


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

aviator505 said:


> Hi All
> Need your inputs.Last few weeks have been so uncertain for all of us .
> My EOI date is 20tH April 2017 for 261313 code for PR189 subclass.
> Can anyone shed some inputs on when I can expect an invite as I am clueless right now.
> Many Thanks in advance


Wait till Dec round dates and limits.


----------



## vishal.j.dhalani (Aug 19, 2017)

Hello.. I am a 60 pointer non-pro (233311 Electrical engineer) with a DOE 04th Sept 2017.

I tried PTE twice when I was in India but failed in speaking section both the times to get additional 10 points. Now I am back in Qatar but here there is no test center for PTE in this country.

Is it worth trying TOEFL iBT instead of IELTS to gain additional 10 points?

My details are below:

ANZSCO : 233311 Electrical Engineer
Total Points for PR 189 - 60 (Age: 30, Experience : 15, Education : 15, English : 0)
EA +Ve Outcome - 04th Sept 2017
EOI DOE - 04th Sept 2017
IELTS - 24th Sept 2016 (Overall : 7.0, L: 6.5, R: 8, S: 7, W: 6.5)
PTE A - 10th Oct 2017 (Overall :68, L: 67, R: 75, S: 56, W: 77)
PTE A - 25th Oct 2017 (Overall :68, L: 71, R: 65, S: 58, W: 73)
Medical - Completed
PCC India - Completed
PCC Qatar - Completed


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

vishal.j.dhalani said:


> Hello.. I am a 60 pointer non-pro (233311 Electrical engineer) with a DOE 04th Sept 2017.
> 
> I tried PTE twice when I was in India but failed in speaking section both the times to get additional 10 points. Now I am back in Qatar but here there is no test center for PTE in this country.
> 
> ...


Pte is easier than toffel 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

261111 here 70 at 189 doe 1 nov
Lets alll assume last person got invited for 189 at 70 was in july
So it means 4 moths backlog all info according immitracker

Can anyone here confirm they got invited in August or September or October at 70 pts



<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Yes, I think you should get 5 points for Spouse's credentials.


Thanks dude


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi Tony and all,

I am new to this forum.

I am thinking to add my partner's skill points (5)
65 points DOE(189): 25 May 2017 Occ:261313

Now the situation is:
1) Partner can appear for PTE to fetch 50+ 
2) Her education background is B.Tech(Information Technology) and M.Tech (Computer Science) 
3) She does have a work experience as well. starting from 15 June 2015 - till date: Which comes out to be 2 year and 5 months and still counting. What is the minimum relevant experience do we require? i.e. Is it *2 years or 4 years* as ACS will deduct at-least 2 years?
4) Being a software developer, I have applied for 261313 but She is a software tester. Can she apply under the same code i.e. 261313? if not, please suggest the relevant SOL code to be eligible for visa 189.
5) How much time does ACS take these days?

Can i go for skill assessment of my partner to get partner's 5 points ?

Anyone please suggest.Thanks in advance.


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

insider580 said:


> Any guess for applicants filed in Oct?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112
> ACS applied: 15/02/17 Result: 18/04/17
> ...


In aus or outside? 

<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

Ritesh009 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have 70 points updated on 31st Oct 2017, awaiting Nov invitation round.
> Can someone please help with details when will the Nov 2017 invitation happen and will I receive an invite in next invitation round.
> ...


Whats ur azocode

<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## sinahbt (Nov 18, 2017)

Will they start inviting *Civil Engineer Professionals* with 65 points for visa 189 from now on?


----------



## ksuresh209 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi all, 
The ISCAH website predicts that all 65 pointers will be issued invitation after June 2018?? 

Any inputs on this?? 

Regards 

Suresh


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

ksuresh209 said:


> Hi all,
> The ISCAH website predicts that all 65 pointers will be issued invitation after June 2018??
> 
> Any inputs on this??
> ...


There are around 31,000 PRs planned for this year. By Nov end, It will reach to a count of 11400 only. In general, from previous year trends, 90% of EOIs are consumed by the end of April. We still have 2/3rd part of EOIs to get processed.

It resembles to me as a share market; when it is going down, we are skeptical whether it will surge or not. Dec/Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr - There are five months to cover up 90% of invites and there are around 20K EOI applications. Picture will be more clear after Dec 1st week's result.


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Do we have any minimum experience mandate to avail partner points?? If I just get the Statutory declaration for the current company, which is for 2.1 years and assuming ACS will deduct 2 years, can I still avail partner points??


Yes you can avail 5 points based on partner skills. But along with ACS your spouse need to clear PTE with 50+ score. Then only u will get those additional 5 points. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi,

I can give you an answer for no 4 and 5. I am an user interface engineer and i applied the ACS as a software engineer. It came out positive from ACS. What matters is how you write your roles and responsibilities in the employment reference letter. I applied for ACS in March and it took 2 weeks to get a result from them.



Gaurzilla said:


> Hi Tony and all,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

ksuresh209 said:


> Hi all,
> The ISCAH website predicts that all 65 pointers will be issued invitation after June 2018??
> 
> Any inputs on this??
> ...


I am not sure if I am right, but I guess this is based on the number of invites in the last two rounds.


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

According to iscah if u put eoi today u will get invitation mid feb for 70 in 189 261111 

<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## ashish0523 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi

Can I claim wife's point?

My ACS is under 261313

My wife has 1.5 yrs of exp in BPO and education is bcom

Will she be eligible for 5 points?

Thanks


----------



## ksuresh209 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hello friends 

Need your valuable suggestions. 
EOI submitted on 19 July 2017.. With 65 points for Mechanical Engineering. 

With the current slow down and ISCAH website predicting that all 65 pointers will be receiving invitation only after June 2018, should I focus on my PTE to improve my score?? 

Very much confused and also frustrating. 

Please advice 

Regards 

Suresh


----------



## ksuresh209 (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks for all the inputs


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Can you please guide whether I will be invited by March 2017.
> 
> ...


Not if it stays at 700 and probably not if it only increases to 1000 per round from December onwards

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Santhosh35 said:


> Hello Tony-
> I have applied for Production/Plant Engineering EOI with 65 points June 20 2017. Can I expect the EOI approval by say April or May 2018?
> 
> Thanks


Hi

Not if it stays at 700 per invite and probably not if it only increases to 1000 from December onwards

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Can we get both 189and 190invites even if we have same EOI.
> How much time does Dipb gives to submit documents once invited?
> ...


No

Same EOI will suspend the 189 if invited 190 and vice versa

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

gordon lam said:


> Thanks Tony for your help. I have submitted 2 more EOI after your advice.
> 
> Now that I am praying for my 489 with 70pts and i had a look with the previous cutoff pts on the immi website, seems like its only 60 pts on the previous dates. So it shouldnt be too hard for 70pters to be invited am I right?
> 
> ...



It only takes 5 70 +10 and above to ago ahead of you - I would have put my 489 on immediately after the results were announced and I advised many to do so before you did yours I think

If it gets to 1000 or more again, I think there will be more places for 489 

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> I thought it is just a moral obligation why do we need undertaking? This will become a legal obligation then...
> 
> 
> Can we get both 189and 190invites even if we have same EOI.
> How much time does Dipb gives to submit documents once invited?


O presume NSW gets a signed undertaking from you just before approving the 190 Nomination ? Used to say that you intend - if you change your mind later it is very hard to legally prove you broke the undertaking

Tony


----------



## ashish0523 (Jan 19, 2014)

Experts/Tony

Can you please advise?

Hi

Can I claim wife's point?

My ACS is under 261313

My wife has 1.5 yrs of exp in BPO and education is bcom

Will she be eligible for 5 points?

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## adilzafar (Apr 15, 2017)

I applied for electronics engr 189 with 65pts on 4 oct when can i expect the invitation .i have also lodged 489 family sponsor for 75 pts wid 190 70 pts on 16 nov ven can i expect invitation for that .
Thanks in advance


----------



## Santhosh35 (Nov 10, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Not if it stays at 700 per invite and probably not if it only increases to 1000 from December onwards
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony . Appreciate that . Not a good news to hear . Hopefully it increases to 1800 from december .. then chances go up .


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Santhosh35 said:


> Thanks Tony . Appreciate that . Not a good news to hear . Hopefully it increases to 1800 from december .. then chances go up .


Honestly chances of it going to 1800 is less if you sit down and do the math. Also they wouldnt want to burden their COs right before xmas. Just saying. prepare yourself for the worst mate. Good things will happen if they have to.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Negative posts regarding 65 pointers after 700 November seats declared are analogous to aftershocks after earthquake


----------



## ksuresh209 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi all

Could anyone suggest me a website for practising PTE general. Only hope for me now is to improve my overall score. 

Regards 

Suresh


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Honestly chances of it going to 1800 is less if you sit down and do the math. Also they wouldnt want to burden their COs right before xmas. Just saying. prepare yourself for the worst mate. Good things will happen if they have to.


Dear ,

Can you share the math and calculations .... as of now they invited 11400 till november which are five months of this program year amd still we have 7 months remaining for this year . Last year qouta was around 31000 so consider 14 rounds so it will be around 2200 invites if equally distributed apart from that comsider it to go maximum till april 2018 so in that case each round will be around will be above 2000 .... also last yeat december was around 2500..... in the maenwhile i dont know the invites for this year being reduced compared to the last year .....


----------



## PKM1 (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi, For PTE 
Refer youtube :https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg
For queries and help, Do refer to PTE tread.




ksuresh209 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Could anyone suggest me a website for practising PTE general. Only hope for me now is to improve my overall score.
> 
> ...


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

prakash.aluru said:


> Yes you can avail 5 points based on partner skills. But along with ACS your spouse need to clear PTE with 50+ score. Then only u will get those additional 5 points.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks Buddy 

One quick query, my wife has worked in 5 different companies, out of which, I would like to get only the current company assessed as I cannot get Statutory declaration from her ex-colleagues(as I cannot get hold of any one now!!). So this should be fine right?? I will only be submitting the required documents and the Statutory declaration for the current company. She has her Engineering degree in computer science, 2007 pass out. But I will get her assessment only for the current job, from Oct 2015 to till date. So ACS will not be bothered as to what my wife was doing till Sept 2015 right?? This will not have any negative impact on her assessment right??


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Honestly chances of it going to 1800 is less if you sit down and do the math. Also they wouldnt want to burden their COs right before xmas. Just saying. prepare yourself for the worst mate. Good things will happen if they have to.




They had already a very good Christmas just by providing few Invitations. No more excuses are accepted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> They had already a very good Christmas just by providing few Invitations. No more excuses are accepted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



well Ram,

I myself was in front of the queue. Have no money to start preparing for PTE now.
Life is not fair, is it?
what can u do...


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Maxkhan said:


> Dear ,
> 
> Can you share the math and calculations .... as of now they invited 11400 till november which are five months of this program year amd still we have 7 months remaining for this year . Last year qouta was around 31000 so consider 14 rounds so it will be around 2200 invites if equally distributed apart from that comsider it to go maximum till april 2018 so in that case each round will be around will be above 2000 .... also last yeat december was around 2500..... in the maenwhile i dont know the invites for this year being reduced compared to the last year .....


My MATH and please correct me incase i am wrong.

31000/24 = 1250 ish = Average with even spread and 2 round only trend

2000 Jul +250
2000 Aug +500
3500 Sept -500
2500 Oct -500
1400 Nov +100
2600 Dec In my opinion 

So, It will be 1250 + round from here on mate.
But wait tony said there are newz zealand 189 as well so i reckon it would be about 1100

January won't have 3 rounds looking at this years trends. so that would put a week backlog moving 70 further just like November


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> well Ram,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same thing for me bro. My friend who had applied just 3 weeks before me ,on 14th June 2017 , have already granted PR and now I am still looking at Skillselect for any changes in monthly invitations quota. 

Life is not fair and it has been worsened because of DIBP. PTE 79 isn't my cup of tea so I have nothing left rather than waiting till June. Any changes in invitations quota to 2000 per round will give me invitation so I can do other thing except waiting is "HOPING". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Same thing for me bro. My friend who had applied just 3 weeks before me ,on 14th June 2017 , have already granted PR and now I am still looking at Skillselect for any changes in monthly invitations quota.
> 
> Life is not fair and it has been worsened because of DIBP. PTE 79 isn't my cup of tea so I have nothing left rather than waiting till June. Any changes in invitations quota to 2000 per round will give me invitation so I can do other thing except waiting is "HOPING".
> 
> ...


Are you 261313? Points?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Are you 261313? Points?




I am on Registered Nurse 254499, 60 points, DOE 14th July.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I am on Registered Nurse 254499, 60 points, DOE 14th July.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you think it will ever even come down to 65/60? I mean anything can happen, ISCAHs predictions have made everyone pretty pessimist.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Do you think it will ever even come down to 65/60? I mean anything can happen, ISCAHs predictions have made everyone pretty pessimist.




Take my suggestion bro. Don't ever look at that predictions table. Their predictions are based on 1000 caps per round and trust me there will be huge rise in quota for December and January month. I am expecting min 1800 for 4 rounds of December and January. In the worst and worst case, it will be 1500. I think 1500 per round for 2 months is enough for you to get invited, isn't it??

But for me it has to be min 2000 per round for December so I am not expecting any invitations before April. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I am on Registered Nurse 254499, 60 points, DOE 14th July.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did you consider 190 ?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Take my suggestion bro. Don't ever look at that predictions table. Their predictions are based on 1000 caps per round and trust me there will be huge rise in quota for December and January month. I am expecting min 1800 for 4 rounds of December and January. In the worst and worst case, it will be 1500. I think 1500 per round for 2 months is enough for you to get invited, isn't it??
> 
> But for me it has to be min 2000 per round for December so I am not expecting any invitations before April.
> 
> ...


Maybe but you got to understand, you are leaving it to chance. Nothing is certain. Remember there is Jan round which has 21 days of gap. I strongly suggest to stop wasting your time and start prepping for PTE because you still have time. I waited 5 months for nothing. I am now full of regret that I didn't even try. PTE is hard but believe me its worth a few tries. I met somebody at the centre last week who has appeared for the test 13 times and still had the biggest smile on his face.


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

261111
70 pointer can expect in feb 2018


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Wait said:


> Did you consider 190 ?




Definitely. What's wrong with 190 to not to consider it. I am not finding any differences between 190 and 189 as long as you will stay in one state for 2 years time. 2 years in Australia is like a blink of an eye. I have already passed 3 years and I feel like I was here just yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Maybe but you got to understand, you are leaving it to chance. Nothing is certain. Remember there is Jan round which has 21 days of gap. I strongly suggest to stop wasting your time and start prepping for PTE because you still have time. I waited 5 months for nothing. I am now full of regret that I didn't even try. PTE is hard but believe me its worth a few tries. I met somebody at the centre last week who has appeared for the test 13 times and still had the biggest smile on his face.




I know it's hard for 261313 on 65 points and you should definitely explore your options but in case of me, in worst and worst case, I will be invited by June 2018 bro cause it's non pros and my DOE is the oldest EOI for 60 pointers. In addition I will be getting 5 points extra on May from Australian work experience which will make me 65 points, but I am not gonna take that 5 points. I can't be bothered to talk to employer to provide me Job references letter and other documents if I have to wait couple of week extra. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I know it's hard for 261313 on 65 points and you should definitely explore your options but in case of me, in worst and worst case, I will be invited by June 2018 bro cause it's non pros and my DOE is the oldest EOI for 60 pointers. In addition I will be getting 5 points extra on May from Australian work experience which will make me 65 points, but I am not gonna take that 5 points. I can't be bothered to talk to employer to provide me Job references letter and other documents if I have to wait couple of week extra.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I changed to a non-pro a month ago with 65 points. So rest is out of the picture now. I am still sceptical and doubtful i will get anything. The only problem is my current visa is expiring in a month. I have to give my housemates notice and current employer too. Sell my stuff because I don't know when i am going to be back. For whats worth, this job was making ends connect for me. Now i literally have no savings and dont know how can i come back.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbangia said:


> I changed to a non-pro a month ago with 65 points. So rest is out of the picture now. I am still sceptical and doubtful i will get anything. The only problem is my current visa is expiring in a month. I have to give my housemates notice and current employer too. Sell my stuff because I don't know when i am going to be back. For whats worth, this job was making ends connect for me. Now i literally have no savings and dont know how can i come back.




No chance to improve ielts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> No chance to improve ielts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I tried IELTS three times (no luck to even get a 7 overall) they always give you .5 less in something. So i gave up and started giving PTE which I got 7 the first try. Giving 2nd try now to increase points. Dont think i wil get it but hoping to try 2-3 more time before i go back. Is going from 7 to 8 hard without prep. My friend tells me its all chance. What are your thoughts. 

I am a good speaker but I cannot read because My reading is just too slow. 

i was L72 R 69 S81 W71


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbangia said:


> I tried IELTS three times (no luck to even get a 7 overall) they always give you .5 less in something. So i gave up and started giving PTE which I got 7 the first try. Giving 2nd try now to increase points. Dont think i wil get it but hoping to try 2-3 more time before i go back. Is going from 7 to 8 hard without prep. My friend tells me its all chance. What are your thoughts.
> 
> I am a good speaker but I cannot read because My reading is just too slow.
> 
> i was L72 R 69 S81 W71


I've had 4 IELTS attempts, and 5 PTE, it takes time... but you get it soon or later and It’s worth it.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

What about registered nurse critical care with 70 points who submitted eoi on 11 Nov 2017, any chance of invitation in Nov 22nd round.

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyRajwani (Nov 14, 2017)

kaniltoraman said:


> will probably be revealed tomorrow.


Hi I believe, the next EOI date is 22nd November 2017. This has been put up on the immi website. 

Hope they put up the results for 9 November rounds soon!


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> What about registered nurse critical care with 70 points who submitted eoi on 11 Nov 2017, any chance of invitation in Nov 22nd round.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk




Should be definitely on first round of December!! In worst case, 2nd round of December 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Sorry...the eoi was submitted on 7th November

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Also, kindly let me know wqhat all documents are required for visa application including the various forms like forms 80 or form 1221 etc....Also from one of the hospital I only have experience letter , both my offer letter and releaving letter is misplaced...

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> Sorry...the eoi was submitted on 7th November
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk



Answers same mate. Should be definitely on first round of December!! In worst case, 2nd round of December. Be prepared for the documentation 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadi789 (Nov 1, 2017)

What is chance of Chemical Engineering 233111 with 65 points in 189 , eoi date is 12 OCT ?

regards,


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi All,
Can any one kindly help me with the below query please??

I am planning to get my spouse's ACS assessment(for partner points), my wife has worked in 5 different companies, out of which, I would like to get only the current company assessed as I cannot get Statutory declaration from her ex-colleagues(cannot get hold of any of her ex-colleagues now, all have moved to different places!!). She has her Engineering degree in computer science, 2007 pass out. But I will get her assessment only for the current job, which is from Oct 2015 to till date. So basically, though she has completed her degree in 2007, her experience for assessment will be from Oct 2015 to till date, this will not have any negative impact on her assessment right?? I have all the offer letters, relieving letters and the experience letters from her previous company, so should I be submitting the same as well just show that she was in job, though all these company experience will be treated as non-relevant by ACS as I cannot produce statutory declaration?? Or should I just be producing the current company documents alone, along with the statutory declaration??


----------



## jonsnow86 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi,

I received the invitation from Victoria Yesterday and i had few questions about visa application.

Points Breakdown:

Code: 261312
Age: 30
English: 20
Education: 15
exp: 0
Pre-invite: 06-09-2017

1. Can i use the employment reference letters which i used for ACS assessment.?
2. when can i generate HAP ID for medicals before payment or after payment and the process to generate the same .?
3. Any format available for my partner to prove her english langauage capability(mean letter format from college).

Regards
Jon


----------



## prakash.aluru (Oct 28, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Thanks Buddy
> 
> One quick query, my wife has worked in 5 different companies, out of which, I would like to get only the current company assessed as I cannot get Statutory declaration from her ex-colleagues(as I cannot get hold of any one now!!). So this should be fine right?? I will only be submitting the required documents and the Statutory declaration for the current company. She has her Engineering degree in computer science, 2007 pass out. But I will get her assessment only for the current job, from Oct 2015 to till date. So ACS will not be bothered as to what my wife was doing till Sept 2015 right?? This will not have any negative impact on her assessment right??


Why to approach her colleagues.. instead you can directly approach those 4 other companies itself and get the recommendation letter from the current HR's of those companies which seems a fair bet to me.. there won't be any problem as long as the Roles n Responsibilities of your spouse did match with what you are claiming.. so it's up to you.

ANZCode: 261313
189: 65 points 
190(Victoria): 70 points 
DOE: 30thOct2017


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Definitely. What's wrong with 190 to not to consider it. I am not finding any differences between 190 and 189 as long as you will stay in one state for 2 years time. 2 years in Australia is like a blink of an eye. I have already passed 3 years and I feel like I was here just yesterday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Did you submit an EOI, if so, when and which state ?


----------



## Ruchi_grover77 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI for Australia on 23rd October with 70 points for 190 Visa type . Please let me know know when can I expect the invitation?

ANZSCO Code - 261111

Regards,
Ruchi


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Anyone who has heard NSW inviting with 70 (65 + 5 ) where one has 10 for English and 5 for experience in 2613* category??


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Wait said:


> Did you submit an EOI, if so, when and which state ?




I live in Sydney and work here so I have submitted for NSW. NSW is pretty complicated for issuing invitations on 60 points, but I don't wanna move to other state so I just have chosen NSW. 
In your case, you have 70 points so, I don't think you need to submit 190 for any states cause you will be invited within 1 month.
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Wait said:
> 
> 
> > Did you submit an EOI, if so, when and which state ?
> ...



I wish I was 70. I?m like you on 60 points with 7th July as DOE. 189 is taking forever

I also work in NSW but don?t really mind moving to VIC or ACT.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

prakash.aluru said:


> Why to approach her colleagues.. instead you can directly approach those 4 other companies itself and get the recommendation letter from the current HR's of those companies which seems a fair bet to me.. there won't be any problem as long as the Roles n Responsibilities of your spouse did match with what you are claiming.. so it's up to you.
> 
> ANZCode: 261313
> 189: 65 points
> ...


I will give it a try, as you know, HRs might not be willing to co-operate as this is some thing which is not part of their standard document list, so they might be reluctant in issuing the same.

So if I am unable to get the same from her Ex company HRs, I will have to go with her current company alone(will submit all the required docs with the statutory declaration for current company to ACS).

So will I face any issues in getting +ve assessment from ACS as my wife has completed her Engineering degree(in Computer Science) in the year 2007, but her experience for assessment will be from Oct 2015 to till date?? Basically, I am worried if ACS treats this gap of 8 years as a -ve point, which might result in -ve assessment. 

Or to be on a safer side, should I also submit the offer letters, relieving letters and the experience letters from her previous 4 companies, just to show that she was in job, though all these companies experience will be treated as non-relevant by ACS(if I cannot produce HR letters showing her roles and responsibilities).


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2017 &gt;&gt;*



Wait said:


> I wish I was 70. I?m like you on 60 points with 7th July as DOE. 189 is taking forever
> 
> I also work in NSW but don?t really mind moving to VIC or ACT.




If you don't mind moving to VIC, apply 190 mate. I have seen one guy in this fourm, got invited from VIC for Registered Nurse in 60 points. His DOE was of 12th July and got the invitation on 4th November, I guess. If you haven't applied 190 yet, do it now mate. VIC is more flexible than NSW for 190. The only reason I don't wanna apply for VIC is that I have recently got job in Hospital and I don't wanna loose it now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

I have experience letter from one of my previous hospitals that I worked but some how I am not able to find my offer letter or relieving letter . Is experience letter enough as my work proof?

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

I find it very concerning how many people in this forum are asking for help regarding the lack of proof of their job experience (lack of reference letters, payslips, proof of paid tax). It only makes me wonder how many illegit people are in the pool of getting the invitation for PR. It’s disgusting. My husband has finished his degree here on the soil of Australia, did his professional year program, gained work experience on an internship, then was lucky enough to find a job. Now he’s enjoying his career, doing his IT certificates, hasn’t had a holiday for years but still is waiting for to get invited for PR. Meanwhile many invitations are taken by illegit people who can’t even proof their experience points, very very sad..


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Puka said:


> I find it very concerning how many people in this forum are asking for help regarding the lack of proof of their job experience (lack of reference letters, payslips, proof of paid tax). It only makes me wonder how many illegit people are in the pool of getting the invitation for PR. It’s disgusting. My husband has finished his degree here on the soil of Australia, did his professional year program, gained work experience on an internship, then was lucky enough to find a job. Now he’s enjoying his career, doing his IT certificates, hasn’t had a holiday for years but still is waiting for to get invited for PR. Meanwhile many invitations are taken by illegit people who can’t even proof their experience points, very very sad..


I can relate to your concerns and understand where you are coming from.

I guess things work differently in every country. So we have to understand that in some countries it's very difficult to get the right paper work due to the custom in that country. It doesn't mean people from those countries make up their papers in any way, it's just harder for them to get it.

Where I am from (a Scandinavian country) it's mandatory by law for the employer to give out letters of recommendation and all other work related papers you might need. They can't refuse. Everyone no matter how low your income is (or lack of) you have to file tax returns. 

So the paper trail from my home country is as bullet proof as it gets.


----------



## p2here (Oct 31, 2017)

Guys, 
Received 190 Invite today. I will wait for 22nd Nov and if 189 does not get converted then will start for filing the application. 

There are couple of other guys (jonsnow86 and another one) in this thread who got VIC state invite in last one week. Anyone else?

My Details:
ANZSCO Code: 261112 (System Analyst)
Age: 25 Points
IELTS: 10 Points
Education: 15 Points
Work Exp: 15 Points (ACS Completed: 11th Sep 2017)
===190===
VIC State Nomination: 5 Points
Total Points: 65 (60+5)
EOI Submitted 190 Victoria: 19 Sep 2017 (with 65+5 points)
===189===
Partner Skills: 5 points 
EOI Re-Submitted 189 with partner skills: 27th Oct 2017 (with 70+5 points)
Outcome: Received 190 Invite today, 189 Pending


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

p2here said:


> Guys,
> Received 190 Invite today. I will wait for 22nd Nov and if 189 does not get converted then will start for filing the application.
> 
> There are couple of other guys (jonsnow86 and another one) in this thread who got VIC state invite in last one week. Anyone else?
> ...


Congrats Mate..

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

p2here said:


> Guys,
> Received 190 Invite today. I will wait for 22nd Nov and if 189 does not get converted then will start for filing the application.
> 
> There are couple of other guys (jonsnow86 and another one) in this thread who got VIC state invite in last one week. Anyone else?
> ...


Congrats!

I got invited for NSW on the 17th, I decided to lodge my application right away, since it doesn't remove the chance of getting 189 until you receive the nomination from your state. In NSW this could take up to 12 weeks. So I am still in for the 22nd invitation round with my 70 points for 312212.


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

p2here said:


> Guys,
> Received 190 Invite today. I will wait for 22nd Nov and if 189 does not get converted then will start for filing the application.
> 
> There are couple of other guys (jonsnow86 and another one) in this thread who got VIC state invite in last one week. Anyone else?
> ...


I got invited on 27 Oct. 
Please make sure that it is an invite from DIBP and not a pre-invite. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jax123 (Nov 20, 2017)

EOI date: 12/09/2017
Points: 65
Received 190 NSW nomination on 17/11/2017

Updated EOI
EOI update date: 17/11/2017
Points: 65 + 5 (Partner skill)

Any hope to get 189 invite by 22/11/2017?

Worth waiting for 189 or accept 190 invite and process for NSW sponsor?

I am running short of time


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

jax123 said:


> EOI date: 12/09/2017
> Points: 65
> Received 190 NSW nomination on 17/11/2017
> 
> ...


You will get the invitation on 22/11 easily as 70 points candidate are getting the invitation in next round. Secondly, have you done the assessment for your spouse because if you haven't yet then go with the 190.


----------



## jax123 (Nov 20, 2017)

combatant said:


> You will get the invitation on 22/11 easily as 70 points candidate are getting the invitation in next round. Secondly, have you done the assessment for your spouse because if you haven't yet then go with the 190.


Partner's assessment is done. Hope so I get 189 in 22/11


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received the invitation from Victoria Yesterday and i had few questions about visa application.
> 
> ...


1. Yes if it is less than 6 month old. 

2. HAP ID will be generated once you make the payment. There is a way to do medicals before that but I prefer the other safe way . 

3. There is no pre defined format just that you have the mention the university and college name, the degree name, starting and passing year, the roll number and most important the "mode of communication is English". And get is signed by the university registrar or the college principal. 


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

jax123 said:


> EOI date: 12/09/2017
> Points: 65
> Received 190 NSW nomination on 17/11/2017
> 
> ...


Depending on you ANZCO, the backlog according to Iscah is 1 month or longer for 70 pointers. This could change though, in either direction.

When will I get my 189 visa invitation (November 2017 update) - Iscah


----------



## jax123 (Nov 20, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> 1. Yes if it is less than 6 month old.
> 
> 2. HAP ID will be generated once you make the payment. There is a way to do medicals before that but I prefer the other safe way .
> 
> ...


In 190 application process one of the documents asked in

"Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application"

Reference letter I have is older than 6 months.. infact it is stat-dec given for ACS. Is this document valid? Stat-Dec was created in Jan 2017


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

jax123 said:


> In 190 application process one of the documents asked in
> 
> "Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application"
> 
> Reference letter I have is older than 6 months.. infact it is stat-dec given for ACS. Is this document valid? Stat-Dec was created in Jan 2017


No, if the experience is for your present company, rest is OK. 

Mine was on 1st Apr and had to redo it. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jax123 (Nov 20, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> No, if the experience is for your present company, rest is OK.
> 
> Mine was on 1st Apr and had to redo it.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


So, that means I need to redo the stat-dec thing again to support all the evidences i submit for 190 process?

Then, it will essentially mean that I have the stat-dec updated with experience date from Jan 2017 till Nov 2017 (i haven changed organisation or project since then. hence it will be like date change thing in stat-dec)


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

jax123 said:


> So, that means I need to redo the stat-dec thing again to support all the evidences i submit for 190 process?
> 
> Then, it will essentially mean that I have the stat-dec updated with experience date from Jan 2017 till Nov 2017 (i haven changed organisation or project since then. hence it will be like date change thing in stat-dec)


I am sorry but what is stat-dec? 

If you have changed your organization then you will have to submit the experience letter from your new company also. And also reliving letter from your previous company. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

To make this short... 

Your aim should be to provide as much document as possible so that the CO can not counter question and have to grant. Counter questions means delay. 

The rest is up to you. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jax123 (Nov 20, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> To make this short...
> 
> Your aim should be to provide as much document as possible so that the CO can not counter question and have to grant. Counter questions means delay.
> 
> ...


OK.. understand that.. stat-dec means statutory declaration by my senior colleague which I gave as a reference for ACS. Its been accepted along with payslip as evidence for ACS. 

I believe, stat-dec will be accepted in this case as well as a reference?


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Agricultural Scientist. Eoi 30/09/2017. 65 points. Expected invitation last month but dibp drama did not allow. According to 18th October results the eoi for all non pro_rata is 28/09/2019. Pls Tony and all,wn shd I expect an invitation.. thank u.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> Agricultural Scientist. Eoi 30/09/2017. 65 points. Expected invitation last month but dibp drama did not allow. According to 18th October results the eoi for all non pro_rata is 28/09/2019. Pls Tony and all,wn shd I expect an invitation.. thank u.


Hello Mate,

TBH it depends on the round. You clearly know the dramas. 70 + at the moment (hoping it will be 1 month 70 backlog ). It depends on the Caps for december now. Actually, i would say its a chance game now. 1250 will not do any good, increasing the caps to 1500+ will do you go since its a non pro rata. So if you looking to get invitation soon pray its in december coz jan would again have a 21 day gap just like november. Hope it helps. I think Tony would agree on this as well.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> Agricultural Scientist. Eoi 30/09/2017. 65 points. Expected invitation last month but dibp drama did not allow. According to 18th October results the eoi for all non pro_rata is 28/09/2019. Pls Tony and all,wn shd I expect an invitation.. thank u.


According to Iscah it would be around 6 months for 65 pointers.

When will I get my 189 visa invitation (November 2017 update) - Iscah


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

Telecommuni ation Network Engineer
EOI Today @ 20-11-2017
total points 70

when shoild i expect an invite

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> Telecommuni ation Network Engineer
> EOI Today @ 20-11-2017
> total points 70
> 
> ...


According to Iscah, 1 month.

When will I get my 189 visa invitation (November 2017 update) - Iscah


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> Telecommuni ation Network Engineer
> EOI Today @ 20-11-2017
> total points 70
> 
> ...


Definitely not tomorrow's round, Next should have a fair chance considering you have 70 points. I would wait for the caps to come out but I reckon your chances of getting it are pretty high mate. Good luck


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Definitely not tomorrow's round, Next should have a fair chance considering you have 70 points. I would wait for the caps to come out but I reckon your chances of getting it are pretty high mate. Good luck


thanks

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi...dude don't assume that ACS will deduct only 2 years from her experience. Even I have BE in CSE...but ACS deducted 4 years.
> 
> Later I submitted my current company's exp. for assessment, which is still awaited. (I could not submit it in March'17 as I did not have a 3rd party statutory declaration) I will have to see this time if they still deduct 2 years/ 4 years from my experience.


Hey buddy, one quick question. Which ANZSCO code are you getting assessed for?? I am planning to get my spouse assessed under 261313.

If ACS has deducted 4 years from your experience(even though you are from CSE background) then according to ACS, it implies that your work experience is not closely related to your nominated occupation.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

nnk_ec said:


> Hey buddy, one quick question. Which ANZSCO code are you getting assessed for?? I am planning to get my spouse assessed under 261313.
> 
> If ACS has deducted 4 years from your experience(even though you are from CSE background) then according to ACS, it implies that your work experience is not closely related to your nominated occupation.


You are right....it implies...but in fact it is not. Actually I should have taken this up when I got my skills assessed first time. I am waiting once I get my result for skill assessment this time. If they are still deducting 2 extra years...in that case I may challenge their decision. I applied for 261311 (Analyst Programmer).


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi...dude don't assume that ACS will deduct only 2 years from her experience. Even I have BE in CSE...but ACS deducted 4 years.
> 
> Later I submitted my current company's exp. for assessment, which is still awaited. (I could not submit it in March'17 as I did not have a 3rd party statutory declaration) I will have to see this time if they still deduct 2 years/ 4 years from my experience.


Hey buddy....A small correction in my previous post(highlighted in bold).

If ACS has deducted 4 years from your experience(even though you are from CSE background) then according to ACS, *it implies that your qualification(subjects you have studied in your degree) is not closely related to your nominated occupation*.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

nnk_ec said:


> Hey buddy....A small correction in my previous post(highlighted in bold).
> 
> If ACS has deducted 4 years from your experience(even though you are from CSE background) then according to ACS, *it implies that your qualification(subjects you have studied in your degree) is not closely related to your nominated occupation*.


you are right...that case could be the case.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> you are right...that case could be the case.


What ANZSCO code are you getting assessed for?? I am planning to get my spouse skills assessed under 261313.


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Moncouer said:
> 
> 
> > Agricultural Scientist. Eoi 30/09/2017. 65 points. Expected invitation last month but dibp drama did not allow. According to 18th October results the eoi for all non pro_rata is 28/09/2019. Pls Tony and all,wn shd I expect an invitation.. thank u.
> ...


So As per Iscah no more 65 pointer invitations this fiscal year this is very disappointing how true it is experts please advise

http://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-visa-invitation-november-2017-update/


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

nnk_ec said:


> What ANZSCO code are you getting assessed for?? I am planning to get my spouse skills assessed under 261313.


261311 (Analyst Programmer)


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for ur reply


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> So As per Iscah no more 65 pointer invitations this fiscal year this is very disappointing how true it is experts please advise
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-visa-invitation-november-2017-update/


This should be true if the quota per round remains 700.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## usmsef (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi Seniors,
I was hoping if someone could guide me about the expected invitation date for my EOI.
EOI date -07.11.17
233914,
Points -70

Regards,
Ussef


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> This should be true if the quota per round remains 700.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


It is actually calculated for 1000 invites per round.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

usmsef said:


> Hi Seniors,
> I was hoping if someone could guide me about the expected invitation date for my EOI.
> EOI date -07.11.17
> 233914,
> ...


According to Iscah, the expected time to get invite is 1 month for 70 points.

When will I get my 189 visa invitation (November 2017 update) - Iscah


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Anyone who has heard NSW inviting with 70 (65 + 5 ) where one has 10 for English and 5 for experience in 2613* category??


I got an invitation on 17th of November

Occuption Code: 261312
EOI date of effect: 16-June-2017
Points: 70 (65+5) 
English: 10 points


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

jax123 said:


> EOI date: 12/09/2017
> Points: 65
> Received 190 NSW nomination on 17/11/2017
> 
> ...


Well, with 70 points you are on the safe position  you should be invited in the next round 22-Nov.

In the worst case in the first round in December. If I were you I would wait for 189 invitation. 

Please note that when you accept nomination, you will need to wait 12 weeks until you get visa invitation under 190 stream.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

MartinPlace said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who has heard NSW inviting with 70 (65 + 5 ) where one has 10 for English and 5 for experience in 2613* category??
> ...


Exp points..?


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

Folks, 

I have been monitoring this thread since quite a few days. Seeing the current trend it seems I need serious PTE goals. However, is there any minuscule chance of getting an invite for 189 by end of Jan 2018 with 65 points for 261312.
M asking coz I need to travel all the way to India to appear for my PTE exams due to unavailability of PTE centres in Qatar(m an expat here). So, there is extra time and cost involved in terms of availability of dates and flight tickets being hell expensive during December and January months. And I have already done this before last month from India.

Occupation Code: 261312
ACS applied - 20th June 2017
ACS positive - 8th Aug 2017
IELTS 1st attempt 9th Sept2017: L:8, S:7.5, R:7.5, W:6 
PTE 1st attempt 27th Oct 2017: L: 85, S:84, R:76, W: 76
Points: 30(age)+15(edu)+10(exp)+10(lang) = 65 points
EOI DOE(189): 31st-Oct-2017
EOI DOE (190): 4th Nov 2017 (65 +5)


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

SacS said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have been monitoring this thread since quite a few days. Seeing the current trend it seems I need serious PTE goals. However, is there any minuscule chance of getting an invite for 189 by end of Jan 2018 with 65 points for 261312.
> M asking coz I need to travel all the way to India to appear for my PTE exams due to unavailability of PTE centres in Qatar(m an expat here). So, there is extra time and cost involved in terms of availability of dates and flight tickets being hell expensive during December and January months. And I have already done this before last month from India.
> ...


As per current trends and also seeing your DOE 31st Oct, it is not possible to get invitation by Jan end...
Better try IELTS, if u find it difficult to give PTE...
I, myself have been waiting for 189 invite with 9 May as DOE... and will have to wait to see Dec rounds seats if there is any hope in waiting...


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> No, if the experience is for your present company, rest is OK.
> 
> Mine was on 1st Apr and had to redo it.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Are you sure abt this? I had submitted my SD for current company arnd Feb 2017.
Also, only employment letter mentioning the post held currently would not suffice since it is the same as mentioned in SD.

Since, i don't want my current company to know that my visa is being processed till its granted. :nono:


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Exp points..?


10 points for exp


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Tomorrow DIBP should publish results from 9th November round. Let's hope that at least almost all 70 pointers were cleared  finger crossed!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MartinPlace said:


> Tomorrow DIBP should publish results from 9th November round. Let's hope that at least almost all 70 pointers were cleared  finger crossed!




Why should they? They publish when/if 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonsnow1987 (Oct 6, 2017)

Best of luck for today?s round


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if I can expect an invite from NSW anytime soon?


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

dublinse said:


> Can anyone tell me if I can expect an invite from NSW anytime soon?


NSW also have their invitation rounds 2 weeks time, last time it was 17th November.


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> So As per Iscah no more 65 pointer invitations this fiscal year this is very disappointing how true it is experts please advise
> 
> When will I get my 189 visa invitation (November 2017 update) - Iscah


This is correct according to my opinion. If they continue to have 700 rounds until June, absolutely no chance for 65 pointers.
You can conclude that just by looking at previous rounds results. 1st 700 of 1250 rounds are filled with 70 and above pointers.


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

Good Afternoon, Please need some advice from senior experts. Will any 60 pointers get invitations in next year (before june 2018) ? 

EOI : 18/03/2017
60points
233411 (Electronics Engineer)


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

I believe that the reason why immi is decreasing the invitations and taking ages to publish invitation results is all you 70+ point applicants who don’t accept their state invitations. In the hopes for a 189 visa, you are making the queue each day longer and longer and slimming the chances for 60-65 pointers. The reason why last round results or next invitation rounds are not being posted, is that so you guys won’t have time to plot your next move towards getting the 189 invitation. What goes around will come around, eventually!


----------



## nishant86 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi,

I have lodged my EOI on 27th October. Telecom Engineer - 263312 with 70 points. Can i expect invite today?

Also, when we can go for medicals? I read some where, we can go for medicals before lodging visa application?

Thanks,
Nishant


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> Are you sure abt this? I had submitted my SD for current company arnd Feb 2017.
> Also, only employment letter mentioning the post held currently would not suffice since it is the same as mentioned in SD.
> 
> Since, i don't want my current company to know that my visa is being processed till its granted. :nono:


I wish I was wrong Sharad. 
I have an agent who is applying for me and they are making me do what I am stating in this forum. As I believe that agents have better understanding than many of us in this forum. 

Like I said before, providing some extra documentation to make the CO convinced is the way to a faster visa grant. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

I might sound silly. Still, any hope for pro rata 65 pointer for tonight's round?:violin:


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

I hope you get through by 1st round of december.
As for me, I kinda lost faith in IELTS scoring of their writing section, which I fill tough to crack 8 band. Although, I am giving second thoughts for giving PTE from other country like Oman during december month.
Also, was there any communication from DIBP that they are going to reduce the quota for 2017-18?
If not then I hope DIBP will expedite their invitations in coming months to atleast be somewhat close to last year trend.


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> As per current trends and also seeing your DOE 31st Oct, it is not possible to get invitation by Jan end...
> Better try IELTS, if u find it difficult to give PTE...
> I, myself have been waiting for 189 invite with 9 May as DOE... and will have to wait to see Dec rounds seats if there is any hope in waiting...


I hope you get through by 1st round of december.
As for me, I kinda lost faith in IELTS scoring of their writing section, which I fill tough to crack 8 band. Although, I am giving second thoughts for giving PTE from other country like Oman during december month.
Also, was there any communication from DIBP that they are going to reduce the quota for 2017-18?
If not then I hope DIBP will expedite their invitations in coming months to atleast be somewhat close to last year trend.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> I might sound silly. Still, any hope for pro rata 65 pointer for tonight's round?:violin:


No, nope, nar, nay, no way, no chance


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi p2here,
Mine is exactly similar to your profile. But still waiting 
Please refer my details below. have applied for EOI to victoria on Sep 4th 2017.
My Details:
ANZSCO Code: 261112 (System Analyst)
Age: 25 Points
PTE-A: 10 Points
Education: 15 Points
Work Exp: 15 Points (ACS Completed: 11th July 2017)
===190===
VIC State Nomination: 5 Points
Total Points: 70(65+5)
EOI Submitted 190 Victoria: 04 Sep 2017 (with 65+5= 70points)


I am yet to receive the update from Victoria. Can you or anyone please let me know when will or probably will be getting invite?

Thanks,
hshs



p2here said:


> Guys,
> Received 190 Invite today. I will wait for 22nd Nov and if 189 does not get converted then will start for filing the application.
> 
> There are couple of other guys (jonsnow86 and another one) in this thread who got VIC state invite in last one week. Anyone else?
> ...


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Puka said:


> I believe that the reason why immi is decreasing the invitations and taking ages to publish invitation results is all you 70+ point applicants who don’t accept their state invitations. In the hopes for a 189 visa, you are making the queue each day longer and longer and slimming the chances for 60-65 pointers. The reason why last round results or next invitation rounds are not being posted, is that so you guys won’t have time to plot your next move towards getting the 189 invitation. What goes around will come around, eventually!


Well, let's be realistic here, people waiting for both ITA are definitely not the only reason why DIPB doesn't publish their result...


However I agree with you, it is sad seeing all these applicants not proceeding with their 190 invitations all while thousands others would do anything to be in their position. It's not fair at all. 

In particular all of those who have been invited for 190 and have an EOI for pro-rated occupation with 70 points, basically guaranteed to be invited... come on guys, don't be so greedy, accept your 190 and cancel your 189 EOI. :ranger:


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> 261311 (Analyst Programmer)


Thanks buddy


----------



## Ruchi_grover77 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi,

Can anyone answer my query please. Waiting for your kind revert.

I have submitted my EOI for Australia on 23rd October with 70 points for 190 Visa type . Please let me know know when can I expect the invitation?

ANZSCO Code - 261111

Ruchi


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

Ruchi_grover77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone answer my query please. Waiting for your kind revert.
> 
> ...


Best case scenario, this round. Worst case scenario next.


----------



## pinkhighlighter (Nov 9, 2017)

Hello,

Just wanted to ask your opinion coz i've been waiting since July for an invitation under 60 points. Finally aced my PTE and went up to 70 last week of October. Do you think I will be getting an invitation tonight?

Non Pro Occupation - 70 points
EOI lodge - 29/10/17


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Well, let's be realistic here, people waiting for both ITA are definitely not the only reason why DIPB doesn't publish their result...
> 
> 
> However I agree with you, it is sad seeing all these applicants not proceeding with their 190 invitations all while thousands others would do anything to be in their position. It's not fair at all.
> ...


I kind of agree with you. 
I have opted for 190 Vic and gave away my 189 with 65 points and DOE on 28 Apr for code 2613. 

The decisions was simple for me as I always wanted to go to Melbourne and apart from that there is hardly any difference between the two. 

I will file my visa application in a couple of days, just last minute verification going on. 

I have a question though:
After I file 190 does my 189 EOI gets automatically cancelled or I have to do it manually? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jax123 (Nov 20, 2017)

I have invite for 190 and expecting 189 with in next 2 rounds of invitation.. Before that I need to plan for medicals..

But in medical, in IMMI site, it asks to select visa type.. If I do medical for 190 and later if I go with visa 189, then is the medical (which I did for 190) valid? and vice-versa?


----------



## Randynineohone (Nov 21, 2017)

*November 22 Invitation*

Hi Experts,

Any hope that Chemical Engineering with DOE of 65 points DOE: Oct 5, 2017 be invited tonight (Visa 189)? My hope is that, since a only a few submit with this profession, a higher chance of being invited is expected. Your thoughts, please?

Thanks!


----------



## pinkhighlighter (Nov 9, 2017)

jax123 said:


> I have invite for 190 and expecting 189 with in next 2 rounds of invitation.. Before that I need to plan for medicals..
> 
> But in medical, in IMMI site, it asks to select visa type.. If I do medical for 190 and later if I go with visa 189, then is the medical (which I did for 190) valid? and vice-versa?


Yes I believe it will still be valid. Medical results are valid for 1 year and can be reused on your next visa application. That happened to me when I had my medical for student visa and I applied for working visa in less than a year. I just provided the Hap ID I used for my student visa. In your case, both 190 and 189 are permanent visa so that should be fine.


----------



## frozebud (Nov 7, 2016)

*Hope*

Hoping to get invited tonight :fingerscrossed:

ANZSCO: 263111
English Language Points :20 ( IELTS - October 2017)
ACS: 15 (10+ years experience)
Education: 10 (Diploma equivalent)
Age Points: 25 (36 age)
Total Points: 70
EOI : 30th October 2017


----------



## jax123 (Nov 20, 2017)

pinkhighlighter said:


> jax123 said:
> 
> 
> > I have invite for 190 and expecting 189 with in next 2 rounds of invitation.. Before that I need to plan for medicals..
> ...


Thanks for the information.. !!


----------



## Hadi789 (Nov 1, 2017)

Randynineohone said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Any hope that Chemical Engineering with DOE of 65 points DOE: Oct 5, 2017 be invited tonight (Visa 189)? My hope is that, since a only a few submit with this profession, a higher chance of being invited is expected. Your thoughts, please?
> 
> Thanks!


Randy,

i am in same scenario as that of yours , same Chem.engg. and points (65) only my DOE is 12.10.17.

what thoughts you gathered so far?

regards,


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hadi789 said:


> Randy,
> 
> i am in same scenario as that of yours , same Chem.engg. and points (65) only my DOE is 12.10.17.
> 
> ...


It is not about the number of applicants for each occupation, it is all about the number of 70 pointers throughout the system, I think we have more than 700 70 pointers in each round, that's why there is no chance for 65 pointers even if you are the only applicant for this occupation code.


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

pinkhighlighter said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wanted to ask your opinion coz i've been waiting since July for an invitation under 60 points. Finally aced my PTE and went up to 70 last week of October. Do you think I will be getting an invitation tonight?
> 
> ...


There is a very high change you will.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Randynineohone said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Any hope that Chemical Engineering with DOE of 65 points DOE: Oct 5, 2017 be invited tonight (Visa 189)? My hope is that, since a only a few submit with this profession, a higher chance of being invited is expected. Your thoughts, please?
> 
> Thanks!


Following the trend, I dont believe any 65 pointers will get invited today but :fingerscrossed:may be next time.


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

josygeorge000 said:


> Following the trend, I dont believe any 65 pointers will get invited today but :fingerscrossed:may be next time.


I am also eagerly waiting to be invited. 

Same anszco group, 2331 Materials Eng.- DOE 18 Oct 

I do not have any hope for this round. May be second round of Dec :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi All,

Can anyone please reply on my query?

Thanks,
hshs



hshssuresh said:


> Hi p2here,
> Mine is exactly similar to your profile. But still waiting
> Please refer my details below. have applied for EOI to victoria on Sep 4th 2017.
> My Details:
> ...


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Next round is comming in 2 hours 

*Please rememeber to first inform members of the forum before you tell to your family about invitation*


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

jax123 said:


> I have invite for 190 and expecting 189 with in next 2 rounds of invitation.. Before that I need to plan for medicals..
> 
> But in medical, in IMMI site, it asks to select visa type.. If I do medical for 190 and later if I go with visa 189, then is the medical (which I did for 190) valid? and vice-versa?


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

All d best to everyone who are expecting an invite today.

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> Next round is comming in 2 hours
> 
> 
> 
> *Please rememeber to first inform members of the forum before you tell to your family about invitation*




What we expect to get from 700 bro. It's all clear. None of the Non Pros will be invited if they let all the invitations to go through on the basis of points. All of them will go to pro rata occupations. 966 invitations used to go for pro rata and while having 700, I don't think we can expect any new things to be happened. I hope they divide 700 caps to all the occupations including non pros, but they are too bothered to do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

But I thought each occupation has its own set of invitations irrespective of being pro or non pro

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> What we expect to get from 700 bro. It's all clear. None of the Non Pros will be invited if they let all the invitations to go through on the basis of points. All of them will go to pro rata occupations. 966 invitations used to go for pro rata and while having 700, I don't think we can expect any new things to be happened. I hope they divide 700 caps to all the occupations including non pros, but they are too bothered to do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I am mostly interested in PRO-RATA and at least would like to see some movement for 70 pointers...


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

how many days movement are we expecting in today;s round 

My details are below 
231313
Points:70
DOE:31-10-2017


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Good luck guys! *


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey just curious what do you guys think will be the movement for non pro rata today?


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> What we expect to get from 700 bro. It's all clear. None of the Non Pros will be invited if they let all the invitations to go through on the basis of points. All of them will go to pro rata occupations. 966 invitations used to go for pro rata and while having 700, I don't think we can expect any new things to be happened. I hope they divide 700 caps to all the occupations including non pros, but they are too bothered to do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hello ram,

Do you think 60 pointers will be invited this year or they will just fill their quota with 8 occupation of pro rata 

With low limit invites per round and high percentage for pro rata as of now we have hardly seen any invites for so many trades occupation, if this continues only 8 occupation from pro rata will be seen.

I hope the trend gets changed and all the occupations get invited.

Thanks 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hello ram,
> 
> Do you think 60 pointers will be invited this year or they will just fill their quota with 8 occupation of pro rata
> 
> ...



well it will be intersting to see what happens as they have changed their system. I am assuming it will be a little quicker. I dont think even 65 have a chance this year, I hope i am wrong. Pro rata are taking all the seats.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hello ram,
> 
> Do you think 60 pointers will be invited this year or they will just fill their quota with 8 occupation of pro rata
> 
> ...




Your answer is fully dependent on no. of invitations caps per round mate. If it is 2000 per round for December, 60 pointers of early DOE of July will definitely be invited. If it is 1800 per round for December, 60 points might just get touched down. But one thing is sure that to get 60 pointers be invited by June, it has to be consistent 1250 per round for all the coming rounds. Everything is depended upon no. of invitations caps for rest of the rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p2here (Oct 31, 2017)

hshssuresh said:


> Hi p2here,
> Mine is exactly similar to your profile. But still waiting
> Please refer my details below. have applied for EOI to victoria on Sep 4th 2017.
> My Details:
> ...


Not sure but still there are few days remaining in 12 weeks of processing window for 190. Did your employer received the verification call? Mine was done in Oct-first week.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Your answer is fully dependent on no. of invitations caps per round mate. If it is 2000 per round for December, 60 pointers of early DOE of July will definitely be invited. If it is 1800 per round for December, 60 points might just get touched down. But one thing is sure that to get 60 pointers be invited by June, it has to be consistent 1250 per round for all the coming rounds. Everything is depended upon no. of invitations caps for rest of the rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like that you are such a positive thinker after whatever is happening.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbangia said:


> well it will be intersting to see what happens as they have changed their system. I am assuming it will be a little quicker. I dont think even 65 have a chance this year, I hope i am wrong. Pro rata are taking all the seats.


65 pointers ought to be invited.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I really like that you are such a positive thinker after whatever is happening.




Hehe thanks mate. This is the game of points and I am just playing a bit with points. Reality is I have nothing left rather than having positive thoughts untill I get invited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 65 pointers ought to be invited.


How andreyx? when it is on 70 now. ISCAH predicts it will be in 6 months. You seem like an experienced bloke please share some light.Would really like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I really like that you are such a positive thinker after whatever is happening.




@Ram you are right mate, it all depends upon invitation cap per round, hopefully we will see higher cap for next round, I expect 1500 or more.

Moreover if 60 pointers are not invited it’s not like that we have very few potential immigrant from almost 63 non pro rata occupation. Will it be fine when you are basing your immigration program on occupational lists. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

Guys,

My Details below, 
189 Skilled Visa, EOI with 65 points - 261313 submitted on 20th April 2017,

1. Can I expect my EOI today?
2. Till which dated 261313 EOIs have been invited?

Someone please confirm Thanks!

Cheers,


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hehe thanks mate. This is the game of points and I am just playing a bit with points. Reality is I have nothing left rather than having positive thoughts untill I get invited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Haha, Well it is certainly the opposite for me. I have become a raging alcoholic with all this stress and anxiety.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Guys,
> 
> My Details below,
> 189 Skilled Visa, EOI with 65 points - 261313 submitted on 20th April 2017,
> ...


The way it looks right now, no 65 pointers will get an invite.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Guys,
> 
> My Details below,
> 189 Skilled Visa, EOI with 65 points - 261313 submitted on 20th April 2017,
> ...


Go to sleep mate, it wont happen tonight for sure. you will find out the unofficial result on ISCAH's website tomr afternoon.


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> The way it looks right now, no 65 pointers will get an invite.


hey! why is that? Can you please clarify..


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

Today sep and oct 70 pointer turn


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> hey! why is that? Can you please clarify..


Because DIBP has reduced the quota drastically down to 700 invites per round.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> The way it looks right now, no 65 pointers will get an invite.


The pro rata cannot go above the non pro rata. And with only so little invite (god knows the math,coz they dont publish anything) there is no way pro rata will come to 65 mate. Thats my understanding, its math so i doubt i will be wrong.


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Because DIBP has reduced the quota drastically down to 700 invites per round.



I see, Its painful guys... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/fingerscrossed.gif


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

Can someone please tell me till which dates EOIs have been invited for 261313? 

Thanks


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Can someone please tell me till which dates EOIs have been invited for 261313?
> 
> Thanks


Look at the Iscah list and you will get an idea when you might get invited:


When will I get my 189 visa invitation (November 2017 update) - Iscah


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbangia said:


> How andreyx? when it is on 70 now. ISCAH predicts it will be in 6 months. You seem like an experienced bloke please share some light.Would really like to hear your thoughts.


We are talking 2613**?

Well, i see that backlog of 70 pointers can be cleared in 1 two normal rounds. The reason why it stuck at 70 pointers is cuz rounds were 1) irregular 2) unusually small (compared to previous years).

Based on that, i would assume it will come down to 65. Now, question is how much 65 pointers backlog will be cleared? That's tough to say.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> hey! why is that? Can you please clarify..


Sorry dont mean to offend you but have you been sleeping this entire month? 

700 invites 
22 day gap in november

Jokes apart, November has been the worst year of my life, Not even saying that to sound dramatic but I have a receding hairline, coffee bills are higher than my grocery bills because I cannot sleep. On the contrary, January is not too far away which has 21 days gap again. :smash:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sillygos said:


> Look at the Iscah list and you will get an idea when you might get invited:
> 
> 
> When will I get my 189 visa invitation (November 2017 update) - Iscah


I will be 100% honest with you. I've done similar analysis 3 years ago. Due to the fact that DIBP is not very consistent, trends are not very consisted, this analysis is like predicting a whether... 

see it as a reference point, but it is not single source of truth


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Look at the Iscah list and you will get an idea when you might get invited:
> 
> 
> When will I get my 189 visa invitation (November 2017 update) - Iscah




@Sillygoes - I applied EOI exactly 7 months ago...  this link says 2613/65 pointers only after June 2018?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I will be 100% honest with you. I've done similar analysis 3 years ago. Due to the fact that DIBP is not very consistent, trends are not very consisted, this analysis is like predicting a whether...
> 
> see it as a reference point, but it is not single source of truth


I totally agree with you, but it might give an indication.

Myself I am hoping for an invite today, but it's not looking good.

70 points 
non pro


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> @Sillygoes - I applied EOI exactly 7 months ago...  this link says 2613/65 pointers only after June 2018?


I know, it's not looking bright...

But remember, the list is not the truth, it's a calculated guess. So keep up the spirit!


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> We are talking 2613**?
> 
> Well, i see that backlog of 70 pointers can be cleared in 1 two normal rounds. The reason why it stuck at 70 pointers is cuz rounds were 1) irregular 2) unusually small (compared to previous years).
> 
> Based on that, i would assume it will come down to 65. Now, question is how much 65 pointers backlog will be cleared? That's tough to say.


Thank you for shedding light. My analysis of the trends is little off i think and correct me because I am a noob.

the round of 1250 moved 5 days in 18 October which means more people will try to get 70 points.
One month backlog of 70 cannot be reduced as Jan too has 21 days gap.
The math is about 1000 seats per round right now (some go to newz 189 too this year)

I assume if we dont have a big round in December which I hope we do then its game over!


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> We are talking 2613**?
> 
> Well, i see that backlog of 70 pointers can be cleared in 1 two normal rounds. The reason why it stuck at 70 pointers is cuz rounds were 1) irregular 2) unusually small (compared to previous years).
> 
> Based on that, i would assume it will come down to 65. Now, question is how much 65 pointers backlog will be cleared? That's tough to say.


Does that mean none of 70 pointer will be left


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

plagenor said:


> Does that mean none of 70 pointer will be left


lets see how it goes...


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

As per the link, Business Analyst with 65 points will get invite after June 2018. Good luck to us


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

plagenor said:


> Does that mean none of 70 pointers will be left



October Round Result - Moved till Apr 18, 

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	18/04/2017 8.50 pm 

November Round Result - Back to 70 points (As there was a gap of 3 weeks)

2613 Software/Applic Programmers 70 points – 21/10/2017*


My EOI submitted on Apr 20, 2017... In today's round - Is there any chance of movement from 18th April 2017 to 20th April 2017 for 65 POINTERS


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

stevesmithsgd said:


> October Round Result - Moved till Apr 18,
> 
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	18/04/2017 8.50 pm
> 
> ...


This round i think no.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

10 minutes to go~~


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

261111
70.pts 189
Doe 1 nov any chance tonight??????? ☺ ☺ ☺


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> This round i think no.


Can someone confirms what time IST the results are published? Thanks!


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Can someone confirms what time IST the results are published? Thanks!


Round happens at 6.30 PM IST mate. In another 5 mins


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

plagenor said:


> 261111
> 70.pts 189
> Doe 1 nov any chance tonight??????? ☺ ☺ ☺


I am not good in calculations  but i guess not in this round.


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

insider580 said:


> I am not good in calculations  but i guess not in this round.


Im December??


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

plagenor said:


> 261111
> 70.pts 189
> Doe 1 nov any chance tonight??????? ☺ ☺ ☺


I am in the same boat as you are ....not expecting invite before 2nd round in Jan.

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

It's time now! Please post your invitation as soon as possible.


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Anybody?,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

guys share your news


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Another technical issue?

No sign of issue


----------



## PKM1 (Feb 4, 2017)

Guys,
Please post Status..!


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> Another technical issue?
> 
> No sign of issue


Gross ... look like another technical issue. Nothing on skillselect or via email. 
Frustrating......


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

ICT 2613 Nov 17 75 points invited


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

raghavs said:


> Gross ... look like another technical issue. Nothing on skillselect or via email.
> Frustrating......


Seems some issue!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

no invites today also?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Accountant Nov 13 80 points invited


----------



## niraj162 (Jan 5, 2016)

raghavs said:


> Gross ... look like another technical issue. Nothing on skillselect or via email.
> Frustrating......


Yeaa.... does not look like.. I will get it this year...


----------



## niraj162 (Jan 5, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> Accountant Nov 13 80 points invited


Congrats!!


----------



## niraj162 (Jan 5, 2016)

All, everything is working....just that you get it when you are destined to...
All the best..

Cheers


----------



## frozebud (Nov 7, 2016)

nothing yet

263111 EOI 30 Oct
70 Points


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Accountant Sep 20 75 points invited


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Accountant Sep 25 75 points invited


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> Accountant Sep 25 75 points invited


Congrats Mate!


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Accountant Sep 27 75 points invited


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

DOE 29 Jul - 261111 - Invited


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

raghavs said:


> DOE 29 Jul - 261111 - Invited


Congrats mate!

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> Accountant Sep 20 75 points invited


congrats mate


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raghavs said:


> DOE 29 Jul - 261111 - Invited


congrats!!!


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

What s ur point
Congratulations


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Looks like Soft account and Anlysts so far. No non pro Rata at all


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Congratulations.pls ur point


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

raghavs said:


> DOE 29 Jul - 261111 - Invited


 what's your points? You got invitation for 189 or 190?


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Any 231313 invites sent today? Please confirm


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pawan.chitta said:


> Any 231313 invites sent today? Please confirm


75 pointers, 3 reported. 2613**.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Looks like Soft account and Anlysts so far. No non pro Rata at all




What else we can expect from 700 caps bro. That's it for November now. 

Hope the December comes with Rain of invitations cause no more Thunderstorms  now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

hshssuresh said:


> what's your points? You got invitation for 189 or 190?




Sorry forgot to mention. It is 70 pnts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PKM1 (Feb 4, 2017)

Yes, For 2613 75 's cleared till 16th Nov



pawan.chitta said:


> Any 231313 invites sent today? Please confirm


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

raghavs said:


> DOE 29 Jul - 261111 - Invited


 Congratulations!! what's your points? You got invitation for 189 or 190?mine is 261112 and 65points for 189 n 70 for 190(Victoria)


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> What else we can expect from 700 caps bro. That's it for November now.
> 
> Hope the December comes with Rain of invitations cause no more Thunderstorms  now
> 
> ...


Haha. Yea was not expecting anything great tonight bro. Would have been nice if someone got invited. With god's Grace everything will happen


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

hshssuresh said:


> Congratulations!! what's your points? You got invitation for 189 or 190?mine is 261112 and 65points for 189 n 70 for 190(Victoria)




With 70 pnts, i applied only for 189. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anju_bala (Jul 28, 2017)

I got the invitation as system analyst EOI submitted on 3rd Aug


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

anju_bala said:


> I got the invitation as system analyst EOI submitted on 3rd Aug


congra mate,70 points?


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

anju_bala said:


> I got the invitation as system analyst EOI submitted on 3rd Aug


Congratulations.pls ur point


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Any one with 70 pointers for 231313 got invites today?
Please confirm

My details
231313
DOE:31-10-2017
Points:70


----------



## anju_bala (Jul 28, 2017)

Plz suggest which one I choose as I got the invitation from both of them 189 and 190 as they said visa granted on priority basis if I choose 190


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

anju_bala said:


> I got the invitation as system analyst EOI submitted on 3rd Aug


Congrats!

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## anju_bala (Jul 28, 2017)

75 for Victoria and 70 for 189


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

anju_bala said:


> I got the invitation as system analyst EOI submitted on 3rd Aug


 congratulations!! Yours is 70 points?


----------



## anju_bala (Jul 28, 2017)

hshssuresh said:


> anju_bala said:
> 
> 
> > I got the invitation as system analyst EOI submitted on 3rd Aug
> ...


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

pawan.chitta said:


> Any one with 70 pointers for 231313 got invites today?
> Please confirm
> 
> My details
> ...


I doubt it has even touched 70 pointers...with 100 invitation for software.. nothing can be expected


----------



## kgaurav37 (Nov 20, 2017)

*invite in 22nd nov round*

Hello,

Does anybody get an invite today in 263111?
I filled 189 EOI on 20th NOV with 70 points. Will they consider my EOI in 22nd Nov invitation or in next round?

Total Points: 70
ANZCSO: 263111


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> pawan.chitta said:
> 
> 
> > Any one with 70 pointers for 231313 got invites today?
> ...



This is crazy. Even I have the same eoi date and points. I thought I may miss it by a day or two but it seems the situation is only getting worse. Time to increase points by ss or partner points.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Any no pro ratas? not even 75 invited. I guess none invited. Wow!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Australi is making fool of everyone who is working hard to get these invitations, by the way, they don't know the pain people are suffering when they achieve each step in this process. DIBP.


----------



## meri524 (Apr 22, 2017)

Invited!
Accounting 75pts 3/10/2017 doe


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I feel it was better if they have removed the occupations from the list, we would not have wasted this much of money, effort, time. If they don't need just tell the people we no longer accept people. Instead, they are doing the same through alternative ways.


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

Mechanical Engineer 233512 - 70p DOE:29/10 INVITED


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> I feel it was better if they have removed the occupations from the list, we would not have wasted this much of money, effort, time. If they don't need just tell the people we no longer accept people. Instead, they are doing the same through alternative ways.


I Feel you bro, So far I have just got debts from here. I wish life was a little fair.


----------



## anju_bala (Jul 28, 2017)

anju_bala said:


> Plz suggest which one I choose as I got the invitation from both of them 189 and 190 as they said visa granted on priority basis if I choose 190


 plz suggest


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Any no pro ratas? not even 75 invited. I guess none invited. Wow!




Yeah bro it's really weird. 
As like I said 966 invitations have to go to pro rata before any non pro gets invited. Non pros can't compete to pro rata in comparison to points and older EOI. Things has gone really worsen than ever. But don't worry December and January will be definitely ours months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

anju_bala said:


> anju_bala said:
> 
> 
> > Plz suggest which one I choose as I got the invitation from both of them 189 and 190 as they said visa granted on priority basis if I choose 190
> ...


You are actually adding salt on the wounds of all waiting here for one single invite, be it 189 or 190


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> You are actually adding salt on the wounds of all waiting here for one single invite, be it 189 or 190


lol

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anju_bala (Jul 28, 2017)

hkhweb said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > You are actually adding salt on the wounds of all waiting here for one single invite, be it 189 or 190
> ...


 brother I worked very hard for this I was waiting for this from last year and don't worry you will get your invitation very soon god bless you


----------



## hkhweb (Aug 2, 2017)

I don't understand why we are looking this hard for invitations when are sure that this round is pro-rate. actually I think that they will change minimum score for next year

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> You are actually adding salt on the wounds of all waiting here for one single invite, be it 189 or 190


What kind of answer was that? If you are angry you do not have to reply. This person has nothing to do with the way DIBP is handling the invitations, people are here to ask their questions , some have already received their invitations, some don't 


Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

What was the cut off for non pro 65 pointers in 18 Oct round?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

anju_bala said:


> plz suggest


If I were you, I would definitely choose 189, front load all the documents, and get your visa within 30 to 45 days. You can also ask your question here : 

 visa lodge


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > You are actually adding salt on the wounds of all waiting here for one single invite, be it 189 or 190
> ...


It has nothing to do with the process, but people wasting 190 invites for 189. Whatever comes first, use that and let the other one be used by someone else


----------



## anju_bala (Jul 28, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> anju_bala said:
> 
> 
> > plz suggest
> ...


 thank you sir for the information


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Has invitation round started ??????:fingerscrossed:


----------



## anju_bala (Jul 28, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> aminn_524 said:
> 
> 
> > leoujjawal said:
> ...


 I respect your thought but sir I got my Victoria invitation just before 3 days and when I attempted the payment option that was declined now applied for another card to do the payment and today I got 189 it's not my fault that's why asking to go with which invitation. All the very best as you get your invitation very soon ??


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

Anyone got invited for 261313 with 70 points?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

So no non pro rata invitations.

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

abin said:


> Has invitation round started ??????:fingerscrossed:


Jaag gaye bhaiya!


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Mechanical engineer with 65 points????


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

dirkemeert said:


> Jaag gaye bhaiya!


....ab sochtha hun jaagne ki zaroorat nahi tha....

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## aspire1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Sad to see that the cutoff for 261313 didn't even reach 70  :smash:

My DOE is 20/04/2017 with 65 points. Is there any chance in this year? 

Regards,


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

Hard luck friends! 

Let's start a new thread for Dec 2017  

Please let me know if anything exist already


----------



## akash11132 (Feb 13, 2017)

Johny68 said:


> Mechanical engineer with 65 points????


Nope.


__________________________________________________
ANZCO 233513(PLANT OR PRODUCTION ENGINEERING)
PTE- 20 points
EDUCATION- 20 Points
AGE- 30 Points
EOI- 9TH November 2017
ITA- Waiting


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

aspire1 said:


> Sad to see that the cutoff for 261313 didn't even reach 70  :smash:
> 
> My DOE is 20/04/2017 with 65 points. Is there any chance in this year?
> 
> Regards,


My DOE is 28/04/2017 with 65 points for 261312. I am 8 days behind you; looking at the current trend it seems that we will get it in next year only.


----------



## aspire1 (Nov 21, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> My DOE is 28/04/2017 with 65 points for 261312. I am 8 days behind you; looking at the current trend it seems that we will get it in next year only.


Yeah bro... when you say next year, you mean next July onwards? Or any chances in Jan - March - 2018?

Experts / Seniors - Please share your thoughts.


Sent via mobile - pardon me for typos


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Any one has cut off for non pro rata...Is the invitations sent done for today???

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

aspire1 said:


> Yeah bro... when you say next year, you mean next July onwards? Or any chances in Jan - March - 2018?
> 
> Experts / Seniors - Please share your thoughts.
> 
> ...


I meant after Jan only. Is it going to be after July?:confused2:


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

kubaza said:


> what was the cut off for non pro 65 pointers in 18 oct round?


28/09/2017


----------



## aspire1 (Nov 21, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> I meant after Jan only. Is it going to be after July?:confused2:


Sorry to trigger that question bro... I wish things will be back to normal very soon and we all get invites quickly.

Experts can throw some light here. 


DOE-20/04/2017 | 261313 | 65 points


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

Congrats to all who got their invite today. Rest all, hope for the best in december round.
Cheers [_]>


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Seems invitations for non pro rata is still there to be sent....Is it not???

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

HI Friends... finally I got 79+ in PTE and that takes my points to 75 BA application.

Could someone please advise, when I can expect to receive an invite ? 

I have submitted 189 and have withdrawn 190 for NSW today.

My original application with 65 points was in Jan 2017.

Thank you very much....


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> October Round Result - Moved till Apr 18,
> 
> 2613Software and Applications Programmers6518/04/2017 8.50 pm
> 
> ...


Did u get?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjoe88 (Nov 9, 2017)

29/10 for 70 points, so I guess Dec 6 will have almost 1 month lag for 70 pointers. Earlier a full 108 used to move 65 pointers 1 month. so I guess this 70 points lag can be cleared in one big invitation hopefully.


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

Congrats to all who have been invited 

For 65 pointers 2613, lets hope the Dec rounds seats will bring in some hope atleast.. even though the 70 pts backlog has increased now out:


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

When will be the next round...Dec 1st week?

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

sanjoe88 said:


> 29/10 for 70 points, so I guess Dec 6 will have almost 1 month lag for 70 pointers. Earlier a full 108 used to move 65 pointers 1 month. so I guess this 70 points lag can be cleared in one big invitation hopefully.




Hey man, are you referring to 261313. If yes where did you got this info that 70 pointer with eoi doe 29 October has been invited?


----------



## jax123 (Nov 20, 2017)

I update EOI with 70 points on 17/11
Same day I received 190 invite for sponsorship application.. 
I waited till today hoping for 189, didn't get thru 
Decided to go for 190, any one can tell how long will it take to approved for sponsorship by NSW?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

jax123 said:


> I update EOI with 70 points on 17/11
> Same day I received 190 invite for sponsorship application..
> I waited till today hoping for 189, didn't get thru
> Decided to go for 190, any one can tell how long will it take to approved for sponsorship by NSW?
> ...


Official timeline is 12 weeks but people here got it within 2 weeks. What is your profession code and points break down.


----------



## kenith (Aug 5, 2017)

Congratulations to those who got invite.

I have two questions to ask.

1. Why i dont see any Invite for 263111 in November? 

2. I gave ACS in Sept 2016 and applied EOI with 60 points in April 2017. 
On 2nd August 2017 i revised by EOI with 65 (got 5 More for Experience). So do i need to reapply for ACS to consider my EOI with 65? Or the same ACS would work?

Thanks for the help in advance.

Kenith


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jax123 said:


> I update EOI with 70 points on 17/11
> Same day I received 190 invite for sponsorship application..
> I waited till today hoping for 189, didn't get thru
> Decided to go for 190, any one can tell how long will it take to approved for sponsorship by NSW?
> ...


Usually not more than 6 weeks. 

Official up to 12 weeks. However, never seen anyone waiting for 12 weeks.


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Does anyone know what was the cut off for 261313 70 pointers for this round? Thanks


----------



## jax123 (Nov 20, 2017)

combatant said:


> Official timeline is 12 weeks but people here got it within 2 weeks. What is your profession code and points break down.




70 points with partners skill and have 3+ years exp in Sydney 

My issue is short of time as my work permit is getting expired in another 4 months from now..

So I need to hurry up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

sam99a said:


> Hey man, are you referring to 261313. If yes where did you got this info that 70 pointer with eoi doe 29 October has been invited?


I think he is referring to immitracker. Then according to immitracker some 70 pointers under 2613* were invited on today's round.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2017 &gt;&gt;*



sam99a said:


> Does anyone know what was the cut off for 261313 70 pointers for this round? Thanks




around 28/10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khushsingh (Sep 6, 2017)

sam99a said:


> Does anyone know what was the cut off for 261313 70 pointers for this round? Thanks


Immitracker says 27- October for 70 points for 261313


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know what was the cut off for 261313 70 pointers for this round? Thanks
> ...



Alright. My eoi date is 31/10 for 261313 70 points. I was thinking of increasing my points by partner points. She already has the ACS assessment but not the pte. But if this info is concrete than I won't as there are good chances of me getting the invite on December 6 round. Any suggestions?


----------



## Khushsingh (Sep 6, 2017)

sam99a said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > sam99a said:
> ...


You will get it for sure ! Start preparing other docs and best of luck ??


----------



## pinkhighlighter (Nov 9, 2017)

I recieved an invitation. Occupation Chef. 
70 points
EOI 27/10/17


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

pinkhighlighter said:


> I recieved an invitation. Occupation Chef.
> 70 points
> EOI 27/10/17


Congrats and all the best for your next steps in this migration process.

__________________
ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI - Visa 189 (70p) : 09-11-2017
Invitation : Awaiting


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

hi all

I have only just has a quick look at the previous posts and it looks pretty much like what you should expect for a 700 limit round:

No 65 point invitations for any occupation.

Usual movement along the 75 pointers (not restricted by the 700 limit) for Accountants and Auditors 

Usual movement along the 70 pointers (not restricted by the 700 limit) for ICT BA.

All other Pro rata and non-pro rata occupations would have the same DOE along the 77 pointers - looks like it moved 6 or 7 days compared to 3 days on the 9th November - again, pretty much as expected as there was a 22 day wait for the 9th November round and only a 13 day wait for last night's round.

So even though there are no reports of 70 point invites for non-pros - I am assuming they also got down to 27th or 28th October last night

Regards

Tony


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> hi all
> 
> I have only just has a quick look at the previous posts and it looks pretty much like what you should expect for a 700 limit round:
> 
> ...



Meaning good chances for me getting invite in next round? 261313, 70 points , eoi 31/10. 

Thanks Tony.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sam99a said:


> Meaning good chances for me getting invite in next round? 261313, 70 points , eoi 31/10.
> 
> Thanks Tony.


yes, even wit ha disaster of only another 700 for December rounds

Tony


----------



## nitingupta169 (Sep 30, 2017)

any updates on 22 Nov round guys? anybody got invited already?


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

I submitted my documents for NSW nomination on 17th/Nov (261313, 70pts, DOE:5/Nov)

Do you guys think that for 261313 / 70pts /5-Nov, we may not get an invitation for the first week Dec round?

I don't think I can get an invitation during the first half Dec so I went ahead to apply for 190 NSW.


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> I submitted my documents for NSW nomination on 17th/Nov (261313, 70pts, DOE:5/Nov)
> 
> Do you guys think that for 261313 / 70pts /5-Nov, we may not get an invitation for the first week Dec round?
> 
> I don't think I can get an invitation during the first half Dec so I went ahead to apply for 190 NSW.


I am in the same situation. I received pre invitation on 17th and submitted my documents. How long will it take to process and get the invitation? 

Do you have any clues?


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

how got invitation for this round? when do they start shouting their emails??
12:00 Syd time?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Australi is making fool of everyone who is working hard to get these invitations, by the way, they don't know the pain people are suffering when they achieve each step in this process. DIBP.


Come on now, Australia is making fool of no one. Australia doesn't owe anyone anything. 

A lot of us here sound very entitled. I can't recommend enough to chill and relax a bit and keep in mind that ITA is only the first step in getting to PR. And at any point in time before we get the grant the Australian Government can shut down some PR paths, cancel certain applications for certain ANZCO, suspend SkillSelect invitation rounds, reduce quotas, etc, and there is nothing we can do about it. 

We all know the rules in this game. 

Best of luck to everyone, and I hope you find peace in yourself during the wait.


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

nitingupta169 said:


> any updates on 22 Nov round guys? anybody got invited already?


looks like this round is delayed also!!:yawn:


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

when will be the next round of invitaion in december ?


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Any updates on today's round?


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

sraja said:


> Any updates on today's round?


The round has already happened 12 hours ago.
Next round mostly on 6 dec


----------



## sanjoe88 (Nov 9, 2017)

sorry forgot to put anzsco. Mechanical 2335.


----------



## sanjoe88 (Nov 9, 2017)

sam99a said:


> Hey man, are you referring to 261313. If yes where did you got this info that 70 pointer with eoi doe 29 October has been invited?


sorry 2335 Mech engg


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

Unofficial Skill Select results 22nd November 2017
----------------------------------------------------------------

Here are our unofficial results from the 22nd November round. It is based on invitations that we have seen from our own cases, databases and web forums, our FB followers contacting us, and mathematical logic that we know to be correct from other results.
?????? ?? ?????? ??

2211 Accountants 75 points 03/10//2017
2212 Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers (no updated results seen)
2334 Electronics Engineer 70 points 29/10/2017*
2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers 70 points 29/10/2017
2339 Other Engineering Professionals (no updated results seen)
2611 ICT Business and System Analysts 70 points 09/08/2017
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 70 points 29/10/2017*
2631 Computer Network Professionals 70 points 29/10/2017*
?????? ??
ALL other Non Pro Rata Occupations 70 points 29/10/2017*
?????? ??
?????? ??
(Note these are not DIBP figures and there may well be other invitations more recent we are unaware of)
??????


----------



## aspire1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> hi all
> 
> I have only just has a quick look at the previous posts and it looks pretty much like what you should expect for a 700 limit round:
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, thanks for the info. What is your predictions for 65 pointers 261313 job code? My DOE is 20/04/2017. Any info would help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## swmanuel19 (Nov 22, 2017)

*22 Nov PR Invitation Round*

Has anyone got invite in todays invitation round?


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

aspire1 said:


> Hi Tony, thanks for the info. What is your predictions for 65 pointers 261313 job code? My DOE is 20/04/2017. Any info would help. Thanks in advance!


65 points was more or less like trump last year. Today it is like Ruhakana Rugunda.
It is more or less a junk number. The invitation numbers are down and that has been the trend through out the year. You will need 1250 invitation per round to stand any chance. Which is doubtful.


----------



## swmanuel19 (Nov 22, 2017)

swmanuel19 said:


> Has anyone got invite in todays invitation round?


My EOI was submitted for 189 on 15/10/2017 and updated with PTE score on 13/11/2017

Points 70
Job code -network Engineer and system engineer

would i hav got an email if i had been invited this time?


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

can I create HAP ID's and do medical later? I need Hap id's so that i can show to Singapore police my dependents details so i can apply for PCC well before i am invited. 
One of our forum member has go PCC using EOI, HAP Id and DIPB page as a reference that PCC is required. 
As of now i have submitted the documents required by NSW for processing my nomination. 

Your insights will be helpful.. 

- KM


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> can I create HAP ID's and do medical later? I need Hap id's so that i can show to Singapore police my dependents details so i can apply for PCC well before i am invited.
> One of our forum member has go PCC using EOI, HAP Id and DIPB page as a reference that PCC is required.
> ...


You can ...dun worry..you can create hap id now and go for medical as and when you want. Only the date your medicals are submitted to DIBP by clinic will be considered for medicals.
Hope it helps!!


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> You can ...dun worry..you can create hap id now and go for medical as and when you want. Only the date your medicals are submitted to DIBP by clinic will be considered for medicals.
> Hope it helps!!


Thanks very much Buddy.  If this works out i can go for my vacation to india peacefully..


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

NCH said:


> I am in the same situation. I received pre invitation on 17th and submitted my documents. How long will it take to process and get the invitation?
> 
> Do you have any clues?


The website says roughly 12 weeks, it was reported somewhere that some people get it as soon as 2 weeks. Case by case basis maybe? 

I really hope I can get it within 3 weeks so I will be in high priority list when applying with DIBP, otherwise, if it takes like 2 months then there is no points for 190 already


----------



## aspire1 (Nov 21, 2017)

anvishnu1984 said:


> 65 points was more or less like trump last year. Today it is like Ruhakana Rugunda.
> It is more or less a junk number. The invitation numbers are down and that has been the trend through out the year. You will need 1250 invitation per round to stand any chance. Which is doubtful.


Sorry for my repeated question. Just wanted little clarity. The cutoff will never come down to 65 again before it reaches ceiling this year? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > You can ...dun worry..you can create hap id now and go for medical as and when you want. Only the date your medicals are submitted to DIBP by clinic will be considered for medicals.
> ...


It will be fine.
Try to get your medicals from india..in Sg its bit costly esp kid igra tb test.
You will end up paying 3 times high in sg than india.
Plan accordingly with ut vacations!!


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

aspire1 said:


> Sorry for my repeated question. Just wanted little clarity. The cutoff will never come down to 65 again before it reaches ceiling this year?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


He meant if the number of invites remained below 1200 then it will not come down to 65 before it reaches ceiling this year.
So yes it will not come down to 65 again in this fiscal year.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> It will be fine.
> Try to get your medicals from india..in Sg its bit costly esp kid igra tb test.
> You will end up paying 3 times high in sg than india.
> Plan accordingly with ut vacations!!


Yes thats the Plan. Will get it done in India during my stay.


----------



## jax123 (Nov 20, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> The website says roughly 12 weeks, it was reported somewhere that some people get it as soon as 2 weeks. Case by case basis maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope I can get it within 3 weeks so I will be in high priority list when applying with DIBP, otherwise, if it takes like 2 months then there is no points for 190 already




What evidence or proof did you submit apart from passport, score, transcript, etc

I need to submit today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

anvishnu1984 said:


> aspire1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony, thanks for the info. What is your predictions for 65 pointers 261313 job code? My DOE is 20/04/2017. Any info would help. Thanks in advance!
> ...



For 2613*, Even with 1250, there are very bleak chances of any 65 pointers getting invited. The maximum movement on 6th Dec, even with a full round will be 25 days. Next round of Dec 20th will have another 30 days backlog....and January has 21 days of gap too. So let's stop expecting.


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

jax123 said:


> What evidence or proof did you submit apart from passport, score, transcript, etc
> 
> I need to submit today
> 
> ...


It is listed when you follow the link to the application. Of course you have to submit all in the Compulsory section. 

In the Optional section, I submitted letters of reference (which were the documents submitted for skill assessment previously)

Nothing else


----------



## ppl1121 (Aug 13, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> For 2613*, Even with 1250, there are very bleak chances of any 65 pointers getting invited. The maximum movement on 6th Dec, even with a full round will be 25 days. Next round of Dec 20th will have another 30 days backlog....and January has 21 days of gap too. So let's stop expecting.


I don't think there is no chance for 2613 65 pointers this fiscal year. Suppose right now the cutoff day for 2613 70 pointers is on 28th Oct, and if the quota for Dec and Jan is 1200 per round, then I reckon that all 2613 70 pointers backlog will be cleared in the second round of Jan or the first round of Feb. Then it will be the turn again for the 2613 65 pointers. But one of the prerequisite is that the average quota from Dec to Mar should be 1150 to 1250 per round.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Unused quota of Nov ???

Will the unused quota of 2613* get added to the Dec round....?

If the limits are 1250, Can we expect more than 310 invites?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

ppl1121 said:


> I don't think there is no chance for 2613 65 pointers this fiscal year. Suppose right now the cutoff day for 2613 70 pointers is on 28th Oct, and if the quota for Dec and Jan is 1200 per round, then I reckon that all 2613 70 pointers backlog will be cleared in the second round of Jan or the first round of Feb. Then it will be the turn again for the 2613 65 pointers. But one of the prerequisite is that the average quota from Dec to Mar should be 1150 to 1250 per round.


I am confused, if last date was 21 October and this time it is 28 which means on 700 it moves 7 days and on 1400 invites it will move 14 days and we have invitations after every 14 days so how will it comedown to 65 with 1200 invites.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ppl1121 (Aug 13, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I am confused, if last date was 21 October and this time it is 28 which means on 700 it moves 7 days and on 1400 invites it will move 14 days and we have invitations after every 14 days so how will it comedown to 65 with 1200 invites.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Oh,let me explain as below:
This and last round 310 quota of 2613 were not totally used. I reckon only about 130-150 were used. If the quota in Dec increases to 1200 per round, then all 310 quota of 2613 will be used.
I reckon that now there are 4-5 75+ 2613 pointers and 10-11 70 2613 pointers added everyday.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

ppl1121 said:


> Oh,let me explain as below:
> This and last round 310 quota of 2613 were not totally used. I reckon only about 130-150 were used. If the quota in Dec increases to 1200 per round, then all 310 quota of 2613 will be used.
> I reckon that now there are 4-5 75+ 2613 pointers and 10-11 70 2613 pointers added everyday.


Any chance of the unallocated quota getting added to Dec rounds?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Any chance of the unallocated quota getting added to Dec rounds?




DIBP will definitely add the unallocated quota to Dec rounds, but I think it will be still 310 max quotas for 2613. They won't go more than 5% of ceilings for sure for 1 round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of the unallocated quota getting added to Dec rounds?
> ...


They should.....the question is what would be the round limit.


----------



## deepanjan16 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi All-Greetings. 
I am pursuing a PR for Australia and have started filling the EOI. My experience of 10 years mainly into Financial Services & Banking & IT with roles spread across Client Services,Compliance,Retail Banking Sales,AML, Business Analysis,Operations
Can anyone let me know if there is any specific skilled assessment code from the SOL I can go ahead with.Seem too confusing for a novice applicant like me.
Alternately can registered licensed MARA agents help with the same?

Many thanks in advance

regards,


----------



## ukp (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello Experts,

I have lodged my 189 with 65pts, under 2613. Thinking about claiming partner points. My spouse is BTech - Computer Science with 1.4 years of work experience. Should i go forward with skill assessment for her, can i expect a positive assessment.

Please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## deepanjan16 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi UKP.2613 is for which skill assessment and which authority?
Regards,


----------



## ukp (Nov 22, 2017)

I meant 261313 - Software engineer.

Skill assesing authority: ACS

Spouse is BTech - CS with 1.4 year relevant experience in software domain.


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

I would make a point here! Australian government is making lot of money with the immigration program. Its the requirement of Aus government and it should be win-win situation. 

Although people are going for PR there is no assurance from government about the jobs and other things except person stays for certain period.



rocktopus said:


> Come on now, Australia is making fool of no one. Australia doesn't owe anyone anything.
> 
> A lot of us here sound very entitled. I can't recommend enough to chill and relax a bit and keep in mind that ITA is only the first step in getting to PR. And at any point in time before we get the grant the Australian Government can shut down some PR paths, cancel certain applications for certain ANZCO, suspend SkillSelect invitation rounds, reduce quotas, etc, and there is nothing we can do about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Dear Seniors / Experts ,

I need your inputs to undetstand the trend consider the occupation of electronics engineer being invited till 29th october 2017 in november rounds,
1. It is pro rata occupation and i think instead of 50 in each round and 100 in november round they just invited 30 to 35 people maximum ? What about the remaining ?
2. If occupation caps goves to 1750 in each round what are the chances of last 65 not invited EOI's to be invited.
3. Will it be increased from 100 in december rounds to 165 to clear the backlog?

Appreciate your kind feedback to understand the trend and behaviour for pro rata occupations.


Regards;;;;


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> They should.....the question is what would be the round limit.




As per the 1250 min per round, it comes up with 1800 per round for December to be one track. However, they can make 1500 for December and January. Let's see how will they divide the unallocated quotas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

I was expecting invitation this round... Crushed !!.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

OldMoose said:


> I was expecting invitation this round... Crushed !!.


You will get it in next round even if its 700, which would be quite unlikely. So relax chief.


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

ukp said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 with 65pts, under 2613. Thinking about claiming partner points. My spouse is BTech - Computer Science with 1.4 years of work experience. Should i go forward with skill assessment for her, can i expect a positive assessment.
> 
> ...



They'll deduct at least 2 years. So I'm afraid your wife's assessment will come out as probably negative.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> As per the 1250 min per round, it comes up with 1800 per round for December to be one track. However, they can make 1500 for December and January. Let's see how will they divide the unallocated quotas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If they keep 1800 per round then it’s good for non pros but seems difficult. 1500 per round is what I also believe for December. 

With 5% going to pro rata and 1500 round limit again slim chances for non pros 65’s and 60’s.


Thanks 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neo2131 (Nov 22, 2017)

*When to expect Invitation*

Hi, 
I am new here. Could someone please advise me when should I expect an invitation?

EOI Lodged: 14 Nov 2017
Point: 65
Occupation: 2332 (Civil Engineering Professionals)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

neo2131 said:


> Hi,
> I am new here. Could someone please advise me when should I expect an invitation?
> 
> EOI Lodged: 14 Nov 2017
> ...


According to Iscah, around 6 months.


When will I get my 189 visa invitation (November 2017 update) - Iscah


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> According to Iscah, around 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If they increase invitation cap per round you will get within 2-3 rounds and mostly each month has different round limit.

Iscah predictions are based upon every month round limit.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukp (Nov 22, 2017)

ukp said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 with 65pts, under 261313. Thinking about claiming partner points. My spouse is BTech - Computer Science with 1.4 years of work experience in Software domain. Should i go forward with skill assessment for her, can i expect a positive assessment.
> 
> ...


Waiting for a response on this. Please let me know.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

ukp said:


> Waiting for a response on this. Please let me know.


I think someone answered that they deduct 2 years from experience at assessment, so she wouldn't quality.

But I don't know.


----------



## neo2131 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## kenith (Aug 5, 2017)

Congratulations to those who got invite.

I have three questions to ask.

1. Why i dont see any Invite for 263111 in November? 

2. I gave ACS in Sept 2016 and applied EOI with 60 points in April 2017. 
On 2nd August 2017 i revised by EOI with 65 (got 5 More for Experience). So do i need to reapply for ACS to consider my EOI with 65? Or the same ACS would work?

3. On 2nd August i applied for 190 in VIC and NSW. May i know how can i track if i can expect something with in Non-Pro list.

Thanks for the help in advance.

Kenith


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

kenith said:


> Congratulations to those who got invite.
> 
> I have three questions to ask.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## phanirajeshtk (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi All,

I have submitted my expression of interest on May 3rd,2017 (03/05/2017) with 65 points for Software programmer (263111). Could some one let me know when I can expect an invitation .

Thanks,
Rajesh


----------



## amjad066 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi Folks,

Does anybody tell me about the future predictions for 60 pointers in this annual year 2017-18 for Non pro-rata ???


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi tony and experts, i am planning to apply for Victoria and NSW on first week of December with 75 points (10 points ielts) anzo code 261313 ..what are my chances of getting invitation...
Thanks in advance..


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

amjad066 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody tell me about the future predictions for 60 pointers in this annual year 2017-18 for Non pro-rata ???




As of now they have given 11400 invites in this program year, almost 8300 went to pro rata and 3100 to non pro rata 70 and 65 pointers. Considering the ongoing trend they will finish 19300 occupation ceiling for all pro rata in April by inviting them 5% approx 960 in each round. So it will sum upto 8500 + 10500 (11x960) = 19000. In April.

In first half almost 4000 non pros are getting invites and let us consider same number for second half so total is 8000 non pros of 70 and 65 pointers, which will take overall number to 19000+8000=27000 invites.

The point I want to make is if this trend continues we will reach almost 27000 invites with pro rata and 70 and 65 pointers from non pro rata. Last year they have issued around 31000 invites if they want to reduce 3 or 4 thousand invites this year then 60 pointers probably will not get invited.

The correct answer to our worries and concern lies only with DIBP, we can only make assumption and hopes for best.

Increased ceiling for pro rata and percentage of invites per round has kept 60 pointers away from getting invited. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

Struggle12 said:


> Hi tony and experts, i am planning to apply for Victoria and NSW on first week of December with 75 points (10 points ielts) anzo code 261313 ..what are my chances of getting invitation...
> Thanks in advance..


Have you already applied for 189? DOE with 70 points?

I think 190 75 points... there is a fair chance of you getting invited, however we cannot predict when will that happen as they do not do a scheduled round


----------



## phanirajeshtk (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi All,

I have submitted my expression of interest on May 3rd,2017 (03/05/2017) with 65 points for Software programmer (263111). Could some one let me know when I can expect an invitation .

Thanks,
Rajesh


----------



## Deepu.smg11 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Experts, 

I have been expecting my invitation every day and it's moving forward... Can anyone let me know, when my application would get picked up. 
263111, 65 points, doe- March 8th 2017.

Seriously need some good suggestions here.


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

Deepu.smg11 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have been expecting my invitation every day and it's moving forward... Can anyone let me know, when my application would get picked up.
> 263111, 65 points, doe- March 8th 2017.
> ...


After june 2018


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

I Will submit 189 with 70 on 1st Dec..is there any chance of getting invitation in same month?


sharadnv said:


> Struggle12 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi tony and experts, i am planning to apply for Victoria and NSW on first week of December with 75 points (10 points ielts) anzo code 261313 ..what are my chances of getting invitation...
> ...


----------



## nishchay7 (Nov 15, 2017)

Struggle12 said:


> I Will submit 189 with 70 on 1st Dec..is there any chance of getting invitation in same month?


I think it's around a month backlog for 70 pointers 2613* so it'll be difficult, depends on how many invitations we get for Dec.

Why not apply now? Any particular reason you're waiting for 1st Dec?


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Points will getting updated in Dec .


nishchay7 said:


> Struggle12 said:
> 
> 
> > I Will submit 189 with 70 on 1st Dec..is there any chance of getting invitation in same month?
> ...


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi All, need your advise urgently please.

I am in the process of getting my spouse Skills assessed. My wife has worked with 5 different companies. I am trying to get the HR recommendation letter(detailing her roles & responsibilities) from her previous 4 companies as I cannot get old of her ex-colleagues to sign the statutory declaration, all the ex-colleagues she knew are relocated to different places(some to different countries)!!

So if in case, I am unable to get the HR recommendation letter from her previous 4 companies, I will have to go with her current company alone(will submit all the required docs with the statutory declaration for current company to ACS).

So will I face any issues in getting +ve assessment from ACS as my wife has completed her Engineering degree(in Computer Science) in the year 2007, but her experience for assessment from the current company will be from 28th Oct 2015 to till date(2.1 years of experience)?? Basically, I am worried if ACS treats this gap of 7+ years as a -ve point, which might result in -ve assessment. 

Or to be on a safer side, should I also submit the offer letters, relieving letters and the experience letters from her previous 4 companies, just to show that she was in job, though all these companies experience will be treated as non-relevant by ACS(if I cannot produce HR letters showing her roles and responsibilities).


----------



## eo1120 (Jul 26, 2017)

I expect invitation 22 Nov 2017 round because Immitracker or iscah said the result was 70, 29 Oct 2017, 2613**.
As per my immigration agent, Although I have 70, 26 Oct 2017, 261312, I did not receive any invitation. Can someone explain why this is happened to me?


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I am a starter here and have just submitted my EOI for 189 visa yesterday with 70 points. I have two quick questions:

1) Should I expect an automated confirmation email after submitting my EOI? I did not get any and find it a bit weird given the fact that I got one after creating a skillselect account.

2) Should I be patience and expect an invitation soon or better invest in another bloody English test? I have ZERO points for English and my English is relatively good. I undertook PhD in Australia and think that my score is not really representative (speaking: 8.0; Listening: 8.5; Writing: 6.5; Reading: 6.5 - I am a declared IELTS hater!). After doing PhD obviously my best skills.

Many thanks and best of luck to all folks here.


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

Trancoso said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am a starter here and have just submitted my EOI for 189 visa yesterday with 70 points. I have two quick questions:
> 
> ...


"After doing PhD obviously my best skills are reading and writing." I mean.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All, need your advise urgently please.
> 
> I am in the process of getting my spouse Skills assessed. My wife has worked with 5 different companies. I am trying to get the HR recommendation letter(detailing her roles & responsibilities) from her previous 4 companies as I cannot get old of her ex-colleagues to sign the statutory declaration, all the ex-colleagues she knew are relocated to different places(some to different countries)!!
> 
> ...


No worries. Your wife will get a positive from ACS. Mention all her employments. Upload docs that you have or don't, the outcome for previous ones will come out as "not assessed due to insufficient documentation", the latest (fifth) one will be positive, and it being enough to meet the suitability criteria, she will get a positive assessment.


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Trancoso said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am a starter here and have just submitted my EOI for 189 visa yesterday with 70 points. I have two quick questions:
> 
> ...


What confirmation email are you expecting? if you can log in your SkillSelect account and see the status "SUBMITTED", that is a confirmation already 

You did not mention your occupation code, 70 can be high for some occupations and low for others . And it is really not about how good your English is but how much is your score , I have seen many folks with IELTS 6 but 80+ PTE getting 20 points for language. Sad but true, I had 7.5 for IELTS but all 90 for PTE so I am not gonna complain. lol


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> What confirmation email are you expecting? if you can log in your SkillSelect account and see the status "SUBMITTED", that is a confirmation already
> 
> You did not mention your occupation code, 70 can be high for some occupations and low for others . And it is really not about how good your English is but how much is your score , I have seen many folks with IELTS 6 but 80+ PTE getting 20 points for language. Sad but true, I had 7.5 for IELTS but all 90 for PTE so I am not gonna complain. lol



Thanks for your reply.

Well, I think that a confirmation email saying that "your EOI was successfully submitted" is not something absurd to expect. Given the fact I got other automated emails from them regarding intermediate steps, it is plausible to expect one when the process is finished. Their system looks a bit problematic today and I am not getting to login. BTW, you did not answer my question. Did you get a confirmation email?

My nominated occupation is Other Spatial Scientist (ANZSCO Code: 232214).

Cheers


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> No worries. Your wife will get a positive from ACS. Mention all her employments. Upload docs that you have or don't, the outcome for previous ones will come out as "not assessed due to insufficient documentation", the latest (fifth) one will be positive, and it being enough to meet the suitability criteria, she will get a positive assessment.


Thanks a ton buddy


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Trancoso said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Well, I think that a confirmation email saying that "your EOI was successfully submitted" is not something absurd to expect. Given the fact I got other automated emails from them regarding intermediate steps, it is plausible to expect one when the process is finished. Their system looks a bit problematic today and I am not getting to login. BTW, you did not answer my question. Did you get a confirmation email?
> 
> ...


Just did a quick check, I got 0 email from SkillSelect, including submitting, updating EOI etc...


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> Just did a quick check, I got 0 email from SkillSelect, including submitting, updating EOI etc...


Check from keywords
SkillSelect account created


and dont forget to check your junk/deleted.

It has to be there.


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Code 261311 Analyst Programmer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 75L, 66R, 65S, 67W --10 points 
Experience 15 points
Total 70 Points
EOI Submiited for 190 NSW /VIC 22-Nov-2017 ---70 + 5 (SS) = 55 Points
EOI Submiited for 189 22-Nov-2017
Awaiting ITA 

What are the chances of getting Invite on 70 (189 SubClass) or 75 (190 SubClass) Points.?


----------



## fishinthesea (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi everyone!

What are the chances for *Early Childhood Teachers (code 2411)* with 65 points?
EOI submitted 14th Oct. 2017. 

I am thinking of doing PTE to boost my score to 75 - having that extra 10 points would be helpful, I presume


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Trancoso said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Well, I think that a confirmation email saying that "your EOI was successfully submitted" is not something absurd to expect. Given the fact I got other automated emails from them regarding intermediate steps, it is plausible to expect one when the process is finished. Their system looks a bit problematic today and I am not getting to login. BTW, you did not answer my question. Did you get a confirmation email?
> 
> ...


I only got an email confirming the account setup, nothing for submitting. Hope this helps.

Does anyone know if you get an email at invitation, even if it's trough NSW nomination?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

fishinthesea said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> What are the chances for *Early Childhood Teachers (code 2411)* with 65 points?
> EOI submitted 14th Oct. 2017.
> ...


You are non pro rata. the list currently is around 70 - 29/10 as per ISCAH.

That would be suggested. But the chances are good if you get 1250 + caps for December. Also its 79 + not 75. Just give it few tries, you will be fine. Good luck


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey !!!!! 

I just had a rude surprise when i spent some time (again) going through my Submitted EOI on skillselect page. 

After login on "EOI Homepage" it is showing Date of effect as 22/07/2017 

and on top right corner there is link to "View Points breakdown" , when i click on it, there first field in table is "Date of effect" and there it is showing it as "*15/09/2017 00:05:29"*

how come this difference and that too of 55 days !!!

this way i might not get Invitation any time soon or may be not this year. I should seriously prepare for PTEA again !!! to score additional 10 points to make my overall score to 75 !!!

Please advise which one to be considered as DOE here.


And one more thing, if I take PTE again and i score 79+ in all sections and then i go back and update my EOI, will that change my DOE ?? or will it remain the same as current ??


----------



## fishinthesea (Nov 23, 2017)

kbangia said:


> You are non pro rata. the list currently is around 70 - 29/10 as per ISCAH.
> 
> That would be suggested. But the chances are good if you get 1250 + caps for December. Also its 79 + not 75. Just give it few tries, you will be fine. Good luck


Thanks for the advise!  So did you mean that my chances are good even at 65 points? 

Also, i think I should be okay with PTE (i hope!) since I took IELTS (as a requirement for teachers assessment) and got L-9, R-8, S-8, W-7


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hey !!!!!
> 
> I just had a rude surprise when i spent some time (again) going through my Submitted EOI on skillselect page.
> 
> ...


if you score 79+, your score will be 75 and it doesn't matter what date your DOE is already


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

fishinthesea said:


> Thanks for the advise!  So did you mean that my chances are good even at 65 points?
> 
> Also, i think I should be okay with PTE (i hope!) since I took IELTS (as a requirement for teachers assessment) and got L-9, R-8, S-8, W-7



I suggest get fimiliar with the test first. Then get their pte gold mock test. Share your score so you can get a feedback. Rest your IELTS score looks good.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> No worries. Your wife will get a positive from ACS. Mention all her employments. Upload docs that you have or don't, the outcome for previous ones will come out as "not assessed due to insufficient documentation", the latest (fifth) one will be positive, and it being enough to meet the suitability criteria, she will get a positive assessment.


Hi Buddy,
One quick query. My wife was unemployed from Dec 2009 till April 2012 as she had resigned to join me at onsite(I was on a UK assignment from Dec 2009 till Jan 2012). So do I need to mention this employment gap to ACS?? If required, I can even provide her UK visa stamping copy as a proof.


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi Buddy,
> One quick query. My wife was unemployed from Dec 2009 till April 2012 as she had resigned to join me at onsite(I was on a UK assignment from Dec 2009 till Jan 2012). So do I need to mention this employment gap to ACS?? If required, I can even provide her UK visa stamping copy as a proof.


ACS assess the employment period that you provide and does not care about employment gap. There is no need to explain about the gap


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> I only got an email confirming the account setup, nothing for submitting. Hope this helps.
> 
> Does anyone know if you get an email at invitation, even if it's trough NSW nomination?


Yes you will get an email from SkillSelect in case you are invited for 189.
Also in case you get NSW pre-invite, you will get email from "[email protected]".


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have received an approval from NSW for 190 and have received invite via skillselect to apply for 190. My status in Skillselect has changed to Invited. 
I applied for NSW Nomination on 16th and received approval today 

Does this mean i will not receive invite for 189 as both as under same EOI. 

When do i need to apply for PCC ? Should i wait for CO to be assigned ?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> Yes you will get an email from SkillSelect in case you are invited for 189.
> Also in case you get NSW pre-invite, you will get email from "[email protected]".


I have already gotten the pre-invite. Just wanted to see if you received an email from both NSW and SkillSelect after nomination?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received an approval from NSW for 190 and have received invite via skillselect to apply for 190. My status in Skillselect has changed to Invited.
> I applied for NSW Nomination on 16th and received approval today
> ...


Congrats!

No, your EOI is now locked for other invitations.


----------



## fishinthesea (Nov 23, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I suggest get fimiliar with the test first. Then get their pte gold mock test. Share your score so you can get a feedback. Rest your IELTS score looks good.


Thanks for that  I will try that and hopefully be able to get 79+ for extra 10 points!

Here's to hoping that us _*Early Childhood Teachers - 2411*_ with 65pts get some good news in the next two rounds!


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Congrats!
> 
> No, your EOI is now locked for other invitations.


You mean you got invitation on 17th? because NSW sent invitation on 17th.

And you got approval for the nomination in a week? that's way too quick  I submitted my 190 on 17th too, hopefully I can also get it in a few days time


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> I have already gotten the pre-invite. Just wanted to see if you received an email from both NSW and SkillSelect after nomination?


Yes. You will get an email after actual invite for 190 and status in skillselect will change to invited.
Apply visa button will also appear on the skillselect page in that case.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> You mean you got invitation on 17th? because NSW sent invitation on 17th.
> 
> And you got approval for the nomination in a week? that's way too quick  I submitted my 190 on 17th too, hopefully I can also get it in a few days time


I got pre-invite on the 17th, but I haven't received the nomination yet, that was someone else.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> Yes. You will get an email after actual invite for 190 and status in skillselect will change to invited.
> Apply visa button will also appear on the skillselect page in that case.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thank you for your quick reply!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hey !!!!!
> 
> I just had a rude surprise when i spent some time (again) going through my Submitted EOI on skillselect page.
> 
> ...


Ignore the DOE in the pdf where it changes due to various reasons (your birth day for instance). The DOE seen on the homepage is the one that will be considered for invitations.


----------



## minimano (Oct 19, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi Buddy,
> One quick query. My wife was unemployed from Dec 2009 till April 2012 as she had resigned to join me at onsite(I was on a UK assignment from Dec 2009 till Jan 2012). So do I need to mention this employment gap to ACS?? If required, I can even provide her UK visa stamping copy as a proof.


Hi, Hope it is fine for me to reply? I applied for ACS couple of months ago and got things done. I have gap in my career as well, kind of similar situation as your wife. Its not necessary to mention gaps rather you need to mention her employment history.


----------



## minimano (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi, Please can I know how long it took for you to get invite after submitting documents after receiving the pre-invite? I received the pre invite from VIC and will submit the CV and other documents tomorrow.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hey !!!!!
> 
> I just had a rude surprise when i spent some time (again) going through my Submitted EOI on skillselect page.
> 
> ...


Any update that changes your points, will give you a new DOE.


----------



## minimano (Oct 19, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received an approval from NSW for 190 and have received invite via skillselect to apply for 190. My status in Skillselect has changed to Invited.
> I applied for NSW Nomination on 16th and received approval today
> ...


Hi, Please can I know how long it took for you to get invite after submitting documents after receiving the pre-invite? I received the pre invite from VIC and will submit the CV and other documents tomorrow.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

minimano said:


> Hi, Please can I know how long it took for you to get invite after submitting documents after receiving the pre-invite? I received the pre invite from VIC and will submit the CV and other documents tomorrow.


How long it takes from pre-invitation to get your nomination is different for everyone.

A lot of factors play part, such as what state, your occupation, what country you are from, what papers you submitted and so on.

NSW say it takes around 12 weeks, it could be longer it could go quicker...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi Buddy,
> One quick query. My wife was unemployed from Dec 2009 till April 2012 as she had resigned to join me at onsite(I was on a UK assignment from Dec 2009 till Jan 2012). So do I need to mention this employment gap to ACS?? If required, I can even provide her UK visa stamping copy as a proof.


No problems due to the gap. The gap will be apparent because you have to enter her employment episodes in the ACS online application. One employment ending ending Nov 2009 and the next one beginning May 2012 will in itself generate a gap, you do not have to create an additional entry just for the gap. Follow the same pattern later in your EOI, visa application and in form 80; but mention this as Unemployed specifically in the form 80 (Part F - Employment) with a few statements about the reason and how she supported herself financially during this period.


----------



## minimano (Oct 19, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> How long it takes from pre-invitation to get your nomination is different for everyone.
> 
> A lot of factors play part, such as what state, your occupation, what country you are from, what papers you submitted and so on.
> 
> NSW say it takes around 12 weeks, it could be longer it could go quicker...


Thanks very much. Am applying for VIC. Am from India and applying for System Analyst with 70 (65+5) points. I have quit my work a month ago because of personnel reasons. Will this or any other factor in your thought (which can help me when I submit my documents tomorrow) need attention to increase the chances of positive response as I submit by pre-invitation tomorrow?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

minimano said:


> Thanks very much. Am applying for VIC. Am from India and applying for System Analyst with 70 (65+5) points. I have quit my work a month ago because of personnel reasons. Will this or any other factor in your thought (which can help me when I submit my documents tomorrow) need attention to increase the chances of positive response as I submit by pre-invitation tomorrow?


This is what they say on VIC:s website regarding processing times for 190 nomination:

_The current processing time is approximately 12 weeks upon receipt of a completed application. Periods where applicant information is outstanding is not included in this estimation. Processing times vary between occupations, dependent upon assessment procedures. _

To receive a positive outcome, you have to submit evidence for all points you are claiming. As long as your points adds up, it doesn't matter if you are no longer employed.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> No problems due to the gap. The gap will be apparent because you have to enter her employment episodes in the ACS online application. One employment ending ending Nov 2009 and the next one beginning May 2012 will in itself generate a gap, you do not have to create an additional entry just for the gap. Follow the same pattern later in your EOI, visa application and in form 80; but mention this as Unemployed specifically in the form 80 (Part F - Employment) with a few statements about the reason and how she supported herself financially during this period.


Thank you so much  And when it comes to how she supported herself financially, can I mention she was dependent on me??


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Tony,

ISCAH's latest prediction says, the very next round can have 65 pointers getting invited in 2613* category. Is this even possible?

Thanks.


----------



## TEJA3 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi All,

Can anyone please let me know when can I expect my invite


ANZSCO: 233411

Occupation: Electronics Engineer

EOI: Submitted 8th NOV 2017 with 65 Points

Thanks,


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

​


TEJA3 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know when can I expect my invite
> 
> ...


According to Iscah after June 2018.

When will I get my 189 invitation - Iscah's 23rd November 2017 update - Iscah


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nnk_ec said:


> Thank you so much  And when it comes to how she supported herself financially, can I mention she was dependent on me??


Yes.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Yes.


Thanks again


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> You mean you got invitation on 17th? because NSW sent invitation on 17th.
> 
> And you got approval for the nomination in a week? that's way too quick  I submitted my 190 on 17th too, hopefully I can also get it in a few days time


I received pre-invite on 3rd for which I applied on 16th and received approval today 23rd.. yes it’s way to quick... mine is BA with 70+5


----------



## kgaurav37 (Nov 20, 2017)

Dear Experts,

Can someone share their expertise, when can I get my invitation?

ANZSCO CODE : 263111
Total Points in 189 : 70 ( 65 + 5 spouse)
NSW Points 190 : 75 
EOI: 20/11/2017


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

kgaurav37 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Can someone share their expertise, when can I get my invitation?
> 
> ...


According to Iscah, one month for 189. As for 190, nobody knows.

When will I get my 189 invitation - Iscah's 23rd November 2017 update - Iscah


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi All Expert,

Need your valuable suggestion.
I have submitted my EOI on 27 Aug 2017 for 189 with 60 point Occupation 261312,point increased to 65 on 29 Sept 2017(DOE). As per the current trend, I may not be able to get the invitation.If I will get the invitation after March is also fine , I mean I have no hurry for this, I can wait for 6 to 8 months.

I was not able to claimed my partner point as we have applied my partner ACS for 261112 - Systems Analysts,but ACS suggested for 262111 (Database Administrator) and we don't have any other choice left rather agree with the ACS suggestion for +ve result.So now my partner occupation is on STSOL and my is on MTSOL.

As per my understanding we can't claim partner's point for 189. but we can if we go for 190.Please correct me if I am wrong here ?


We have not submitted EOI for 190, our prefer location is for sydney or melbourne. So please suggest, what approach will be the best for me. If I will go for 190 then our point will be (65+5) 70 and from state nomination 5 (NSW) so total 75 .what are the chances for 190.

Or will it be good to try again for PTE to get 20pts. so the point for 189 will be 75.(though not sure about the 20pts from PTE, Just want to give a try )

Senior and expert please guide me . your suggestion and help means a lot to me.

Thank
Milan


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> ISCAH's latest prediction says, the very next round can have 65 pointers getting invited in 2613* category. Is this even possible?
> 
> Thanks.



Hi,
I am wondering about their prediction, looks like hide n seek game.

Only Tony can give some insight.

Regards,
Arjun

261313 / 65 Point / 25th April


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> I received pre-invite on 3rd for which I applied on 16th and received approval today 23rd.. yes it’s way to quick... mine is BA with 70+5


You give me hope , mine is 261313, Software Engineer, applied on 17th, 70+5


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ermpradhan said:


> Hi All Expert,
> 
> Need your valuable suggestion.
> I have submitted my EOI on 27 Aug 2017 for 189 with 60 point Occupation 261312,point increased to 65 on 29 Sept 2017(DOE). As per the current trend, I may not be able to get the invitation.If I will get the invitation after March is also fine , I mean I have no hurry for this, I can wait for 6 to 8 months.
> ...


Yes, it would be 65+5+5 for 190. You should study the state specific threads on this forum to understand which has better prospects for you.

PTE: you alone know if you can put in the time and effort to study/ prepare and how good are your chances to score 20- if you are confident, then why not?


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, it would be 65+5+5 for 190. You should study the state specific threads on this forum to understand which has better prospects for you.
> 
> PTE: you alone know if you can put in the time and effort to study/ prepare and how good are your chances to score 20- if you are confident, then why not?


Hi KP,

Thank you for your guidance .

Regards
Milan


----------



## minimano (Oct 19, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> This is what they say on VIC:s website regarding processing times for 190 nomination:
> 
> _The current processing time is approximately 12 weeks upon receipt of a completed application. Periods where applicant information is outstanding is not included in this estimation. Processing times vary between occupations, dependent upon assessment procedures. _
> 
> To receive a positive outcome, you have to submit evidence for all points you are claiming. As long as your points adds up, it doesn't matter if you are no longer employed.


Thanks very very much.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> ISCAH's latest prediction says, the very next round can have 65 pointers getting invited in 2613* category. Is this even possible?
> 
> Thanks.


i cant see where ISCAH said that 65 pointers can get an invite in very next round ??


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> i cant see where ISCAH said that 65 pointers can get an invite in very next round ??


http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/EstimatesNov23rd2017.png


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/EstimatesNov23rd2017.png


it says after june 2018 for 65pointers in almost all the occupations


----------



## nishchay7 (Nov 15, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> it says after june 2018 for 65pointers in almost all the occupations


For 2613* 65 pointers who applied 6 months ago it says next invitation round which is what he was talking about I guess.


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Is there anyone who submitted 190 NSW for 2613 in Nov (including 6/11 and 17/11) and got approval already ???


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Reply I got from DIBP today for asking them what are the round caps for December. Notice the words Due course. 


Thank you for your enquiry.

Invitation round numbers for December are currently being considered and information regarding this will become available on the SkillSelect website in due course.

Kind regards


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Reply I got from DIBP today for asking them what are the round caps for December. Notice the words Due course.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> ...




Oh not again! Wonder what due course means for them now..hopefully better than ‘shortly’!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Stevefranc said:


> Oh not again! Wonder what due course means for them now..hopefully better than ‘shortly’!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is just unbelievable to me that currently even the Non Pro rata occupations are having such a heavy back log. Last invite for 65 points was on 27/9/2017. Last month 1400 invites and non below 70. Hope they increase the invitation amount in December to over 1200 at least.

ICT Security Specialist
65 points
EOI Lodged on 31/10/2017.


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

y2j said:


> It is just unbelievable to me that currently even the Non Pro rata occupations are having such a heavy back log. Last invite for 65 points was on 27/9/2017. Last month 1400 invites and non below 70. Hope they increase the invitation amount in December to over 1200 at least.
> 
> ICT Security Specialist
> 65 points
> EOI Lodged on 31/10/2017.


Because eoi system it self is stupid
Whats is point of filing expression of Interest if we have all document ready and all point above 60 and 65


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

plagenor said:


> Because eoi system it self is stupid
> Whats is point of filing expression of Interest if we have all document ready and all point above 60 and 65


I think all this is because of accountants, If their quota was not increased this year non pro rata occupation wouldn't be so bad. Since they are pro rata, they take all the invites leaving nothing for non pro. Speaking of which, I dont think they are doing well either.


----------



## hiuchang (Sep 25, 2017)

In PTE Academic, there is very limited in the number of questions. Therefore, it is noteworthy practising these repeat real test question is significantly help to maximize your PTE Academic outcome.
From May 2017, the PTE question library is significantly increased. Therefore, please subscribe this channel to update recent questions. 

SPEAKING

* Read Aloud: 90 real questions
* Retell Lecture: 90 real questions with comprehensive analysis, 100% occurrence in the exam
* Repeat Sentence: 130 real questions
* Describe Image: 300 + questions, usually 70%+ occurrence during the test
* Answer Short Questions: 200+ questions, 70%+ occurrence during the test
* Retell Lecture audio file: 30+ questions, very similar to the exam quality, repeated practice is encouraged


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

hiuchang said:


> In PTE Academic, there is very limited in the number of questions. Therefore, it is noteworthy practising these repeat real test question is significantly help to maximize your PTE Academic outcome.
> From May 2017, the PTE question library is significantly increased. Therefore, please subscribe this channel to update recent questions.
> 
> SPEAKING
> ...



Hi.... I do not see the channel link??


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Can you please let me know according to your/ISCAH's new table, when I can expect invitation?
261313, 65 points, DOE 11/05/2017

I have also applied for 262112 skill assessment . if I will apply for ICT security 189 with 65 points around 10th Dec, when I can expect invitation for this occupation?


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> Can you please let me know according to your/ISCAH's new table, when I can expect invitation?
> 261313, 65 points, DOE 11/05/2017


Based on their table, it might be in Dec rounds.
But i am skeptical as well. It again depends on Dec caps and backlog of 70 pointers.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> Based on their table, it might be in Dec rounds.
> But i am skeptical as well. It again depends on Dec caps and backlog of 70 pointers.


Thanks.. Last week I lost hope almost. Atleast this week as they updated their table we can expect something. Not soon, but in coming few months


----------



## cillysid (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi friends. I have submitted my EOI for vias189 in oct 2017. I am also eligible for visa 476 as I did my masters in Uk. I would like to know if applying for the 476 visa would affect my PR application which is my primary concern. Also have the min. points for mechanical engineers increased to 70?

Overall points: 65


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi Experts,
Whether IELTS score of avg 6 in all sections is ok as proof of functional english for my spouse (as partner of primary applicant). The IELTS test was after the EOI submission.
My spouse also has an 2 year old (Sep 2015) IELTS Score of avg 6.
Kindly advise.
Thank you.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

I want to give my medical exam before my residency invite come, can anyone please give me the link. It is really important. Cant seem to find anything online


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I want to give my medical exam before my residency invite come, can anyone please give me the link. It is really important. Cant seem to find anything online




You must be onshore so go to this link bro,

http://www.bupamvs.com.au/appointments

You can book the appointment near by your home. It's so flexible. But don't forget you need to have HAP ID no. to book the appointments and if you haven't created that no. Yet, go to health declaration section in Immiaccount. You will get your HAP ID no. from there.


All the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

kbangia said:


> I want to give my medical exam before my residency invite come, can anyone please give me the link. It is really important. Cant seem to find anything online



Here's a link that explains how you go about doing your medicals before visa invite:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/1340282-medical-before-applying-visa.html

You do *NOT* need to be onshore.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> You must be onshore so go to this link bro,
> 
> Appointments
> 
> ...



Thank you Ram


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Here's a link that explains how you go about doing your medicals before visa invite:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/1340282-medical-before-applying-visa.html
> 
> You do *NOT* need to be onshore.


Thank you Sillygos


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

NeonBlr said:


> Hi Experts,
> Whether IELTS score of avg 6 in all sections is ok as proof of functional english for my spouse (as partner of primary applicant). The IELTS test was after the EOI submission.
> My spouse also has an 2 year old (Sep 2015) IELTS Score of avg 6.
> Kindly advise.
> Thank you.


You should mention the TRF from the test taken after EOI submission. The 2 year old score will not be accepted.


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> NeonBlr said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts,
> ...



IELTS results L 6.5, R 6, W 6, S 5.5. Avg 6.
Test Date 11-Nov-2017
EOI Date 22-Oct-2017

Please advise, if the above IELTS score and date is ok as proof of functional english.
Thank you.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

NeonBlr said:


> IELTS results L 6.5, R 6, W 6, S 5.5. Avg 6.
> Test Date 11-Nov-2017
> EOI Date 22-Oct-2017
> 
> ...


A quick google give you this:

_An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing._


https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey just curious I am leaving for overseas and have 1 month left in my current visa which is 485. Do you think there would be a problem in entering Australia? Someone just told me that might be a problem.


----------



## bharathesec (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi Everyone!
Any structural/Civil engineers here??

I've filed my EOI (15th Nov) with 60 points-189 & 65 points-190/NSW.
I'm a structural engineer (233214) with 3.5 years exp.

When can I expect my invitation?
Experts please answer...


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

bharathesec said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Any structural/Civil engineers here??
> 
> I've filed my EOI (15th Nov) with 60 points-189 & 65 points-190/NSW.
> ...


Well, my Anzco is 312212, Civil Engineering Technician with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for NSW.

I lodged my EOI on November 8th and got NSW invite on November 17th. No invite for 189 as of now.


----------



## bharathesec (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi! Thanks for your reply.

It is really surprising that even 70 pointers are not receiving EOI under 189.

There is no updates for November in their web.

Any reason??


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

bharathesec said:


> Hi! Thanks for your reply.
> 
> It is really surprising that even 70 pointers are not receiving EOI under 189.
> 
> ...


The reason for this is that DIBP has lower their quota for each round drastically. It's now around 700 per round.

You can check this chart from Iscah to see timelines for 189 invites:

When will I get my 189 invitation - Iscah's 23rd November 2017 update - Iscah

Why DIBP is not updating their website is anyones guess...


----------



## Philipchua (May 22, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> seems that 263111 is moving really slow




Awww so sad still waiting lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

minimano said:


> Hi, Hope it is fine for me to reply? I applied for ACS couple of months ago and got things done. I have gap in my career as well, kind of similar situation as your wife. Its not necessary to mention gaps rather you need to mention her employment history.


Thanks a lot buddy  Very helpful.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> ACS assess the employment period that you provide and does not care about employment gap. There is no need to explain about the gap


 Thanks


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> No problems due to the gap. The gap will be apparent because you have to enter her employment episodes in the ACS online application. One employment ending ending Nov 2009 and the next one beginning May 2012 will in itself generate a gap, you do not have to create an additional entry just for the gap. Follow the same pattern later in your EOI, visa application and in form 80; but mention this as Unemployed specifically in the form 80 (Part F - Employment) with a few statements about the reason and how she supported herself financially during this period.


Another query, might sound silly, but wanted to get clarified. I had submitted by EOI on 1st May 2017 with 65 points for 261313. Once my wife's ACS assessment comes out +ve(she is also giving her PTE along side), can I update the same EOI to include my partner points, which will take my points to 70??


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Another query, might sound silly, but wanted to get clarified. I had submitted by EOI on 1st May 2017 with 65 points for 261313. Once my wife's ACS assessment comes out +ve(she is also giving her PTE along side), can I update the same EOI to include my partner points, which will take my points to 70??


If she qualify for partner points your EOI will go up by 5 points, remember that when you update your EOI and that change result in a point change, you DOE will also change.


----------



## minimano (Oct 19, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Thanks a lot buddy  Very helpful.


Not a problem. Feel free to raise any queries you have. Will respond if I have knowledge. I have just responded for my pre-invitation and waiting for the next stage. Just one step ahead of you


----------



## minimano (Oct 19, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> If she qualify for partner points your EOI will go up by 5 points, remember that when you update your EOI and that change result in a point change, you DOE will also change.


Can I please know why you went for Vetass? My husband is a mechanical engineer and did RPL for ACS. So there was no mention of his degree in ACS skillset. We were confused whether to go to Vetass to get his degree assessed. But finally decided (after going through several forums) that this is not necessary.


----------



## fadi hassan (Nov 16, 2017)

Dear all

I have two general inquiries and hope to get some light on this darkness 

1- is there any hope for those with 60 points, non pro rata (civil engineer) who lodge their EOI in this month under visa 189 to be invited this year? since ISCAH prediction that non pro rata with 60 points will not get invited at all this year

2- How many of civil engineers are currently in the pool and successfuly have lodged their EOI till this date? and how we can at least roughly estimate that? or which sources can provide such info?


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

minimano said:


> Not a problem. Feel free to raise any queries you have. Will respond if I have knowledge. I have just responded for my pre-invitation and waiting for the next stage. Just one step ahead of you


Thanks a lot & all the very best


----------



## MegaRiya (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi... I have got my ACS - oct 2016. But 5 attempts of IELTS wasted my time. So did my PTE with 65 scores. Submitted my EOI on 03-Oct-2017 for software engineer occupation- both 189 and 190-NSW with 65 and 65+5 points respectively. Any guesses on when I might get invited ? 
May be it's a silly question but I wanted to get clarified.. when I have checked the Australian immigration website on current and previous invitations, I can see the code starts with 2613 for software and applications programmers... the full code must be 261312 ..so I'm sure it's not for software engineer occupation....
My question is, why there isn't any software engineer occupation-261313 listed in all previous invitations for both 189 or 190 ? I think I checked from Jan 2017 till last invitation .... 

I checked in the below link.. please someone clarify me ... also let me know how some people got invited for software engineer occupation with same score ?

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-october-invitation-rounds.aspx


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

fadi hassan said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have two general inquiries and hope to get some light on this darkness
> 
> ...




ISCAH's predictions is based on 1000 invitations per round for coming rounds. Any changes in invitations caps in future will change that prediction table. Just suppose, if it becomes 1250 per round for rest of the rounds, I think some of the 60 pointers of early DOE will be invited in June. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> ISCAH's predictions is based on 1000 invitations per round for coming rounds. Any changes in invitations caps in future will change that prediction table. Just suppose, if it becomes 1250 per round for rest of the rounds, I think some of the 60 pointers of early DOE will be invited in June.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dibp wont increase for 1250 each round only 1 or 2 round
Than again 700 round starts


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

plagenor said:


> Dibp wont increase for 1250 each round only 1 or 2 round
> Than again 700 round starts




Don't be so much pessimistic mate. Wait till next Wednesday and you will get your answers!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Don't be so much pessimistic mate. Wait till next Wednesday and you will get your answers!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its my calculations counting yearly ceiling for all courses


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Can anyone login their PTE profile(dashboard)

It gives me "Add PTE Academic to My Testing Profile" And then asks me for more information.

is it just me or anybody else is facing this.

Please reply


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

plagenor said:


> Ramramram222 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be so much pessimistic mate. Wait till next Wednesday and you will get your answers!!!
> ...


By this pattern..........I don't think they can invite 2178 mechanical engineers as ceiling shows...........so they have to increase the numbers.......your calculation may go well along with other codes.......but not with 2335


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

fadi hassan said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have two general inquiries and hope to get some light on this darkness
> 
> ...


My advice is : submit a separate EOI for all the states except vic ... I got nsw state nomination last week with 60 points ... good luck 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

minimano said:


> Can I please know why you went for Vetass? My husband is a mechanical engineer and did RPL for ACS. So there was no mention of his degree in ACS skillset. We were confused whether to go to Vetass to get his degree assessed. But finally decided (after going through several forums) that this is not necessary.


I had to go with Vetassess, since my Anzco code is assessed by them. Even though I have a Master in Engineering, my occupation is assessed by Vetassess.


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Dear Experts,
My spouse's ACS report came positive; However, removed 2 years, so now relevant work experience as per ACS report is just 10 months. Remaining parameters required for claiming 5 points match, i.e, education, ielts score, etc. I have only doubt on this 10 months experience part.
Kindly advise.


----------



## fadi hassan (Nov 16, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> My advice is : submit a separate EOI for all the states except vic ... I got nsw state nomination last week with 60 points ... good luck
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


can you please tell me why not to VIC?
and for NSW what the most they need to let them pick even with 60 points?



Thanks alot


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

NeonBlr said:


> Dear Experts,
> My spouse's ACS report came positive; However, removed 2 years, so now relevant work experience as per ACS report is just 10 months. Remaining parameters required for claiming 5 points match, i.e, education, ielts score, etc. I have only doubt on this 10 months experience part.
> Kindly advise.


You just need positive assessment and zero months experience for claiming partner points.
You can claim partner points for sure.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> NeonBlr said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Experts,
> ...




Thank you very much.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

fadi hassan said:


> can you please tell me why not to VIC?
> and for NSW what the most they need to let them pick even with 60 points?
> 
> 
> ...


Vic is closed too many applicants until Jan 2018 I guess 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## minimano (Oct 19, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> I had to go with Vetassess, since my Anzco code is assessed by them. Even though I have a Master in Engineering, my occupation is assessed by Vetassess.


ok. Thanks


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Is there a visa lodge 2017 group?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gee91 said:


> Is there a visa lodge 2017 group?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...09-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-2129.html*


----------



## sharmaiitd (Aug 12, 2015)

Jana143 said:


> I can see an update in immitracker for registered nurse. Is it actually happening?


Hello Jane, As per your signature:

ACS: 23/03/2017 
EOI (189): Submitted 13/8/2017
EOI (190): Submitted 06/9/2017

So have you submitted two EOI separately or You have updated the Same old EOI(189). Also is my date of effect will change if i will update my old EOI (By including 190 subclass). Please guide me in this regard. Thank you


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...09-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-2129.html*


Sorry. 190 visa?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Guys,

My DOE is 28-04-2017 for 261312 with 65 points and today I received NSW invite. But I am not in a hurry. Please advise me if I should go for NSW or should I wait for 189?


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My DOE is 28-04-2017 for 261312 with 65 points and today I received NSW invite. But I am not in a hurry. Please advise me if I should go for NSW or should I wait for 189?


Dear Animesh, what is your points break-up?

Also, once 65 pointers will start receiving the invitation, you may also receive in the 2nd round of 65 pointers as the last doe is 18th April for 65 pointers in 2613.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi,

Age - 30
PTE - 10
Education - 15
Experience - 10

189 - 65 points
NSW - 70 points

I also think if 65 pointers start getting invitation then may be in the 2nd round I will get the invite. 



austaspirant said:


> Dear Animesh, what is your points break-up?
> 
> Also, once 65 pointers will start receiving the invitation, you may also receive in the 2nd round of 65 pointers as the last doe is 18th April for 65 pointers in 2613.


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My DOE is 28-04-2017 for 261312 with 65 points and today I received NSW invite. But I am not in a hurry. Please advise me if I should go for NSW or should I wait for 189?


It again depends on the caps announced and 70 pointers backlog.
You can wait but you also need to weigh it against the odds as well.


----------



## fishinthesea (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi everyone!

Just a few questions:
i still don't have my invite (pre-primary teacher 2411 - 65pts) and my visa is expiring soon. i don't mind going off shore to wait for it at home, but do I have to re-lodge it once I go off shore?

Also, say my visa expires 21st Dec and I booked my flight 25th (didn't expect to be waiting for invite still), would it be okay to apply for bridging visa D? just so i can remain here lawfully as I wait for my booked flight 

Thanks in advance and hope someone can help


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

Real question is how would u do medical off shore


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My DOE is 28-04-2017 for 261312 with 65 points and today I received NSW invite. But I am not in a hurry. Please advise me if I should go for NSW or should I wait for 189?


Hi,

A bird in the hand is worth two in bush.Just go for NSW.

It was similar situation for 60 pointers in Dec 2015.

189 invites stopped for 60 pointers since then.I personally know a guy who did not accept NSW Invite and regrets for life now.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2017 &gt;&gt;*

How long does medical checkups for PR application is valid for?? Does anyone have any idea about it??

I did additional medical checkup for PR in March 2017, while lodging 485 TR visa, in a hope that I will get PR invitation within this year. Now I am 99.99% sure I won't get invitation on 60 points RN before march.

So does anyone know how long is that medical valid for??

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> How long does medical checkups for PR application is valid for?? Does anyone have any idea about it??
> 
> I did additional medical checkup for PR in March 2017, while lodging 485 TR visa, in a hope that I will get PR invitation within this year. Now I am 99.99% sure I won't get invitation on 60 points RN before march.
> 
> ...


1yr if all the health reports were fine...but its on CO's discretion to ask for it again if he sees any problem.

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> My DOE is 28-04-2017 for 261312 with 65 points and today I received NSW invite. But I am not in a hurry. Please advise me if I should go for NSW or should I wait for 189?




You should get 189 in next round on dec 6 mostly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

HamSa00 said:


> 1yr if all the health reports were fine...but its on CO's discretion to ask for it again if he sees any problem.
> 
> Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


For a RN how long is the VISA grant taking ? I have not seen much entries regarding VISA grant for nurses in this forum.

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> For a RN how long is the VISA grant taking ? I have not seen much entries regarding VISA grant for nurses in this forum.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk




My friend was granted within a couple of months. She submitted eoi on 14th June on 60 points, invited on 21st June and visa grant around end of August. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2017 &gt;&gt;*



HamSa00 said:


> 1yr if all the health reports were fine...but its on CO's discretion to ask for it again if he sees any problem.
> 
> Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk




Do we need to create new HAP ID from immiacount after 1 year or old HAP ID can be used to do new medical checkups?? 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dips_201 (Sep 23, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My DOE is 28-04-2017 for 261312 with 65 points and today I received NSW invite. But I am not in a hurry. Please advise me if I should go for NSW or should I wait for 189?


I think you should go ahead with the offer. Need some help from you on below
1) Did you filed a separate EOI for NSW or they picked it from your skillselect?
2) How to file the state nomination other than skill select.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> My friend was granted within a couple of months. She submitted eoi on 14th June on 60 points, invited on 21st June and visa grant around end of August.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Invitations got for 60 points with in a week...wow..I am with 70 points submitted on Nov 7 th...still not received

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> Invitations got for 60 points with in a week...wow..I am with 70 points submitted on Nov 7 th...still not received
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk




That was something before July 2017 mate. People of non pros, on 60 points, were invited in their 1st or 2nd round and now 60 points invitation is like a day dream. You will be invited in coming round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey I have 1 month left on my 485 visa. Going to Thailand for a couple of days and coming back and apply for my residency. Would i be alright to enter Australia. 1 month before my visa expires. There is no information available online. Can anyone please reply with experience. I am leaving in the morning.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi,

A separate EOI was filled for 190. Actually it's done by my immigration agent.



dips_201 said:


> I think you should go ahead with the offer. Need some help from you on below
> 1) Did you filed a separate EOI for NSW or they picked it from your skillselect?
> 2) How to file the state nomination other than skill select.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi,

Actually my situation is something different. Currently I am in Amsterdam on office assignment. I will be here for next 1 year at least for 6 months from now for sure.
So I am not in a hurry.

MY DOE is 28-04-2017 for 65 and people till 18-04-2017 have been invited. So I guess I will get the 189 in next few months, hope so.

So what do you think?




uday63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> A bird in the hand is worth two in bush.Just go for NSW.
> 
> ...


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

If I will get invite in next few month for 189 then I can wait. I know there is no guarantee but I am not sure what to do, also I am not in a hurry.



sharadnv said:


> It again depends on the caps announced and 70 pointers backlog.
> You can wait but you also need to weigh it against the odds as well.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Submitted my eoi today (233211 - 70 points). Fingers crossed 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Hey just curious I am leaving for overseas and have 1 month left in my current visa which is 485. Do you think there would be a problem in entering Australia? Someone just told me that might be a problem.


Be careful! Check your vevo regarding "last date to arrive in Australia" - I know people that have faced problems with that before.


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Got my approval from 190 NSW today, submitted on 18/Nov. Website says it will take approximately 12 weeks but I just got it in 5 working days.
For those who are wondering if you should go for 190 or wait for 189, I think just go ahead with 190, you may get approval even before the next invitation round for 189 (which is my case).
Once you are approved for 190, the visa processing time with DIBP is shorten because 190 has higher priority than 189.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> Got my approval from 190 NSW today, submitted on 18/Nov. Website says it will take approximately 12 weeks but I just got it in 5 working days.
> For those who are wondering if you should go for 190 or wait for 189, I think just go ahead with 190, you may get approval even before the next invitation round for 189 (which is my case).
> Once you are approved for 190, the visa processing time with DIBP is shorten because 190 has higher priority than 189.


Bro, could you please share your points and what documents you uploaded ...I submitted nsw application on 19 Nov ... one more question... did you submit a reference letter from your employer ? I honestly didn't just submitted the latest payslip, the contract and the work visa ... as well as the assessment letter from the assessing authority... 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> Bro, could you please share your points and what documents you uploaded ...I submitted nsw application on 19 Nov ... one more question... did you submit a reference letter from your employer ? I honestly didn't just submitted the latest payslip, the contract and the work visa ... as well as the assessment letter from the assessing authority...
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


My details are in my signature. I submitted all documents in Mandatory section. In Optional section, I submitted all certified true copies reference letters that I used previously for Skill Assessment.
I also submitted the current contract from Nov-2016 to Present in Australia but I am not claiming point for my 1 year Australia experience. My point is calculated until Sep 2016 so my Australia experience is not present in my Skill Assessment.


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Friends, when will we know the exact invitation numbers of Dec rounds 6th and 20th?

Do they announce before 6th?


----------



## Ruchi_grover77 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi,

Was hoping for an update on the below:

I have submitted my EOI on 23rd October 17 with 70 points for 190 Visa type . Please let me know know when can I expect the invitation?

ANZSCO Code - 261111

Ruchi


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi,

The way the DIPB invites are going currently, does any one guesstimate till what DOE can be covered within this year 2017-18 for category 263111 for 65 pointers?

Also, does anyone has the December thread link, pls share it.


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hello,

My Agent has submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 in a single EOI....should i ask him to lodge a different EOI for 190 selecting NSW and Victoria as state?
Can I get State invite even with a single EOI of 189 and 190?


261313 - Software Engineer
Age: 30 pts
Degree: 15 pts
Exp: 0 pts
PTE: 84/86/90/80 ( 20 points)
EOI Lodged: 24/Nov/2017, 189:65, 190:65+5


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

dipanshub said:


> Hi,
> 
> The way the DIPB invites are going currently, does any one guesstimate till what DOE can be covered within this year 2017-18 for category 263111 for 65 pointers?
> 
> Also, does anyone has the December thread link, pls share it.


This chart can give you an idea:

When will I get my 189 invitation - Iscah's 23rd November 2017 update - Iscah


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

dipanshub said:


> Hi,
> 
> The way the DIPB invites are going currently, does any one guesstimate till what DOE can be covered within this year 2017-18 for category 263111 for 65 pointers?
> 
> Also, does anyone has the December thread link, pls share it.


Subscribe to December thread link: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...4562-189-eoi-invitations-december-2017-a.html


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

rahuljain285 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Agent has submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 in a single EOI....should i ask him to lodge a different EOI for 190 selecting NSW and Victoria as state?
> Can I get State invite even with a single EOI of 189 and 190?
> ...




In single EOI you can apply for one state only, may be Agent have applied for NSW. You can ask him to create one more EOI for VIc state also.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> In single EOI you can apply for one state only, may be Agent have applied for NSW. You can ask him to create one more EOI for VIc state also.
> 
> 
> Thanks Vijay
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, you can chose one state or all states on the same EOI.


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

Sillygos said:


> No, you can chose one state or all states on the same EOI.




States would not prefer you if you select any option , they would only select those who have selected that particular state as preferred state. that is the reason I told to create a new EOI.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> States would not prefer you if you select any option , they would only select those who have selected that particular state as preferred state. that is the reason I told to create a new EOI.
> 
> 
> Thanks Vijay
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, that's what I said in a previous post as well.


----------



## minimano (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi,

In the Victoria skilled nomination application, when we fill the total experience, should we mention all our experience or only the ones assessed by ACS? Please can someone help me on this? Thanks


----------



## minimano (Oct 19, 2017)

I need more help please. When we fill the state nomination application for Victoria, there is no place to mention the 5 points claimed for spouse. So do we mention the same by uploading documents like spouse ACS assessment and age proof?


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

guys ,Does any one have an idea why the invitation rounds is being delayed on DIBP website ? ..I mean now we are 11/28 but it is till showing invitation round from 10/18


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

mike129 said:


> guys ,Does any one have an idea why the invitation rounds is being delayed on DIBP website ? ..I mean now we are 11/28 but it is till showing invitation round from 10/18


It seems they might have messed up again!! we shall just have to wait n watch!


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Ku_ said:


> It seems they might have messed up again!! we shall just have to wait n watch!


Poor australia they need more skilled IT employees and it seems they dont give invitation even too Software engineers pity on DIBP IT team :fencing::fencing::fencing::fencing:


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Ku_ said:


> It seems they might have messed up again!! we shall just have to wait n watch!


messed up how ? I don't understand ?


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

Hey Gybrin

Are u referring to the pre-invite for 190 itself or the actual invitation from the state ?

Regards




gvbrin said:


> States would not prefer you if you select any option , they would only select those who have selected that particular state as preferred state. that is the reason I told to create a new EOI.
> 
> 
> Thanks Vijay
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

Hope they are not preparing for less number of invites for December alike November. ..


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Usually they update on Wednesday so we might expect some information tomorrow.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

mike129 said:


> messed up how ? I don't understand ?


I think you are not aware of this month changes, that's why you do not understand him. DIBP is not acting normal these days, they published Oct results with 3 weeks delay, delayed the invitation rounds of Nov and reduced the cap. 

Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## chirag0105 (Jul 11, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for November 2017 &gt;&gt;*



aminn_524 said:


> I think you are not aware of this month changes, that's why you do not understand him. DIBP is not acting normal these days, they published Oct results with 3 weeks delay, delayed the invitation rounds of Nov and reduced the cap.
> 
> Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk




I have been silently following this thread, what I don’t understand is whether the November results have been published or not. The website says that they are still pending - I’m sorry I might be repeating this question again, appreciate feedback from anyone who has been closely following the trends.

Chirag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

catchpaul said:


> Hey Gybrin
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pre invite only , states would only preinvite those who have selected particular state as preferred state. If you select any they may not prefer you.


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

This info is incorrect
I have received the pre-invite for NSW by selecting 190 with any state on my EOI (and I have 189 on the same EOI as well). Further, my DOE is 14-Oct and I received the pre-invite from NSW on 20-Oct. 

Regards





gvbrin said:


> Pre invite only , states would only preinvite those who have selected particular state as preferred state. If you select any they may not prefer you.


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

catchpaul said:


> This info is incorrect
> 
> I have received the pre-invite for NSW by selecting 190 with any state on my EOI (and I have 189 on the same EOI as well). Further, my DOE is 14-Oct and I received the pre-invite from NSW on 20-Oct.
> 
> ...




Ohh ok congrats, I was not aware of it thanks for correcting me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yuwee92 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi, i recently took pte and got my desired results. I have now 70 points in total for the points system. My nominated occupation is chemical engineering. I have updated my previous eoi which i submitted in september just yesterday. When will i receive an invitation in your opinions ? 

Regards


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

yuwee92 said:


> Hi, i recently took pte and got my desired results. I have now 70 points in total for the points system. My nominated occupation is chemical engineering. I have updated my previous eoi which i submitted in september just yesterday. When will i receive an invitation in your opinions ?
> 
> Regards


Hopefully in next round.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

yuwee92 said:


> Hi, i recently took pte and got my desired results. I have now 70 points in total for the points system. My nominated occupation is chemical engineering. I have updated my previous eoi which i submitted in september just yesterday. When will i receive an invitation in your opinions ?
> 
> Regards


Should be by Dec 2nd round. Depends on number of invites on 1st round. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

chirag0105 said:


> I have been silently following this thread, what I don’t understand is whether the November results have been published or not. The website says that they are still pending - I’m sorry I might be repeating this question again, appreciate feedback from anyone who has been closely following the trends.
> 
> Chirag
> 
> ...




November results haven't been published yet mate. DIBP usually publishes the results a week after of invitations round, so tomorrow or day after tomorrow can be the day we will get invitations quota for December as well as results of November. However, anything can happen like last month if system gets cracked down again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jitendar.singh (Oct 31, 2017)

Hello Friends,


I submit EOI for 190 visa in NSW region with total 70 points in 2613(Software Engineer) on 28th November.

Now i also want to file EOI for 190 visa in Victoria.So i need suggestion it is recomendable to apply EOI of 2 regions. 


If yes, Can I submit two different EOIs for two different state for 190 visa with same ID or i need to create different ID.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

jitendar.singh said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> I submit EOI for 190 visa in NSW region with total 70 points in 2613(Software Engineer) on 28th November.
> ...


I would advice you to create two different EOI:s, since states sometimes prefer the ones who requested their specific state instead of any.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Sillygos said:


> I would advice you to create two different EOI:s, since states sometimes prefer the ones who requested their specific state instead of any.




Yes separate EOI’s are recommended.
You can submit as many genuine EOI’s as u want.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

I just submitted an EOI for 26111 and selected both Subclass 189 (70 points) and Subclass 190 (75 points Any state or province). Obviously my preference is Subclass 189. If I get an invite from Subclass 190 earlier, can I still get an invite for Subclass 189?


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi, I just submitted visa application after getting invitation through SkillSelect (190 NSW). I made payment as well, the application status is "submitted" and the payment status is "paid".

However, when I click "attach documents", it says "This applicant is not required to provide any evidence at this stage based on the information provided within the application. However, the department may request further information from this applicant at a later date."

Also, I do not receive any email about bridging visa? do you guys know when do we receive bridging visa? Do we receive bridging visa after payment or after submitting all documents? 

Thanks


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> I just submitted an EOI for 26111 and selected both Subclass 189 (70 points) and Subclass 190 (75 points Any state or province). Obviously my preference is Subclass 189. If I get an invite from Subclass 190 earlier, can I still get an invite for Subclass 189?


It depends, in my case, I receive 190 on 17th/Nov, according to the trend at that time, I won't be able to receive 189 invitation on 22nd/Nov and even 6th/Dec so I decided to accept 190 on the same day.

It turns out that I got 190 approval on 27th. If I did not accept 190, I might only be able to get 189 invitation around 20th/Dec (best case) or even Jan/2018 who knows.

Now I am glad I accepted 190 invitation, you need to evaluate your situation to see which is the better option , and did I mention, with 190 you have higher priority than 189 for your visa application?


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

Can any one please let me know what is the time frame for 189 visa if 60 points in 261312


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

I have 60 Points , and I have lodged my EOI on 1st Aug 2017 for 261312 ANZSCO , please let me know how many months required still to get invitation already i have waited 4 months. please guide me.


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> Jayman1 said:
> 
> 
> > I just submitted an EOI for 26111 and selected both Subclass 189 (70 points) and Subclass 190 (75 points Any state or province). Obviously my preference is Subclass 189. If I get an invite from Subclass 190 earlier, can I still get an invite for Subclass 189?
> ...


Thanks for the advice. How many points did you have for 190? And which state did you submit EOI for?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

mohanraopk said:


> Can any one please let me know what is the time frame for 189 visa if 60 points in 261312


As it looks right now you won't get an invite before June 2018...


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

mohanraopk said:


> I have 60 Points , and I have lodged my EOI on 1st Aug 2017 for 261312 ANZSCO , please let me know how many months required still to get invitation already i have waited 4 months. please guide me.


As it looks right now you won't get an invite before June 2018...


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> As it looks right now you won't get an invite before June 2018...


For 60 points in 2613* anzsco, i think there is hardly any chance anytime considering the already growing 65 pointers backlog.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> As it looks right now you won't get an invite before June 2018...




Do you mean there is no chance in this 2017/18 financial year mate?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Do you mean there is no chance in this 2017/18 financial year mate??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the current trend, you won't get an invite this FY.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> With the current trend, you won't get an invite this FY.




There is no guarantee that this current trend will be last forever. Since July I have seen heaps of fluctuations on ISCAH predictions. Current trend will be broken once the invitations quotas get increased for December month. Let's see how will the destiny plays tomorrow ( December quota announcement day).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> There is no guarantee that this current trend will be last forever. Since July I have seen heaps of fluctuations on ISCAH predictions. Current trend will be broken once the invitations quotas get increased for December month. Let's see how will the destiny plays tomorrow ( December quota announcement day).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why I said CURRENT trend, obviously it can change.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

sharadnv said:


> For 60 points in 2613* anzsco, i think there is hardly any chance anytime considering the already growing 65 pointers backlog.


Yep I believe that too...so i have started the preparation for PTE again..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Quota is gonna be announced tomorrow? Are you sure?



Ramramram222 said:


> There is no guarantee that this current trend will be last forever. Since July I have seen heaps of fluctuations on ISCAH predictions. Current trend will be broken once the invitations quotas get increased for December month. Let's see how will the destiny plays tomorrow ( December quota announcement day).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

jebinson said:


> Quota is gonna be announced tomorrow? Are you sure?


If they keep it 700 or 1250 then no point but if they increase it to 2000 per round then we can think something good is on its way 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

jebinson said:


> Quota is gonna be announced tomorrow? Are you sure?




I have a doubt that next round will be delayed by 1 week but if it's not gonna happen, then they have to announce the quotas tomorrow. I have been following the DIBP's trend since long time and Thursday or Friday is the day they announce the new quota for new month. So it has to be tomorrow if the round gonna happen on 6th December.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> I have a doubt that next round will be delayed by 1 week but if it's not gonna happen, then they have to announce the quotas tomorrow. I have been following the DIBP's trend since long time and Thursday or Friday is the day they announce the new quota for new month. So it has to be tomorrow if the round gonna happen on 6th December.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you share the link where they announce...will check that and follow

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Can you share the link where they announce...will check that and follow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



SkillSelect


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Sillygos said:


> SkillSelect


 this i already have...i thought some other link 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Subhash Bohra said:


> If they keep it 700 or 1250 then no point but if they increase it to 2000 per round then we can think something good is on its way
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


There is no difference between 1250 and 2000 for Pro-rata occupations, any cap more than 1000 would help pro-rata occupations to use up their full quota in each round, for example, assuming the cap is 1250, we will see 310 invitations for 2613.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

How many invitation quotas should be there for a 70 points non pro rata person to be called . EOI applied on 7 th November,2017.

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Has anyone recently contacted DIBP regarding December round?? Does anyone have any updates regarding coming rounds?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gordon lam (Sep 18, 2017)

I got the 190 invitation from NSW today. Thank you Tony for your advice and good luck everyone.

ANZSCO Code: Welder (First Class)
189 EOI Lodged 60 points : 31-08-2017
190 EOI Lodged NSW 65 points : 17-11-2017
489 EOI Lodged (Family): 17-11-2017


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

I have a small issue at hand. My friend who is a nurse had wrongly updated the eoi on 8 Nov as 70 points without realsing that AANMAC did not evaluate his another profession. But he again applied for a reassessment and received the reissued LOD and got his profession reference successfully accessed. But now he is confused or perhaps more worried as DIBP can ask him why he updated his eoi as 70 points when his profession reference was not evaluated. And if he changes his date now by first putting 65 points and then again back to 70 points his queue date will change and again left behind especially when he is expecting an invitation perhaps this round. Any suggestion what he should be doing.

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

*9 EOI Invitations for November 2017 >>*

my advice is he shd lodje 65 points to buy time,.that means he will wait a little,after the result of assessment is out,then he can update to 70 point. Or better still,he can suspend his eoi. Invitation is based on info provided,if dir is any irregularities he is at risk of 10 year ban. Better to be late than never .hope that helped


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> I have a small issue at hand. My friend who is a nurse had wrongly updated the eoi on 8 Nov as 70 points without realsing that AANMAC did not evaluate his another profession. But he again applied for a reassessment and received the reissued LOD and got his profession reference successfully accessed. But now he is confused or perhaps more worried as DIBP can ask him why he updated his eoi as 70 points when his profession reference was not evaluated. And if he changes his date now by first putting 65 points and then again back to 70 points his queue date will change and again left behind especially when he is expecting an invitation perhaps this round. Any suggestion what he should be doing.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk




If issue date of LOD has been changed, then you should have updated your EOI mate. Any false information on EOi will lead to visa application rejection in future. LOD date is the key date for Nurses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Can we do medical before getting invited?

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

abin said:


> Can we do medical before getting invited?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


Yes you can: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html*


----------



## AA1988 (Aug 8, 2017)

*Eoi 189 & eoi 190*

Dears,

Please note that i have lodged for EOI for visa 189:

Point total : 65
ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist"
Date Lodged: August 03, 2017

Also lodged for EOI for 190 (Victoria):

Point total : 70
ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist"
Date Lodged: October 04, 2017

Does anyone have any idea when i can expect to receive an EOI for either Visa 189 or Visa 190.

Please advise & Reply.

Thanks


----------



## dheerajsingla (Aug 9, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if I have to show my wife's functional english, can I show certificate from her university mentioning that all the subject were in english? I mean are the DIBP guys accepting the certificate ? Has anyone got successfull with this?


----------



## mk201214 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi, I have submitted eoi on 2 dec for 189 category developer programmer with 70 points...any idea when shall I probably receive the invi?

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

mk201214 said:


> Hi, I have submitted eoi on 2 dec for 189 category developer programmer with 70 points...any idea when shall I probably receive the invi?
> 
> Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


If the trend predicted by Iscah prevails, you should get an invite in 1 month time.
More details you can refer this, 

http://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invitation-iscahs-23rd-november-2017-update/

Note that these predictions are based on certain ASSUMPTIONS.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> If issue date of LOD has been changed, then you should have updated your EOI mate. Any false information on EOi will lead to visa application rejection in future. LOD date is the key date for Nurses.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you mean to say that the EOI needs to be updated even if he has 70 points now which he had claimed before wrongly ?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> So you mean to say that the EOI needs to be updated even if he has 70 points now which he had claimed before wrongly ?




Doesn't matter how many points you have now. Any information regarding your claimed points have to be updated. If your issue date of LOD has been changed, you need to update your EOi. You can't provide backdated documents mate. If you want, go ahead. But 100% is chance of VISA rejection.
Chhers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Doesn't matter how many points you have now. Any information regarding your claimed points have to be updated. If your issue date of LOD has been changed, you need to update your EOi. You can't provide backdated documents mate. If you want, go ahead. But 100% is chance of VISA rejection.
> Chhers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate...EOI will be updated....better late than never....


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abin said:


> Thanks mate...EOI will be updated....better late than never....




Your Date of Effect for EOi won't be changed by updating dates. Only increase or decrease in points will change your DOE. So don't worry change the date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinthesea (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello everyone!

Got my 190 invitation last Friday. EOI submitted 16.11.17 for Pre-primary teacher 2411  Just wondering, skill select does not show that i have any invites but I got the invite from my email. Do you think it could just be a delay in the system?

I'm hearing a lot of 190 invites recently so I am hoping for the best for everyone waiting on 190!


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

fishinthesea said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Got my 190 invitation last Friday. EOI submitted 16.11.17 for Pre-primary teacher 2411  Just wondering, skill select does not show that i have any invites but I got the invite from my email. Do you think it could just be a delay in the system?
> 
> I'm hearing a lot of 190 invites recently so I am hoping for the best for everyone waiting on 190!


You first receive a pre-invite from NSW (or any other state). After that they process your application and if your evidence support your claimed points, they will nominate you and after that you receive your invitation in SkillSelect.


----------



## fishinthesea (Nov 23, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> You first receive a pre-invite from NSW (or any other state). After that they process your application and if your evidence support your claimed points, they will nominate you and after that you receive your invitation in SkillSelect.


ooh i see  thanks for clarifying that for me! what do you think is the timeline to get from pre-invite to finally getting the actual invite on skill select? also, does lodging the pre-invite documents qualify me to have a bridging visa already or not yet? 

also, if i submit documents now and a 189 invite suddenly comes through, am i able to discard the 190? 

thanks for your help again!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

fishinthesea said:


> ooh i see  thanks for clarifying that for me! what do you think is the timeline to get from pre-invite to finally getting the actual invite on skill select? also, does lodging the pre-invite documents qualify me to have a bridging visa already or not yet?
> 
> also, if i submit documents now and a 189 invite suddenly comes through, am i able to discard the 190?
> 
> thanks for your help again!


No, this pre invite does not give you a bridging visa. It is only after you receive the actual 190 invite and after you pay for the visa that you get the bridging visa.

If your 190 and 189 are part of the same EOI and 189 invitation happens before the state approves your pre-invite (i.e. triggers your 190 skillSelect invitation), only then will you be able to lodge the 189 visa. If both are different EOIs, then your 189 will stay untouched even after the 190 invitation.

*Edit:* Check the state specific 190 threads on this forum to know the current timelines for pre-invite approvals. I know someone recently got approved by NSW in 4 weeks time and VIC takes 12 weeks for overseas applicants (not sure about onshore applicants).


----------



## fishinthesea (Nov 23, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> No, this pre invite does not give you a bridging visa. It is only after you receive the actual 190 invite and after you pay for the visa that you get the bridging visa.
> 
> If your 190 and 189 are part of the same EOI and 189 invitation happens before the state approves your pre-invite (i.e. triggers your 190 skillSelect invitation), only then will you be able to lodge the 189 visa. If both are different EOIs, then your 189 will stay untouched even after the 190 invitation.
> 
> *Edit:* Check the state specific 190 threads on this forum to know the current timelines for pre-invite approvals. I know someone recently got approved by NSW in 4 weeks time and VIC takes 12 weeks for overseas applicants (not sure about onshore applicants).


Thanks for clarifying that for me  my current 485 expires on the 21st of Dec. thats why i wanted to know the timeline. I guess i'll just have to wait for the results off-shore


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

fishinthesea said:


> Thanks for clarifying that for me  my current 485 expires on the 21st of Dec. thats why i wanted to know the timeline. I guess i'll just have to wait for the results off-shore


Which state nomination did you receive?


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Still awaiting invitation for 189
Agricultural scientist. Doe 30/09/17 with 65 points. I applied for state nomination Victoria in first week of August,I got a negative reply in October. I desire to reapply for Victoria state nomination again. I learnt it's after 6 month. But is it 6 month from my previous application i.e August or 6 month from when I get my negative results i.e October. pls help clarify


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

I think I was not clear enough. Let me explain, I submitted my eoi on 7th Nov with 70 points but I claimed points for extra professional reference which later got reassessed successfully but only this time they put the reissued date as 24 November keeping the assessment date same as before. The points in application still 70 as I didn't change it. Now my question is should I change it to 65 and then back to 70 which will cause my date of effect to be changed to December 4 if I do it today,so that DIBP won't question me why my date of effect is less than my reissued date in Lod ??

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

abin said:


> I think I was not clear enough. Let me explain, I submitted my eoi on 7th Nov with 70 points but I claimed points for extra professional reference which later got reassessed successfully but only this time they put the reissued date as 24 November keeping the assessment date same as before. The points in application still 70 as I didn't change it. Now my question is should I change it to 65 and then back to 70 which will cause my date of effect to be changed to December 4 if I do it today,so that DIBP won't question me why my date of effect is less than my reissued date in Lod ??
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


Yes, please do that to leave no room for ambiguity. You should get invited quickly with 70 points anyways.


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

Have a question.. How many days after lodging an application post ITA (for 189), does the HAP ID get generated?


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

joshua1729 said:


> Have a question.. How many days after lodging an application post ITA (for 189), does the HAP ID get generated?


You can generate it any time if you wish to get the medicals done before co is assigned else you just wait until co creates it for you and ask to go for medicals.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> joshua1729 said:
> 
> 
> > Have a question.. How many days after lodging an application post ITA (for 189), does the HAP ID get generated?
> ...


Once you do the payments there is a link inside where you upload documents and create hap id


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks ENGINEER291085 &SGtoAus18. I guess my agent is taking me for a ride. It's been a week and I've been told they can't generate it unless Immi requests for it. 

They've categorically said that it is not the same as case office requesting for it. I have no access to my account, hence I am totally clueless


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

There are standar set of medical tests that needs to be performed and depending on medical conditions and declarations CO might ask to perform additional tests.. but you should do 501&502 I Guess..


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Any idea when DIBP will update the SkillSelect page including results of earlier rounds, capping for the December rounds, and the ceilings consumed?

The next round is in 6th Dec and there are no updates. I am 70 pointer 263111 with EOI of 23Nov. i Just wanted to know for sure if i would be invited in this round or 20th. One can only tell based on invitations they will send 700 or 1250

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## fishinthesea (Nov 23, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Which state nomination did you receive?


i got NSW state nom for 2411


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Any idea when DIBP will update the SkillSelect page including results of earlier rounds, capping for the December rounds, and the ceilings consumed?
> 
> The next round is in 6th Dec and there are no updates. I am 70 pointer 263111 with EOI of 23Nov. i Just wanted to know for sure if i would be invited in this round or 20th. One can only tell based on invitations they will send 700 or 1250
> 
> ...


I am exactly on the same situation as you, man - 70 pointer and EOI submitted on the 22nd November. Looking forward to find out whether we are getting invited tomorrow or later this month. That would be an awesome Xmas present! Best of luck. Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

fishinthesea said:


> i got NSW state nom for 2411


Great. Congrats. Lets hope you get invited before your current visa expires. You might as well let them know about this and request them to try and process faster.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Can someone please someone assist me with my query...

If I get my skill assessed for 2621, ICT security, is here more chance to get invitation on 65 points?

I am going to India for my marriage, so don't have enough time to prepare for 8 each at the moment. I can go for it after Jan 2018.

I will also have 1 year experience as as an IT analyst/service desk analyst/IT officer in March 2018. So if I get that assessed, do I have to apply for System analyst instead of software engineer? I can have 70 points then.


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Congratulations on achieving 90s in all sections. Please drop few suggestions here to improve score..


braich.abhijeet said:


> Any idea when DIBP will update the SkillSelect page including results of earlier rounds, capping for the December rounds, and the ceilings consumed?
> 
> The next round is in 6th Dec and there are no updates. I am 70 pointer 263111 with EOI of 23Nov. i Just wanted to know for sure if i would be invited in this round or 20th. One can only tell based on invitations they will send 700 or 1250
> 
> ...


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Nowadays publishing the invitation round results also takes more time.
They are yet to publish the November results.
Moreover they haven't updated the plan for December on how many invitations per round and the dates also.

DIBP trends are becoming very unpredictable this immigration year. I have a feeling that it's not a very good sign for prospects. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinthesea (Nov 23, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Great. Congrats. Lets hope you get invited before your current visa expires. You might as well let them know about this and request them to try and process faster.


Thank you! I am very lucky to have it! 

ooh i didn't know i could do that! Thanks for letting me know! I plan to accept pre-invite tomorrow if i still don't have 189 invite in tomorrow's round. If you don't mind me asking, how will I ask them to process faster? Am I to write a letter or is there a section for notes in the application process?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

fishinthesea said:


> Thank you! I am very lucky to have it!
> 
> ooh i didn't know i could do that! Thanks for letting me know! I plan to accept pre-invite tomorrow if i still don't have 189 invite in tomorrow's round. If you don't mind me asking, how will I ask them to process faster? Am I to write a letter or is there a section for notes in the application process?



You can request expedited processing due to visa expiration. Just email them after you have paid your application and give them a copy of your visa and if you have other supporting documents.


----------



## fishinthesea (Nov 23, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> You can request expedited processing due to visa expiration. Just email them after you have paid your application and give them a copy of your visa and if you have other supporting documents.


Thank you for that!  Am I going to pay already even if it's only pre-invite that i received?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

fishinthesea said:


> Thank you for that!  Am I going to pay already even if it's only pre-invite that i received?


Yes, it's in the application stage you pay, otherwise they won't process your application. The fee is AU$ 300.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Please also let me know what have u done


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Any answer u got for this .what did u have done


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

ankititp said:


> Any answer u got for this .what did u have done



Who is the question for?


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Who is the question for?


oops, i have put the question in wrong window.


----------



## sanjoe88 (Nov 9, 2017)

so no invitations until 13th.


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

Anyone got invited for 189 today (06/12)? Or no invitations have been sent out today? Thanks


----------



## Trancoso (Nov 23, 2017)

Trancoso said:


> Anyone got invited for 189 today (06/12)? Or no invitations have been sent out today? Thanks


FYI re this thread:

Skill Select 6th December 2017 - Iscah


----------



## sadanyh (Dec 7, 2017)

*Petition*

Please the sign the Petition for the DIBP to be more transparent. The outcome of the results has not been published on the government website or the date of effects. It is our right to know these facts. We should make a petition on the web asking the DIBP to clarify facts and the unpredictable numbers of the EOIs so far.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

sadanyh said:


> Please the sign the Petition for the DIBP to be more transparent. The outcome of the results has not been published on the government website or the date of effects. It is our right to know these facts. We should make a petition on the web asking the DIBP to clarify facts and the unpredictable numbers of the EOIs so far.


In what way is it our right to know? 

Sure, we all would like to receive as much information as possible, but I am pretty sure we do not have any right to demand it.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> sadanyh said:
> 
> 
> > Please the sign the Petition for the DIBP to be more transparent. The outcome of the results has not been published on the government website or the date of effects. It is our right to know these facts. We should make a petition on the web asking the DIBP to clarify facts and the unpredictable numbers of the EOIs so far.
> ...


----------



## minimano (Oct 19, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Yes, it's in the application stage you pay, otherwise they won't process your application. The fee is AU$ 300.


Hi,

I submitted my documents after receiving pre invitation but there was no where to pay. Please can you help me understand this? This is for Victoria 190 pre-invitation.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Seems u r comfortable with dibp silence n dramas over past 2-3 months. Information is key,it our right to be informed n carried along with wateva changes.why? Becos we r humans with thinking faculty not animals


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> Sillygos said:
> 
> 
> > In what way is it our right to know?
> ...


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

minimano said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my documents after receiving pre invitation but there was no where to pay. Please can you help me understand this? This is for Victoria 190 pre-invitation.


The fee was for NSW, not VIC.

This is the information on VIC website:

_There’s no charge to apply for Victorian visa nomination. But the Department of Immigration and Border Protection will charge a fee when you lodge your visa. Visit the Department of Immigration and Border Protection websiteexternal link for more information about visa charges. _


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Sillygos said:


> Moncouer said:
> 
> 
> > I am not saying I am comfortable with being in the dark about invitation rounds and so on, but what I am saying is that them not giving out information is not equal to them treating us like animals. Australia and every other country has the right to decide when and where or if they give out information.
> ...


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Sillygos said:
> 
> 
> > This is absolutely true, there is no right in immigration process, all is privilege. It is up to them to give it or not. Immigration process is unpredictable, they are allowed by law to postpone, change, refuse and hide anything that they want to. This is the same with most of countries.I know someone, who invested 1 M $ in Canada, and has not received his visa yet even after three years. I do not want to discourage you but this is not gonna help you out. Do your best by increasing the points and hope for the best.
> ...


----------



## minimano (Oct 19, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> The fee was for NSW, not VIC.
> 
> This is the information on VIC website:
> 
> _There’s no charge to apply for Victorian visa nomination. But the Department of Immigration and Border Protection will charge a fee when you lodge your visa. Visit the Department of Immigration and Border Protection websiteexternal link for more information about visa charges. _


Thanks a ton.


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Sillygos said:
> 
> 
> > This is absolutely true, there is no right in immigration process, all is privilege. It is up to them to give it or not. Immigration process is unpredictable, they are allowed by law to postpone, change, refuse and hide anything that they want to. This is the same with most of countries.I know someone, who invested 1 M $ in Canada, and has not received his visa yet even after three years. I do not want to discourage you but this is not gonna help you out. Do your best by increasing the points and hope for the best.
> ...


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

anvishnu1984 said:


> aminn_524 said:
> 
> 
> > If you had applied 30 days later your talk would have been different, your score is more or less a junk number now. instead of popcorn in your signature dustbin would have been there. So respect other views as well.
> ...


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Sillygos said:
> 
> 
> > This is absolutely true, there is no right in immigration process, all is privilege. It is up to them to give it or not. Immigration process is unpredictable, they are allowed by law to postpone, change, refuse and hide anything that they want to. This is the same with most of countries.I know someone, who invested 1 M $ in Canada, and has not received his visa yet even after three years. I do not want to discourage you but this is not gonna help you out. Do your best by increasing the points and hope for the best.
> ...


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

anvishnu1984 said:


> aminn_524 said:
> 
> 
> > If you had applied 30 days later your talk would have been different, your score is more or less a junk number now. instead of popcorn in your signature dustbin would have been there. So respect other views as well.


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi experts, I have a question

I lodged 190 via SkillSelect after my NSW nomination is approved.

Since I lodged together with my family, there are 3 persons in my application. Now the question is, will they issue the PR separately or only after all 3 persons have all the required documents?

The reason is because I already have all the required documents only pending medical cert. However for my wife, she will need to obtain police check from Vietnam which the process can be a little bit lengthy.

Anyone has experience that one applicant might be issued the visa before the rest? or the visa will be issued for the whole family at the same time?

Thanks


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

plagenor said:


> aminn_524 said:
> 
> 
> > Government is just administrator and not god
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tonhudung said:


> Hi experts, I have a question
> 
> I lodged 190 via SkillSelect after my NSW nomination is approved.
> 
> ...


Although each applicant gets their own separate grant letter, it won't happen at separate times. Everyone in the application are granted at the same time- consider it as the entire application (which has 3 persons) is granted. In case of a missing document for any applicant, they will wait for you to provide it.

You have a good points score, so I hope you have already started the process for the Vietnamese PCC.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey Keeda, 

How are you? 

With 65 points in software application category (job code 261312) in how much time one can be invited for visa?

One more query my gf has applied on basis of pre-invite from Vic, job code 262112, what is the normal time they take to send invite?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

anvishnu1984 said:


> aminn_524 said:
> 
> 
> > If you had applied 30 days later your talk would have been different, your score is more or less a junk number now. instead of popcorn in your signature dustbin would have been there. So respect other views as well.
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Hey Keeda,
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...


Hello Mandy. I am good, thanks.

I've lost track of recent invitation trends, but I've heard the backlog continues to grow because of lesser number of invites per round these days. I hope they increase the numbers starting January and only then 65 pointers would start to receive invitations. From what I remember, until November, the clearance rate was one month per month and the cutoff date was somewhere around mid-April, so anyone filing an EOI now with 65 points (8 months into the backlog) is looking at at least 14 months of waiting time after January 2018 considering that it will take a month or so to clear the existing backlog of 70 pointers + either the ceiling value reaching soon or cutoff increasing to 70+ as the year ends + a gap of a few months before the next program year (starting July 2018) + cutoff staying at 70+ points for first few months since July 2018. But this may not be accurate, myimmitracker should be able to give you a much better analysis.

As for the 190: congrats! If your question is about VIC processing time (i.e. the time it would take for your skillSelect EOI to receive an invitation), then it is 12 weeks for offshore applicants.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Hello Mandy. I am good, thanks.
> 
> I've lost track of recent invitation trends, but I've heard the backlog continues to grow because of lesser number of invites per round these days. I hope they increase the numbers starting January and only then 65 pointers would start to receive invitations. From what I remember, until November, the clearance rate was one month per month and the cutoff date was somewhere around mid-April, so anyone filing an EOI now with 65 points (8 months into the backlog) is looking at at least 14 months of waiting time after January 2018 considering that it will take a month or so to clear the existing backlog of 70 pointers + either the ceiling value reaching soon or cutoff increasing to 70+ as the year ends + a gap of a few months before the next program year (starting July 2018) + cutoff staying at 70+ points for first few months since July 2018. But this may not be accurate, myimmitracker should be able to give you a much better analysis.
> 
> As for the 190: congrats! If your question is about VIC processing time (i.e. the time it would take for your skillSelect EOI to receive an invitation), then it is 12 weeks for offshore applicants.


Thanks buddy

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Hello Mandy. I am good, thanks.
> 
> I've lost track of recent invitation trends, but I've heard the backlog continues to grow because of lesser number of invites per round these days. I hope they increase the numbers starting January and only then 65 pointers would start to receive invitations. From what I remember, until November, the clearance rate was one month per month and the cutoff date was somewhere around mid-April, so anyone filing an EOI now with 65 points (8 months into the backlog) is looking at at least 14 months of waiting time after January 2018 considering that it will take a month or so to clear the existing backlog of 70 pointers + either the ceiling value reaching soon or cutoff increasing to 70+ as the year ends + a gap of a few months before the next program year (starting July 2018) + cutoff staying at 70+ points for first few months since July 2018. But this may not be accurate, myimmitracker should be able to give you a much better analysis.
> 
> As for the 190: congrats! If your question is about VIC processing time (i.e. the time it would take for your skillSelect EOI to receive an invitation), then it is 12 weeks for offshore applicants.




Bro, you are scaring me. I have applied for VIC and NSW with 70pts and 189 65pts for software engineer 261313.
And I have not even received pre-invite yet. I already lost hope by reading threads in this forum and looking at your prediction, i really don't even know what should i say now. Its killing me :frusty:


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

To claim 5 points for my Partner skill. DO she need to write PTE ? or I can get 5 years education from her school for English medium ? 

She has completed IT(B.tech) with 2 years of exp in Software engineering.
SO i will get positive ACS for 261313 code .

Now my question is do she need to write PTE exam to claim 5 points or School letter for 5 years english medium will help out .

Can someone experts please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Bro, you are scaring me. I have applied for VIC and NSW with 70pts and 189 65pts for software engineer 261313.
> And I have not even received pre-invite yet. I already lost hope by reading threads in this forum and looking at your prediction, i really don't even know what should i say now. Its killing me :frusty:


Sorry mate, but that is the sad reality these days. Don't lose hope. Keep trying to increase your points- English or partner skills, or wait patiently.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sraja said:


> To claim 5 points for my Partner skill. DO she need to write PTE ? or I can get 5 years education from her school for English medium ?
> 
> She has completed IT(B.tech) with 2 years of exp in Software engineering.
> SO i will get positive ACS for 261313 code .
> ...


College letter will not work, she needs to pass any of these English tests at a *competent level*.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello Guys,
What are the Chances of getting Invite at 65 points for ANZO- 261313 for 189 Subclass and i have 70 points for 190 Subclass. Please guide


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> sraja said:
> 
> 
> > To claim 5 points for my Partner skill. DO she need to write PTE ? or I can get 5 years education from her school for English medium ?
> ...


 Keda please au can I increase my partner s point who is a medical doctor,she's off show,and need s to write exams in aussie to qualify for amc licensing. Pls as a doctor which other assessing g body can she apply to


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Sorry mate, but that is the sad reality these days. Don't lose hope. Keep trying to increase your points- English or partner skills, or wait patiently.


Actually its very tough to increase points specially for pakistani's and single guys :frusty: 

For us, it would not be difficult to get 79+ in PTE but the issue is we have to travel to UAE or some other country for the exam since it is not available in Pakistan. 
So it not only cost you more (visa, ticket, hotel expense, dining) but also have additional problems like leave issues from your employer plus it also exert extra pressure on us due to fear of money spent and to repeat the cycle again in case of not achieving desired score.


----------



## Gaurav9106 (Mar 15, 2017)

Dear members , My EOI points for 189 are 60. I have exp from Nov 2010 till present. As per ACS my exp is countable from Nov 12. Last month i completed 5 years , Do i need to update EOI to get extra 5 points for experience ?.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Gaurav9106 said:


> Dear members , My EOI points for 189 are 60. I have exp from Nov 2010 till present. As per ACS my exp is countable from Nov 12. Last month i completed 5 years , Do i need to update EOI to get extra 5 points for experience ?.


If you continued to work at the same employer utilising the same skills, then yes, update it. You should've left the ToDate blank in this case (as instructed in the EOI) and the system would have awarded you the additional points automatically, but you can do so now manually yourself too.

If this EOI is older than a year then consider discarding it and filing a new one because with just 65 points (now), the wait is going to be more than a year and EOI expires in 2 years time.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> If you continued to work at the same employer utilising the same skills, then yes, update it. You should've left the ToDate blank in this case (as instructed in the EOI) and the system would have awarded you the additional points automatically, but you can do so now manually yourself too.
> 
> If this EOI is older than a year then consider discarding it and filing a new one because with just 65 points (now), the wait is going to be more than a year and EOI expires in 2 years time.



By changing the dates of EOI, is DOE also gets effected or it only gets effected when your points increases/decreases ?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> By changing the dates of EOI, is DOE also gets effected or it only gets effected when your points increases/decreases ?


Any change that changes your points, will change the DOE.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Moncouer said:


> Keda please au can I increase my partner s point who is a medical doctor,she's off show,and need s to write exams in aussie to qualify for amc licensing. Pls as a doctor which other assessing g body can she apply to


Hi,

I wish I could help answer your query, but I am not really aware of these occupations and the assessing body for them. I suggest you have a look at the skills lists (specifically _2.7 Medium and Long‑term Strategic Skills List _ for 189) here: *Migration (IMMI 17/072: Specification of Occupations and Assessing Authorities) Instrument 2017* and find out which occupation best suits your partner's profession. There cannot be any "other" assessing body that you can apply to- there is only one assessing body per occupation. I hope it helps somewhat.

Cheers.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanxs keda


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Dear Experts,
What are the reasons that could impact a health check-up? Last month I had a kidney stone removal using URS surgery.(urethroscopic). Now alright and no issues. Kindly advise whether this will affect health check-up results and Visa refusal. Should I proceed with health check-up ? Thank you.


----------



## iconsydney (Oct 6, 2013)

No it wont be a problem at all


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Any change that changes your points, will change the DOE.


Hi,

My project is getting changed within my company and because of which my location (Country) will change. Should I update this info (location change) in the EOI? 
My points are going to remain same. Are you sure that it won't change my DOE?

Thanks.


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

*DOE update*



Sillygos said:


> Any change that changes your points, will change the DOE.


Hi,

My project is getting changed within my company and because of which my location (Country) will change. Should I update this info (location change) in the EOI? 
My points are going to remain same. Are you sure that it won't change my DOE?

Thanks.


----------



## thanish88 (Dec 2, 2014)

Question on Visa date of effect

The visa date of effect for 2611 ICT Business and System Analysts in Nov 9 2017 invitation went back to 14/06/2017 7.16 pm for 70 points. The previous invitations 18 Oct and 04 Oct had visa date of effect as 20/07/2017 3.30 pm and 04/07/2017 12.10 pm.

I filed EOI on Aug 2017 with 70 points. Does anyone know when I can expect an invitation?


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Hi,
> 
> My project is getting changed within my company and because of which my location (Country) will change. Should I update this info (location change) in the EOI?
> My points are going to remain same. Are you sure that it won't change my DOE?
> ...


I thought you only need to declare whatever matches your skill assessment in EOI?

For e.g., in your skill assessment, you are given points for period X in country Y, then in EOI you just need to key in the period X in country Y.

Unless if you gain point, then you will redo your Skill Assessment which includes the period A in country B and after that you update your EOI to reflect the changes in your Skill Assessment.

No?

For my case, I gained 5 points for my Aus experience which is not included in my skill assessment because the skill assessment was done before I moved to Australia. However, since I didn't need that 5 points so I did not update my EOI. Otherwise I have to update my skill assessment in order to update my EOI.


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

ozuser said:


> Hi guys did you all notice the November 9th results, how are the points sky rocketing no?do you all still want to try, go to Canada do not come to Australia, Australia can not take any more cheap stuff from India with lorry load of bogus documents and risk everyone's business...


How is it possible that they are taking Software Engineer 261313 at 70 pts and with DOE: 30/03/2017 1.46 pm 

They don't have back log of 70 pts up to Mar/2017


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

tonhudung said:


> How is it possible that they are taking Software Engineer 261313 at 70 pts and with DOE: 30/03/2017 1.46 pm
> 
> They don't have back log of 70 pts up to Mar/2017


I believe date is incorrect. It should be at least 21/10/2017. Confirmed with myimmitracker data


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

rajjishraj said:


> I believe date is incorrect. It should be at least 21/10/2017. Confirmed with myimmitracker data


I hope that's the case. They can't possibly invite 261111 professionals with 70 points with DOE in July and then go back to the ones with DOE in June later on. Why would they skip the June DOE applicants in earlier rounds?


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

Jayman1 said:


> I hope that's the case. They can't possibly invite 261111 professionals with 70 points with DOE in July and then go back to the ones with DOE in June later on. Why would they skip the June DOE applicants in earlier rounds?


One possibility I see is that they might have changed the way the calculate DOE. Something definitely wrong with Skillselect.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia have been updated with the following:

1. 9th November 2017 round (official) results.
2. State Nominations for the month of October 2017.
3. 22th November 2017 round (unofficial) results.


----------



## nareshinsvu (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,

What are the usual dates when the Invitation rounds get updated in the Skillset? As it is still 9th Nov and the next round says 22nd Nov


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia have been updated with the following:
> 
> 1. 9th November 2017 round (official) results.
> 2. State Nominations for the month of October 2017.
> 3. 22th November 2017 round (unofficial) results.



Thanks for this. I can't open the unofficial results tab. Is it protected?


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Same case here. Unable to open showing as protected. Please share file in this group here otherwise.

Thanks,
Hs



Jayman1 said:


> BulletAK said:
> 
> 
> > Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia have been updated with the following:
> ...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Jayman1 said:


> Thanks for this. I can't open the unofficial results tab. Is it protected?


Unofficial round results are not in a separate tab. It's on the right side of each ANZSCO tab.

Please use Google Chrome either in your mobile or laptop / PC to open the link.


----------



## aps26 (Jul 5, 2017)

nareshinsvu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What are the usual dates when the Invitation rounds get updated in the Skillset? As it is still 9th Nov and the next round says 22nd Nov


The site used to get updated within 10 days, but unfortunately the pattern has changed drastically since October 


--------
Jobcode - 261313
Points: 65
EOI Date of Effect : July 05, 2017 (189)
EOI Invitation : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

tonhudung said:


> How is it possible that they are taking Software Engineer 261313 at 70 pts and with DOE: 30/03/2017 1.46 pm
> 
> They don't have back log of 70 pts up to Mar/2017


It's corrected in SkillSelect now. It's showing as 21/10/2017


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

rajjishraj said:


> It's corrected in SkillSelect now. It's showing as 21/10/2017


do u have any idea if the scoring will change in next 2 - 3 months..because 70 is quite high for 189....or is there any past trend of scores decreasing in the upcoming months...


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

letsgotoaussie said:


> do u have any idea if the scoring will change in next 2 - 3 months..because 70 is quite high for 189....or is there any past trend of scores decreasing in the upcoming months...


Ideally it should change. Given the fact that 3.5k seats are available for software, It should come down to 65 in 1-2 months.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

I submitted my EOI on 17 December 2017 which is today any clue when can I get the results?


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> I submitted my EOI on 17 December 2017 which is today any clue when can I get the results?


No clue, because you give zero information about your EOI


----------



## anujpundir (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi Team,

I have submitted my EOI on 10/Nov/2017 with 65 points. By going through various threads on this forum I realised that I might not get the invite for current 2017-2018 (till July 2018).

But the problem is, I will loose 5 points due to age in next July and score will become 60. Therefore, I need your valuable inputs to suggest me the alternate options. 
What i could think:

1) Apply for PR 190 which will make my score 70 (65+5, till next July and 65 after July).
2) Retake PTE till i get 20 points.

For the first option (PR 190), i have further queries:
1. As per my research and as a software developer, NSW and VIC are best options for sponsorship BUT for VIC, i need to prove the finance resources upto $40,000 ().
Hence only choice is NSW. Kindly correct my understanding and suggest if i go ahead with PR 190 with NSW option or any other state sponsorship?.

2. My assumption is, I can update existing EOI to apply for 190 and it will not update the date of my original EOI submission (189) however new request for 190 will be created with current date. Kindly confirm.

Kindly let me know in case further inputs are required and Thanks in advance.

---------------------------------
261313 - Software Engineer
Age: 30 pts
Degree: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
PTE: 10 pts : 07/Nov/2017(Avg. 74: 7 Band each (3th attempt) )
EOI submited: 10/Nov/2017, 189:65
189 invitation: :fingerscrossed:
190 invitation: ?? confused:


----------



## jaswanthjasu (Jan 18, 2015)

anujpundir said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 10/Nov/2017 with 65 points. By going through various threads on this forum I realised that I might not get the invite for current 2017-2018 (till July 2018).
> 
> ...


Hi Anuj,
I was also in the same situation as yours, with 65 points, Software engineer, PTE 10 points and about to lose 5 points coming July. I have submitted my EOI on 28th June and was hoping for an invitation until 22nd September when I suspected something fishy with invitations this year. Immediately I booked PTE exam slot with 3 weeks to prepare. It was one of the most enduring times for me. My Dad got hospitalized that week. I started preparing in my laptop while attending to him. In my first PTE attempt, I flunked in Speaking. This time too was scary which I felt when the exam date was nearing. I gathered courage and prepared some templates on my own and went for it. I thought I have missed it again, but luckily I cleared it. 

The point of this lengthy post is that you are just few feet away to be given an invitation by merely improvising on PTE score. Trust me it is very easy.There are many others who inspite of a great PTE/IELTS score are short on overall points due to various reasons which are not in their control. 

Don't wait for something to happen. DIBP is becoming increasingly unpredictable with changes to immigration policy. Better give PTE the best shot again. once you clear 79 mark, you will sureshot get the invite in the following round.


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

rajjishraj said:


> Ideally it should change. Given the fact that 3.5k seats are available for software, It should come down to 65 in 1-2 months.


thanks for the information!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## anujpundir (Dec 16, 2017)

jaswanthjasu said:


> Hi Anuj,
> I was also in the same situation as yours, with 65 points, Software engineer, PTE 10 points and about to lose 5 points coming July. I have submitted my EOI on 28th June and was hoping for an invitation until 22nd September when I suspected something fishy with invitations this year. Immediately I booked PTE exam slot with 3 weeks to prepare. It was one of the most enduring times for me. My Dad got hospitalized that week. I started preparing in my laptop while attending to him. In my first PTE attempt, I flunked in Speaking. This time too was scary which I felt when the exam date was nearing. I gathered courage and prepared some templates on my own and went for it. I thought I have missed it again, but luckily I cleared it.
> 
> The point of this lengthy post is that you are just few feet away to be given an invitation by merely improvising on PTE score. Trust me it is very easy.There are many others who inspite of a great PTE/IELTS score are short on overall points due to various reasons which are not in their control.
> ...


Many thanks for the quick reply Jaswanth. That's truly inspirational. I will definitely give another shot again.
In the meanwhile, I just wanted to hit the problem from every end, that's why I was thinking about first option too. 
If someone can reply on concerns raised with first option, then I will be in position to quickly raise the EOI and in parallel I will start the PTE preparation again to hit the 79 mark as soon as possible (I agree this is sure shot solution !!).

Thanks again !!

---------------------------------
261313 - Software Engineer
Age: 30 pts
Degree: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
PTE: 10 pts : 07/Nov/2017(Avg. 74: 7 Band each (3rd attempt) )
EOI submited: 10/Nov/2017, 189:65
189 invitation: :fingerscrossed:
190 invitation: ?? confused:


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

anujpundir said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 10/Nov/2017 with 65 points. By going through various threads on this forum I realised that I might not get the invite for current 2017-2018 (till July 2018).
> 
> ...


NSW is highly selective, sometimes they choose applicants with superior level of English, sometimes based on experience. If were you, I would definitely submit an EOI for NSW, but I would consider it as a zero chance option and prepare for PTE again aiming for 79+. There are many 65 pointers with 20 points from English who have no choice other than SS which might make SS even more competitive. On the other hand, we would see a massive number of 75 pointers in next rounds, since most of 65 pointers have lost their hope of getting invite with this point and would try to get 79+ in PTE

Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

I have submitted EOI for 189 visa on 17 December 2017 with 65 points in 261313 Software Engineer role any idea by when the EOI results would come out??


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> I have submitted EOI for 189 visa on 17 December 2017 with 65 points in 261313 Software Engineer role any idea by when the EOI results would come out??


According to current trend, about 8-10 months


----------



## sinahbt (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi, 

I had an old EOI for late august which I hadn't completed.
I finished my assessment by the end of October and then posted a new EOI for visa 189.

When I saw the out coming results I updated my older EOI to visa 190 for Civil Engineer Professional of 70 points.

Today I received NSW invitation.


What do you think people? Should I let it go and wait for 189 to turn up or continue with 190|???


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

One thing I am totally amazed of people in this forum that if they are very confused about 190 and doesn't wanna go through if they receive pre-invitation, why do they even apply for 190. Guys they both are PR and some bit more obligations for 190. People are totally out of their mind as they are wasting and playing with 190 systems. It's totally ridiculous. 
One thing for us to keep in mind that if you play with government, they will be ****ing all us very badly. 

No offence to anyone but please be matured and don't play with system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinahbt (Nov 18, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> One thing I am totally amazed of people in this forum that if they are very confused about 190 and doesn't wanna go through if they receive pre-invitation, why do they even apply for 190. Guys they both are PR and some bit more obligations for 190. People are totally out of their mind as they are wasting and playing with 190 systems. It's totally ridiculous.
> One thing for us to keep in mind that if you play with government, they will be ****ing all us very badly.
> 
> No offence to anyone but please be matured and don't play with system.
> ...


I'm not sure if your post was a reply to my question. If it was, I would like to ask for your attention to the fact that this is a skill migration plan not a refugee plan. we need to work to earn money and no one here is an underdog or is into menial jobs. I for instance, don't care if I am in NT or SA or QL or NSW. I want to move and have a nice job package and I am not funded by anyone. People claim a lot about their hard time of securing a job in Australia. Therefore I don't mind moving in the continent as long as I am having a relevant job. 190 seems hard for everyone because they are afraid of not being able to find a job in that state since the state is not proving any guarantees of jobs for anyone.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

sinahbt said:


> I'm not sure if your post was a reply to my question. If it was, I would like to ask for your attention to the fact that this is a skill migration plan not a refugee plan. we need to work to earn money and no one here is an underdog or is into menial jobs. I for instance, don't care if I am in NT or SA or QL or NSW. I want to move and have a nice job package and I am not funded by anyone. People claim a lot about their hard time of securing a job in Australia. Therefore I don't mind moving in the continent as long as I am having a relevant job. 190 seems hard for everyone because they are afraid of not being able to find a job in that state since the state is not proving any guarantees of jobs for anyone.




First thing, my post was not a reply for you. It was for all those people who are playing 190 and 189 games. 

2nd thing, you seem like applying from overseas. Mate, NSW and Victoria are highly developed states of Australia. Lots of opportunity you can explore here, which you won't be able to do in other states. I have seen people moving from other states to NSW for better opportunities and they have succeeded as well. It's normal to be worried but if you think the job which you cannot find in NSW, will have less possibilities to find in other states as well. Just be cool and go for NSW SS if you want. Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinahbt (Nov 18, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> sinahbt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if your post was a reply to my question. If it was, I would like to ask for your attention to the fact that this is a skill migration plan not a refugee plan. we need to work to earn money and no one here is an underdog or is into menial jobs. I for instance, don't care if I am in NT or SA or QL or NSW. I want to move and have a nice job package and I am not funded by anyone. People claim a lot about their hard time of securing a job in Australia. Therefore I don't mind moving in the continent as long as I am having a relevant job. 190 seems hard for everyone because they are afraid of not being able to find a job in that state since the state is not proving any guarantees of jobs for anyone.
> ...



Delighted with your reply. Wish me luck


----------



## wasimfiros (Dec 20, 2017)

*Eoi*

Hello,
I have updated my EOI on 18-Dec-2017 . The details are as below.

189 (Developer/Programmer) - 65 points
190 (Developer/Programmer) - 70 points

Which one i can expect the invitation and approximately when?
Also which are the dates in Dec 2017 and Jan 2018 for the invitation rounds?


----------



## usernim (Dec 20, 2017)

*189 documents to be uploaded*

Currently I am in australia on work visa and i have received 189 visa invitation and I have few queries while uploading documents in immiaccount:

1. Should I upload form 80 and form 1221 for primary and secondary applicants? Is form 1221 have to be submitted if there is a name change? If I have to submit form 80, should I specify all the address where I have lived in the past 10 years? 

2. Should I submit aadhar copy as national identity document?

3. Under which section should I submit passport photograph?


----------



## wasimfiros (Dec 20, 2017)

*Eoi*

Hello,
I have updated my EOI on 18-Dec-2017 . The details are as below.

189 (Developer/Programmer) - 65 points
190 (Developer/Programmer) - 70 points

Which one i can expect the invitation and approximately when?
Also which are the dates in Dec 2017 and Jan 2018 for the invitation rounds?
Is there any one received invite for similar cases with 65 and 70 points in December?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

wasimfiros said:


> Hello,
> I have updated my EOI on 18-Dec-2017 . The details are as below.
> 
> 189 (Developer/Programmer) - 65 points
> ...


190 not sure, but as to 189, you have slim chance consider it as zero 

Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## wasimfiros (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. 
From Jan 2018 my points will get added further more 5 more points as i can include experience points.
So my points wll be 
189 - 70 points (Developer programmer)
190 NSW - 75 points (Developer programmer)
May I know the chances then in January ?


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

wasimfiros said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> From Jan 2018 my points will get added further more 5 more points as i can include experience points.
> So my points wll be
> 189 - 70 points (Developer programmer)
> ...


You can get invitation almost immediately the round after your point increases to 70 but for 65, it will 8-10 months from now to get invitation and no one knows what will it be like 8 months later so consider it 0 chance.


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

animesh1d said:


> Hi,
> 
> Actually my situation is something different. Currently I am in Amsterdam on office assignment. I will be here for next 1 year at least for 6 months from now for sure.
> So I am not in a hurry.
> ...


Hey Mate, As you might have heard, DIBP may not go for inviting full quota this year as they have currently 6 months of visa applications backlog.So limited no of invites in coming rounds which will inturn pile up 70 & 75 pointers that is very evident now.I suggest you to pursue your NSW invite.

Good luck!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

animesh1d said:


> Hi,
> 
> Actually my situation is something different. Currently I am in Amsterdam on office assignment. I will be here for next 1 year at least for 6 months from now for sure.
> So I am not in a hurry.
> ...


Hey Mate, As you might have heard, DIBP may not go for inviting full quota this year as they have currently 6 months of visa applications backlog.So limited no of invites in coming rounds which will inturn pile up 70 & 75 pointers that is very evident now.I suggest you to pursue your NSW invite.

Good luck!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wasimfiros (Dec 20, 2017)

*Eoi*

Any idea on 190 NSW (Developer programmer) with 70 points?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

wasimfiros said:


> Any idea on 190 NSW (Developer programmer) with 70 points?


70 points including SS or without it? 


Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## wasimfiros (Dec 20, 2017)

Total 70 points include 5 points from state.


----------



## wasimfiros (Dec 20, 2017)

aminn_524, can you please reply


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

wasimfiros said:


> aminn_524, can you please reply


Well, when it comes to NSW, it depends on some factors such as experience, English and your total points which might vary year to year. Last year, they picked 65+5 points with superior level of English and they preferred 261312 over 261313. However, this year, due to the significant decrease in the number of monthly invitations, there is a massive backlog of 70 points, who are already panicked of getting 189 invitation, so they would go for 190 NSW. So, the process for NSW is more competitive for 2613XX, I do not see any chance for 65 pointers either 189 or 190.


----------



## wasimfiros (Dec 20, 2017)

70 points 190 NSW still have chance?
Any way as i mentioned before my points will be updated 
189 - 70 points
190 - 75 points
for both dev programmer category in Jan 18.


----------



## wasimfiros (Dec 20, 2017)

So you mean to say with 70 points (65+5) NSW dont have chance at all in 2018?


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

wasimfiros said:


> So you mean to say with 70 points (65+5) NSW dont have chance at all in 2018?


2018 is a whole year long so I wouldn't say 65+5 will have no chance at all. Maybe still have chance but quite low I would say


----------



## Billz (May 30, 2017)

Hi 

I am new to the forum so jumping in asking the question directly. I am awaiting assessment from Engineers Australia (Mechanical Engineer - 233512- 189). Expecting 65 points. My question is: 
a. With 65 points is there a chance of getting Visa invite in 6-7 months. 
b. I have heard there is a decrease in invites for Mechanical Engr since last year. I see a risk in applying for EOI or doing something about the points increase since mechanical engineer is already flagged. 
Any suggestions based on your experience. 

TIA, Cheers


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

bilal.hassan said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to the forum so jumping in asking the question directly. I am awaiting assessment from Engineers Australia (Mechanical Engineer - 233512- 189). Expecting 65 points. My question is:
> a. With 65 points is there a chance of getting Visa invite in 6-7 months.
> ...


Dear Bilal,

This forum is not active anymore. Join http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-job-offer-489-visa-type.html#/topics/1375521

With 65 points, it's gonna be difficult to get an invite. Cutoff has been 70 and 75 recently. Do you have room to increase your Eng score?


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

When can we expect date for 70 pointers of non pro rata to move? for the last 5 or 6 rounds it has been stuck at 30/10/2017, not even a day of movement.


----------



## wasimfiros (Dec 20, 2017)

70 points have chance? 2613**? if yes when apprx?


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Nico_Aus said:


> Hi guys
> just introducing myself here, while I’m waiting for an invitation…
> 
> *PTE-A* 1st attempt : L 90, R 90, S 90, *W 75*… :’/ 15 March 2017
> ...




Hey buddy!
Have you got ur invite yet?

I'm also a mech engineer with 70+5 points.


----------



## ksuresh209 (Sep 15, 2017)

*189 Invitation*

Hi All,

I am still awaiting for my invitation for 189 Visa since July 2017 with 65 Points. However now I have an offer letter for a new employment. If I accept this offer letter should the new company also be assessed by Engineers Australia.

What will be the impact on my submitted EOI if I accept this offer letter? Will it further delay my Invitation process?

Everything is stuck because of this delays???

Please reply.

Regards,

Suresh Kumar.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

ksuresh209 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am still awaiting for my invitation for 189 Visa since July 2017 with 65 Points. However now I have an offer letter for a new employment. If I accept this offer letter should the new company also be assessed by Engineers Australia.
> 
> ...



Accepting the employment letter will not grant you more points even if accepted by Engineers Australia because employment points are based on time spent at the position, and I assume you have spent 0 years with that employer since it's an employment offer.

Accepting the offer won't affect the EOI. The EOI is only affected if/when you update your total points.

As per the delays, things aren't looking good for 65 pointers. Most occupations now require 70 or 75 points - you will not get invited in the next 6-12 months with 65 points.


----------



## ksuresh209 (Sep 15, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Accepting the employment letter will not grant you more points even if accepted by Engineers Australia because employment points are based on time spent at the position, and I assume you have spent 0 years with that employer since it's an employment offer.
> 
> Accepting the offer won't affect the EOI. The EOI is only affected if/when you update your total points.
> 
> As per the delays, things aren't looking good for 65 pointers. Most occupations now require 70 or 75 points - you will not get invited in the next 6-12 months with 65 points.


Thanks Mate. I have full points on my experience (12 Years) without the new offer. so I cant claim any further points on the employment. 

however is it mandatory that I show this new employment in the EOI and also should this new company be assessed by Engineers Australia?

Regards,

Suresh


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> 2018 is a whole year long so I wouldn't say 65+5 will have no chance at all. Maybe still have chance but quite low I would say


Can you please share, what was the CO contact for?


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

imprincek said:


> Hey buddy!
> Have you got ur invite yet?
> 
> I'm also a mech engineer with 70+5 points.


hello mates
mechanical engg 
189 doe 7march 18 70 points
190 NSW 70+5 doe 7 march 18
pte points 20
can you please share you d.o.e imprincek??

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

As i see there are still 2800 189 invitations pending for this year quota, whats the chance of getting invitations for 60,65 and 70 points as there is only 3 rounds of invitation left for this financial year. Please suggest.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

mohanraopk said:


> As i see there are still 2800 189 invitations pending for this year quota, whats the chance of getting invitations for 60,65 and 70 points as there is only 3 rounds of invitation left for this financial year. Please suggest.




Apparently they are not seeking to fulfil the “remaining 2800 invitations”. That is why it is called ceiling instead of quota.

There is no hope for 60 and 65 pointers, at least until end of this financial year. Even if they increase the number of invitations, there are huge backlog of people with 70 points.

There is a chance for 70 pointers if you apply for a non prorata occupation and your DOE is dated back in 2017.

For prorata occupation, you need 75+ points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

mohanraopk said:


> As i see there are still 2800 189 invitations pending for this year quota, whats the chance of getting invitations for 60,65 and 70 points as there is only 3 rounds of invitation left for this financial year. Please suggest.


There will be lots of news this week. Good or bad. We need to be little more patient.
Also 4 rounds left not 3. Anyhow 60 and probably 65 points never get invited unless a miracle happens.


----------



## Nittrik (May 30, 2018)

Guys need an expert advice as I m planning to apply for my skills assessment Welder first class? Which RTO should I choose Vetassess or Victoria University?


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

*


ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer 

ACS : 08-Dec-2017 

PTE-A: 25-Nov-2017 

Point-Age(25)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(15)

EOI Subclass 189 (65 Points) : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for NSW : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for VIC : 18-April-2018

Anyone having any idea about an invite with these statistics? 



*


----------



## Kmn (Dec 15, 2018)

*Vetasses Statement of Service*



Daxa said:


> Here are my details:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 224111 (Actuary)
> 189 DOE: 18/10/2017 with 70 points
> ...


Hi Daxa, 

I need help with the statement of service. Is it advisable for the employer to indicate the specific anzsco code and then list the particular tasks performed under each? Or should the letter just give the specific tasks without linking them to the anzsco code?


----------

